# OWL - Dein(e) Bike(s) - zeigs(e) her !!!



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2010)

Ich fass mich mal kurz: Hier mal zum zeigen der Radl aus OWL


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein erstes MTB. das alte Fat Boy .. gekauft Mai 08 und aufgerüstet. In 09 dann nen Rahmenbruch gehabt (CC als EN benutzt) und den 10er Rahmen bekommen: (altes Foto)





Rahmen: Focus Fat Boy 2010 RH 55cm
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon 351 U-turn 85-130mm
Laufräder: Alex Rims DP 17
Bremsen: Magura Julie 185/165
Kurbel: Shimano SLX
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Lenker: Truvati Holzfeller 685mm
Sattelstütze: FSA 250 380mm
Sattel: einer von OnOne
Reifen: momentan keine
Pedale: momentan keine
Vorbau: Concept SL

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Dann hier mein im Sommer 09 gekauftes Spicy. Mittlerweile auch aufgerüstet:





Rahmen: Lapierre Spicy 316 L
Gabel: Fox Van 36 r
Dämpfer: Fox FLoat r 
Laufräder: Mavic 321
Bremsen: Formula ORO K18 185/185
Kurbel: Shimano Deore
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Lenker: Easton EA50 685mm
Sattelstütze: Kind Shok I900
Sattel: Selle Italia
Reifen: [Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5"(Winter) / Maxxis Minion XC (Sommer)] / Schwalbe Fat Albert Rear 2,3"
Pedale: CMP
Vorbau: LP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicicletta (18. Januar 2010)

..und hier ein weiteres OWL bike:


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2010)

heyyy heyy ein spicy .. bei dir aber keine sie sondern ein er, mh?^^ hast du Aligator-Scheiben verbaut?


----------



## bicicletta (19. Januar 2010)

..ah..aufgepasst!! ....genau: ein ER !!! 

is die hope m4 dran.


----------



## poekelz (19. Januar 2010)

....mein Auto, mein Haus, mein Bike:






Liteville 301 MKVI, 130mm VuH, 180er Marta, usw.

Natürlich komplett selbst aufgebaut!

Frank


----------



## Ins4n3 (19. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein halber Gaul





Die Tage kommen Laufräder und ggf. KeFü und Kurbel dran.


----------



## kris. (19. Januar 2010)

Das sieht mir schwer nach Randale aus


----------



## Ins4n3 (19. Januar 2010)

inwiefern?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Januar 2010)

*3 Dinge :*

Finger weg von meiner Frau, von meiner Tochter und von meinem BIKE 






2 Räder , ein Lenker , MIT Schaltung und Bremsen !! 

Specialized Stumpjumper - 203 mm Anker - SRAM Schaltung - NobbyNics und janz wichtig 
--> die Referenz : Flite Titanium Sattel Kevlar verstärkt (fast 10 Jahre alt!!)


----------



## lipmo51 (20. Januar 2010)

Habe ende August aufgehört mit dem Biken.....
Das waren meine Bikes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2010)

schicker Fuhrpark, wie kommts mit der Hobbyaufgabe und dem Wechsel zum Mopped?


----------



## lipmo51 (20. Januar 2010)

schau mal in mein Album,unter Verletzungen 
War letztes Jahr 14 Wochen allein wegen dem DH Sport krank geschrieben.
Nach dem letzten Crash hab ich dann damit aufgehört.
Noch so einen Ausfall hätte mein Arbeitgeber wohl nicht mehr mitgemacht.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2010)

hab ich in dem moment getan, wo ich gepostet hab  dann isses echt evrständlcih .. ******* sowas -.-


----------



## Peter88 (29. Januar 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> ....mein Auto, mein Haus, mein Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ein Touren fully das selbst ich fahren würde

Richtig geil

mfg
Peter


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2010)

los, her mit deinem kübel peter


----------



## Peter88 (29. Januar 2010)

nö,
erst wenn es aus der kur zurück kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (2. Februar 2010)

nachm bikepark besuch 

edit: bild war zu riesig schnell resizen


----------



## kris. (2. Februar 2010)

Aahhh, artgerechte Haltung 

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2010)

is das vorne nen nn?


----------



## esta (2. Februar 2010)

jop fahre vorne und hinten nn


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2010)

wow und dann son matsch  für mich wärs nichts  naja jedem das seine und denke das war anner grenze oder?


----------



## esta (3. Februar 2010)

jop  bei nässe is der find ich eh net so der knaller, wenn der satz am ende is kommt aufjedenfall fat albert drauf. aber vonner pannensicherheit is der NN echt klasse selbst im fiesen bikepark einsatz kein platter bisher.


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Februar 2010)

@esta: Interessantes BK. Ist das denn nun AM oder eher Enduro zuzuordnen?? Bremsen und NN deuten wohl Richtung AM, die Gabel und Gewicht Richtung Enduro. Wenn ich mich nicht völlig täusche, hat das BIKE-Magazin das Rad irgendwann mal recht gut getestet...Scheint ne recht gelungene Symbiose (AM/EN) zu sein ?!??? Was ruft ein Händler denn dafür als Kurs auf??

Gruß
chucki_bo


----------



## esta (3. Februar 2010)

moin, wie du gut erkannt hast ist es ein gutes zwischending von AM und EN ^^
der preis ist austattungs abhÃ¤ngig die austattung auf dem bild liegt bei 2800â¬. gibt aber auch das frameset bestehend aus gabel,dÃ¤mpfer,frame,lenker,steuersatz fÃ¼r 1900â¬.
ich bin mit dem bike bisher super zufrieden klettereigenschaften von nem hardtail und 150/140 mm federweg fÃ¼r abfahrten.
muss man aufjedenfall mal probefahren sonst verpasst man was ^^


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Februar 2010)

Wer am Tegernsee vorbeikommt sollte mal bei BIONICON reinschaun, ist ne super Truppe.
War 2008 mit zwei Freunden auf den Weg nach Österreich dort und durften umsonst Bikes testen.  Hätte ich mir nicht nen halbes Jahr vorher mein Stumpi gekauft...


----------



## Freeride1993 (6. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Big Air



Bitte entschuldigt das schlechte Bild 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. Februar 2010)

Bin kein Fotokünstler, aber hier mal meine:

Im Moment nicht im Betrieb sondern als Rahmenset eingemottet: Cheetah Mountain Spirit





Spielgerät: Ragley Blue Pig





Renngerät für 2010: On One Inbred SSP


----------



## Schaaf (10. Februar 2010)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> schau mal in mein Album,unter Verletzungen
> War letztes Jahr 14 Wochen allein wegen dem DH Sport krank geschrieben.
> Nach dem letzten Crash hab ich dann damit aufgehört.
> Noch so einen Ausfall hätte mein Arbeitgeber wohl nicht mehr mitgemacht.



Sich auf der Freeride, derart böses zuzuziehen, erfordert echt eine Menge


----------



## lipmo51 (10. Februar 2010)

ja das können nicht viele.......
Man soll ja auch nicht von einem Table vor den anderen springen


----------



## JENSeits (10. Februar 2010)

und jetzt willst du wieder wieder aufn bock ala Kona & Norco, mh?  aber vergiss das blingblinggedöns nicht


----------



## lipmo51 (10. Februar 2010)

80% von dem BLINGBLING ist heute eingetroffen 
Aber KONA???? Mich wird man NIEMALS auf einem Kona oder Norco usw sehen...NEVER
Ich hab auch ein wenig Stolz


----------



## JENSeits (10. Februar 2010)

was wird es denn? spann uns doch nicht so auf die folter  aber fang sinnig an ....


----------



## lipmo51 (10. Februar 2010)

morgen ,oder spätestens Freitag ist es da...
Dann wirste es hier sehen


----------



## Schaaf (11. Februar 2010)

Ich fand das Alutech ja erste Sahne! Wir sind gespannt...die R6 ist aber trotzdem schöner als jedes MTB es je sein könnte


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Februar 2010)

ja der Keiler war schon bombe....bis es den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Erst sind die Gewinde von der Dämpferaufnahme ausgerissen,"WÄHREND DER FAHRT",habs aber nicht gemerkt,und bei einem Drop wars dann aus.Dabei hats mir sogar meinen NEUEN Roco WC Dämpfer zerfetzt.Haben den Rahmen zwar repariert,aber das hielt nicht lang.Dann ist der Rahmen am Oberrohr gerissen....
Also ein Alutech kommt mir auch nicht mehr ins Haus.Soviel steht fest.
Die R6 ist verkauft.Bike und Motorrad geht nicht,nur eins.
Wurde gerade von der Spedition angerufen:MORGEN zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr ist das Neue da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (11. Februar 2010)

Wir sind alle gespannt. Wieviel wirds bike denn insgesamt kosten? Bei mir wird mein Ausbildungsgehalt von ca. einem halben Jahr draufgehen um mir mein Intense 951 mit Nobelaufbau leisten zu können. 16,2KG wird es wiegen. Kann sich mehr als sehen lassen. 
Ich hatte auch mal eine Phase, wo ich mich entscheiden musste zwischen Bikes und MTB's. Hing den ganzen Tag nur im Motorradforum rum und stand schon so kurz davor, alles in die Wege zu leiten aber habe es gelassen. Biken ist zu schön


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Februar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Wir sind alle gespannt. Wieviel wirds bike denn insgesamt kosten? Bei mir wird mein Ausbildungsgehalt von ca. einem halben Jahr draufgehen um mir mein Intense 951 mit Nobelaufbau leisten zu können. 16,2KG wird es wiegen. Kann sich mehr als sehen lassen.
> Ich hatte auch mal eine Phase, wo ich mich entscheiden musste zwischen Bikes und MTB's. Hing den ganzen Tag nur im Motorradforum rum und stand schon so kurz davor, alles in die Wege zu leiten aber habe es gelassen. Biken ist zu schön



Also dieses mal wirds relattiv guenstig 
Ich wollt mir auch ein 951 aufbauen,aber mir waren die Lieferzeiten von bis zu 8 Wochen zu lange.Und auf den Rahmen hätt ich nur ca 160,- Rabatt bekommen.
Nun kommt ein anderes Bike,als Komplettrad.Und da hab ich 700,- Rabatt bekommen!!! Auf ein NEUES 2010er Modell.
Da war die Entscheidung nicht schwer....Einige werden das Bike häßlich finden,einigen wirds gefallen....mir ist das Latte.
Aber mit dem Intense951 wirste nix verkehrt machen.Ist ein geiles Teil.Auch wenn es schon SOOOO viele davon gibt.
Achso,"NUR" das Bike kostet mich jetzt 4299,- ohne Pedale


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Februar 2010)

Tach. 
Ich bin auch gespannt!
Welche Pedale wirst du denn einsetzen?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Februar 2010)

wie schon beim letzten Bike die SUDPIN III von NC 17.
Kam damit super zurecht,top Grip,top Optik.....


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Februar 2010)

Die fahre ich auch. 
Schade, dass die Titanachsen-Version so teuer ist.


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Februar 2010)

oh man ,wir spamen hier den BILDER THREAD zu....
schluss jetzt...
weiter gehts im PADERBORN DH THREAD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (14. Februar 2010)

FERTIG 16.6 KG





Mo oder Di kommt da noch ein schwarzer LRS rein


----------



## Schaaf (14. Februar 2010)

Was passiert mit den alten?
Wobei ist Center Lock oder?...kann ich dann nicht gebrauchen :/


----------



## lipmo51 (14. Februar 2010)

brauch einen ERSATZ-Laufradsatz 
Sicher ist sicher.
Wird nix verkauft


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2010)

omg, ich glaube du solltest über einen Clon von DIR nachdenken .. als Ersatzteilelager ...


sturzfreie saison wünsch ich  lasses langsam angehen!


----------



## half-devil333 (24. Februar 2010)

aus langeweile mal meins:





jetzt ganz aktuell


----------



## exto (25. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## Jimmy (25. Februar 2010)

Schon ziemlich nice so ein Turner.


----------



## exto (25. Februar 2010)

...und schön aufgebaut...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2010)




----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2010)

schlicht, gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. März 2010)

hej k star!

Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem michelin bei den feuchten verhältnissen momentan? ich bin mir nämlich noch nicht ganz sicher was meine reifenwahl für diese saison angeht 

kris.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. März 2010)

etwas abenteuerlich in kurven, aber sonst gehts.
wenns richtig schlammig wird ist schieben angesagt, da sich das profil schnell zusetzt und das hinterrad dann durchdreht.

habe noch 2 andere lrs, aber da muss ich die bremsscheiben erst noch mit shims anpassen. 

dieser lrs ist eigentlich nur für trockenes wetter gedacht. ist ja auch ein xc dry².


----------



## daywalker71 (30. März 2010)

Hab selbst lange Michelins gefahren. Die Michelins sind top auf groben, losen, trockenen bis feuchtem Grund. Bei Schlamm zuweilen etwas schwierig. Kurvenverhalten geht, wenn man mit wenig bis max. mittlerem Druck fährt. Lieber weniger als mehr. Ich empfand es kniffelig weil die Reifenkante (Lauffläche) recht "kantig" ist und damit der Übergang Lauffläche zu Seitenlage recht kippelig ist. Wobei er mir nie ausgerutscht ist. Richtig fies sind sie auf Asphalt. Da klebt er und trumpft mit Wadentraining, andere nennen es hohen Rollwiderstand. 

Der Vollständigkeitshalber mein Schwarzes Pony:


 

 


GT USA i-Drive 5 (2005er, Custom Aufbau, Vol.1, 2009)

Derzeit (abgebaut) im Ruhezustand (nicht Rente)



Specialized FSR "BigHit" Expert, Modelljahr 2000


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2010)

schöne Rädchen 

Hoffen wir das der BH bald wieder von dir ausgenutzt werden kann


----------



## Schaaf (31. März 2010)

Specialized war schon damals hässlich *duck und wech*
Nein aber es ist wirklich cool mit anzusehen, wie sich die Bikes in den 10 Jahren dermaßen entwickelt haben. MX Maschinchen sehen da schon seit etlichen Jahren verdammt gleich aus!


----------



## daywalker71 (31. März 2010)

@Schaaf
Nun, ne optische Krönung ist das alte BH in der Tat nicht, da bin sogar bei Dir. Fahrtechnisch ist es aber top und das ist was für mich zählt. Gerade die verstellbare Rahmengeometrie ist Sahne. Und mit nem aktuellen DopDichKinderfreiGeräte hat der alte Freerider nix gemein. Damals war Freeride einfach noch purer Spaß am Gelände und kein Wahnsinn auf zwei Rädern 

Beim GT sind die Abweichungen von der Norm im Schwingenbereich und das dann aber heftig.




Viele Bikehersteller bauen möglichst simple Rahmen und dann brauchts komplexe Dämpfer die das Wippen, den Pedalrückschlag usw. eliminieren. Mit der Einstellung dieser Dämpfer ist das breite Volk dann überfordert und viele fahren mit nicht optimalen Setups und damit nicht optimalen Fahrwerken rum. GT baut lieber nen gescheites Fahrwerk, das auch noch sehr wartungsarm und servicefreundlich ist das dann auch mit simplen Dämpfer sehr smooth und korrekt arbeitet. 

Das i-Drive System unterscheidet sich daher ziemlich von der Standartkost. Wenngleich, das muss man nun mal sagen, es nicht das leichteste ist.

Den Rest des Rahmen macht GT eher konservativ mit einigen Hydroformteilen. Wobei neuere Rahmen nun durchaus mehr in Richtung neuartige Rahmenformen (Standardkost) gehen. Das will der Kunde ja heute.

Ich liebe die eckigen Rahmen die dem Diamantrahmen ähnlich sind. Wie das GT. Und genau damit hebt man sich dann heuer auch wieder ab, gegen diese weich-runden-Einheitsbrei.

Geschmackssache

@Jenseits
Nun, das BH kommt nicht mehr in den Hauptbetrieb. Wenns aufgebaut wird, dann in erster Linie für nen Kumpel. Das GT ist ja nen AllMountain/Enduro Mix und das alte BH ist heuer in der Gattung Enduro. Daher bin ich nicht verkehrt bestückt mit dem GT  One for all

Derzeit überlege ich ob ich es beim ändern (das GT) schwarz/mattschwarz lasse im Aufbau oder aber mattschwarz/weiß oder mattschwarz/rot weiter aufbaue... hach was schwierig. Mattschwarz wäre die Hauptfarbe, weiß oder rot die Akzentfarben


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2010)

Das mit den Farben klingt alles super  ich mag rot elox .... wie man unschwer an meinem Spicy erkennen kann ;D

mitm BH hatte ich eher auf die Gesundheit bezogen


----------



## daywalker71 (31. März 2010)

Tendiere eher zum weiß als Akzent. Elox-Rot ist eher weniger mein Ding, also für mein Bike. 

"Alles reine Geschmackssache" sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife 

Wobei ich auch schon in Rot als Akzent aufgebaut habe (Eigenaufbau, wie fast immer)




Leider im Frust verscheuert als ich im Rollstuhl turnte 

Gesundheit: Ich arbeite dran


----------



## Schaaf (31. März 2010)

Das sieht gut aus! Ich find nur, dass die Leitungen durch ihre Farbe sehr auffallen und somit noch ungeordneter aussehen als sie es ohnehin sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daywalker71 (31. März 2010)

Ist nicht das Bild des letzten Aufbaus. Sondern mitten in der Wandlung. Da war gerade die Psylo reingekommen und die Leitung noch nicht gekürzt und optimal verlegt. Sah später (leider keine Bilder mehr von, Festplattencrash) besser aus. Wie man am GT sieht, achte ich schon auf so was  Die Leitungsfarbe war mistig. Originale Stahlflexleitungen der Grimeca Discs... 

Wollte später dann schwarze Stahlflexis reinsetzen, aber dann kam der Chirurg und die Intensivstation... na, ist nen anderer dann mit glücklich geworden.


----------



## gooni11 (31. März 2010)

Moin
Einige von euch werden es schon kennen ...andere nicht 
Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal..... im Wald!
mfg






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lipmo51 (31. März 2010)

Unser Fuhrpark von heute.
Giant 09: "der heinzelmann"
Giant 10: "lipmo51"
Morewood rechts: "detlefracing"
Morewood unten: "Phillip-pp"


----------



## daywalker71 (31. März 2010)

@lipmo

Ich dachte schon ich seh doppelt 

Netter Fuhrpark

@goonie
Jo, schon entdeckt. Wobei der eine Flaschenhalter sitzt ja sparsam.


----------



## torte (31. März 2010)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Unser Fuhrpark von heute.
> Giant 09: "der heinzelmann"
> Giant 10: "lipmo51"
> Morewood rechts: "detlefracing"
> Morewood unten: "Phillip-pp"



War hier nicht zu lesen, dass du aufgehört hast zu biken?


----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2010)

er hat wieder angefangen  

Sinneswandlungen hat der lipmo anscheinend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (1. April 2010)

daywalker71 schrieb:


> @lipmo
> 
> Ich dachte schon ich seh doppelt
> 
> ...



Moin
Ja aber wenigsten HAB ich zwei Flaschenhalter .
Darüber bin ich schon glücklich.
Ist ja bei nem Fully nicht so oft der Fall.
mfg


----------



## lipmo51 (1. April 2010)

torte schrieb:


> War hier nicht zu lesen, dass du aufgehört hast zu biken?



ja ich hab mich ganz spontan entschlossen doch nochmal loszulegen....


----------



## daywalker71 (1. April 2010)

@lipmo
Ja, das Bikefieber wird man nicht mehr los 

@Goonie
Ich mag eh keine Pullen sondern den Trinkrucksack  Geschmackssache...


----------



## lipmo51 (1. April 2010)

daywalker71 schrieb:


> @lipmo
> Ja, das Bikefieber wird man nicht mehr los





Ich muss sagen das ich es GARNICHT vermisst habe. Kein Bißchen !
Aber dann bin ich nach Willingen zum Snowboarden gefahren.....als ich dann auf dem Berg stand,hats PENG gemacht,und es war sofort klar,das ein neues Bike her muss...


----------



## daywalker71 (1. April 2010)

Das ist wie mit Herpes... auch wenn er nicht da ist, der Virus schläft in einem und dann brichts irgendwann wieder aus. Wird man einfach nimmer los 

Nur... Bikefieber ist echt besser als Maulseuche


----------



## kris. (2. April 2010)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> .....als ich dann auf dem Berg stand,hats PENG gemacht,und es war sofort klar,das ein neues Bike her muss...


hauptsache es macht nicht wieder richtig PENG bei dir!


----------



## hw_univega (3. April 2010)

So, dann will ich auch mal  :


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

Ich finde da passt die SLX ja mal farblich echt gut rein 

Wo findet man denn die schöne Aussicht? gerne auch per PN ...


LG Jens


----------



## hw_univega (6. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich finde da passt die SLX ja mal farblich echt gut rein



Danke


----------



## Peter88 (6. April 2010)

sind das rennrad pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_univega (6. April 2010)

Nein, die haben eine Seite Klick und die andere Seite normale Auflagefläche.


----------



## Peter88 (6. April 2010)

aso  Feines Fahrrad


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2010)

hier mal eine vorschau auf mein race-hardtail.

gabelschaft ist mittlerweile gekürzt. schaltzüge kommen wieder die shimano sp41 dran. die i-links gefallen mir nicht. 
sattelhöhe passt auch noch nicht.
lrs ist für richtig trockenes wetter und straße. ist eigentlich an meinem starren hardtail. für rennen hab ich ja noch was anderes.


----------



## gooni11 (7. April 2010)

Moin 
Sieht gut aus der Hobel.. jaja ein Hardtail hat scho was .
Aber ein nicht so klobiger Sattel wär OPTISCH noch schöner.
mfg


----------



## ash64 (7. April 2010)

Na dann will ich meins auch mal zeigen.


----------



## kris. (7. April 2010)

Wie sagt man so schön: Weiss is nice! 

kris.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. April 2010)

Hi.
Hier mal meine Kiste:











Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## lipmo51 (10. April 2010)

10x


----------



## gorgo (11. April 2010)

Mein kleines Schwarzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (13. April 2010)

> die i-links gefallen mir nicht.


was ist denn damit?


----------



## Schaaf (13. April 2010)

@Kiwi

Dein Bike ist bis heute bombe und richtig geil leicht. Interessante Kabelführung von der VR-Bremse. Kommt das Kabel nicht in deine Richtung, wenn die Gabel reingeht?


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. April 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> @Kiwi
> 
> Dein Bike ist bis heute bombe und richtig geil leicht. Interessante Kabelführung von der VR-Bremse. Kommt das Kabel nicht in deine Richtung, wenn die Gabel reingeht?


THX!
Ne, an der unteren Gabelbrücke ist noch ein Kabelbinder, der das Bremskabel noch oben führt.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> was ist denn damit?



konnte ich irgendwie nicht so verlegen wie ich wollte. waren immer zu lang und das sah dann bescheiden aus.
vielleicht versuche ich mal die leitungen nicht ums steuerrohr zu führen, sondern auf der seite vom jeweiligen hebel.
außerdem habe ich nur weißen/blauen inliner hier. bräuchte wenn dann schwarzen.
am hebel für die gabel bleiben die ilinks aber auf jeden fall dran. 


naja, so bleiben die normalen shimano sp41 dran. mal sehen wie lange ...


so wirds wohl bleiben.
mal sehen wie es sonntag mit dem schmalen lenker wird, ansonsten kommt was breiteres.
heute mache ich die erste probe und einstellfahrt.


----------



## half-devil333 (18. April 2010)

so...neuer rahmen am start. paar sachen werden noch geändert (kettenstrebenschutz, kurbel, kettenführung...)


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

sieht gut & bruachbar aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (18. April 2010)

Die Tage kommt nochmal ein neuer Selle Italia SLR TT und eine RaceFace Respond DH Stütze dran.


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meine beiden











Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2010)

Schick Schick


----------



## Nerve77 (13. Juni 2010)

Heute aufn Eggeweg aufgenommen.


----------



## bicicletta (13. Juni 2010)

..ich hab noch was neues


----------



## dumabrain (16. Juni 2010)

dann möchte ich auch mein erstes vorstellen, die anderen kommen mit der Zeit nach.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2010)

hier nochmal meins - mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen:





ich finde die weißen Pedale machen einen riesen Unterscheid 
Morgen kommt die KindShock auch wieder dran


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juni 2010)

Schon schick ...

nur ... fährst Du jetzt wirklich mit Flats rund um Lübbecke im Berg?? 

Wie bist Du denn mit der Kind Shock zufrieden??

chucki_bo


----------



## lipmo51 (19. Juni 2010)




----------



## Freeride1993 (19. Juni 2010)

Sehr gutes Glory!
Dann hier mal mein Big Air, ich hoffe es gefällt dem ein oder anderen:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/663483


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2010)

@ chucki: Klar, warum auch nicht ... ich brauch die Beweglichkeit.

Die IS 900 ist eine super Errungenschaft. Das bisschen Gewicht macht sowieso nichts aus und dafür ist sie einfach super bequem beim fahren. Ich möchte nur an den südlichen Trail vom Turm aus erinnern, auffer Autobahn da der Anstieg, ein Handgriff und du hast den Sattel von unten auf oben und kannst "aufm Sofa sitzend" pedalieren. 
Da ich viele, viele Wheelies fahre, kann ich dir sagen das du da Probleme bekommst, wenn du dabei in Kurven fährst. Bei mir hat sich der leider nur aufgeschraubte Kopf gelöst und ich hatte Spaß nach Hause zukommen. Aber jetzt mit Loctite wirds hoffentlich klappen - sonst bleibt mir nur den Manual zulernen 
Die oft angesprochenen Riemen am "Tauchrohr" stören mich eher weniger und die sind auf Kulanz umzutauschen. Klappt gut und recht schnell. 

@ marton:   das haut richtig rein, nur das blau des Lenkers passt nicht ganz - anderer Blauton und einfach Sahne 

@ freerider:   scheint ebenfalls zutaugen, was ist denn das für ne Kurbel und was für Felgen? Magst du da ein paar Wörter zu verlieren?


LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juni 2010)

Moin
Mein Steppenwolf nach dem letzten Upgrade!
Wird nicht der Letzte gewesen sein... ich will auf der Waage ne 11 vorn
mfg


----------



## Ins4n3 (19. Juni 2010)

Am Giant kann man nix mehr verbessern, das ist Porn. Evtl ne Titanfeder noch rein aber ansonsten absolut Top!


----------



## Freeride1993 (19. Juni 2010)

Jo Kurbeln sind die Holzfeller und LRS ist der Quad DH von Trickstuff, was soll ich groß zu sagen.... komplett 2235 Gramm 32 Loch und halten bisher  Ich bein eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Gibts jedoch nur in weiß und kostet zusammen 280 Euro. Man kann die Felgen aber auch einzelnd kaufen. Wiegt dann 576 Gramm und kostet 39 Euro.
Hier nochmal ein Link dazu: http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/index.php?cPath=2_51 .
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiter helfen 
Gruß


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2010)

klar  Dankeschön


----------



## Race Duck (24. Juni 2010)




----------



## half-devil333 (24. Juni 2010)

nice


meins:


----------



## Domme02 (24. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein Scott Scale in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe (circa 9,9kg):




Front:


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Juni 2010)

*Seeeehr geil... *

Zwar nicht mein Einsatzgebiet, aber die Komponentenwahl scheint mir mal richtig gut zu sein. Optisch auch sehr perfekt zusammengestellt.    - vor allem bezogen auf die Kurbelgarnitur kündige ich offen meinen Neid an 

Und wenn Kyrill mal wieder gewütet hat, kannste die 9,9 kg auch prima über die umgefallenen Bäume wuppen...

Allerdings tut mir mein Arsch schon beim Hingucken weh. HT und dann so ein Rennfeilensattel.... ich fahr lieber Fully in meinem Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (25. Juni 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> hier mal mein Scott Scale in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe (circa 9,9kg):



Ah Exustar E-PM25Ti Pedale, so leicht, so geil - der Mann hat Verstand!

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## Domme02 (25. Juni 2010)

@poekelz und chucki_bo       danke für das Lob! Freut mich das es gefällt.


----------



## esta (26. Juni 2010)

wieso wiegt der hobel 9.9kg trotz noir kurbel und schmolke lenker etc, was sind das für laufräder


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2010)

steht doch dran!


----------



## Domme02 (26. Juni 2010)

esta schrieb:


> wieso wiegt der hobel 9.9kg trotz noir kurbel und schmolke lenker etc, was sind das für laufräder


vllt. hilft dir die Teileliste weiter (das größte Problem ist der Rahmen und der "billige" Antrieb, da warte ich noch auf 10-fach. Sattelklemme kommt auch noch weg):
Teileliste:
Rahmen: Scott Scale Alu Größe L 1700g?
Gabel inkl. Kralle, Schaft 20cm : Rock Shox Sid Race 1490g
Gabelremote inkl. Zug: Poploc 59g
Steuersatz: Ritchey ?
Aheadkappe: Tune Carbon inkl. Alu Schraube 5g
Spacer: 2x Procraft Carbon Spacer (10mm) 8g
Vorbau: Guizzo 135g?
lenker: Schmolke Carbon SL 560mm 94g
Griffe: Bontrager XXX Lite 18g
Sattelklemme: Scott 41g
Sattelstütze: Saso Poc 12 188g
Sattel: SLR Kit Carbonio 135g
Schnellspanner: Titan Schnellspanner SL Carbon 43g
LRS: Fun Works Atmosphere N-light 1508g
Schläuche: 2x Schwalbe Extra Light 14SV 252g
Reifen front: Rocket Ron 2,25 426g
Reifen rear: Racing Ralph 2,25 472g
Felgenband: 2x Actionsports 33g
kurbel inkl. Lager: Truvativ Noir 813g
Kassette, Schaltwerk, umwerfer, Kette: Shimano XT
Trigger: Shimano Deore
Pedale: Exustar E-PM-25 TI 214g
Bremse: Avid Juicy 3.5 517g
Bremsscheiben: 2x 160mm Alligator Wind Cutter 187g
Flaschenhalter: 2x Saso Mekkem Bot 9-G 23g


----------



## esta (26. Juni 2010)

ah ok größeL und xt kasette / deore shifter und relativ schwere bremse
aber sehr schicker aufbau sieht wirklich sehr lecker aus das bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (26. Juni 2010)




----------



## chucki_bo (26. Juni 2010)

Mit der Kiste kommst Du im Wald nicht weit... *MTB-Forum* .. u rememba??

Aber nach dem Scale sehen hier die meisten bikes schlecht aus...


----------



## hw_univega (27. Juni 2010)

Schönes Trek hast du da, Ins4n3! Die blauen Schwalbe-Reifen passen sehr schön und die Cosmic Carbon sind sowieso immer ein Hingucker!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=167098


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (28. Juni 2010)

hier gefällts mir schön gemichtund schöne räder!


----------



## poekelz (28. Juni 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Rahmen: Scott Scale Alu Größe L 1700g?
> 
> LRS: Fun Works Atmosphere N-light 1508g
> 
> ...



...hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, dass der Scale Alurahmen so schwer ist!

Aber bei den oben zitierten Komponenten sollte noch was gehen,  ohne jetzt in sinnfreie Bastellösungen zu verfallen:

Mit einem Tune LRS sind noch mindestens 100g drin, dafür ist aber auch ne ordentliche Investition fällig.
Ne XTR-Kurbel wiegt 720/730g (XTR960/XTR970) komplett, eine Clavicula Carbon noch viel weniger, kostet aber auch MEGA.
Bei der Bremse geht mit der Avid XX (388g) auch noch was.

...keep on tuning!
Frank


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, dass der Scale Alurahmen so schwer ist!
> 
> Aber bei den oben zitierten Komponenten sollte noch was gehen,  ohne jetzt in sinnfreie Bastellösungen zu verfallen:
> 
> ...



dann lieber einen neuen rahmen der alleine schon 300-500g einspart.


----------



## poekelz (28. Juni 2010)

Sodele, dann stell ich hier auch noch mal meins ein, damit hier nicht nur Freerider und Renner stehen 

Liteville 301 MK6 (2008), im aktuellen Aufbau mit tune LRS, Syntace Komponenten, Marta 180 (v u h), wiegt es 11,3kg - natürlich ohne die Tasche unterm Sattel.






Grüsse
Frank


----------



## poekelz (28. Juni 2010)

@k_star:

Ich fahre seit 1998 Tune LRS, zuerst am HT für V-Brake und den jetztigen Disc-LRS (King/Kong Naben) auch schon seit 2004 - Knacken der Naben kenne ich nicht. Bisher musste der LRS noch NIE nachzentriert werden und lediglich vor 2 Wochen habe ich ein Lager der Nabe gewechselt, da es nicht mehr sauber lief (Std.-Industrielager gabs bei uns im Magazin).

...und ich fahre nicht gerade materialschonend, oder nur im Sommer...

Bei den XTR-Gewichten hast du recht - mea culpa - hätte vorher auch nachschauen können.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2010)

ok, sage ja nicht dass die tune-lrs schlecht sind.
bei den neueren naben mit titanscheibe im freilauf hat man aber ein knacken.

stelle nachher mal bilder von meinen beiden bikes rein.
muss bei dem starren hardtail nur vorher den rahmen tauschen. den hat der postbote eben gebracht.

bei meinem race hardtail habe ich den rahmenwechsel schon vollzogen. ist zwar etwas schwerer geworden, aber dafür sehe ich beim treten nicht mehr wie sich das tretlager hin und her bewegt.


edit:
bilder von dem starren hardtail gibts wohl erst morgen.


----------



## Domme02 (28. Juni 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, dass der Scale Alurahmen so schwer ist!
> 
> Aber bei den oben zitierten Komponenten sollte noch was gehen,  ohne jetzt in sinnfreie Bastellösungen zu verfallen:
> 
> ...


genau das ist mein Motto. Das Bike ,wie ihr es so seht, ist jetzt auf keinen Fall im Endstadium. Wenn der Schüler-Geldbeutel es mitmacht, wird das Bike weiterhin optimert und erleichtert.
Das nächste ist wohl erstmal eine neue bremse (XX, Marta, r1) weil mir die Juicy 3.5 zu wenig power hat, dann ein neuer 10-fach Antrieb und zuletzt ein neuer Rahmen.......danach wird die 9 auch schon gefallen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2010)

vom p/l-verhältnis her ganz klar ne elixir cr.

eine top bremse für 229 incl. allem was man braucht.


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (30. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein 2010er Trail-Biest (gerade frisch gewaschen)! Ich habe es jetzt seit November 2009 und liebe es einfach!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

komm hol das lasso raus ...


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

mein aktuelles bike:







marathon-ready wiegt es 9895g.


----------



## Domme02 (30. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> vom p/l-verhÃ¤ltnis her ganz klar ne elixir cr.
> 
> eine top bremse fÃ¼r 229â¬ incl. allem was man braucht.


danke fÃ¼r den Tip. Hast du die zufÃ¤llig mal auf der Waage gehabt?

SchÃ¶nes Bike!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

1. der rahmen ist sauschwer! (1597g). der capic element wiegt 100g weniger.
2. schön kurzes steuerrohr (105mm), und damit low-riser tauglich.
3. der rahmen ist im tretlagerbereich schön steif. der alte hat sich so verwunden, dass im wiegetritt die kette am umwerfer geschliffen hat.

die bremse habe ich zwar, aber leider nicht gewogen. hatte zu dem zeitpunkt noch keine waage.
gewichte dürftest du aber im forum finden.


----------



## Domme02 (30. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> die bremse habe ich zwar, aber leider nicht gewogen. hatte zu dem zeitpunkt noch keine waage.
> gewichte dürftest du aber im forum finden.


falls es jemanden interessiert:
Vr: 250g ohne Adapter
Hr: 263g ohne Adapter
Also in etwa so viel wie meine Avid Juicy 3.5.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

dafür dürfte die juicy etwas weniger power haben.

naja, so auf leichtbau getrimmt ist das rad ja eh nicht.

4. tarnung.  
muss meinen 2. platz doch verteidigen.


----------



## half-devil333 (4. Juli 2010)

rechtes standrohr gedreht und andere reifen montiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannik. (5. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein kürzlich erstandenes Gebrauchtrad zum Einstieg ins MTB Fahren.


----------



## Peter88 (10. Juli 2010)

@half - devil

Warum drehst du an deinen standrohren rum ?


----------



## Freeride1993 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich vermute mal, um das "BOX" von dem "BOXXER"-Schriftzug zu "verstecken"


----------



## half-devil333 (10. Juli 2010)

richtig


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juli 2010)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> rechtes standrohr gedreht und andere reifen montiert:


Ein sehr geiles Bike!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem Stereo 













Und nach´m Schrauben hats mich nicht vom Bike gehalten die Teile zu testen, obwohl der Schlüsselbeinbruch erst drei Wochen her ist. 
Klappt aber schon wieder ganz gut 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2010)

du hast beim schrauben was vergessen!

kurz mal das lasso vom lockout.


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, könnte ich mal machen 
Morgen dann


----------



## Peter88 (25. Juli 2010)

na der sattel geht ja mal gar nicht, auf dem rad


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. Juli 2010)

Wieso ?
Der Sattel ist definitiv nicht unbequem


----------



## gooni11 (25. Juli 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> Der Sattel ist definitiv nicht unbequem



Mag sein aber er passt irgendwie nicht an DAS Bike meint er weil es eben ein reiner Racesattel ist und das Bike eher All Mountain mäßig ,... recht hat er da schon!
Wenns DIR aber gefällt ist doch ok.

mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juli 2010)

Dran lassen werd ich den Sattel sowieso, da braucht sich keiner von euch Sorgen machen


----------



## KannNix (20. August 2010)

Noch nich ganz fertig:


----------



## Peter88 (20. August 2010)

derbe rad


----------



## OWL-Rider (25. August 2010)

... und hier meine Tretmühle! Ist zwar noch nicht vollständig aber vorm Winter wird sich da nicht mehr viel tun außer evtl. einer Umlackierung des Rahmen.

Ich bitte übrigens die unspektakuläre Location und das unsachgemäß verlegte Lautsprecherkabel zu entschuldigen! 












Grüße vom Fuße des Teutos
Lars


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. August 2010)

Hi,
ich will ja nicht mekkern... aber....
Willst du nicht den Kunststoffring hinter der Kassette entfernen?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. August 2010)

wenn du schon meckerst, dann richtig!

1. leitungen kürzen
2. spacerturm weg
3. für was 2 computer?


----------



## OWL-Rider (25. August 2010)

Hmmm?!? ... über die olle Kunststoffscheibe hab ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht. Du hast mich überzeugt, die kommt weg! 

Leitungen kürzen - kann ich im Zuge der Umlackierung berücksichtigen. 

Spacerturm - heißt das ich muß den Gabelschaft oben absägen?

2 Computer - den HAC 3 trage ich gelegentlich auch am Handgelenk aber meistens ist er am Lenker. Hab so immer alle wichtigen Anzeigen im Blick. (Höhenmeter, Uhrzeit, Geschwindigkeit, Temperatur und Tageskilometer).


----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2010)

Tacho:                 wer's braucht der solls auch haben 
Leitungen:            würde ich dann mit gleichzeitigen entlüften der Bremse tun
Spacerturm:          ja den musst du "abschneiden"


----------



## kris. (26. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Spacerturm: ja den musst du "abschneiden"


 
Und wenn Du keine vernünftige Säge zur Hand hast, erledigt das der Schrauber deines Vertrauens für nen Fünfer.
Dann ist die Kante auch gleich entgratet 

Ist die Ahead-Kappe selbstverziert, oder kann man die mit Flagge irgendwo kaufen?

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2010)

Die wird's so zukaufen geben, ich frage mich nur welche Marke da aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Schandtaten kommt  .. ich tippe auf zzyzx


----------



## OWL-Rider (26. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die wird's so zukaufen geben, ich frage mich nur welche Marke da aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Schandtaten kommt .. ich tippe auf zzyzx


 

Die Ahead-Kappe ist von NINER Bikes und hat extra ne Haltevorrichtung für Kronkorken. Zur WM dieses Jahr hatte ne Brauerei von allen WM-Teilnehmern die Landesflaggen auf den Kronkorken. Hab dann nur den goldenen Rand mit meiner Airbrush schwarz lackiert und alles dann nochmal mit mehreren Schichten Klarlack versiegelt. Unter meinen Fotos seht ihr den Korken im Originalzustand. 
Da ich kein Bier trinke (ja, sowas gibts auch) kommt da auch kein Kronkorken mit Brauereilogo drauf!!! ... und Vita-Malz sieht ******* aus! 

Kann ich den Gabelschaft echt selbst absägen? ... Metallsäge ist vorhanden. Hab mich das bisher nicht getraut!


----------



## poekelz (26. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Kann ich den Gabelschaft echt selbst absägen? ... Metallsäge ist vorhanden. Hab mich das bisher nicht getraut!



Mit ner Metallsäge aber nur in einer Sägeschablone, damit der Schnitt auch rechtwinklig zur Mittelachse des Gabelschaftes verläuft, hinterher mit ner Feile entgraten und wichtig: die Aheadkralle vorher tiefer rein schlagen, damit sie nicht zufällig mit abgesägt wird.

Besser als ne Metallsäge ist natürlich ein Rohrschneider, der schneidet immer rechtwinklig und erzeugt auch keine Späne und nur wenig Grad.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## OWL-Rider (26. August 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Mit ner Metallsäge aber nur in einer Sägeschablone, damit der Schnitt auch rechtwinklig zur Mittelachse des Gabelschaftes verläuft, hinterher mit ner Feile entgraten und wichtig: die Aheadkralle vorher tiefer rein schlagen, damit sie nicht zufällig mit abgesägt wird.
> 
> Besser als ne Metallsäge ist natürlich ein Rohrschneider, der schneidet immer rechtwinklig und erzeugt auch keine Späne und nur wenig Grad.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2010)

mein renngerät für sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL-Rider (27. August 2010)

Chic!  ... evtl. noch ne schwarze Race Face-Kurbel dann wäre es genau nach meinem Geschmack! Die Gabel passt auch wie die Faust aufs Auge!

Ist bei dem Rennen ne Federgabel nicht notwendig oder warum fährst Du mit ner Starrgabel?


----------



## llennoc (18. September 2010)

hier mal mein lebensgefährte....:

leider nur schwarz weiß

weitere bilder folgen


----------



## Rischer (15. Oktober 2010)

baaam

meine neue Schleuder


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2010)

wie schon gesagt,


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. Oktober 2010)

Jepp, ist richtig geil geworden die Karre


----------



## Rischer (15. Oktober 2010)

^^, THX

@janik

komm auch mal vorbei mit deinem Glory, dann shredden wir ne runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (15. Oktober 2010)

aber aktuell mit Sram X9 shortcage und X9 Shifter


----------



## Rischer (16. Oktober 2010)

Geil

was sind das für pedale und wie taugen sie?


----------



## half-devil333 (16. Oktober 2010)

sind die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro und mir taugen 'se!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2010)

hab sie ebenfalls  bsite ja schon gefahren.


----------



## half-devil333 (16. Oktober 2010)

bis jetzt haben die echt jede misshandlung mitgemacht und es sind noch alle pins drin und die lager laufen wie am ersten tag vor einem jahr...nicht so wie bei den wellgo mg1


----------



## Rischer (16. Oktober 2010)

Die Wellgos hatte ich auch schon...nie wieder

Die Sudpins sind echt nicht schlecht, bin hin und her gerissen zwischen Shimano Clickies und den Sudpins...


Die Shimano Flats, die ich im Moment habe sind echt schon zu arg mitgenommen,  schon fast ein drittel der pins sind abgebrochen


----------



## lipmo51 (16. Oktober 2010)

Also die Sudpin III sind echt TOP !
Bin schon einigemale hängen geblieben im Steinfeld,aber bis auf ein paar Kratzer,ist alles top.
Musste deswegen nur 2 Pins wechseln,aber die sind ja eh dabei.

Aber ab nächster Woche fahre ich andere Pedale.
Magnesium Körper,Titan-Achsen, ca 260gr ! 
Meine Sudpins wiegen 404gr !


----------



## Rischer (16. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufst du die sudpins nachher?
...ich hätte evtl interesse


----------



## lipmo51 (16. Oktober 2010)

No ,sorry


----------



## furysheep (18. Oktober 2010)

Heute gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Oktober 2010)

Chic!

... das Kawasaki-Grün gefällt mir besonders!


----------



## JENSeits (18. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal meins mit neuem HR & neuer Kurbel.
Leider ist das Bild bei der Kälte etwas unscharf geworden  War halt doch recht frisch nachm hochstrampeln.





LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (31. Oktober 2010)

Wieviel wiegt dein bike, Jens?

Hier mal mein neues Rad. 12,8kg.






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2010)

Schaut gut aus Kiwi, nur noch ne Tele dran und dann ist's in meinen Augen richtig gut, warte aber erst die neue Stütze ab!

Gewogen habe ich meins nicht, aber das könnte ich mal bei Gelegenheit tun. Wird aber kein schönes Ergebnis  Ich tippe auf 15-16kg.


----------



## nippelspanner (1. November 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal: 

Ibs Mojo:





Kona Five-O





Yeti  575 (wartet z. Z. auf Wiederaufbau)


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. November 2010)

Ohhhh, ein Ibis Mojo!!!  Mein absolutes Lieblingsbike!!! ... nur die Kurbeln wären nicht mein Ding. 

Schöner Fuhrpark!


----------



## Rischer (1. November 2010)

was gibts denn an der SLX auszusetzen

so ein mojo als Tourer hätt ich auch gern

...schönes Teil


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2010)

er ist halt verwöhnt.  


bei mir gibts bald auch was neues.
mein erstes fully.


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. November 2010)

Rischer schrieb:


> was gibts denn an der SLX auszusetzen
> 
> so ein mojo als Tourer hÃ¤tt ich auch gern
> 
> ...schÃ¶nes Teil



Naja, an einem Bike jenseits der 4.000,-â¬ eine SLX-Kurbel die zudem meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade besonders schÃ¶n aussieht, wÃ¤re nicht mein Fall! Dann lieber ne schÃ¶ne Kurbel von FRM, FSA oder Race Face. 

Aber ansonsten ist das Bike natÃ¼rlich erste Sahne! *schwÃ¤rm* ... ne schwarze Gabel wÃ¤re vielleicht noch das SahnehÃ¤ubchen!

Wie ich am Aufkleber sehe ist das Bike auch von den Jungs von Gocycle aus MÃ¼nster! Als ich da neulich meine Hope-Parts abgeholt habe, konnte ich mir den Ibis-Rahmen mal aus der NÃ¤he ansehen. Einfach perfekte Arbeit, was die kleine Ami-Schmiede da produziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (1. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> er ist halt verwöhnt.
> 
> 
> bei mir gibts bald auch was neues.
> mein erstes fully.



Was für eins wird es denn?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2010)

nen bmc ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> nen bmc ...



Schweizer Wertarbeit!  ... dann sind wir mal auf die Fotos gespannt, wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## poekelz (2. November 2010)

...wie ich sehe, SLX-Kurbeln und Kindshock I9xx Stützen scheinen zur Zeit sehr angesagt zu sein, bzw. gab´s irgendwo besonders günstig 

SLX Kurbeln kann man mögen oder nicht, mir wärn sie zu schwer und genau aus dem gleichen Grund hab ich bisher an meiner Carbon Stütze festgehalten und auf den Komfort einer Variostütze im AM Bereich verzichtet...aber vielleicht baut ja mal jemand eine, die auch vom Gewicht her unter 300g liegt und trotzdem einigermaßen bezahlbar ist.

@Björn - cool das ist ja das Yeti mit der Rohloff-Nabe, was du schon hattest als wir mal zusammen im Wiehen waren...cooles Bike immer noch!


----------



## kris. (2. November 2010)

*lechz* ein 575...
jetzt weis ich ja wo ich mal eins in L zur probe fahren kann


----------



## nippelspanner (2. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> *lechz* ein 575...
> jetzt weis ich ja wo ich mal eins in L zur probe fahren kann



Der Rahmen ist in "L" und "for sale".
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/314450/cat/76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. November 2010)

mir steht der sinn eher nach türkis! 
aber danke für den hinweis.


----------



## moRReSSey (2. November 2010)

*mein hobel...*


----------



## Rischer (3. November 2010)

sehr, sehr nice


kommt das ding von Blöte und is größe L?


----------



## kris. (3. November 2010)




----------



## ohropax (3. November 2010)

Mal ein anderer Radtyp , ein Mix aus Neu- und Bestandteilen. Die mittlererweile 18 Jahre alte Basis hat Kwadie/Bielefeld gepulvert.





Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2010)

wo ist denn der mod, wenn man ihn braucht?

bilder leute, wir wollen bilder!

noch eine woche warten, dann sollte das paket ankommen:


----------



## gooni11 (4. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wo ist denn der mod, wenn man ihn braucht?
> 
> bilder leute, wir wollen bilder!
> 
> noch eine woche warten, dann sollte das paket ankommen:



Wenn meine Bremse wieder hier ist stell ich bIlder ein K Star... VERSPROCHEN
mfg


----------



## Echinopsis (5. November 2010)

Da hier so eifrig nach Bildern geschrien wird, stelle ich auch mal ein paar rein. Meist bin ich hier ja eher stiller Mitleser. Gooni, k_star und einige andere kennen das ein oder andere Rad sicher von diversen Touren und Rennen und die Bilder sind auch schon ein paar Tage älter (wie man am Hintergrund sieht ). Wenigstens hindert mich eine defekte Bremse nicht am Fahren (Hallo Angelo, du hast was verpasst am Samstag ) 

Meine Restemöhre, muss als Trainingsrad und für den Weg zur Arbeit herhalten: 





Das Tourenfully, hat mich sicher über die Alpen gebracht und neben unzähligen Touren auch ein paar Marathons und 24h-Rennen mitgemacht: 





Meine Rennfeilen, das weiße Tundra war bis zum Frühjahr mein Wettkampfrad und hat anschließend einige leichte Teil an seinen Nachfolger abgeben müssen, macht aber immer noch Spaß, z. B. letzten Samstag bei der Wappenweg-Tour rund um Bielefeld. Aktuelles Racebike ist das Scale im Hintergrund, ein ordentliches Foto auf dem man auch was erkennt, müsste ich mal knipsen und dann hier einstellen.





MfG Tine


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2010)

> Da hier so eifrig nach Bildern geschrien wird, stelle ich auch mal ein paar rein. Meist bin ich hier ja eher stiller Mitleser. Gooni, k_star und einige andere kennen das ein oder andere Rad sicher von diversen Touren und Rennen und die Bilder sind auch schon ein paar Tage älter (wie man am Hintergrund sieht ). Wenigstens hindert mich eine defekte Bremse nicht am Fahren *(Hallo Angelo, du hast was verpasst am Samstag )*
> 
> Meine Restemöhre, muss als Trainingsrad und für den Weg zur Arbeit herhalten:



Meinste... nääää, wär eh zu schnell gewesen für mich.
mfg


----------



## Peter88 (6. November 2010)

K star weiß wirklich was gut ist, nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2010)

und günstig.

war nen echter schnapper ...


----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> K star weiß wirklich was gut ist, nice



Und ich weiß was leicht ist und gut bremst!
Heut ENDLICH zurückgekommen.....
Ersten ''ich geh mal kurz vor die Tür Test''  hat sie auch schon bestanden.
mfg


----------



## Domme02 (11. November 2010)

schick, schick....steht auch auf meiner Liste ganz weit oben


----------



## poekelz (12. November 2010)

Sehr stylish!  Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Carbonlenker oder?


----------



## kris. (12. November 2010)

@poekelz
Am 301 fehlt der linke Lenkerstopfen. Oder ist der inzwischen nachgewachsen?!


----------



## poekelz (12. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> @poekelz
> Am 301 fehlt der linke Lenkerstopfen. Oder ist der inzwischen nachgewachsen?!



Wieso Lenkerstopfen, hab keine, noch nie gehabt - viel zu schwer, da kann ruhig der Wind durchpfeiffen.

Grüsse
Frank - bekennender Gewichstfetischist


----------



## gooni11 (12. November 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Sehr stylish!  Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Carbonlenker oder?



is in Arbeit...


----------



## Sgt.Green (12. November 2010)

Ist das eigentlich nen 560er Lenker oder fährst du Gripshift mit normal langen Griffen?
Bei mir ist da viel mehr Platz am 600er Lenker am CC-HT.


----------



## Der Khaki (12. November 2010)

Hier mal meins, welches auch zum Verkauf steht...







By null at 2010-05-28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (12. November 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich *nen 560er Lenker *oder fährst du Gripshift mit normal langen Griffen?
> Bei mir ist da viel mehr Platz am 600er Lenker am CC-HT.



Moin
Jau isn 560er.

Und jetzt kommts.... du hast zufällig noch einen Carbonlenker... stimmts
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. November 2010)

Ne hab ich nicht 
Aber ein Fully kann ich dir anbieten


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2010)

so, mein neues spielzeug ist da:





wenn ich heute abend keinen anruf zum sportlichen, einarmigen stemmen mehr bekomme, dann fange ich morgen mal mit dem umbau der bikes an.


----------



## Peter88 (13. November 2010)

ist aber aus alu oder ?


----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2010)

ich bin mir relativ sicher das es alu ist


----------



## Peter88 (13. November 2010)

ja das sitzrohr sieht so aus.. aber der hinterbau ist schon recht organisch geschwungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2010)

der untere teil der schwinge ist definitiv geschweist. öffne das bild mal in groß und zoom ran  
organisch geformt ist der hinterbau auf jeden fall! ist vllt ne symbiose 

für google bin ich zufaul ... aber wer möchte


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2010)

ja, ist komplett alu.
die etwas Ã¤lteren fs02 hatten glaube ich mal einen carbon hinterbau.

die steigerung wÃ¤re der fs01 aus carbon.
der ist zwar auch, im gegensatz zu diesem exemplar, schÃ¶n leicht, aber auch Ã¼ber doppelt so teuer (im angebot 899â¬, sonst 999â¬).

da bike legt zwar jetzt an gewicht zu, aber mal schaun ...

den leichten carbon-bomber mit starrgabel fÃ¼r die waldautobahn-marathons und das fully dann fÃ¼r die etwas anspruchsvolleren strecken mit ruppigen abfahrten.

viel schneller bin ich mit dem fully bergab sowieso nicht, aber sicherer und nicht so kraftraubend ist es garantiert.


----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2010)

ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie du es aufbauen wirst. 
Reba
XTR
RP23
?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2010)

*gabel:* sid race 100mm
*lenker/vorbau:* 1. truvativ noir worldcup carbon riser mit smica oder ritchey wcs in 120mm
oder
2. fsa slk flatbar 620mm mit 3t arx team in 110mm
*kurbel:* xtr oder truvativ noir carbon
*schalthebel und schaltwerk:* sram x.0 trigger und x.0 middle cage
*umwerfer:* xtr
*bremse:* elixir r oder cr
*bremsscheiben:* avid cs g3


bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das carbon-hardtail nach gewicht und optik aufbaue und das fully mit den resten, oder beide gewichtsmäßig ausgeglichen und optisch so einigermaßen.

tendenz geht aber zu ersterem.
die paar gramm mehr machen beim fully dann nämlich auch nichts mehr.


----------



## JENSeits (14. November 2010)

klingt gut die partlist.
ich würde das ht nach deinen race und trainingsansprüchen aufbauen und das fully etwas stabiler und optischer


----------



## gooni11 (14. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> *gabel:* sid race 100mm
> *lenker/vorbau:* 1. truvativ noir worldcup carbon riser mit smica oder ritchey wcs in 120mm
> oder
> 2. fsa slk flatbar 620mm mit 3t arx team in 110mm
> ...



Moin
Hast du die XTR Kurbel schon?
Falls NEIN.... evt kannst du bei Interesse meine haben.
Ich hätt gern was schwarzes...meine XTR ist neuwertig.

mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (14. November 2010)

ich habe alle teile die ich benötige schon hier.
das einzige was neu ist, ist der rahmen.
das andere wird nur umgebaut.


----------



## gooni11 (21. November 2010)

Moin
Hier noch einmal meins in freier Wildbahn....



*Ups...war das falsche Bild*
So...hier


----------



## kris. (21. November 2010)

Nanana... wer hat sich denn da am Donoper Teich rumgetrieben?!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

wie bist du mit den pedalen zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2010)

Is ja richtig hübsch geworden  
Ich würde ein wenig cleanen, Aufkleber vonne Felgen runter, blauen Knopf der Gabel durch einen schwarzen tauschen bzw. umsprühen. Obwohl sich weiß auch gut machen würde


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. November 2010)

Sprühen?!

Wenn dann lässt man das eloxieren! 

Immer diese Pfuschanflüge hier


----------



## gooni11 (21. November 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Sprühen?!
> 
> Wenn dann lässt man das eloxieren!
> 
> Immer diese Pfuschanflüge hier



@Kris...jau wollt dich besuchen wusste aber nicht wo du Wohnst...MANN war das irgendwie kalt heut!!

@Green.... Weiß!!...... Eloxieren
ABER....ich hätt gern das Stereo.. ist wohl zu klein..!
ODER??!
ich bin 184cm... 

Jenseits ... Idee ist nicht sooo schlecht

@K Star... du brauchst keine Pedalen , du fährst ja nicht
Neeee.. hab sie günstig bekommen und bin zufrieden. Würd ich mir auch NEU wieder kaufen
mfg


----------



## kris. (21. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> @Kris...jau wollt dich besuchen wusste aber nicht wo du Wohnst...MAN war das irgendwie Kalt heut!!



Tja, ich war aber eh nicht zu Hause. Habe gehört das Du kommst und bin schnell Richtung Externsteine gefahren... 
Aber stimmt, wo keine Sonne war wurde es ganz schön frisch an die Fingers...
Und dann 2km vor zu Hause auch noch nen Plattfuss 
Scheiß Contis. Hatte noch bei keinem Reifen so häufig Löcher im Schlauch.
Als nächstes kommt wieder ne Schwalbe drauf. Oder teste ich doch mal nen Kenda?!


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. November 2010)

> blauen Knopf der Gabel durch einen schwarzen tauschen bzw. umsprühen.



Darauf hab ich mich bezogen 



> ABER....ich hätt gern das Stereo.. ist wohl zu klein..!
> ODER??!
> ich bin 184cm...



Wenn würde es nur einen hauch zu klein sein denke ich.
Müsste man ausprobieren 

Aber ob das Stereo nun überhaupt noch wegkommt ist nicht mehr so sicher, da einer meiner anderen Flitzer wegkommt 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Rischer (22. November 2010)

Nich das Glory

...naja, deine Entscheidung


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi.
Nun mit einer Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit, einem Syntace Superforce 45mm und mit Carbon-Bremshebeln.
Das Gewicht liegt bei 13,3kg.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (3. Dezember 2010)

sehr nett

mit der Gabel noch besser mMn


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2010)

sehr geniales Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Dezember 2010)

Danke.
Die 32er Talas war auch o.k., aber die 36er passt doch eher zu meinem Fahrstil. Sie ist steifer, lenkpräziser und hat zwei cm mehr Federweg.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

Schön geworden! 
Schade das es die Fox nicht noch nen Hauch dunkler gibt, also so wie die Kontrast-Flächen am Rahmen.
Aber 13,3 ist schon ne Ansage.


----------



## NitroNinja (10. Dezember 2010)

Hoi,

hier mal ein kleines Bild von meinem. Ist leider nicht das beste Bild.

Werde mal noch ein besseres machen.

Und der Ständer war/ist nur übergangsweise dran, da ich vor dem Schnee öfters damit zur Schule gefahren bin. Jetzt ist das Auto aber doch bequemer .


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)




----------



## gooni11 (12. Dezember 2010)

Moin
Dufte.....!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Dezember 2010)

sieht sehr gut aus - schöne Pfeile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (12. Dezember 2010)

Macht die Mama einfach mein Zitat weg..... unglaublich.

Is ja fast wie früher zu Haus... fehlt nur noch das du jetzt meckerst weil ich Freitach mich ma so richtig besoffen hab....
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (12. Dezember 2010)

ach mensch  ist halt übersichtlicher


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

nr. 2





gibt noch ein paar änderungen an sattel, zughüllen und die schläuche fliegen raus.


----------



## kris. (13. Dezember 2010)

trotzdem lecker! 
was stört dich denn an den zughüllen? zu schwer?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Dezember 2010)

der flite kommt ans bmc und auf das axman soll ein speedneedle.
die züge werden gegen alligator i-links getauscht. muss nur sehen wo ich liner her bekomme.
von den twister zum eingang in den rahmen sind schon i-links. der rest sind shimano sp41.


wobei mir grade einfällt dass ich ja gar keinen liner benötige, da die leitungen am oberrohr ja innen verlegt sind. für den rest reicht der vorhande ja noch.

nen flaschenhalter ist auch schon unterwegs.


----------



## Rischer (13. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich diese heftig langen vorbauten sehe frage ich mich nach dem sinn von den dingern.... wäre ein kurzer vorbau und etwas größerer rahmen nicht die bessere lösung? 
Ich finde mit so langen teilen kann man gar nicht vernünftig lenken


----------



## kris. (13. Dezember 2010)

für ne XC oder marathon-feile passen die vorbauten schon. da hats ja meist nicht so arg enge kurven o.ä.
bei nem enduro oder freerider wären die aber durchaus falsch am platz...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Dezember 2010)

am bmc der vorbau ist 120mm lang und am axman 110mm.

der am axman bleibt so, da muss ich nur noch die richtige höhe finden.

am bmc muss ich mal gucken.
habe zur probe erst mal nen low riser montiert, aber vielleicht kommt auch nen 600mm flatbar mir bar ends dran. sollte dies der fall sein, werde ich dort auch x.0 twister verbauen.


----------



## Peter88 (13. Dezember 2010)

beneidenswert tolle bikes 

mit Speedneedel wird die 8kg marke beim axman fallen! oder ?


----------



## Ins4n3 (13. Dezember 2010)

So, die Tage sollte mein neuer Rahmen eintreffen, dann gibt es ein paar Fotos vom neuen Keiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (13. Dezember 2010)

also mein rahmen bekommt grad ne schönheitskur


----------



## Rischer (13. Dezember 2010)

neuer lack?^^


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Dezember 2010)

@ peter

leider nicht.
der flite wiegt ja auch nur 150g.

gut, die schläuche fliegen natürlich wieder raus, aber für unter 8kg wirds nicht reichen.
auch egal, denn spätestens wenn dann neue reifen drauf kommen ist es dann so weit.

die racing ralph werde ich fahren bis sie unten sind, denn ich musste grade im keller feststellen dass ich noch viel zu viele reifen im schrank habe.


jetzt muss ich nur noch halb so schnell werden wie du ...


----------



## Peter88 (14. Dezember 2010)

nach so vielen, schönen und leichten Bikes will ich das Niveau wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen holen




Gewicht müsste so bei 9 bis 12 kg liegen




wenn ich die tage zeit habe montiere ich einen neuen rahmen. Die gebrauchsspuren und vor allem der fehlende 2te Flaschenhalter nervt an den sonst komfortabel zu fahrenden rahmen.
Kurbel wird zur neuen Saison hin gegen einer mit geringeren  Q-Faktor ausgetauscht (stronglite? ma schaun)

Mfg
peter


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2010)

da bin ich mal gespannt.

sponsoring?


sehe du hast die xtr wieder dran.
neuer hebel oder neue dichtung?


----------



## poekelz (15. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht bei der Gelegenheit auch mal dien Riesenbogen Zugaussenhülle zum Schaltwerk etwas verkürzen, mag ja leicht schalten, sieht aber sch... aus.

Was für einen neuen Rahmen solls denn geben?


----------



## JENSeits (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auf einen Carbon Berg tippen


----------



## kris. (15. Dezember 2010)

Würde sich auf jeden Fall besser fahren als ein Berg Carbon


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich würde auf einen Carbon Berg tippen



ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Dezember 2010)

Kein Teamfahrer mehr oder gibts keine Verwendungspflich?


----------



## Peter88 (17. Dezember 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Vielleicht bei der Gelegenheit auch mal dien Riesenbogen Zugaussenhülle zum Schaltwerk etwas verkürzen, mag ja leicht schalten, sieht aber sch... aus.
> QUOTE]
> nö, die Züge sind durchgängig verlegt, abgedichtet und so top
> 
> ...


----------



## NitroNinja (1. Januar 2011)

Hoi,

jetzt nochmal ein paar tauglichere Fotos.

Auch mit neuer Kurbel. (Sozusagen das Weihnachtsgeschenk  )









Frohes neues Jahr .


----------



## Peter88 (1. Januar 2011)

tolles bike ! 
aber ist es dir zu groß?


----------



## NitroNinja (1. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich nicht.

Wieso meinste?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Januar 2011)

wegen dem niedrigen sattel und dem sehr hohen lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NitroNinja (1. Januar 2011)

Achso, okay.
Den Profis entgeht nichts .

Muss gestehen, dass ich noch nicht soviel mit gefahren bin. War vor dem großen Schnee dabei, alle möglichen Positionen vom Lenker auszuprobieren. Das auf dem Bild war die letzte getestete .
Aber werde dem Lenker/Vorbau demnächst wieder einen Spacer stehlen.

Sattel hatte ich letztends draußen und erstmal nach Gefühl wieder reingesteckt. Hoffe das erklärt es etwas .


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Januar 2011)

wenn du auf dem sattel sitzt solltest du mit der ferse grade so das pedal berühren können, wenn dieses auf 6 uhr steht.


http://fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzposition_radfahren.htm


es kommt natürlich auch immer auf das bike und die fahrweise an, aber als richtwert kann die seite schon hilfreich sein.


----------



## Zearom (1. Januar 2011)

Halli Hallo Hallöle,

ich hab mich zu Weihnachten selbst beschenkt, und zwar mit diesem schönen hübschen Bike:







Muss allerdings gestehen, das dies erst mein einstieg in die große weite Welt des MTB-Sports ist. Hab bisher mich nur auf Straßen herumgetrieben, bin aber nach 2 Prellungen zu der Einsicht gekommen, das sich es nicht lohnt mit PKWs auf Straßen zu streiten, und nach einem kurzen aber absolut Spassigen Ausflug in einem Wäldchen, hats mich dann gepackt und mir ein hübsches "leicht" geländetaugliches Bike zugelegt. Und was soll ich sagen? ich bekomm selbst bei diesem ollen Schnee das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. 

Jetzt warte ich natürlich auf ein Abtauen des Schnees, und etwas trockeneres Wetter um mich mal voll und ganz auf forderndes Terrain zu begeben.


----------



## JENSeits (1. Januar 2011)

Sehr gutes Rad Sascha,

auch wenn ich ein HT fürn Anfang besser geeignet finde. Trotzdem ein tolles Rad und viel viel Spaß damit! 


LG Jens


----------



## half-devil333 (1. Januar 2011)

ich weiß grad nicht wo ich es sonst posten sollte...

weiß einer von euch zufällig wo ich folie zum rahmen abkleben (mx folie?) bekomme?


----------



## Zearom (1. Januar 2011)

Danke Jens,

Tja, ich hab echt lange gegrübelt womit ich so die ersten Schritte in diesem Bereich machen sollte. Wichtig war mir mal zuerst einmal das man einen guten Rahmen hat, und das Bike halt auch viele Reserven und auch Möglichkeiten bietet um wirklich die meisten Facetten des MTB-Sports zu entdecken und ja nach Lust und Laune auch intensiver zu betrieben. 

Sicherlich kann das einem auch ein HT bieten, aber irgendwie war mir dann der Griff zu einem Fully mit mehr Federweg doch der zukunftssichere Griff. Aber schaun wir mal!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Januar 2011)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> ich weiß grad nicht wo ich es sonst posten sollte...
> 
> weiß einer von euch zufällig wo ich folie zum rahmen abkleben (mx folie?) bekomme?



ich habe meinen carbonrahmen stellenweise mit 3M schutzfolie beklebt.
gucke morgen mal nach ob ich die rechnung noch habe.


----------



## JENSeits (1. Januar 2011)

Jap ist auch ein nachvollziehbare Denkansatz 

Glaub mir wenn ich dir sage: Mitm Spicy geht einiges


----------



## kris. (1. Januar 2011)

Ein Spicy ist auf jeden Fall nicht der schlechteste Einstieg!


----------



## half-devil333 (1. Januar 2011)

geschenkt würd ich es auf jedenfall nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe meinen carbonrahmen stellenweise mit 3M schutzfolie beklebt.
> gucke morgen mal nach ob ich die rechnung noch habe.



habe meine folie hier bestellt: http://www.foliencenter24.com/

die folie ist nicht ganz günstig, hält aber bei vernünftiger verarbeitung bombe.


----------



## Rischer (2. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/3M-Schutz-Folie-Meterware-1000mm/dp/B0011U8NJS"]3M Lack Schutz Folie Meterware 120mm breit x 1000mm - transparent (PU 8592): Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad[/ame]

würde die versuchen


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Januar 2011)

das ist die dünne folie mit 0,18mm dicke. die gibts auch noch in dicker = mehr schutz.


----------



## half-devil333 (2. Januar 2011)

danke für den link


----------



## Rischer (2. Januar 2011)

kein ding

dünner = leichter 
dicker = schwerer

würde glaube ich die dünne nehmen, so heftig leiden tun die ja nich grade wenn man damit seinen rahmen abklebt


----------



## slang (2. Januar 2011)

Hi
@ half-devil333
willste den ganzen Rahmen abkleben oder nur Kettenstrebe, Kabelschutz, Unterrohr etc.?
Bei Motorad-L. an der Herforder. Str. bekommst du Schutzfolien in DinA4 Größe für ca. 5 . 
Die ist recht stabil und läßt sich gut verarbeiten. Gibts, meine ich, auch in Carbonoptik, weiß aber nicht ob zum gleichen Preis.

Grüße, auch zum neuen Jahr
slang


----------



## half-devil333 (2. Januar 2011)

ganzer rahmen wär schon gut. aber hauptsächlich die am meiszen gefährdeten stellen.


----------



## slang (2. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ganzen Rahmen stelle ich mir recht schwierig vor, zumindest wenns auch gut aussehen soll. Persönlich halte ich es auch für nicht notwendig. 
Da würde ich eher den Rahmen alle paar Jahre neu lakieren lassen, wenn er denn solange hält 

slang


----------



## half-devil333 (2. Januar 2011)

ganzer rahmen ist natürlich nicht möglich. aber vorallem sachen wie ober- und unterrohr, kettenstreben usw. 
nachlackieren ist schlecht, wenn man gar keinen lack aufm rahmen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. Januar 2011)

Hi,
dafür reicht das Zeug, was ich meine.
Falls du keine Lust zum bestellen hast, sondern es dir direkt morgen aus nem Laden holen möchtest. 
Hab jetzt keinen Vergleich, aber ich denke das dass eher von der dickeren Sorte ist.

slang


----------



## nippelspanner (3. Januar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Halli Hallo Hallöle,
> ich hab mich zu Weihnachten selbst beschenkt, und zwar mit diesem schönen hübschen Bike:



Schönes Bike. Kann man sicherlich ´ne Menge "Unsinn" mit machen. 
Nur Satteltaschen empfinde ich persönlich immer als no-go!
Lieber in den Rucksack mit dem ganzen Kram!


----------



## Zearom (3. Januar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Kann man sicherlich ´ne Menge "Unsinn" mit machen.
> Nur Satteltaschen empfinde ich persönlich immer als no-go!
> Lieber in den Rucksack mit dem ganzen Kram!



Naja, für ne Feierabendrunde (ca 1 Stunde, eventuell auch etwas länger), will ich aber keinen Rucksack mitnehmen. Quasi, Bike aus dem Keller rollen, Licht (dr)an und ab die Post. In der Satteltasche sind dann halt auch neben der Notausrüstung auch noch Perso, Handy und Schlüssel drin, mehr brauch ich unterwegs nicht. Fahr ich längeroder intensiver und entscheide mich für den Rucksack klick ich einfach die Satteltasche ab und werf ihn in den Rucksack. Alles liegt weiterhin ordentlich in der Tasche und bleibt auch dort. Sicherlich ist das von der Optik nicht das schönste (wobei ich schon deutlich mehr zugemüllte Bikes gesehen hab), aber ehrlich gesagt empfind ich das so schon eine ziemlich praktische Lösung. Würd ich nun mal so sagen, mal sehen wie sich das so bewährt.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Januar 2011)

probiers einfach aus wie's dir taugt. bald wirst du sie aber verlieren - wenn du das spicy artgerecht bewegst


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Januar 2011)

Hi.

Neu:
- Maxxis Ardent 2.25 60a (hinten)
- Hope Sattelklemme
- schwarze Alu-Kurbelschraube für den linken Kurbelarm 











Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## gooni11 (5. Januar 2011)

och mensch... ich hätt ja auch gern so'n *Special*fahrrad aber sind mir bissel zu teuer.
Dachte da an Epic... aber sollte schon Carbon sein 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Januar 2011)

Ja, so ein Epic ist auch 'was Feines!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Januar 2011)

so speziell sind die doch gar nicht! ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Ist doch hübsch geworden! 

Allerdings würde ich bei dem Einsatzgebiet über eine Variostütze nachdenken. Ja ich weiß Gewicht bla bla aber ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen! 
just my 2 cents ..


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

hallo?!?!
das dingen hat 100mm/100mm und ist für marathons gedacht.

als nächstes wird noch ein flatbar mit bar-ends ausprobiert.
im moment ists noch zu tourig.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

Ok, wenn's in die Richtung gehen soll, dann ist die Vario natürlich Quatsch!
Ich hatte auf 120mm getippt ...


LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

ich habe schon was für die trailtauglichkeit gemacht.

sid race 100mm gegen reba sl 100mm getauscht. was 200g ausmachen ist schon heftig.
die sid hat sich trotz meiner 70kg schon schön verbogen.

die sid wird jetzt auf 80mm getravelt und kommt bei bedarf ans hardtail.


----------



## cauw (23. Januar 2011)

Tag zusammen hier mal meine Räder


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

schick, schick 

was hast du denn da für einen "Ausgleichbehälter" an der I900?


LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

das ist der extra druckbehälter für den schleudersitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (23. Januar 2011)

nutzt du den ein und den selben Sattel plus Sattelstütze an beiden Rädern? weil der Sattelschriftzug sieht so ziemlich gleich abgeradelt ab


----------



## cauw (24. Januar 2011)

Das ist KS I7 Sattelsstütze, 27,2 mm Durchmesser. Da muss der Öltank raus...
Da ich eh nur ein Rad fahren kann nutze an beiden Rädern die gleiche Stütze


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

Nur schade das die Teile rd. 200,- kosten...
Und der Gebraucht-Markt gibt noch  nicht so viele her in 27.2


----------



## exto (24. Januar 2011)

... ist zumindest schon mal n kleiner Preisabschlag gegenüber den Gravity-Droppern.

@cauw: Gibt's schon "Langzeit"-Erfahrungen zum Thema Funktion und Haltbarkeit?


----------



## cauw (24. Januar 2011)

@exto:  Fahre die Stütze jetzt 2 Monate, bis jetzt alles i.O. Denke von der Haltbarkeit wird es das gleiche sein wie bei den anderen Stützen von KS.

@kris. : 170 bei gocycle , oder du nimmst die kSP850 die gibt es für 30-40, gibt es auch einige Berichte hier im Forum.


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

cauw schrieb:


> @kris. : 170 bei gocycle , oder du nimmst die kSP850 die gibt es für 30-40, gibt es auch einige Berichte hier im Forum.



Auf die hatte ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen. Hast Du die schonmal getestet?


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hab grad diesen Tread entdeckt und will Euch dann doch mal gleich mein Bike vorstellen.

S-Works Stumpjumper FSR














Das Cockpit im Detail incl der Exposure Sixpack 1800 Lumen Lampe














Die Laufräder sind noch vorläufig... In Kürze gibts den Roval Trail SL Carbon Laufradsatz. Dieser AM Laufradsatz wiegt nur 1350gr 
Ebenso wird der Sattel noch gegen den S-Works Toupe Carbon getauscht sobald Specialized ihn liefern kann.


LG
Matthias


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

was treibt einen dazu so einen lrs zu kaufen?

für das geld kann man sich doch schon was schönes mit chris king naben aufbauen.
das wäre dann für die ewigkeit.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> was treibt einen dazu so einen lrs zu kaufen?
> 
> für das geld kann man sich doch schon was schönes mit chris king naben aufbauen.
> das wäre dann für die ewigkeit.



Specialized bietet für den LRS Livetime Garantie und zusätzlich den Tausch bei selbstverschuldeten Defekten zum halben Preis.
Sollten die Naben also mal den Geist aufgeben... gibts neue 

Ausserdem bin ich nen Gramm Fuchser und ein LRS mit Chris King Naben wiegt deutlich mehr als 1350gr...

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

http://www.light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=182

wenn schon klotzen, dann richtig!


warum lässt du dir nicht aufbauen aus 
acros a-hub 54
notubes ztr crest  (was wiegst du?)
sapim cx-ray 
sapim polyax

da bist du bei ca. 1370g.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=182



Ja, kenne ich... Hab mit Felix Ã¼ber die ENVE Felgen sogar schon gesprochen.

Aber das sind nicht die AM Felgen von ENVE
azch keine Chris King Naben
deutlich Ã¼ber 2000â¬ (dÃ¼rften gar sogar rund 2500â¬)

Die Roval Kosten UVP 1500â¬ (HÃ¤ndler macht mir aber nen "guten" Preis)
Mein HÃ¤ndler nimmt den Roval EL zurÃ¼ck
Wenn ich ne Felge schrotte dann muss ich etwa 350â¬ fÃ¼r ein Komplett neues Laufrad bezahlen, bei Felix zahle ich schon alleine 800â¬ fÃ¼r die Felge plus Lohn fÃ¼rs neue Einspeichen
Das neue Roval Rad hab ich nach spÃ¤testens 3 Tagen, bei Felix wirds sicher deutlich lÃ¤nger dauern...


Wiege gut 90kg... Die Crest ist keine AM Felge.
Da kÃ¶nnte ich auch den Control EL behalten, der wiegt 1425 gr


----------



## Peter88 (25. Januar 2011)

ok und was wiegt das rad ohne lampe?


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

11,4 Kilo

mit ner starren Sattelstütze sinds sogar unter 11Kg

Will das Rad aber auch noch mit der Command Post auf unter 11 Kg bringen...

Hab neben Laufrädern und Sattel noch ein paar weitere Teile auf meiner Wunschliste 

z.B.
Titanachse für die Pedale
Schnellspanner
Magura mt8 sofern sie annähernd so gut wird wie Magura verspricht


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

wie sieht das eigentlich mit der gabel aus?
wie viel wiegt die?

sone nette 2011er dt wäre doch ganz schick.

bei den laufrädern würde ich mir trotzdem das oben angesprochene mit ztr flow holen.
dann lieber bei anderen parts noch gewicht sparen.
ich hab ja keine ahnung wo du fährst, aber die flow bekommt man auch nicht so schnell klein.


----------



## Peter88 (25. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 11,4 Kilo
> 
> mit ner starren Sattelstütze sinds sogar unter 11Kg
> 
> ...




gut nen kilo schwerer als mein starres bow


bis auf die griffe ( verstehe einfach nicht wieso man schraubgriffe verbaut ) finde ich dein rad brillant

gruß
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich mit der gabel aus?
> wie viel wiegt die?
> 
> sone nette 2011er dt wäre doch ganz schick.
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass die Futer Shock so um 1600 gr wiegt. Ist doch für ne 140er Gabel nicht schlecht. Ausserdem haben Gabel und Dämpfer ja dieses Brain System welches aufeinander abgestimmt ist.

Ich hatte die Roval Caebon Laufräder schon in der Hand 
wenn du sie auch mal in die Hand nehmen würdest, dann würdest mich sicher verstehen.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> gut nen kilo schwerer als mein starres bow
> 
> 
> bis auf die griffe ( verstehe einfach nicht wieso man schraubgriffe verbaut ) finde ich dein rad brillant
> ...




Danke 


Die Griffe hatte ich noch. Waren auch noch neu... hab zwar auch noch nen anderen Griff im Auge (30-35g leichter) ist aber auch nen Schraubgriff.



Das Bike wurde übrigens nicht fertig gekauft sondern wurde von mir selbst aufgebaut.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

selber bauen macht auch wesentlich mehr spaß als fertig kaufen!

du begehst übrigends stilbruch mit dem negativen vorbau und dem riser! (ok, habe ich am bmc auch, aber das ist ja noch nicht fertig.)
spacer weg und vorbau positiv.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> selber bauen macht auch wesentlich mehr spaß als fertig kaufen!
> 
> du begehst übrigends stilbruch mit dem negativen vorbau und dem riser! (ok, habe ich am bmc auch, aber das ist ja noch nicht fertig.)
> spacer weg und vorbau positiv.



Ich weiss, so bin ich aber variabler...

Position ist so optimal und falls doch mal nen Flatbar kommt (evtl nen Schmolke), dann muss ich den Vorbau nur umdrehen und alles passt wieder 

Ebenso hab ich auch noch nen Rotor Vorbau im Kopf... Der würd mit seiner roten Lenkerklemmung optisch sehr gut ans Bike passen...

Das Bike ist ja noch neu und ich muss einfach erst noch mehr damit gefahren sein bis ich mir aller Teile 100%ig sicher bin und ich es wage den Gabelschaft auf die endgültige Länge zu kürzen.


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Januar 2011)

Also entweder du hast Bilder und ne Couch in der Garage oder der Bock steht da gerade in Deinem Wohnzimmer. 
Da gehört aber doch eigentlich das Mädel von den Bildern hin oder nicht ???

Munter bleiben
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (26. Januar 2011)

Die ist gegangen weil er nur noch am Bike rumgefummelt hat.  

Optisch schön aufgebaut! 
Nur der Fox-Aufkleber am Dämpfer bringt noch etwas Unruhe rein...


----------



## gooni11 (28. Januar 2011)

Moin
So ... jetzt noch einmal mein leicht geändertes Isaac.
Laufräder- Dekor entfernt
Bremse neu- Jetzt Avid Elixier XO
Bar Ends sind weg
Lock out von der Gabel ist ab
Dura Ace Kassette 
bin denn jetzt bei 9,48kg fahrfertig.... muß also noch was abnehmen .
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2011)

irgendwie noch ganz schön schwer.
hätte ich echt leichter eingeschätzt, bei dem was du jetzt alles verbaut hast.

was wird als nächstes getauscht? anderer lrs?


----------



## gooni11 (28. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> irgendwie noch ganz schön schwer.
> hätte ich echt leichter eingeschätzt, bei dem was du jetzt alles verbaut hast.
> 
> was wird als nächstes getauscht? anderer lrs?




Als erstes kommen andere Schnellspanner dran. 60ig Gramm weniger.
Dann im Sommer Maxxis Flyweight Reifen... 250 Gramm weniger
Dann noch Sattelstützklemme... 30 Gramm weniger...
Laufräder möchte ich ehrlichgesagt behalten da ich die Optik der Crossmaxe liebe UND ich auch SEHR zufrieden bin.
Wenn ich eine finde werde ich die Durin auch noch ersetzen gegen eine Durin SL.
Dann solls gut sein.... 
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2011)

im leichtverbau-verkaufs-thread ist auktuell eine sehr schicke sid drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (29. Januar 2011)

Moin
Ja die ist aber nicht wirklich leichter als die Durin 20gr sind es mein ich und vor allem...... die Kohle die Kohle...... 

Hab grad noch einmal nachgesehen... meine Durin R ohne Lock out wiegt 1420gr und die Sid ohn Lock Out wohl um die 1400 gr.
Ich dachte so an eine Durin80 SL. Die wiegt 1350 oder so  ich hab sogar mal eine angeboten bekommen die wog 1300gr.
Aber da hatt ich kein Geld... wie immer.
Abr die ist schwer zu bekommen . Bei ebay steht grad eine drin. Die hätt mich interessiert aber ich bin ja ab heut abend 2 Wochen weg.
Na ein anderes mal.
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2011)

guck mal im r2-bike blog.
da ist eine anleitung zum erleichtern einer sid drin.

mc-einheit raus und schwimmkolben rein. was anderes ist bei der durin sl auch nicht gemacht worden..


----------



## gooni11 (29. Januar 2011)

Moin
Jetzt meld ich mich erst mal ab für 2 Wochen Kanaren.
Macht keinen Mist hier und bleibt sauber!!
mfg

Es sei denn im Hotel jibbes WWW..... schaunmama. 
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2011)

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Prometheus2018 (7. Februar 2011)

sooo hier dann mal mein Bock...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2011)

ein größerer rahme würde dir sicher gut tun.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike, aber kannst du auf dem Sattel so sitzen???


----------



## Prometheus2018 (7. Februar 2011)

ja... könnt ein wenig flacher sein....
aber so freut sich wenigstens meine Freundin...

@ k-star: wieso größerer Rahmen....


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2011)

vielleicht ist die sattelhöhe einfach falsch!

oder die höhe des lenkers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prometheus2018 (7. Februar 2011)

Bin so heut eigentlich ganz gut klargekommen...
sicher der Sattel hätt etwas flacher sein können.... aber was solls...
größeren Rahmen (>22") gibts leider nicht, war schon der größte im Angebot,
alles andere wär ne Sonderanfertigung gewesen...


----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2011)

Die Sattelstellung sieht wirklich seltsam aus.
Wenn eine waagerechte Sattelstellung unbequem bis schmerzhaft sein solle würde ich als erstes des Sattel wechseln. Von SQ-Lab z.B. gibt es Sättel bei denen sich die Freundin weiterhin freuen kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2011)

Prometheus2018 schrieb:


> @ k-star: wieso größerer Rahmen....



weil der sattel schon recht weit draußen ist und der abstand zum lenker gering erscheint.

wie groß bist du?


als kleine richtlinie:
wenn das pedal auf 6 uhr steht, solltest du dieses mit der ferse grade noch berühren können.

solltest du dann probleme haben, kann es auch daran liegen dass das knie nicht über/etwas hinter der pedalachse ist, wenn das pedal auf 9 uhr steht.

http://fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzposition_radfahren.htm


sollte das alles passen, kann man normalerweis ohne probleme mit einem waagerechten sattel fahren.


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Februar 2011)

Sattel: 
Schutzblech: :kotz:
Ansonsten: Durchaus brauchbar!


----------



## h0nk666 (10. Februar 2011)

Moin,

denn will ich auch mal meins zeigen:






Heute endlich mal wieder etwas bewegt 

Gruß


----------



## Peter88 (10. Februar 2011)

rad = +
bild = -

netten abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2011)

Na kuck, der Peter lebt auch noch. 

Schliesse mich an. Schönes Rad, aber das Foto...

Schönerer Hintergrund, kein Teer, Rad von der Antriebsseite, ein bisschen in die Knie gehen (also nicht von oben herab photographieren) und schon gibt´s auch Punkte in der B-Note.


----------



## h0nk666 (10. Februar 2011)

Hmm ok nächstes Mal 
Kurz nach dem Foto is der Hobel denn auch umgefallen^^

Gruß


----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2011)

h0nk666 schrieb:


> Kurz nach dem Foto is der Hobel denn auch umgefallen



Strafe muss sein!


----------



## JENSeits (10. Februar 2011)

Schick ist's geworden 
Glückwunsch nochmal!


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Februar 2011)

Hi,

im Teile Tread hab ich ja schon die Neuheiten im Einzelnen gepostet.


Hier mal nen Schnappschuss des Bikes im Ganzen:







LG
Matthias


----------



## RolfK (11. Februar 2011)

Wirklich hübsch. Es ist auch nicht zu viel rot dran, wirkt richtig gut.

Bei mir wären nur diese dunklen schwarzen Aufkleber am Rahmen noch ab.


----------



## RolfK (13. Februar 2011)

Sodele, dann meins jetzt auch mal komplett


----------



## Freeride1993 (13. Februar 2011)

Dann auch mal meins  Mist, hab gerade bemerkt, dass die Führungsrolle fehlt 




PS:  Mist, hab gerade bemerkt, dass die Führungsrolle fehlt


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2011)

Beides schöne Räder!

Sag mal Rolf, warst du damit mal am Grünen See?



LG Jens


----------



## RolfK (13. Februar 2011)

Hi

nein war ich noch nicht. Hab das Bike erst seit 4 Wochen und war erst einmal damit los. Musste auch erst googl'n um zu wissen, wo der Grüne See ist . Aber wenn ich konditionell wieder etwas besser beisammen bin, wollte ich mich sowieso mal bei euch anhängen, weil bis jetzt kenne ich nur den Spot Nähe Denkmal, wo es so schön von oben runter geht. Da war ich letztes Frühjahr ein paar mal mit nem weissen Demo, bevor die Parks offen hatten. Einmal waren da auch drei Jungens vor Ort und da hab ich mich genau vor deren Nase auf die Meinige gelegt . Vielleicht treibt sich hier ja auch jemand von denen rum und erinnern sich daran.


Ihr scheint ja sehr schöne Strecken dort zu haben für's Endurobiken und dort kenne ich mich wirklich gar nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2011)

Ok, da fährt auch jmd ein blaues Canyon, daher meine Frage.

Du bist jederzeit willkommen. Keine Kondition? Kein Problem! Habe ich auch nicht


----------



## RolfK (13. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Du bist jederzeit willkommen.



Danke. Werd ich auf jeden Fall tun. Aber erst muss es noch etwas besser mit dem Wetter werden.




JENSeits schrieb:


> Keine Kondition? Kein Problem! Habe ich auch nicht



Ja klar


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2011)

ja!

back to topic


----------



## gorgo (24. Februar 2011)

Mein Stumpi FSR Elite. 
Nach meinen Stevens Glide ES endlich ein Rahmen der auch hält was er verspricht!!! 
Zum Frühjahr kommen endlich neue Laufräder. Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Schläuche wechseln


----------



## poekelz (24. Februar 2011)

gorgo schrieb:


> Mein Stumpi FSR Elite.
> Nach meinen Stevens Glide ES endlich ein Rahmen der auch hält was er verspricht!!!
> Zum Frühjahr kommen endlich neue Laufräder. Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Schläuche wechseln



Schönes Rad bis auf die Lenkerhörnchen :kotz: - sowas gehört doch heute an kein Rad mehr....


----------



## gorgo (24. Februar 2011)

Ja die Optik ist das Eine aber ich liebe den Komfort der Ergon Griffe.
Darauf will ich nicht mehr verzichten!!! Es sind ja kein einzelnen Bar Ends....ich hoffe das entschuldigte die Sache


----------



## kris. (24. Februar 2011)

gorgo schrieb:


> Ja die Optik ist das Eine aber ich liebe den Komfort der Ergon Griffe.
> Darauf will ich nicht mehr verzichten!!! Es sind ja kein einzelnen Bar Ends....ich hoffe das entschuldigte die Sache


 
Die Ergons gibts auch mit kleinen Hörnchen... 

Aber sonst ein schönes Bike!


----------



## poekelz (24. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Die Ergons gibts auch mit kleinen Hörnchen...



...und auch ganz *ohne* Barends


----------



## JENSeits (24. Februar 2011)

gorgo schrieb:


> Zum Frühjahr kommen endlich neue Laufräder. Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Schläuche wechseln



Andere Reifen tuhens auch 
Trotzdem schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (24. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Teile Tread hab ich ja schon die Neuheiten im Einzelnen gepostet.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte meine Pumpe auch so angebracht wie du. Bei meinem Stumpi hat sie den kompletten Klarlack vom Rahmen gerubbelt. Sie stieß während der Fahrt ständig mit beiden Enden ans Rohr. Also Obacht


----------



## half-devil333 (24. Februar 2011)

hier mal wieder meins nach den umbauten des winters und bevor die restlichen teile eintreffen:


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Februar 2011)

gorgo schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Pumpe auch so angebracht wie du. Bei meinem Stumpi hat sie den kompletten Klarlack vom Rahmen gerubbelt. Sie stieß während der Fahrt ständig mit beiden Enden ans Rohr. Also Obacht




Danke dir, hatte diese Befürchtung aber schon direkt bei der Montage und daher die Löcher des Pumpenhalters etwas in der Länge aufgefeilt, so dass die Pumpe etwas weiter vom Rahmen entfernt ist.

Bisher, trotz einiger Sprünge und div. ruppigen Trails, hat die Pumpe den Rahmen noch nicht berührt.

LG
Matthias


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Februar 2011)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> hier mal wieder meins nach den umbauten des winters und bevor die restlichen teile eintreffen:


Super Gerät!


----------



## half-devil333 (25. Februar 2011)

neuer lenker und vorbau wurden gestern dranngeschraubt. 810 sind bisschen arg breit, deswegen muss der noch gekürzt werden.
die restlichen teile kommen (über)nächste woche.


----------



## Rischer (25. Februar 2011)

Ich find 805 ziemlich ideal für mich, nur leider muss ich dafür meine Lock ons überstehen lassen

Was kommt denn noch neues dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (2. März 2011)

aus frust, weil ich bei dem super wetter zuhause hocken darf, spam ich mal ne runde


----------



## Ulrich-40 (3. März 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal. Ich hoffe nur, daß das Hochladen des Bildes auch geklappt hat.



Das ist mein neues Zweirad. Irgendwo hab ich hier gelesen: Zwei Räder zwei Bremsen, Lenker - alles dran. Is`aber trotzdem was ganz anderes als mein altes Genius.

Ulli


----------



## chucki_bo (3. März 2011)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal. Ich hoffe nur, daß das Hochladen des Bildes auch geklappt hat.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 204870
> 
> ...



Kunststück. Das Enduro hat ja auch keine Katzenaugen in den Speichen, wie dein Genius....


----------



## Ulrich-40 (3. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Kunststück. Das Enduro hat ja auch keine Katzenaugen in den Speichen, wie dein Genius....


 
Chucki, tut mir leid, die Katzenäugelein hats schon lange nicht mehr; aber stimmt aufm Foto warn die hübschen Teile noch drauf.

Ulli


----------



## MrLock (4. März 2011)

Naben´d zusammen,

schöne Bikes sind hier zu sehen 
Dann will ich auch mal meine Bikes vorstellen.


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Das Canyon gefällt mir richtig gut - nur die Reifen passen nicht zum Fahrwerk, wie ich finde.


----------



## jurupa (5. März 2011)

@Rolfk;das Trailflow sieht ja live mal richtig Geil aus

Wo wir schon mal bei Canyon sind,hier meine neusten errungenschaften;


----------



## Rischer (5. März 2011)

Willst du mir nicht die 40 schenken?

schickes Gerät!


was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## jurupa (5. März 2011)

Haha nee nee,ich bin froh das ich die hab

Der Lenker ist ein Easton Havoc


----------



## MrLock (5. März 2011)

@jurupa: schönes FRX, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

@JENseits: Habe die maxxis runtergeschmissen, da ich das Torque als Alternative zum Bionicon nutze wenn die Enduro Touren etwas heftiger werden. Wenn es in den Bike Park geht kommen die wieder drauf. Aber du hast recht, gestern habe ich gemerkt das die NN sehr schnell überfordert sind. Auf matschigen Boden haste da keine Chance - dann setzt sich das Profil zu und zack liegste auf der Nase  
Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach eine "leichte" Alternative zum Maxxis Minion ? Ansonsten nutze ich noch den Fat Albert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (5. März 2011)

jurupa schrieb:


> Haha nee nee,ich bin froh das ich die hab
> 
> Der Lenker ist ein Easton Havoc



Die Carbon version?


----------



## jurupa (5. März 2011)

nee ist der normale Easton Havoc DH Lenker 75cm


----------



## kris. (5. März 2011)

KayLo schrieb:


> Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach eine "leichte" Alternative zum Maxxis Minion ? Ansonsten nutze ich noch den Fat Albert ...



Eventuell der Maxxis Ranchero 62a eXCeption. Könnte ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Minion und NN. Liegt bei 540g für den 26x2.0.


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2011)

Kris ist da glaube ich ausm OWL-Bereich der beste Ansprechpartner 
Ich fahre Ardent und Minion an der Front. Das taugt mir bisher ganz gut. Im Winter gibts vorne halt den Muddy Mary


----------



## kris. (5. März 2011)

Naja, der neue Satz ist auch mein erster von Maxxis, aber der Ranchero ist vom Profil her halt etwas offener als ein XC-Reifen und das Gewicht liegt 150g unter dem Minion. Nominal zwar "nur" ein 2.0 Reifen, aber die Maxxis bauen wohl etwas breiter als die Schwalbe.


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Naja, der neue Satz ist auch mein erster von Maxxis, aber der Ranchero ist vom Profil her halt etwas offener als ein XC-Reifen und das Gewicht liegt 150g unter dem Minion. Nominal zwar "nur" ein 2.0 Reifen, aber die Maxxis bauen wohl etwas breiter als die Schwalbe.



Maxxis bauen meiner Erfahrung nach immer viel schmaler als Schwalbe
Aber ein 2.0 Reifen auf so einem Rad ist definitiv deplatziert, da kann er ja besser den Nic weiterfahren.


----------



## kris. (5. März 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Maxxis bauen meiner Erfahrung nach immer viel schmaler als Schwalbe



Ich lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2011)

Ich teile Janik's Erfahrung und Meinung!


----------



## Rischer (7. März 2011)

Mein Auto darf hier auch noch mal rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (8. März 2011)

Bild wird dem Rad leider nicht gerecht, war schon zu dunkel für gute Fotos bei so'ner Kamera.

Neue Waffe für 2011


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

@ Niklas:   Tja, ichh glaube du kannst schonmal das Bierchen kalt stellen. Die ersten Wheelie-Versuche waren ja vielversprechend das ich die 10m schaffe 

@ Rene:    Den Kübel muss ich unbedingt mal proberollen


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. März 2011)

Sooo da ist es endlich 




Ein paar Sachen fehlen zwar noch bis es den Sollzusstand erreicht aber so gehts erstmal wieder rund


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Das sieht doch schommal sehr gut aus - da werd ich glatt neidisch!
Jetzt seh ich im Up wie im Downhill keine Sonne mehr ...


----------



## Rischer (10. März 2011)

Nice, würde aber noch nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. März 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> Nice, würde aber noch nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren



Erst richtig lesen, dann meckern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (11. März 2011)

ich les da nix von nem Vorbau

und die 'paar Sachen die noch fehlen' können ja alles sein.

aber ich entnehme deiner antwort, dass du den wechseln willst...


----------



## jac2d (11. März 2011)

hier mal mein Velmerstot Bike  etwas älteres Bild Reifen wurden inzwischen getauscht
( Maxxis Ardent 2.6 ) und bald gibts voraussichtlich noch ne Totem.






​


----------



## RolfK (11. März 2011)




----------



## Ins4n3 (12. März 2011)

so, weil das andere Foto sh** war nochmal hier ein richtiges!


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. März 2011)

Geiler Keiler!

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild meines Stumpis:






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sgt.Green (19. März 2011)

Schick!
Mein Loba und meine Lofü kommt auch wahrscheinlich nächste Woche


----------



## Freeride1993 (28. März 2011)

Das Keiler ist sehr geil!

Mein Big Air:


----------



## kris. (28. März 2011)

Nice! Aber viel zu sauber...


----------



## Surfjunk (28. März 2011)

Wo ist der Ständer???

Photoshop?


----------



## Freeride1993 (29. März 2011)

Jup Photoshop,
Ich hatte gerade die Kefü montiert und ich schraube nicht gerne an drechigen Rädern   Wenn mans in echt sieht ist es auch noch dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2011)




----------



## gorgo (10. April 2011)

Update mit neuen Laufrädern, UST Nobbys mit NoTubes Milch, SQ Lab Sattel mit Syntace Superlock und XT Verschleißset. Der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## Domme02 (10. April 2011)

@k_star   das ist aber kein 29er


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2011)

nee, die alte krücke von letztem jahr.

das mit dem 29er dauert leider noch etwas länger.


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2011)

so meins darf auch nochmal


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

Schönes Radl.

Sag mal, du fährst doch eher abwärts orientiert, schlabbert dir da die Kette nicht zuviel?

LG,
slang


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2011)

Ja ich denke schon die ganze Zeit über ne Führung von Locke nach, aber bisher habe ich keinen Sinn darin gesehen bzw. das Geld war es mir nicht wert. Ich schau erstmal was ich so verkaufen kann und vielleicht kommt dann ein neues Pferd in den Stall


----------



## Ulrich-40 (12. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich schau erstmal was ich so verkaufen kann und vielleicht kommt dann ein neues Pferd in den Stall


Aber wenn mans so sieht, eigentlich zu Schade zum verkaufen. Ulli


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2011)

Stimmt, bei gutem Geld aber wirklich ne Option. In anbetracht auf das neue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich-40 (12. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> In anbetracht auf das neue


Aha. Der Ith läßt grüßen....


----------



## jac2d (17. April 2011)

update : Totem, Reifen


----------



## Domme02 (17. April 2011)

jac2d schrieb:


> ...



Sehr Geil!   ...wär eine super ergänzung zu meiner CC-Feile.

Horn? da müsste man sich doch eig mal über den Weg laufen


----------



## jac2d (17. April 2011)

Ja war heute mal wieder an der Velmerstot anzutreffen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## half-devil333 (18. April 2011)




----------



## -Kiwi- (19. April 2011)

Sehr gutes Bike!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (20. April 2011)

Ist zwar nicht OWL aber dafür mein Bike 
Heute Vormittag auf dem Kahlen Asten...





Und ein wenig später auf der Willinger Hochheide...


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

gab's für dich auch die Willinger Freeride?


----------



## gorgo (20. April 2011)

Ne is nicht mein Metier. 
Hab das Adrenalinding nach 19 Jahren Skateboard durch 
Ich war only OnTour auch mal gerne 1850 HM bergauf


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

fein!  
Die Freeride ist ja ganz entspannt und flowig zufahren


----------



## Sauerlandracer (20. April 2011)

... hier mein geliebtes Klein !


----------



## kris. (20. April 2011)

Alter Falter, die Sattelstütze sieht aber nach Mut zum Risiko aus!


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Alter Falter, die Sattelstütze sieht aber nach Mut zum Risiko aus!



Sehe ich auch so.
Viel Spiel ist da nicht mehr.


----------



## chucki_bo (20. April 2011)

gorgo schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht OWL aber dafür mein Bike
> Heute Vormittag auf dem Kahlen Asten...
> 
> Und ein wenig später auf der Willinger Hochheide...



Wie ist denn die Tourführung/Strecke gewählt gewesen?? 

Wir sind schon "um" Willingen gefahren (=sehr geil) und "um" den Kahlen Asten (=sehr bescheiden)... allerdings nicht zusammenhängend.

chucki_bo


----------



## Sauerlandracer (21. April 2011)

@ chris u. surfjunk

...das ist ne 450er Sattelstütze und die ist noch 15 cm drin. Auf den Fotos sieht es wuchtiger aus als es in Wirklichkeit erscheint. Übrigens sieht dies mit der Sattelstützebei bei jedem Klein / Maverick optisch so aus


----------



## gorgo (21. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Tourführung/Strecke gewählt gewesen??
> 
> Wir sind schon "um" Willingen gefahren (=sehr geil) und "um" den Kahlen Asten (=sehr bescheiden)... allerdings nicht zusammenhängend.
> 
> chucki_bo



So sah meine gestrige Runde aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

Cool, in Niedersfeld bin ich ab heute Abend auch.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ja ich denke schon die ganze Zeit über ne Führung von Locke nach...



Habe noch eine neue/unbenutze Stinger zur Tretlagermontage liegen. 
Bei Interesse: melden!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2011)

punktlandung!

gooni, bitte nicht hinsehen. 


*9,00 kg*


----------



## JENSeits (23. April 2011)

sehr gutes Teil! 
mach mal bitte noch ein nicht überbelichtetes Bild für Details


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2011)

gleich im wald.
will gleich den xco worldcup gucken, dann kurz zum kaiser und dann bundesliga gucken.


----------



## Jimmy (23. April 2011)




----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2011)

krause buche?


----------



## Jimmy (23. April 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (24. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Cool, in Niedersfeld bin ich ab heute Abend auch.



ey... yeti... der Sauerlandthread ist woanders....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (24. April 2011)

Würd mich über nen Testbericht vom vivid Air freuen, gern auch als Pn


----------



## poekelz (4. Mai 2011)

So nun hier mal ein Bild von meinem federweglosen Flitzer. Hab das Teil vorletzten Winter äußerst günstig in der Bucht erstanden, war nicht mal eingefahren und eigentlich war es mal als Radl für die Rolle gedacht.

Da ich in den letzten Familyurlauben über Ostern auf Malle (dieses Jahr gottseidank nicht), anfangs notgedrungen auch Gefallen am km-fressen gefunden habe, ist es eigentlich nicht ganz schlecht wenn man die Wahl hat.
Auf jeden Fall nur wenn´s warm ist, die Sonne scheint und weit und breit kein Regen in Sicht....


----------



## kris. (4. Mai 2011)

Sieht gar nicht aus wie ein typischer Seenotrettungskreuzer.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Ist das euer Schlachtkeller, Frank?


----------



## poekelz (4. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist das euer Schlachtkeller, Frank?



Genau, das war früher das Schlachthaus der Fleischerei meiner Vorfahren. Mittlerweile mein "Hobbyraum" - Bootshalle (6m offene Regattajolle) mit Kran unter der Decke, Bikes, Surfkrams von früher, Bier-, Werkzeug- und Ersatzteillager - alles was MANN halt so braucht


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Oh mann ich glaube da wird bald wieder "geschlachtet"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2011)

Soooo, jetzt mal ganz ohne weiß. Anstatt der weißen Specialized sind die Eggbeater montiert und der Sattel wurde auch ausgetauscht. 
Da jetzt auch die eloxierten Dämpferbuchsen eingetroffen sind und der neue Umwerfer, kann es am Wochenende auf Jungfernfahrt gehen. 

Neu sind übrigens noch die gold eloxierten Ventilkappen (... jaja, ich mit meinem Goldfimmel), 2 schwarze Unterlegscheiben und 3 Schrauben. Bilder erspar ich euch!  





... fehlen tut nach wie vor ne schwarze Kurbel, und nen neuer Lenker. 

Der Heini links im Bild gehört nicht zum Bike, allerdings habe ich schon überlegt, aus dem Schwanz 2 Nabenputzer für meine Hopenaben zu basteln.


----------



## Niggels (5. Mai 2011)

Fährt in Blomberg rum


----------



## kris. (5. Mai 2011)

Nice!


----------



## gooni11 (6. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Soooo, jetzt mal ganz ohne weiß. Anstatt der weißen Specialized sind die Eggbeater montiert und der Sattel wurde auch ausgetauscht.
> Da jetzt auch die eloxierten Dämpferbuchsen eingetroffen sind und der neue Umwerfer, kann es am Wochenende auf Jungfernfahrt gehen.
> 
> Neu sind übrigens noch die gold eloxierten Ventilkappen (... jaja, ich mit meinem Goldfimmel), 2 schwarze Unterlegscheiben und 3 Schrauben. Bilder erspar ich euch!
> ...



Das Ding gefällt mie sehr..... Könnt ich ja fast neidisch werden.....


----------



## Domme02 (6. Mai 2011)

sehr sehr geil Waldwichtel! Viel besser als dein Fuji.
Nur diese Hörner sehen iwie komisch aus....


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Mai 2011)

@Waldwichtel

Hier noch ein paar kleine Tuningtips:

Face Schaltrollen mit Keramiklager (sind besser, leichter und schöner als die TISO)







Schraube/Bolzen fürs Schaltwerk







Die Lenkerhörner würde ich im Übrigen auch entfernen...

Aber, ich erwähnte es ja bereits,  Rad


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Mai 2011)

Aufgrund der zunehmenden Kritik an meinen wunderschönen Onza-Hörnchen aus den 90ern habe ich sie mal fürs Foto abgeschraubt. 






@ gooni

Ob ich Dir das glauben soll?!? Das ist doch im Gegensatz zu Deinem nen Schwerlasttransporter! 

@ Dominik

Danke, aber von den Barends kann ich mich nicht trennen. 

@ Sumsemann

Danke für die Tipps! Die Schaltröllchen hatte ich tatsächlich schon mal ins Auge gefasst, da das Gold eher dem Hope-Gold ähnelt als das der Tiso. Aber son schwarzes XTR-Schaltwerk kommt jetzt auch mit auf die Liste.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Mai 2011)

So is echt nice!


----------



## kris. (6. Mai 2011)

@waldwichtel  schick geworden!   Ne schwarze Kurbel wird noch richtig gut tun. 
Die Onzas sind zwar Kult, aber wirken an dem Rahmen etwas deplaziert. Da bau dir lieber nen 1990er Retro-Bike mit auf.


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Mai 2011)

Thanx! ... aber noch nen Bike aufbauen, nee das wird mir zu viel. Wenn ich bedenke das in das Fully bestimmt noch ca. 800 investiert werden, würde das den Rahmen sprengen. Dann spendiere ich dem Gaul lieber vielleicht mal nen paar schwarze Tune Hörnchen und lege die Onzas in die Vitrine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (7. Mai 2011)

Das Bild ist so klein... ich seh gar nix....


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Die Onzas sind zwar Kult, aber wirken an dem Rahmen etwas deplaziert. Da bau dir lieber nen 1990er Retro-Bike mit auf.



Hi,
auch nicht schlecht, um ein paar Hörnchen nen neues Bike aufbauen 

@ Waldwichtel,
aber recht hat er, ohne Barends siehts besser aus. 
Ist das an der Dämpferaufnahme richtig montiert? Weil es etwas komisch aussieht, dass Dämpfer und Streben nicht in einer Linie sind. 

Grüße,
slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Mai 2011)

Erstmal sorry wegen dem sch... Bild! Hatte es vom Iphone hochgeladen
und erst jetzt die schlechte Quali und die Größe gesehen. Aber irgendwie
lässt sich der Beitrag nicht mehr editieren. 
Daher nochmal in erträglicher Größe ...





@ slang

Die Hörner werden diese Woche noch durch schwarze Tune ersetzt. 
Dann wäre das Thema auch endlich vom Tisch! 

Das mit der Dämpferaufnahme ist korrekt. Die untere Aufnahme ist
für 100mm Federweg und die obere für 120mm.


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Dann sag ich mal, du brauchst 120mm, zumindest für die Optik


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2011)

Man kann Beiträge nur solange editieren, solang man nicht einen neuen Beitrag in genau dem Thread gepostet hat 

Mir gefätt es gut, nur das Gold ist nicht mein Fall aber dir muss es ja gefallen. Ohne Farbakzente wäre es aber auch unansehnlich!


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


>



Sorry, aber meins ist es überhaupt nicht. Schade um die Hope Teile, die hätten einen besseren Rahmen verdient! Wobei "goldig" auch nicht meine allererste Wahl wäre.

Aber wie schon geschrieben: dir muss es gefallen. 
Von daher: viel Spaß damit!


----------



## kris. (15. Mai 2011)

Sooo, bevor der Waldi wieder bettelt hier ein paar Bilder vom "fertigen" Scheemann. 

















Erstmal leider nur Handy-Bilder. Irgendwie finde ich grad die Kamera nicht...


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2011)

Schöner Aufbau!

Allerdings gefällt mir optisch die Vorbaukappe und die Bremshebel nicht. Da wäre eine Farbe á la schwarz / weiß schöner 

Hast du einen Kettenstrebenschutz drauf?


----------



## slang (15. Mai 2011)

Sau schönes Radel 
die "Sattelstreben" also vom Dämpfer zum Ausfallende sehen sehr filigran aus. 

Zeig mal bessere Fotos.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Mai 2011)

Echt chic, Kris! 

... die Geometrie ist bei Yeti eh super!!!


----------



## kris. (15. Mai 2011)

Danke, Danke! 

Mit der Vorbau-Kappe bin ich auch nicht 100%ig zufrieden, aber von FSA hab ich keinen mit schwarzer Kappe gefunden. Und ein FSA sollte es sein, da Lenker, Kurbel und Stütze auch FSA sind. Andererseits nimmt die Kappe das silber von Sattel und Schalthebel wieder auf...
Mal sehen, vielleicht lackiere ich sie noch. Kettenstrebenschutz ist unterwegs...
Am liebsten wär mir nen transparenter, damit man den Yeti im "Dreieck" beim Schaltwerk weiterhin sehen kann. 
Bei den Bremshebeln find ich eigentlich ganz schön das sie einen leichten Kontrast zum schwarz bilden.
Und schwarz/weiß ist mir aus den 2 letzten Jahren zu "abgegriffen".


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2011)

Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Wie wäre es mit transparentem Lenkerband? Also für die Strebe


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist derzeti vermutlich die einzig mögliche Variante. Sonst habe ich nur transparente Aufkleber gefunden, aber ich möchte die Strebe gerne rundherum schützen.

Die silberne Kappe ist in Natura übrigens nicht ganz so auffällig, auf dem Foto steht da direkt die Sonne drauf...

Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt wenn ich mir mit der Vorbau Länge sicher bin. Könnte passieren das statt des 100ers ein120er kommt.

Ob ich die Sticker von Felgen und Gabel noch abziehe?? *grübel*


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2011)

LRS ja
Gabel nein 

ich finde generell stören sie aber nichtl


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Mai 2011)

Meine beiden mal wieder 

Leider immernoch ohne Bash und Kefü aber sind angeblich endlich auf´m weg zu mir 









Und noch das neue "Rad" was mich die letzten 3 Wochen vom eigentlichen biken abhält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (17. Mai 2011)

Schöner Bogen 

Wie teuer ist sowas eigentlich? So über den Daumen reicht.


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

Das Cube ist echt


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Mai 2011)

Also ich sag mal so, man kann sich da auslassen wie man gerne möchte 
So, was da auf´m Tisch liegt sind komplett schon ca. nen Tausender aber dann hat man noch lange keine komplette Ausrüstung.

Aber es ist halt einfach so geil!


----------



## RolfK (17. Mai 2011)

Naja, 800-900 hätte ich jetzt getippt. Das das Laune macht glaub ich. Machste das nur Just for Fun oder auch irgendwie im Verein oder Mannschaft?


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Mai 2011)

Im Verein, vor 7 Jahren hats mich gepackt


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2011)

Beide Räder gefallen mir weiterhin richtig gut!


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

So, wie gewünscht gibt es heute ein besseres Bild vom Yeti:






Wer es noch größer braucht klickt hier.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

... und wie fährt sich der Yeti? 

Also ich vermisse mein HT gar nicht mehr,
seitdem ich nen Fully habe.


----------



## slang (18. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> So, wie gewünscht gibt es heute ein besseres Bild vom Yeti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geile Feile 
Aber vorne SV und hinten AV, das geht natürlich nicht 

slang


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Danke. 

Hatte noch nen SV rumliegen, und vergammeln soll der ja nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (19. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Hatte noch nen SV rumliegen, und vergammeln soll der ja nicht .



Ne ne ne,....mano..... schmeiß den AV weg.
wir brauchen endlich mal ne Ventil-Diskussion


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinem Ventil ganz zufrieden! 

Nö, ich denke ich werd wieder auf AV gehen. Die sind nicht so fummelig wie SV und auch nur 8 Gramm "schwerer".


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

ich habe hier noch einige neue schwalbe av 13 liegen. bei interesse ...


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Darf ich auch mein Ex-Bike Posten?

Hier sind ein paar Bilder:

Centurion Backfire Carbon

Am meisten war ich auf die Kurbel stolz:
Mad Line hat diese in matt schwarz eloxiert, das XTR eingrafiert und mit weisser Farbe ausgefüllt. Farblich passend dazu TA 116 Specialite Kettenblätter


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2011)

man muss bei light-bikes registriert/angemeldet sein um die bilder zu sehen.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

SHIT!!!! 

Dann versuch ich es mal anders:


----------



## Zearom (21. Mai 2011)

auch wenn du die Bilder direkt einbettest, man muss dennoch in dem Forum angemeldet sein 

Nix Anmeldung nix Bild


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Och... Das ist doch ********!!!


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Schei$$ Technik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

Aber schönes Rad... die Kurbel ist Top.. haste Recht gehabt!
mfg


----------



## pecto69 (21. Mai 2011)

Tacho.

Zum testen erst Mal nen billiges geholt ob ich Spass an der Sache habe.

Bike fÃ¼r 70â¬
Bremsen mussten eingestellt werden und Schaltung.
Neue Shimano ZÃ¼ge fÃ¼r die Bremsen,
nen gebrauchten Manitou RL DÃ¤mpfer von nem Arbeitskollegen
und ne absenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze (Kind Shock KSP-850) nachgerÃ¼stet.

In der Werkstatt wartet noch nen Ball Bearing 7 mit Nokon ZÃ¼gen.
Von nem Kollegen habe ich noch Shimano 2 Finger Hebel.

Vorstellung gibt es hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8335502&postcount=328










Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

... und noch ein Update nach montierter Durin (Dank an Gooni) und der KCNC-Kurbeln. Bei den Kurbeln wurden allerdings die schwarzen KCNC-Kettenblattschrauben durch goldene Extralite-Schrauben ersetzt.


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Geile Kurbel!


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Geile Kurbel!



Danke!  ... was macht die Reba? Schon montiert?


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Danke!  ... was macht die Reba? Schon montiert?



Nee, bisher noch nicht. Hab etwas länger geschlafen, dann waren wir biken und danach musste erstmal ein kleiner Service an der Reba von meiner besseren Hälfte gemacht werden.

Die SL kommt Montag dran denke ich, Morgen ist leider keine Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

@Lars


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> ... und danach musste erstmal ein kleiner Service an der Reba von meiner besseren Hälfte gemacht werden.




Upps!  ... hab ich sie schlampig geputzt???


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2011)

... von seiner besseren hälfte ...


----------



## Ins4n3 (21. Mai 2011)

Das Magura Decal an der Gabel brennt sich auch fast ein...stört das Gesamtbild ziemlich find ich.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Das Magura Decal an der Gabel brennt sich auch fast ein...stört das Gesamtbild ziemlich find ich.



Bin da auch noch am überlegen. Bei der Reba vorher hatte ich die Decals auch entfernt. Evtl. kommt auch nur das rote Decal und der Durin-Schriftzug ab. Das Weise Logo auf der anderen Seite passt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bin da auch noch am überlegen. Bei der Reba vorher hatte ich die Decals auch entfernt. Evtl. kommt auch nur das rote Decal und der Durin-Schriftzug ab. Das Weise Logo auf der anderen Seite passt eigentlich ganz gut.



Ich hatte damals auch ne Magura in einem HT und dort auch den roten Aufkleber entfernt.
Sieht besser aus und empfehle ich dir bei deinem Bike auch...


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Kannst ja das ganze Gold abmachen, dann fällt die rote Socke gar nicht mehr auf! 


Irgendwo hier im Forum hab ich mal komplett schwarzes Bike gesehen wo der rote Sticker das einzige Stück Farbe gewesen ist. War ein klasse Hingucker!


----------



## slang (21. Mai 2011)

Tagchen, und einen besonderen Gruß an Sumsemann und Goonie 

da durch Theodor von und zu das Wort Plagiat ja in aller Munde war, kommts mit etwas Verspätung auch hier in OWL an  

Das Bike links von The_shot und das Rechte, ja nu, von wem wohl





Und manchmal sind Plagiate, wie hier zu sehen auch schöner als die Originale.  
Duck und weg.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und manchmal sind Plagiate, wie hier zu sehen auch schöner als die Originale.
> Duck und weg.



Die Idee mit dem Plagiat ist klasse! 

... aber bzgl. des o.a. Zitats hole ich mir schon mal Cola und Popcorn! 
Da scheint noch ne Diskussionsrunde anzustehen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kannst ja das ganze Gold abmachen, dann fällt die rote Socke gar nicht mehr auf!



Nix da!!! ... der Goldanteil wird allerhöchstens etwas reduziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Plagiat ist klasse!
> 
> ... aber bzgl. des o.a. Zitats hole ich mir schon mal Cola und Popcorn!
> Da scheint noch ne Diskussionsrunde anzustehen.



Nö, keine Diskussion...

Slang scheint mit seinem Bike zufrieden zu sein und das ist auch gut so.

Mir liegt es fern sein Bike schlecht zu machen...


----------



## slang (21. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Mir liegt es fern sein Bike schlecht zu machen...


Ist ja auch nicht möglich , weil ist einfach Top 

aber warum so ernsthaft? Hab ich mit meinem Gemecker vor zwei Tagen so abgeschreckt?


----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht möglich , weil ist einfach Top
> 
> *aber warum so ernsthaft? Hab ich mit meinem Gemecker vor zwei Tagen so abgeschreckt*?


ja


----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann wir müssen da noch mal hin... unbedingt.
Ein neues Bild muß her....da is ja noch das alte Isaac Bike drauf... deshalb ich das Bild auch so schlecht....


----------



## slang (21. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ja



Okay, ich gelobe Besserung 
Ich sitz hier mit meinem Teilzeitgehalt, und hier posen nur Figuren, die scheinbar nicht wissen, wohin mit ihrer Kohle. Dazu noch zwei/drei Biere, da kann man mal doch etwas aggressiv werden, oder?


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Nö. 

Ich sitze auch nicht auf nem dicken Polster.
Aber wer Spaß dran hat sein Bike seinen Vorstellungen anzupassen und es sich auch leisten kann mal etwas mehr Kohle in sein Hobby zu investieren: WHY NOT!


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

@Stephan 

Alkohol ist keine Lösung


----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Stephan
> 
> Alkohol ist keine Lösung



Kann man so nicht sagen

jetzt geht es GANAU so los wie gestern... gestern war geil...

Außerdem... ICH bin Alleinverdiener . hab nur mittelmäßiges Einkommen und zahle sogar noch Unterhalt 350Eu Monatlich!! für eine Jugendsünde!
Also was ICH mir leisten kann .... können sich andere auch leisten wenn sie WOLLEN.
Aber genug davon jetzt
Ab in Stammtisch


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Ab in den Stammtisch mit euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkenritter (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo an die MTB-Fahrer aus OWL,

will heut zum zweiten mal Versuchen mein Bike hier zu posten. Vielleicht klappst ja. 
Ich selber bin meist von Werther aus im Teuto unterwegs. Gut der letzte Ausflug ging zu Fuss zurück ins Heimquartier, war irgendwie die Luft raus. 






Gruß vom Funkenritter


----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)

Schönes Rad,
aber bist du damit wirklich schon gefahren?
Bzw, wie bekommt ihr eure Bikes immer so sauber?

muß nen MTB nicht eher so aussehen:


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2011)

Das ist die LP-Fahrer-Einstellung 
Sieht bei mir auch nicht anders aus - auch wenn ich oft dafür Sprüche kassiere


----------



## funkenritter (23. Mai 2011)

Moin moin

Wie?????? man soll mit dem Bike fahren? Ich find das gehört nur zur Ansicht an die Wand. 

Spaß mal neben sich gestellt. Habe just neue Gummis aufgezogen und wirklich nur ganz kurz übergefedelt. Darum sieht das wie ungefahren aus. Zumal das Wetter es im Moment einem schwer macht noch schlammige Trails zu finden (....ja Landwirt ich weiß, ihr braucht dringend Regen...)

Gruß vom Funkenritter


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Mai 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> ...und so erstand ich erst mal ein billiges Fully zum testen ob mir das ganze auf Dauer überhaubt Spass macht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk, 

um richtig beurteilen zu können wie schön das Biken, vor allem mit einem Fully ist, solltest Du mal bei einem der großen Händler in OWL nach nem Testbike fragen. Abgesehen von den Indoor-Parcours, die natürlich wenig aussagekräftig sind, kannst Du bei einigen auch draußen ein paar Runden drehen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Radwelt in Bielefeld sogar Focus-Testbikes im Laden.
Glaub mir, das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu Deinem Bomber da oben. Abgesehen vom gewaltigen Gewichtsunterschied wirst Du in allen Bereichen riesige Unterschiede merken (Federung/Dämpfung, Schaltkomfort, Bremsen, ...). Die Baumarkt-Fullys (entschuldige den Ausdruck) eignen sich eigentlich nur zum Brötchen holen. Es sei denn der Weg zum Bäcker ist nur über einen Trail zu erreichen. 

Gute brauchbare Fullys kosten kein Vermögen mehr! 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2011)

Jepp, zum testen ob es generell interessant ist mit dem biken gehtder Hobel grad so.
Aber ich prophezeie Dir(k) das es nicht lange bei dem Bomber bleiben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (23. Mai 2011)

Lars hat recht,
viel mehr als Feldwege und Forstautobahnen würde ich mit dem Baumarkthobel nicht fahren, grenzwertige Komponenten (mech. Disc) und kreative Fliegendverdrahtung der Züge, lassen nicht gerade auf großes Knowhow bei der Konstruktion schließen. 
Das Übergewicht und miese Federperformance werden dir schnell den Spaß verderben - lieber mal ein vernünftiges Testbike bei einem Fachhändler probe fahren.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

und dann im Stammtisch berichten


----------



## nippelspanner (25. Mai 2011)

Habe das Bike vom Familienvorstand für´s bald anstehende "Ladies only Trail Camp" in Willingen gepimpt:






Basis: 
2004er Custom-Jeckyll in "raw"

Updates: 
KS Vario-Stütze
Kurbel geändert auf 22/36/Bash
SLX 2-fach Umwerfer statt Deore
XT-Shifter mit Two-Way-Release statt alter Deore Shifter
Kleinkram wie Kette, Griffe, Barplugs

Was noch fehlt: Evtl. fettere Schlappen, neue Kassette


----------



## pecto69 (25. Mai 2011)

Nabendz.

Hmmm, nun ja, einige Runden im Teuto habe ich nun schon gedreht.

http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do;jsessionid=3201ED3F8DCCCF65C8994E468C34FDDB?username=sternenlaeufer

Schopketal hoch zum Mühlenstumpf, Tönsberg Rundwanderweg, Tönni runter, 
vom  Segelflugplatz quer durch zu den Dalbker Teichen.
Einige Berge rauf und einige Berge runter.
Nette Sprünge dabei, einige steinige und wurzelige Abschnitte.

Ich muss sagen das der Bomber Spass macht und sogar einige Bunny Hops
über ein paar Stämme geht.
Sicher sicher wäre ein "Markengerät" vllt weit aus einfacher zu handeln
aber da mein komplett ungefedertes absolut nicht anstinken kann,
habe ich ja nun schon einen Quantensprung gemacht.
Wenn ich daran denke vor 15 Jahren solch Wege ohne Federung zu fahren 

Ein gutes gebrauchtes wird auch 500-600 kosten! Sitzt nicht drin!
Ich habe leider schon zu Viele teure Hobbys.
Das Marathon Laufen europaweit, Fotografie, Heimkino und viiieeel Camping Urlaub.
Ach so, Familie habe ich ja auch noch....
Nen weiteres teures Hobby kriege ich nicht durch.
Wenn nen Schnapper kommt OK aber so, no go.

Die mech Scheibenbremsen packen gut und wenn die Beläge durch sind kommt die BB7 dran.
Der Manitou Dämpfer war schon mal ne gute Investition.
Die Schaltung löppt super nach dem Einstellen.

Also erssma keep on biking und dann käufen....
Dirk

BTW: 2 Kollegen haben fette Bikes für 2-3 große Scheine,
laportechnisch vermessene und angepasste Sattel etc pp und fahren Wanderautobahnen 
Anderer Kollege jetzt nen Bulls für nen Tausi, muss aber zur Sauerkrauttonne schieben


----------



## gooni11 (25. Mai 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nabendz.
> 
> Hmmm, nun ja, einige Runden im Teuto habe ich nun schon gedreht.
> 
> ...



DAS könnten meine Freunde sein....


----------



## pecto69 (25. Mai 2011)

Hoi...



> DAS könnten meine Freunde sein....


Neeee, außer die sind auch Triathleten...  Hmmm Oerlinghausen?
Glaube eher weniger....

Sach ma, der in ganz in Schwarz auf den Fotos, mit den Oberschenkeln als Arme, 
hat der mal Besenrad beim Hermann gespielt?

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (25. Mai 2011)

Besenrad
Du meinst bestimmt Sumsemann..
Ich weiß nicht! Frag ihn.....
mfg


----------



## wosch (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
hier meins, mit neuem Pulver und "neuer" Gabel. Fahre damit im Teuto entweder nach Westen oder Osten. 
Auf dem Hermannsweg nur Uphill, runter gehts dann auf kleine Trails.

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## unchained (29. Mai 2011)

Hier meine Kisten:

Hardtail... damit war ich heute im Teuto unterwegs... von Ascheloh bis nach Olderdissen.  Was ne Hetze 





Und mein Enduro


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2011)

das hardtail ist schick!

aufkleber von den felgen und dann siehts m.m.n. noch besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (29. Mai 2011)

Also ICH halte das HT aus orthopädischer Sicht ja für bedenklich...!


----------



## nippelspanner (29. Mai 2011)

DAS ist mal ´n Mopped! 







Das AK-47 unter den Bikes.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Mai 2011)

He Björn, ich bin ja noch Noob im DH Bereich. 
Das Foto Kann ich ohne Lesebrille auch nicht so gut erkennen 
Was ist das den für eins?
Ich dachte erst ein Banshee, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2011)

Nicolai!


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Mai 2011)

Und die Gabel?


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2011)

Bergmann Up-Side-Down.


----------



## unchained (30. Mai 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Also ICH halte das HT aus orthopädischer Sicht ja für bedenklich...!



Oh wie kommt das denn?


----------



## wosch (30. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bergmann Up-Side-Down.



Genau:
Es ist ein Nicolai Bass von 2000 mit einer Bergman "The Beast" USD Gabel auf 175mm FW eingestellt. Elastomergefedert und luftgedämpft. Steif, leicht und für den Teuto mit seinen versteckten Spielplätzen absolut ausreichend.
Gruß an alle schlechtwetterverwöhnten Teutorider in BI,DT und GT.

P.S. @unchained: beeindruckendes Fully. Bist du mit den Reifen zufrieden? Ich suche verzweifelt nach Reifen, die auch im bielefelder Dauerregen noch etwas Grip haben.


----------



## pecto69 (30. Mai 2011)

Nabendz....

Nach den ersten Prophezeiungen hier dachte ich hör' auf die Propheten.
So habe ich mir nen Bike von Prophete gekäuft  

Ja nee iss klar ....

Nen Arbeitskollege hat mal nen Cube Rahmen vom nem anderen Arbeitskollegen gekauft und der kannte Einen der Einen suchte...
...jepp ich 
So habe ich Heute nen gebrauchten Cube Rahmen erstanden mit nem DTswiss Dämpfer.






Vllt wird der noch umgelackt und eine Marzocchi MX Comp noch dran.
Den Rest schauen wir.....

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (30. Mai 2011)

Na also, es geht doch!


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2011)

Sieht gut aus! 
Glückwusnch zum Kauf!


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Mai 2011)

Aber ist leider nen CUBE. Sorry, ich mag die Dinger net. 
Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## slang (30. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Aber ist leider nen CUBE. Sorry, ich mag die Dinger net.
> Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung.



Bist du der besagte Arbeitskollege? 

Pecto,
ist der eloxiert ?
Weil dann würd ich mir das mit dem Umlacken zweimal überlegen.

Was für ein Modell ist denn das überhaupt? Muß ja schon etwas älter sein, weil Cantisockel sind doch seit nen paar Jahren nicht mehr bei Cube an den Rahmen.


----------



## nippelspanner (31. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Was für ein Modell ist denn das überhaupt? Muß ja schon etwas älter sein, weil Cantisockel sind doch seit nen paar Jahren nicht mehr bei Cube an den Rahmen.



Ich datiere den Fund auf frühes 21. Jahrhundert. 
In dieser Epoche hatte das Volk der Cubesianer noch keinerlei eigene Entwicklung, sondern hat nur TW-Massenrahmen umgelabelt. 

PS: "TW-Massenrahmen" => Von daher also nicht die schlechteste Wahl.


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

Definitiv Pre-Warp-Periode!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (31. Mai 2011)

Hi.

Iss irgend was mit "Air" im Namen des Cube.
2850gr, wurde schon mal umlackiert in nen dunkles Anthrazit von Audi.

Der dem der Cube mal gehörte iss son Wahnsinns Biker aus Harsewinkel.
Ballert immer Nachts am Funkturm rum 
Hat schon einige 24std Rennen gemacht und fährt immer mit viiieeel
selbstgebauten Licht durch die Gegen 

Dirk


----------



## criscross (31. Mai 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Iss irgend was mit "Air" im Namen des Cube.
> 2850gr, wurde schon mal umlackiert in nen dunkles Anthrazit von Audi.
> ...


 
das kann ja wohl nur Mishima sein


----------



## pecto69 (31. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, DAS ging schnell


----------



## pecto69 (1. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit.

Iss wohl nen Airmatic aus ~2006
Gab es wohl nur 24 Stück von.....

Dirk


----------



## slang (2. Juni 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Gab es wohl nur 24 Stück von.....



Hm,
war das dann ein Prototyp oder eher ne Sackgasse?


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2011)

oder nen Restposten an Rahmen


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich doch auch mal wieder nen Bild beitragen.
Dank Waldwichtel mit neuer Reba SL.


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch auch mal wieder nen Bild beitragen.
> Dank Waldwichtel mit neuer Reba SL.



Gern geschehen!  ... und wie fährt sie sich im Gegensatz zur Manitou?


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2011)

Ruhiger und angenehmer. 
Hattest Du zufällig den Rebound-Knopf schonmal abgebaut?
Geht das ohne die halbe Gabel zu demontieren?


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ruhiger und angenehmer.
> Hattest Du zufällig den Rebound-Knopf schonmal abgebaut?
> Geht das ohne die halbe Gabel zu demontieren?



Ne, hatte ich noch nicht. Die Gabel war bis auf den gekürzten Schaft noch recht jungfräulich was die Einstellungen angeht. Seit der Händler sie letzten Sommer meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst hatte, wurde nichts mehr verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (3. Juni 2011)

Hi Kris

Ja ist ganz einfach den Rebound-Knopf ab zuschrauben.
Musst nur die kleine Madenschraube an diesem blauen Teil lösen und den Seilzug dann raus ziehen.
Das wars eigentlich schon


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2011)

Öhm, ich meinte eigentlich die Rebound-Tempo-Verstellung unten an der Gabel. Mich stört das Rot, daher will ich das Ding entfärben.


----------



## 230691 (3. Juni 2011)

AHH ja "Rebound" klar 

  es ist noch zu früh.
Habs mit dem Lockout verwechselt^^

Aber auch da kann ich dir mehr oder weniger helfen.
Einige hier im Forum schwören auf Rohrfrei. 
Muss aber dieses Granulat sein - das neumodige Gel zeug funktioniert nicht.
In welchem Verhältnis das muss kann ich dir jetzt spontan nicht sagen.
Ich schaue mal nachher, wenn ich vom einkaufen wieder da bin.


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2011)

Das Verfahren ist mit bekannt. Angeblich soll es aber auch mit unverdünntem Gel funktionieren. Ist auch nicht so dramatisch, ich dachte nur er weiss wie das Ding runter geht, dann hätte ich nicht suchen müssen. Habs mir bisher aber auch noch nicht in RUhe angeschaut.


----------



## criscross (3. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ruhiger und angenehmer.
> Hattest Du zufällig den Rebound-Knopf schonmal abgebaut?
> Geht das ohne die halbe Gabel zu demontieren?


 
einfach nach unten abziehen, der Knopf wird nur durch einen O-Ring gehalten.
auf der anderen Seite des Knopfes sitzt dann noch kleiner Imbuß den man zum einstellen für das Floodgate benutzen kann.


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2011)

Danke! 
Dann kann ich mir ja sogar das entfärben sparen...


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

So UPDATE 

Seit den letzten "komplett" Bildern hier hat sich ja wieder einiges getan...























LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das Crossmax da wesentlich besser dran aussehen würden als diese ollen Plastikräder....


duck und weg


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2011)

die crossmax sind für das bike aber eindeutig zu schmal.

soll er mit 2.1er reifen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (4. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> die crossmax sind für das bike aber eindeutig zu schmal.
> 
> soll er mit 2.1er reifen fahren?



nee mit 2,25 er ... die hat er jetzt drauf und die passen DEVINITIF auch auf die Crossmaxe auch wenn nur bis 2,1 empfohlen. Ist aber Schwachsin ich bin sie selbst fast ein Jahr mit Rocket Ron 2,25 gefahren ohne Probleme...


----------



## Peter88 (6. Juni 2011)

Die ersten 300 km haben wir zusammen schon absolviert 









rahmen poison alu 1700g
sattel tune 68g
Reifen race king 2,2 658g/659g
Kurbel alte gruppenlose shimano ( alu kettenblätter )
schaltwerk slx
kassette slx
kette slx
Umwerfer 970 xtr
Schalthebel 95x xtr
Bremsen xtr / julie mix
Pedale xtr


naben tune mig / mag
felgen frm
speichen und nippel von sapim
1438g

laut personenwage  9,3kg

Demnächst kommt noch:

hr bremse xtr
sattelstüze tohmson
leichtere sattelklemme

Gruß
Peter


----------



## slang (6. Juni 2011)

Schön gemischte "Resteverwertung" , klasse


----------



## Peter88 (6. Juni 2011)

ja das rad ist grade im wandel.
die einfachen teile brauche ich eigentlich am alltagsrad. konnte es aber halt nicht abwarten das neue aufzubauen..


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2011)

schönes Stück Peter, gratulatiere!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2011)

selbst der negative vorbau und der riser gefallen mir in der kombi gut.
an meinem sieht das sehr bescheiden aus, aber die funktion passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (11. Juni 2011)

@Sumse: Das Stumpy ist immer noch ein schickes All-Mountain. Hast Du Ärger mit dem Braindämpfer?

Cheers,
D


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Juni 2011)

Danimal schrieb:


> @Sumse: Das Stumpy ist immer noch ein schickes All-Mountain. Hast Du Ärger mit dem Braindämpfer?
> 
> Cheers,
> D



Ne, bisher null Probleme


----------



## wolfi (11. Juni 2011)

so,
denn mal den aluhaufen von wolfi ;-)
aufgebaut habe ich das rad im frühjahr 2003. seit dem fahre ich das bike nahezu unverändert. einige teile sind sogar noch älter, habe ich aus meinem intense m1 (dem vorgänger der sau) übernommen.
hersteller: alutech
modell: wildsau hardride (2003... eine der ersten mit dem gefalteten oberrohr)
gabel: marzocci super t pro 170mm, ebenfalls aus 2003
vorbau/lenker: point
steuersatz: cane creek 1.5
schaltung kplt. : xtr
kurbel: truvativ holzfeller
pedale: shimano dh-x klickies
laufräder: magura gustav-m/dh (sind die hügi-naben mit dem geilen lauten freilauf mit marvic dh-felgen und extra dicken speichen) - die sind aus 2001
bremsen: hayes (200/200mm) ebenfalls aus 2001
dämpfer: dnm mit zug und druckstufe und ohne diesen anderen ganzen muschi-schnickschnack! der ist günstig und gut und hält ewig!
sattel: titec berserker dh - den habe ich sogar schon seit 1999!
stütze: ritchey
reifen: maxxis minion dh

gesamtgewicht: gut 19 kg... ok, ist nicht leicht, aber das dingen hält seit 8!!! jahren quasi unverändert!
ist eben ein richtig schöner hardcore-freerider mit dem man aber noch relativ gut die berge hochkommt (zumindest wenn ich kondition hätte )
aber im bikepark oder im teuto macht das rad mächtig spaß und es hält!
bombproof eben


















so, ich hoffe mein "alteisen" gefällt euch so gut wie mir.
wenn ja, würde ich mich über einen kommentar freuen.
wenn nicht...., egal! ich habe jedenfalls spaß 

und hier noch ein tuning-aufkleber der total schnell macht 






viele grüsse
wolfi


----------



## slang (11. Juni 2011)

Schönes Bike
zumindest optisch gefällts mir, zur Technik kann ich nicht viel sagen.

Aber am meisten gefreut hab ich mich über den Ausdruck "muschi-schnickschnack" 

Großartig


----------



## poekelz (13. Juni 2011)

wolfi schrieb:


> so,
> 
> aber im bikepark oder im teuto macht das rad mächtig spaß und es hält!
> bombproof eben



Ohne KeFü im Park ist aber auch kein Spaß oder??


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2011)

geht bei mir schon, nerven tuts aber schon - da hast du Recht


----------



## poekelz (13. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte eine KeFü jedenfalls nicht mehr missen.


----------



## wolfi (13. Juni 2011)

moin,
kefü? ich denke mal ihr meint kettenführung?
ich bin alt, ich kenne mich mit den ganzen sms-abkürzungen nicht so gut aus.
also ich benötige keine, bergab liegt die kette vorne rechts, und da bleibt sie auch....meistens.
ich fahre sie einen tacken kürzer als normal üblich, dadurch reicht die spannung des schaltwerks durchaus um den antriebsstrang dort zu halten wo er hingehört.
die *kefü* (ui, ich kanns!) habe ich seinerzeit hassen gelernt, als ich beim dh-rennen in rittershausen (kurz vor der jahrtausendwende) an meinem intense mit mrp-kefü 2 mal äusserst hartnäckige kettenklemmer im finallauf hatte... beim zweiten ist mir die kette stumpf durchgerissen.
danach nur noch "ohne".
gruß
wolfi


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2011)

Einstellung kann ich verstehen, allerdings hat sich da viel getan am Markt! 
Werde demnächst zugreifen denke ich.


----------



## wolfi (13. Juni 2011)

ok,
ich muss gestehen ich habe den markt seit gut 4-5 jahren nicht mehr beobachtet. wenn es etwas gutes gibt, was auch min. 2 kettenblätter verträgt, könnte ich ebenfalls mal wieder eine kettenführung installieren.
muss nur schauen wie das mit dem befestigen ausschaut bei meiner sau.
die hat den ersten schraubstandart gehabt den es damals gab, irgenwas wie isgn oder so... ist das noch aktuell? ich kannte seinerzeit nur die, welche unter die tretlager-befestigung geklemmt wurde und von unten an das tretlager-aussengehäuse brutal gekontert wurde.
muss ich dann mit dem bike wohl doch mal zu einem händler und kefü-anprobe machen.
wer bietet sich da im bielefelder raum denn so an?
danke schonmal für tips!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2011)

mittlerweile gibts dreifach kefüs 
 iscg heißt glaube ich, habe da aber auch nicht den durchblick. aktuell ist wohl iscg 5.

radstand-bielefeld.de
sattelfest
blöte 




weiteres dann im stammtisch ...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2011)

ISCG 
http://fahrrad.wikia.com/wiki/ISCG

hat nur was mit der befestigung am rahmen zu tun. nicht damit, was es für eine kefü ist.


----------



## slang (13. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich hätte wohl eine anzubieten, Shaman-Racing Enduro mit Carbonplatte. Für 2-fach bis 42 Zähne. ISCG-05 also der aktuelle Standard, würd hervorragend an ein Spicy passen  
Bei Interesse würd ich wohl ne Kamera dazu packen( Insider für Jens  )
Halber Neupreis plus Porto, ca. 30.
Ich brauch dat nicht, alter Mann fährt nicht so wild 
Mir reicht mein Bionicon-Nachbau.
Bin jetzt aber für 2 Wochen in Urlaub.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## criscross (13. Juni 2011)

na dann mal schönen Urlaub + trockenes Radl Wetter


----------



## slang (13. Juni 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> na dann mal schönen Urlaub + trockenes Radl Wetter


Danke,
wenn ich zurück bin, würd ich dich gern kontaktieren, diese Tubelless-Geschichte schwirrt mir im Kopp rum. Und außerdem einfach wieder ne schöne Tour fahren.


----------



## half-devil333 (5. Juli 2011)

neu sind:

- rahmen
- endlich ein bisschen schlamm
- funktionierende bremsen mit sehr hässlichen bremsscheiben


----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2011)

Top!
Endlich mal wieder ne Farbe die nicht jeder hat.


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juli 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich an! Top!!! 

... wobei, Gold hat auch nicht jeder!!!


----------



## JP23 (5. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich mich eben Vorgestellt habe möchte ich euch auch mein für dieses Forum etwas ungewöhnliches Bike vorstellen 
Es ist ein Crosser aus dem Jahre 2010. verändert habe ich folgende Komponenten.







Raceface Vorbau und Sattelstütze.
Ergon GX3 Lenkergriffe
Selle Italia Prolink Light Gel Flow
Deore XT Kurbel 770 statt 771
Deore XT Klickpedale
Continental Cyclocross Race

Ich habe es also stets versucht mehr in Richtung Offroad und Schnelligkeit/Leichtigkeit hin umzubauen. 

Anschaffung eines AM ist auch schon Wunschdenken nur fehlt noch die Materie zur Umsetzung 
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (6. Juli 2011)

Meine Räder


----------



## Zearom (6. Juli 2011)

Das Spicy ist defintiv das schärfste deiner Räder


----------



## MightyMike (6. Juli 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Das Spicy ist defintiv das schärfste deiner Räder



ist nicht schwer zu erraten warum  danke


----------



## RolfK (9. Juli 2011)

Meins auch mal wieder mit ein paar Update's:

- Sattel Spank Subrosa
- Pedale Answer Rove FR
- Reifen Muddy Mary FR falt Trailstar (hinten kommt noch ein BigBetty FR falt Pacestar drauf)
- Rahmen und Gabel komplett von Beschriftung befreit (kommt eventuell in weiss wieder drauf)
- nächste Woche gehen die Kurbelarme zum Eloxierer und werden mattschwarz


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2011)

gefällt mir jetzt sehr gut Rolf! 
Schade das die blauen Teile nicht denselben Farbton haben


----------



## RolfK (9. Juli 2011)

Ja mit dem Blau ist irgendwie Käse, aber ohne die Beschriftung und die gelbe Schrift der Maxxis Ardent's find ich es nicht mehr so schlimm. Wenn es mich im Winter überkommt, werden die Felgen noch getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, gute Arbeit!


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. Juli 2011)

Hier mein Stereo in aktueller Ausbaustufe


----------



## MightyMike (16. Juli 2011)

@Sgt.Green

Sehr schön


----------



## Rischer (16. Juli 2011)

hat ja ordentlich gedauert mir der KEFÜ^^


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

sezhr schönes Rad Janik!


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Juli 2011)

Dazu lasse ich mich hier besser nicht aus!



Rischer schrieb:


> hat ja ordentlich gedauert mir der KEFÜ^^


----------



## Hartkore-Domme (19. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meins, im momentanzustand


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

schickes HT!
Ist das ne 888 oder eine von dem Alutechhersteller?
Oder liege ich ganz falsch?


----------



## Hartkore-Domme (20. Juli 2011)

Danke.
Es ist ne Drop off Triple  wird aber ende der saison gegen ne Singlecrown a'la 36 oder Totem getauscht (wobei mir bei der Totem die einbauhöhe zu denken gibt..)


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

36er reicht auch! ich finde die totem brauchts nur bei großen drops etc. würde ich dem ht nicht antun wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartkore-Domme (20. Juli 2011)

Worüber ich auch schon nachdachte wär ne BOS Idylle SC, oder eben die N'dee. Nur bisher hab ich da nicht wirklich was bezüglich der Einbauhöhe gefunden. BOS reizt mich irgendwie. Aber im zweifelsfall wirds die 36


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn dir BOS zusagt nimm die - kommste glaube ich auch günstiger bei weg!
EBH dürfte nicht groß unterschiedlich sein. Suchfu im Forum shcon benutzt?


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

Ohne das wir es jetzt lange Offtopic werden lassen:

BOS Deville = 545mm Einbauhöhe laut Forum

Mehr dann in der Werkstatt oder dem Stammtisch


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Juli 2011)

Da isses : 








[/URL][/IMG]

... und ja... die Pedalen sind bereits gewechselt. Aber Trek verkauft 3kâ¬ bikes mit ohne Pedalen ... 

chucki_bo,
der sein Stumpjumper verkaufen will ... Interesse?


----------



## poekelz (25. Juli 2011)

Fettes Teil!
Aber an dem Spacerturm unterm Vorbau müssen wir wohl noch arbeiten


----------



## RolfK (25. Juli 2011)

Schick 

Und hast du schon Teile getauscht oder isses noch original?
Was mich interessieren würde wäre wie das Ansprechverhalten der Talas ist. Habe bei meiner Float schon überlegt, auf Talas umzubauen wegen der Absenkung, aber man hört nix gutes darüber. Die Talas soll ein relativ hohes Losbrechmoment haben und nicht sehr fluffig federn.


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Juli 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Fettes Teil!
> Aber an dem Spacerturm unterm Vorbau müssen wir wohl noch arbeiten



Das ist kein Spacerturm. Das ist ein optisches Betthupferl 

und @Rolf:

Werde mal Laut geben, wenn ich alles soweit auf mein Lebendgewicht getrimmt habe. Das wird aber noch etwas Feintunigzeit brauchen ...

N8

Ich muss in die Heia!


----------



## criscross (25. Juli 2011)

schönes Bike,

aber an einem 3000  Bike ne Deore Kurbel ......

typisch Ammis


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Juli 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> schÃ¶nes Bike,
> 
> aber an einem 3000 â¬ Bike ne Deore Kurbel ......
> 
> typisch Ammis



Das macht nix. Das Gesamtpaket ist schon ziemlich geil. Allerdings hÃ¤tte ich auch bereits die ein oder andere Idee ... ;-)

Jetzt aber ... N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. Juli 2011)

Schick isses schon ein wenig! 

Aber wofür brauchst du denn bitte ne Absenkung?


 @ Rolf: erpsar dir den Ärger!


----------



## RolfK (26. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Rolf: erpsar dir den Ärger!




Tja, ich glaub 2,50.- für einen Spanngurt für den Notfall, das es mal zu steil berghoch wird, sind wohl besser angelegt. Haben mir schon mehere gesagt


----------



## slang (26. Juli 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Aber Trek verkauft 3k bikes mit ohne Pedalen ...



Aber das machen sie doch irgenwie alle. Und ist ja auch sinnig, einer will Flats, der nächste Klicks usw.

Manchmal sieht man doch Leute mit ebenso teuren Rennrädern, und die haben dann da Union Gummiblockpedale dran


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Schick isses schon ein wenig!
> 
> Aber wofür brauchst du denn bitte ne Absenkung?



 Hä? - 

Mal abgesehen, dass die Gabel eben am Rad verbaut ist, macht
sie auch Sinn für meinen Einsatzbereich. Das MTB stuft sich generell im Bereich
AM plus mit Tendenz Richtung EN ein. Aber ich will damit ja auch nicht nur in den
Park, sondern es muss sich auch für Touren eignen. Und das bedeutet auch UPHILL.

Mit meiner Revelation 426, die ich vor Jahren gefahren bin, hab ich mit der Absenkung nur positive Erfahrungen (von der Funktion her) gemacht. 
UTurn ist zwar völliger Mist, weil die Kurbelei am Stellrad nervt, aber die bergauf Eigenschaften verbessern sich merklich. 

Und von Ärger mit der TALAS ist wenigstens mir nix bekannt. Wird sich zeigen.

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Talas ist meiner Erfahrung nach ab und zu am Zicken.
Ich habe bisher keine Absenkung gebraucht, daher frag ich  Nur an der letzten Schotterrampe zum Turm hoch steigt mir das VR ein wenig, wenn ich hinten mit viel SAG fahre und mich hinten aufm Sattel platziere.

Aber wenns verbaut ist, ists ja ohnehin egal! 
Möchte dich da auch nicht reinreden!


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Juli 2011)

Kommt wohl auf die Geo vom Rad an. 

Ich hatte am Canyon und habe jetzt am Enduro auch eine Absenkung. 
Witziger Weise habe ich sie am Canyon Nerve ES ständig genutzt. 
Die Geo vom Spezi ist dagegen so proper das ich noch nicht einmal gebraucht habe. 
Und mit dem Spezi habe ich bis jetzt die härteren Touren gemacht. 

Mal schauen wie sich dein Trek schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopefu (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Hartkore-Domme die Idylle SC hat eine Einbauhöhe von 565mm.


----------



## poekelz (29. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Talas ist meiner Erfahrung nach ab und zu am Zicken.



In chucki´s Trek ist ne 150er Talas 32 drinnen, ich glaub ihr meint die 160mm 36er oder die FETTE 180er?!

Ich fahr die 150mm 32er RLC seit nem guten halbem Jahr und gezickt hat sie bisher noch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, wenn die Druckstufe offen ist, ist sie genau so ultrasensibel wie meine alte Magura Laurin 130, aber um Längen steifer.


----------



## DJ-FoFo (3. August 2011)

Sodele, habs nach einiger Zeit nun doch mal geschafft nen Foto vom Bike zu schießen. Das ganze im Kellerstübchen - dem Schlafplatz der Schwarzen Spinne .
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn...


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. August 2011)

Sehr nice! 

... jetzt noch den Spacerturm weg und evtl. nen negativen Vorbauwinkel,
dann machts noch mehr her.


----------



## slang (4. August 2011)

Ist das so richtig, der Sattel steht relativ niedrig?

Und bitte, bitte die Speichenschutzscheibe hinterm Kranz entfernen


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. August 2011)

Ich glaube Sumsemann hat nen Referenz-Foto von einem Centurion!


----------



## Sumsemann (4. August 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich glaube Sumsemann hat nen Referenz-Foto von einem Centurion!











Ich habe es geliebt 

...und schon ein paar mal bereut, dass ich es verkauft habe 
Wär das Ideale Zweitbike für Touren mit Angelo


----------



## slang (4. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich habe es geliebt
> 
> ...und schon ein paar mal bereut, dass ich es verkauft habe
> Wär das Ideale Zweitbike für Touren mit Angelo



Haste wenigstens die Kurbel behalten? die ist echt top


----------



## tangoba62 (4. August 2011)

Kauf Dir doch noch eins ...


----------



## Sumsemann (4. August 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Kauf Dir doch noch eins ...



Hab schon ein paar mal im Netz geschaut. Wenn, dann wird es aber wahrscheinlich nen gebrauchtes S-Works Hardtail werden...

Aber erstmal nicht... 
Hab mir doch für mein Heimkino grad erst nen neuen Verstärker geholt, ein neuer Beamer folgt in Kürze und wir wollen noch die Terrasse (WPC Dielen) neu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ-FoFo (4. August 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Kommentare! Als blutiger Anfänger kann ich dann ja beruhigt sein was vernünftiges gekauft zu haben 

Das Foto verzehrt etwas die Lenker-, bzw. Sattelhöhe. Dennoch ist der Lenker zu hoch (gewesen). Kurzerhand hab ich mich eben um den Spacerturm gekümmert sowie die Sitzposition neu justiert. Naja, mit 1,72m bin ich auch nicht das größte Pferd im Stall. Sattelhöhe hatte ich Anfangs auch zu hoch eingestellt (Ist ja auch ne Gradwanderung da ich Probleme mit dem Knie bekam)

Die vordere Bremsleitung ist mir auch schon ein Dorn im Auge und wird demnächst noch geändert sowie auch die Speichenschutzscheibe noch entfernt wird. Kettenstrebenschutz ist aber parat nur nicht am Bike 

Mit dem Bike bin ich bisher Top zufrieden und hoffe das bleibt auch so! 
@Sumsemann - schickes (Ex- )Bike


----------



## slang (5. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hab schon ein paar mal im Netz geschaut. Wenn, dann wird es aber wahrscheinlich nen gebrauchtes S-Works Hardtail werden...
> 
> Aber erstmal nicht...
> Hab mir doch für mein Heimkino grad erst nen neuen Verstärker geholt, ein neuer Beamer folgt in Kürze und wir wollen noch die Terrasse (WPC Dielen) neu machen.



Hattest du nicht überlegt, dir fürs Wintertraining nen Cyclocrosser zu käufen?


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. August 2011)

Da würd ich ja eher wieder nen HT zum Fully nehmen


----------



## slang (5. August 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Da würd ich ja eher wieder nen HT zum Fully nehmen



würdest du tun, sehen andere aber vielleicht nicht so wie du.


----------



## Sumsemann (5. August 2011)

ich weiss noch nicht was ich machen werde...

in Überlegung ist ein Cyclocrosser oder ein 29er HT


----------



## Peter88 (6. August 2011)

sry diese letzte seite übersehen


----------



## KlitzeKleine (13. August 2011)

unsere beiden


----------



## chucki_bo (13. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Talas ist meiner Erfahrung nach ab und zu am Zicken.
> Ich habe bisher keine Absenkung gebraucht, daher frag ich  Nur an der letzten Schotterrampe zum Turm hoch steigt mir das VR ein wenig, wenn ich hinten mit viel SAG fahre und mich hinten aufm Sattel platziere.



So, die ersten 100 Testkilometer mit Remedy und TALAS sind im
Kasten. 65 davon in den Alpen. Und gerade da war ich über die (gut
funktionierende) Gabel froh. Hier im Alltagseinsatz funzt das auch alles
erstaunlich gut. Obwohl ich noch nicht komplett feingetuned habe. 

Later

chucki_bo


----------



## Mountain77 (13. August 2011)

Bin jetzt fast zufrieden, endlich ist die Hope Tech 4 verbaut und die Züge halbwegs ordentlich verlegt. Anfang nächster Woche kommt noch der passende VR-Adapter von Hope dran.
Freu mich schon auf die erste Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (15. August 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike!

...und auch ein Gripshift-Freund!


----------



## Mountain77 (15. August 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!
> 
> ...und auch ein Gripshift-Freund!



Danke!  
Die X0 Gripshifter haben echt was gebracht, die Schaltperformance mit dem X9 Schaltwerk ist gegenüber den alten x7 Triggern um Längen besser und knackiger, so gut wie kein Spiel beim Schalten.


----------



## Amokles (27. August 2011)

also, das hier ist das aktuelle:







Vorher Hatte ich mal das hier 





und Davor das hier


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

das Claymore ist schön!


----------



## Domme02 (27. August 2011)

ja und wahrscheinlich kann es sogar noch viel mehr als so schön ausszusehen


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

müsste ich eigentlich mal probefahren ... aber das bringt mich bestimmt nur auf falsche Gedanken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

ein Bild mit mehr Details wünsch ich mir


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. August 2011)

Jetzt haste schon falsche Gedanken


----------



## Amokles (27. August 2011)

Also, es kann definitiv mehr als nur gut aussehen detailfotos folgen bald


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. September 2011)

Hier mal mein altes Schätzchen:

Letztes Update war die Gabel, die ich günstig hier im Forum erworben habe. Baujahr vom Rahmen ist mWn 2001...aber et fährt und fährt...

PS: Ich will nix über den Sattel hören (kommt neu).


----------



## PangerLenis (5. September 2011)

Darf ich mal fragen wir groß du bist

Das Rad zieht extrem klein aus oder täuscht das?

MFG


----------



## JENSeits (5. September 2011)

Ich glaube das täuscht aber laut deinem Nick scheinst du ja ohnehin komische Größenvorstellungen zuhaben!


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. September 2011)

Das täuscht - ist ne 50er RH, bin 1,83.

Greetz


----------



## pecto69 (18. September 2011)

Moin.

So, Bike fertig, stand ja schon im Bike-Aufbau-Thread  






Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Würfel..und dass bei dem Wetter  naja egal....












Nach der warmen Dusche steht es jetzt aber wieder sauber in der Garage..


OK, verfahren habe ich mich auch  






Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. September 2011)

Aber das waren doch fahrtechnisch sicher schon Welten
gegebüber dem alten Hobel, oder?


----------



## pecto69 (18. September 2011)

Jo jo, waren Galaxyen dazwischen ;-)
Muss nur noch die passenden Pellen finden.
Die Contis haben so was von keinen Gripp.
Auf nasser Strasse denke ich ich bremse auf Eis und
berg ab passiert auch nix,

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (19. September 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Jo jo, waren Galaxyen dazwischen ;-)
> Muss nur noch die passenden Pellen finden.
> Die Contis haben so was von keinen Gripp.
> Auf nasser Strasse denke ich ich bremse auf Eis und
> ...



Die Verticals waren vor 3-4 Jahre echt mal nen top Reifen, aber wenn der Gummi altert und aushärtet auf nassem Geläuf kein Geschenk - ist aber bei fast allen Reifen so. 

Vor allem weniger Luftdruck bringt enorm viel - ich fahr aktuell beim Mountaing King II in 2.4 nur noch 1,8bar.


----------



## pecto69 (19. September 2011)

Also erst Mal Luft runter und abfahren?

Dirk


----------



## poekelz (19. September 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Also erst Mal Luft runter und abfahren?
> 
> Dirk



Wenn die Schlappen schon fünf Jahre abgehangen sind, lieber gleich wegschmeißen, ansonsten mal mit weniger Luftdruck probieren.

Letzteres kost ja nix.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (20. September 2011)

Ich fahre die Vertical in 2,3 auf meinem Hardtail mit 2,0 Bar. Das ist O.K. Ich hatte anfangs 2,5 Bar drauf, und bin auch wie du, unangenehm überrascht worden wie schlecht die Traktion im feuchten Gelände ist. Gripmonster sind das nicht  , ich finde aber sie laufen schön leicht, und wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, kann man damit umgehen. 
Allerdings sind meine durch die ständige Nutzung noch weich. Wenn deine Jahrelang rumgelegen haben, und somit ausgehärtet sind, kauf dir besser neue.
Das ist billiger als ein Schaden am Bike, oder schlimmer noch, verbogene Gräten wenn man unfreiwillig abgestiegen ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pecto69 (20. September 2011)

OK, Danke!
Habe die Pneus zusammen mit den Mavic gekauft, also Neu und "abgehangen".
Welche kann man empfehlen mit schon Gripp im Teuto oder sollte ich in einem anderen Bereich diese Frage stellen?

Dirk


----------



## wosch (20. September 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> OK, Danke!
> Habe die Pneus zusammen mit den Mavic gekauft, also Neu und "abgehangen".
> Welche kann man empfehlen mit schon Gripp im Teuto oder sollte ich in einem anderen Bereich diese Frage stellen?
> 
> Dirk


An dieser Frage möchte ich mich ebenfalls anschließen. Welchen reifen fahrt ihr im Teuto?
Denn wir brauchen Reifen für Dauerregen, schleimige algenüberwucherte Sandsteine, Schlamm, Wurzeln und weitere Hässlichkeiten.
Über Erfahrungen wäre auch ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Sumsemann (20. September 2011)

Bin mit dem aktuellen Nobby Nic sehr zufrieden.


----------



## pecto69 (20. September 2011)

Wir haben das mal hier hin verlagert 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8743338#post8743338

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2011)

rechts in Bikepark-Outfit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (26. September 2011)

Geputzt und gewienert, neuer Schaltzug rein, Ergopower 8-fach mit Schraubkranz 

Und was ist? Der Tropfen hat schwere Beine....


----------



## kris. (26. September 2011)

auch ein schönes welches...


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. September 2011)

Schwere Beine? Hab ich ihn gestern doch zu sehr gehetzt? Der dachte wohl, "Ach der Waldi fährt mit, dann wird´s ja ne lockere Runde!", aber stattdessen saß ich ihm immer dicht im Nacken!  ... zumindest so dicht, das da noch 8 andere Biker zwischen gepasst haben. 

Ich würde mir für´s Rennrad noch nen Schriftzug drucken lassen mit der Aufschrift "Gooni-Killer", ähnlich wie Werner´s Porsche-Killer.


----------



## kris. (26. September 2011)

@slang   was hat dich die umrüstung auf lenkerschaltung gekostet? billig war´s warscheinlich nicht...


----------



## criscross (26. September 2011)

@ slang

schicke Luftpumpe


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. September 2011)

Hi.
Meine neue Pitch. Das Gewicht liegt bei 13,5kg.

















Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2011)

wie schon in den weiten des IBC's gesagt: schickes Rad - der alte Rahdem sah aber besser aus!


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. September 2011)

Wie immer Geschmackssache. 
Ich finde die Pitch optisch schöner.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## slang (26. September 2011)

Die Luftpumpe ist ne Silca, nen echter Klassiker. Und mit der bekommt man auch wirklich 8bar auf nen Reifen, was ich bei den meisten Handy-Pumpen stark bezweifel. 

Kris, weiß ich nicht mehr, 250 DM oder so, ist halt schon ne Weile her. 
Umrüsten bei deinem Rad lohnt eigentlich nur, wenn du dann gleich auf 10 fach gehst.
Wieviel Ritzel hast du denn an deiner Kiste?
Ich hab noch nen paar alte Modolo Bremsschalthebel 6 und 7 fach meine ich, das kann man da umstellen. Da sind innen zwei Hebel, die du mit den Daumen bedienst. 
Da könnt man über nen kleinen Freundschaftspreis drüber reden.


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2011)

Schlecht isses ja auch nicht, das alte war nur noch besser  
Nichts für ungut!


----------



## kris. (27. September 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


>



Canti-Sockel raus!

Und nen anderen Sattel würde ich vorschlagen. Wirkt etwas klobig...


----------



## pecto69 (27. September 2011)

Ick weiß , ick weiß.
Ärgere mich auch die Cantis vorm lacken nicht wech jeflext zu haben...
Sattel such ich noch.
Ist halt was historisches, war auf meinem ersten Hardtail von vor ~17 Jahren..

Dirk


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2011)




----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Bild,
Kai, was ist das eigentlich für nen Rahmen? Des ist doch dein 29"?


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Mal was anderes! 

... sind das Nokon-Schaltzüge?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2011)

das ist mein 26er race- und spaßbike.
hat nicht so viel federweg wie die vorherigen bikes (nur 90), aber springen geht damit auch.
bin heute auf meiner tour ne runde auf der burgmauer der hunenburg entlang geradelt. leider hat das mit dem balancieren nicht so geklappt und ich bin nach links zur seite gekippt. keine ahnung wie, aber ich bin heile und noch eingeklickt unten (ca. 110 +/- 10 cm) auf beiden reifen im flatt gelandet.

rahmen ist nen axman m6 / actionsports s-light carbonrahmen.

das 29er hat gestern fliegen gelernt (ich leider auch) und muss erst mal komplett durchgecheckt werden.

die schaltzüge sind alligator i-links in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> rahmen ist nen axman m6 / actionsports s-light carbonrahmen.
> 
> .



Ah ja, schöner Rahmen, die Sattelstreben sehen echt schön aus.

Nur, eigentlich wollte ich wissen, was du für einen 29er hast. 
Weil, ich bin ja durch mein kleines Bastelprojekt etwas angestochen, und ich schau mal so, was es an 29er Rahmen so gibt


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2011)

mein 29er ist nen poison lithium.


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> mein 29er ist nen poison lithium.



Und der taugt? Was hast du für ne Gabel?

Edit: Und überhaupt, wie beurteilst du denn diese 29er? Ist das nen Schritt nach vorn? Wenn ich so eins hätte, fahr ich dann den Sumse komplett in Grund und Boden?


----------



## wolfi (16. Oktober 2011)

moin,
ich durchforste gerade meine bilderarchive.
und da habe ich das noch gefunden:
im jahr 2000 habe ich dieses durch den teuto bewegt:
intense m1 mit ner monster-t drin. sauschwer aber auch sehr geil im abgang ;-)
immerhin habe ich damit teilweise bis zu 30km im teuto abgespult.
(man war schon echt bescheuert!)
das foto ist bei einer wintertour an der ochsenheide entstanden.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2011)

Ists denn mal gut?

@ wolfi:  was meinste was wir in 20 Jahren über jetzt denken?! 
              die Monster T wäre mir aber tooo much gewesen. Was hatte der Hobel? 24kg?


----------



## wolfi (16. Oktober 2011)

@ jens:
nun ja, meine bikes sind immer noch nicht leichter geworden
aber die kiste wog incl. der monster "nur" knapp 20 kg.
die laufräder waren echt leicht (cc-felgen, reichen aber im normalfall für dh)
un der intense rahmen hat ungefähr die wandstärke einer cola-dose.
ein bekannter fuhr das gleiche rad mit einer manitou-dorado bei einem gesamtgewicht von gerade mal 17 kg! das schaffen die modernen dh-boliden teilweise nicht mal heute.
vorher hatte ich ein kona stab dee lux (supergeiles rad! hätte ich nie verkaufen sollen!), das wog fast 24 kg...
habe ich auch noch ein bild von.
ist aber am garda-see 1999 aufgenommen.
tremalzo, kurz unterhalb des oberen tunnels
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Flying_Elvis (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin

Das Rad von meinem Sohn ist jetzt auch fast fertig. KEFÜ kommt noch dran und Dämpfer wird getauscht. Kann sich so aber auch schon sehen lassen


----------



## wosch (28. Oktober 2011)

@Flying Elvis:
bis auf den Spacerturm ein schönes Rad. Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Azadea (9. November 2011)

mein nicolai 
knapp 3 jahre alt noch nichts kapuut gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (9. November 2011)

Azadea schrieb:


> mein nicolai
> knapp 3 jahre alt noch nichts kapuut gegangen





Der Rahmen sieht brutal aus, diese Umlenkmechanik.... Hammer!
Wieviel Meter Federweg hat der Hinterbau?


----------



## Azadea (9. November 2011)

> Der Rahmen sieht brutal aus, diese Umlenkmechanik.... Hammer!
> Wieviel Meter Federweg hat der Hinterbau?


 


hat ca 250mm Federweg 

ich sag mal so wenn der Dämpfer komplett einfedert beruhrt der reifen den sattel


----------



## wosch (9. November 2011)

@Azadea: Sehr schönes Teil. Was ist das für eine Rahmenfarbe?


----------



## Azadea (10. November 2011)

wosch schrieb:


> @Azadea: Sehr schönes Teil. Was ist das für eine Rahmenfarbe?



Bronze Eloxiert


----------



## Lars. (24. November 2011)

Hier ist mal mein Bike.
Ist ganz gut gelungen mit 10,9 kilo und 150mm


----------



## chucki_bo (24. November 2011)

Lars. schrieb:


> Hier ist mal mein Bike.
> Ist ganz gut gelungen mit 10,9 kilo und 150mm



Stimmt. 

Nur.... ist das vorne ne 160er Scheibe oder täuscht das???

chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2011)

ist ne 160er scheibe.

aber der lrs ist auch knapp am thema vorbei.
ist doch ein crossmax slr?!


----------



## kris. (24. November 2011)

Naja, wenn er leicht ist und ne saubere Linie fährt....


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2011)

naja, bei einem 150 mm fahrwerk und artgerechter nutzung ist eine 17mm / 19mm (2012er) felge eher fehl am platz.

breite reifen ab 2,2" kann man auf der schmalen felge einfach nicht mit vernünftig niedrigem druck unter 2 bar fahren und verschenkt somit einiges an potential.
und schmalere reifen haben an so einem bike sicherlich auch nichts verloren.


----------



## kris. (24. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> breite reifen ab 2,2" kann man auf der schmalen felge einfach nicht mit vernünftig niedrigem druck unter 2 bar fahren und verschenkt somit einiges an potential.



das stimmt wohl.


----------



## wosch (25. November 2011)

@Lars.: mach hinten eine 140er Scheibe dran, dann sieht es aus wie ein Twentyniner! (...mit ausreichend breiten Reifen, optisch gesehen)
Scherz beiseite: hast dir ein schönes Teil aufgebaut.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

Lars. schrieb:


> Hier ist mal mein Bike.
> Ist ganz gut gelungen mit 10,9 kilo und 150mm



Schönes Rad aber ich denke, dass das Gewicht bei weitem nicht stimmt!


Mein 140er S-Works wiegt aktuell rund 10,8 KG und ich behaupte mal, dass mein Carbonrahmen sowie die Gabel mit Carbonbrücke und Schaft deutlich leichter sind...

Alle anderen Teile, soweit ich sie erkennen kann, dürften bei mir ebenfalls leichter sein. (Laufräder, Bremsen, Kurbel, Pedalen...)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen... Will mein Rad nicht hochloben, es diente mir jetzt lediglich als Vergleich um zu sehen, dass du dich bei deiner Angabe wohl vertan hast.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. November 2011)

Das Rocky wiegt in der Carbonversion mit kompletter XT 12,55Kg - dürfte mMn knapp werden...
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...in-altitude-70-rsl-und-altitude-70/a2767.html

Edit: 10.9Kg wären auch bloß ca. 1,5kg mehr als mein HT (und die spar ich ja allein am Rahmen, von der Gabel und den Laufrädern samt Reifen ganz zu schweigen)

Als Vergleich mal noch das Santa Cruz hier, mit 12,3kg angegeben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448500&page=163


----------



## Lars. (26. November 2011)

ich hab das gewicht auf verschiedene wagen gemessen. natürlich sind die wagen ungenau. ich denke das rad liegt bei 11.5 kilo. So, ich hab jetzt die maxxis ardent in 2.4 bestellt und dazu noch hinten und vorne 180er scheiben. Ich hab selber noch ein abfahrtsorientierteres rad. deshalb blieb das rad erstmal so bis ich wieder Geld hatte  
Bei meinem anderen rad hab ich schon längst einen 700-lenker, 180-scheiben und fette fat alberts von schwalbe.


----------



## Lars. (26. November 2011)

noch das problem mit der felgenbreite und den dicken reifen. Ich schau schon nach einem neuen lrs


----------



## Flying_Elvis (27. November 2011)

Lars. schrieb:


> noch das problem mit der felgenbreite und den dicken reifen. Ich schau schon nach einem neuen lrs



Moin

Falls du den "alten" LRS loswerden willst, ich hätte Interesse. Passt gut an mein RCC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (16. Dezember 2011)

So der Weihnachtsmann war da, auch wenn das Geschenk in den Schokoladentopf hineingefallen zu sein scheint 

Direkt aus dem Laden, mal gucken was ich im Laufe der Zeit noch so draus machen kann.


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja, sehr geil!
Die Farbe hat mein Pitch auch. Musst mal in meinem Album gucken.
Ist ein super Bike. Viel Spaß damit!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. Dezember 2011)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ja, sehr geil!
> Die Farbe hat mein Pitch auch. Musst mal in meinem Album gucken.
> Ist ein super Bike. Viel Spaß damit!
> Gruß, Kiwi.


 
Danke Dir, habe dein Bike vorher schonmal in Augenschein genommen, gefällt mir sehr gut. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das Pitch bis zuletzt irgendwie nicht auf dem Zettel, aber durch Zufall bin ich drauf gekommen. Ist im Prinzip das was ich suchte zu nem vernünftigen Preis. Na ja und die Probefahrt gab mir dann den letzten Schubser zum Kauf


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Dezember 2011)

Jau. Mag ich auch leiden. 

Damit werde ich Dich im Wald auch sicher gleich
erkennen.


----------



## Amokles (17. Dezember 2011)

jetzt  noch ein paar goldene parts dran und dann haste das schickste bike in ganz owl


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Dezember 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> jetzt  noch ein paar goldene parts dran und dann haste das schickste bike in ganz owl



Ähm... das 2. Schickste 

Das Schickste habe ja ich


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. Dezember 2011)

So und jetzt nochmal nach heutiger Ausfahrt, sieht auch ganz passabel aus


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gut! 
Wie war die erste richtige Fahrt im Wald damit?
Ist das eigentlich Größe M?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja das ist nen M Rahmen. Bin ca. 1,73 gross und fühle mich recht wohl. Nen S wäre denke ich für das was ich mache doch etwas zu klein und verspielt.
Bin jetzt beide Tage am WE gefahren und wirklich begeistert. Ich bin natürlich jemand der bis jetzt nur Hardtails gefahren ist. Der Schwenk aufs Fully war bei mir recht spät. Das Rad klettert recht ordentlich, den Hinterbau merke ich überhaupt nicht. Aber das Bike erinnert mich dann schon daran das es konditionell noch was zu tun gibt, da ist nen CC Hardtail leichter bergauf zu treten. Aber es ist ok, das wusste ich ja vorneweg.
Bergab und auf Trails ist das ein Traum. Was ich jetzt über Jahre an Spass verpasst habe, unglaublich! Obwohl ich sicher nicht ein so versierter Biker bin wie andere hier, das Rad gibt mir immer ein Gefühl der Sicherheit und Kontrolle. Ich merke wie ich viele Sache deutlich schneller fahre ohne mir nen Kopp darüber zu machen.  
Ich liebe es jetzt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Dezember 2011)

Und genau so soll es sein!


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Dezember 2011)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ja das ist nen M Rahmen. Bin ca. 1,73 gross und fühle mich recht wohl. Nen S wäre denke ich für das was ich mache doch etwas zu klein und verspielt.
> Bin jetzt beide Tage am WE gefahren und wirklich begeistert. Ich bin natürlich jemand der bis jetzt nur Hardtails gefahren ist. Der Schwenk aufs Fully war bei mir recht spät. Das Rad klettert recht ordentlich, den Hinterbau merke ich überhaupt nicht. Aber das Bike erinnert mich dann schon daran das es konditionell noch was zu tun gibt, da ist nen CC Hardtail leichter bergauf zu treten. Aber es ist ok, das wusste ich ja vorneweg.
> Bergab und auf Trails ist das ein Traum. Was ich jetzt über Jahre an Spass verpasst habe, unglaublich! Obwohl ich sicher nicht ein so versierter Biker bin wie andere hier, das Rad gibt mir immer ein Gefühl der Sicherheit und Kontrolle. Ich merke wie ich viele Sache deutlich schneller fahre ohne mir nen Kopp darüber zu machen.
> Ich liebe es jetzt schon



Na also, geht doch!


----------



## slang (18. Dezember 2011)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> So und jetzt nochmal nach heutiger Ausfahrt, sieht auch ganz passabel aus



Sieht nach "viel Spaß gehabt" aus.
Die Griffe und der Sattel ist von der Farbe her nicht so meins, aber ansonsten nen schönes Teil, viel Spaß damit


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Dezember 2011)

Wo hast du dein Pitch eigentlich gekauft, und wieviel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. Dezember 2011)

Jo also die Farbe als solches ist irgendwie nicht so Mainstream, aber schön im Wald ganz schlammig siehts klasse aus 
Werde sicher das ein oder andere verändern, aber da schaue ich erstmal was sich für mich lohnen würde. 

@Kiwi ich habs bei Blöte in Schweicheln gekauft. Kostenpunkt 1730,- inkl. der Specialized Pedale


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Dezember 2011)

Ah ja.
Was möchtest du 'Dran verändern? Schon 'was im Auge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (19. Dezember 2011)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ah ja.
> Was möchtest du 'Dran verändern? Schon 'was im Auge?


 
Bis jetzt habe ich mittelfristig ne verstellbare Sattelstütze im Auge, denke macht bei mir Sinn.
Ansonsten habe ich noch keine konkreten Vorstellungen, erstmal KM mit dem Ding sammeln und dann schauen


----------



## Schwappy (26. Dezember 2011)

wiehenrenner, ich glaube wir haben uns heute am turm gesehn kann das sein ? Rotes bike weisser helm ?


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. Dezember 2011)

Schwappy schrieb:


> wiehenrenner, ich glaube wir haben uns heute am turm gesehn kann das sein ? Rotes bike weisser helm ?


 
Jap, und mein Rad sah genauso aus wie oben und ich auch ;-)


----------



## Jayesso (28. Dezember 2011)

So und jetzt auch mal mein Bike.
Mal was ganz ganz schlichtes







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034321


----------



## gorgo (28. Dezember 2011)

Mein neues Carbon Spielzeug  Das Stumpjumper Fully steht nur noch rum


----------



## JENSeits (28. Dezember 2011)

Beides nette Räder!


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Radels habt Ihr da


----------



## Domme02 (29. Dezember 2011)

optisch äußerst geil der Zaskar Rahmen!


----------



## poekelz (30. Dezember 2011)

...och nööö. 

Es gibt so Rahmen, da bin ich etwas old school sentimental...ein Zaskar ist für mich immer ballburnished und bitteschön in 26"!


----------



## RolfK (30. Dezember 2011)

Aber echt, grad bei dem Zaskar! Good old 90th


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. Dezember 2011)

Rolf, ich möchte deine neue sehen!


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja wie sieht's aus Rolf?

Endlich fertig?


----------



## RolfK (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja fertig isse bis auf den LRS, aber ich mach morgen oder Sonntag draußen mal ein paar anständige Fotos. Dann kann ich sie auch gleich taufen, wollt hier in der Bude nicht so eine Schweinerei machen


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Dezember 2011)

Hast du jetzt eigentlich auch grüne Eloxalteile verbaut, Rolf?
Wenn ja, ich hab gestern bei Lucky Bike grüne Schaltröllchen
in der Vitrine liegen sehen. Die sahen wirklich genial aus, kann
aber leider nicht sagen von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## RolfK (31. Dezember 2011)

Nein hab ich nicht. Erstens bekommt man selten von verschiedenen Herstellern den selben Grünton und zweitens gibt es schon ein Fanes mit schwarzen Rahmen und grün, und bei dem passen die Töne auch nicht so sonderlich gut zusammen. Soweit ist es jetzt schwarz mit  hier und da silber (Sram/RockShox/Hope) und etwas rot wird noch hinzukommen (Naben/Vorbau oder Lenker/Pedale eventuell), aber mal schauen. Auf jeden Fall als wichtigstes demnächst einen leichteren LRS und dann vielleicht im Herbst/Winter eine andere Gabel.


----------



## the_Shot (1. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes neues Jahr meine Herren, hier mal schnell mein Spicy:


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Januar 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ein frohes neues Jahr meine Herren, hier mal schnell mein Spicy:


 

Schönes Rad, das Rot sticht mal raus


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Januar 2012)

Nach einigen Updates in den letzten Wochen mal wieder mein Bock.

Ausgetauscht wurden:

- XT Shifter durch XTR Shifter
- Hope Schnellspanner (gold) durch Tune Schnellspanner (schwarz)
- Hope XC Vorbau (gold) durch Hope XC Vorbau (schwarz)


----------



## unchained (2. Januar 2012)

ach an der Apfelplantage  Nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. Januar 2012)

an DEM baum kommen aber nicht mehr viel äpfel!


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Januar 2012)

unchained schrieb:


> ach an der Apfelplantage  Nice



Der Mann kennt sich aus!  ... sehr schönes Canyon übrigens. Silberne Stütze und silberner Vorbau sieht man nicht oft. Und dann noch die edle Bremse!


----------



## unchained (2. Januar 2012)

Hey, als Vilsendorfer muss man das doch kennen.  

Die Lobeshymnen kann ich nur zurückgeben. Ebenfalls saugeiles Bike! Bin zur zeit aber noch am überlegen was dieses Jahr kommen soll. Hauptsache schnell und hart.


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Januar 2012)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Januar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nach einigen Updates in den letzten Wochen mal wieder mein Bock.



Pervers geil!!!!!!! 

Da traut man sich ja kaum in den dreckigen Wald 

chucki_bo


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Januar 2012)

unchained schrieb:


> Hey, als Vilsendorfer muss man das doch kennen.
> 
> Die Lobeshymnen kann ich nur zurückgeben. Ebenfalls saugeiles Bike! Bin zur zeit aber noch am überlegen was dieses Jahr kommen soll. Hauptsache *schnell und hart*.



Eckendorfer Strasse - Als Bielefelder wirste die Location doch kennen oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (2. Januar 2012)

Eros, na klar


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Pervers geil!!!!!!!
> 
> Da traut man sich ja kaum in den dreckigen Wald
> 
> chucki_bo



Danke.  ... son bissl Dreck ist schon ok, aber bitte nur an den Reifen! 
Ansonsten drehe ich nen paar Runden im Innenhof des Eros-Centers. 
Da ist es ja noch sauber, aber wehe man verfährt sich da, dann wird's
wirklich schmutzig. :kotz:


----------



## unchained (2. Januar 2012)

Dämpferkondome haste?


----------



## Damii1408 (4. Januar 2012)

Hier ein Bild meines noch nicht fertigen Rades.
Muss noch viel dran gemacht werden. Ist nicht die beste Atmosphäre aber immerhin ein kleiner Zwischenstand 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Amokles (5. Januar 2012)

interresante kombi, das fr 30 mit ner 40....


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Januar 2012)

Die Atmosphähre ist doch knallgeil. Nichts 
geht über ne schöne Werkstatt.



chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2012)

Amokles schrieb:


> interresante kombi, das fr 30 mit ner 40....



Stimmt, ich denke mal er hat den Umlenkhebel für 203mm drin, dann macht die Kombi durchaus Sinn.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2012)

Mein Radl ist jetzt fertig für die neue Saison: 






(Sauberer wirds diese Saison nicht mehr werden)


Weitere Fotos im Album, Morgen kommen wohl noch detailierte nach 
LG Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. Januar 2012)

Passend zum Sonnenwochenende fertig geworden ;-)
Schönes Ding son Spicy!


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2012)

Danke, werde es aber wohl erst Morgen spät Nachmittag anpacken können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (14. Januar 2012)

Wo is das?


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2012)

tjahaha ... bei dir im Dorf  Unten an der Hauptstraße das alte abgesperrte Gebäude


----------



## Rischer (15. Januar 2012)

an der wehmerhorststr. ?

...da kommt man doch gar nicht rein?!


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2012)

Genau die 

Mh da war jmd mit Schlüssel .. ich kann dir bei Gelegenheit mal etwas zeigen ...


----------



## Xeleux (21. Januar 2012)

hier mal mainz in seiner aktuellen form 
sorry ... ich bekomm das einfach nicht hin mit den foto`s, das die so
schön dargestellt werden wie bei euch


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> hier mal mainz in seiner aktuellen form
> sorry ... ich bekomm das einfach nicht hin mit den foto`s, das die so
> schön dargestellt werden wie bei euch



Bitteschön:


----------



## Amokles (21. Januar 2012)

Sehr geiles bike! Wie bist du denn mit der hammeschmidt zufrieden?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

feines Radl! 
Ich würde die Bremse und die Farbe des Lenkers tauschen, aber sonst nen sehr funktionaler Aufbau!


----------



## Xeleux (21. Januar 2012)

> Sehr geiles bike! Wie bist du denn mit der hammeschmidt zufrieden?



also ich bin total begeistert von der hammerschmidt ... für mich überwiegen die vorteile wie z.B. im stand schalten, bodenfreiheit, etc ... einfach.
das mehrgewicht stört mich auch nicht & die geräusche, naja geht eigentlich auch ...



> feines Radl!
> Ich würde die Bremse und die Farbe des Lenkers tauschen, aber sonst nen sehr funktionaler Aufbau!



bei der farbe des lenkers konnt ich mich ja nur zwischen weiß und schwarz entscheiden  , aber bei der bremse hast du sicherlich recht, da gibt es bessere, z.b. brakeforceone 

@ohneworte
vielen dank für deine hilfe 
aber ich möchte es auch selber können  , vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mal einer und erklärt es mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

@ Lenker: Dann Schwarz  Zumindestens würde es mir besser gefallen aber dir muss es gefallen!!
@ Bremse: Naja Breakforce .. kann man von halten was man möchte. Sorglos sind die Shimano's aber hier im Forum findet sich ja über die Suchfunktion so einiges an Hilfe! 

Wenn du im Fotoalbum bist rechts neben dem Bild auf "BBC Code einblenden" klicken und die gewünschte Größe suchen. Dann einen der BBC Codes kopieren und hier einfach nur einfügen.
Sonst einfach rechtsklick aufs Bild "Grafikadresse kopieren" und dann hier übern Antwort-Feld auf das kleine Bildchen mit dem Berg und der Sonne klicken und den Link einfügen - fertig.


LG Jens


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Lenker: Dann Schwarz  Zumindestens würde es mir besser gefallen aber dir muss es gefallen!!
> @ Bremse: Naja Breakforce .. kann man von halten was man möchte. Sorglos sind die Shimano's aber hier im Forum findet sich ja über die Suchfunktion so einiges an Hilfe!
> 
> Wenn du im Fotoalbum bist rechts neben dem Bild auf "BBC Code einblenden" klicken und die gewünschte Größe suchen. Dann einen der BBC Codes kopieren und hier einfach nur einfügen.
> ...



Hi Jens,

Die Breakforceone funktioniert jetzt auch tadellos an meinem AM-3. Wobei ich natürlich noch nicht sehr lange damit fahre.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mein Radl ist jetzt fertig für die neue Saison:
> 
> Foto
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt ...







LG Jens


----------



## DUKE89 (24. Januar 2012)

Mein Baby (Intense M6) wollte ich jetzt auch nicht vorenthalten... IXS-Cup, ich komme!!


----------



## wolfi (25. Januar 2012)

rock´n´roll - baby!!!!
sehr geiles rad.
ich hatte 2000 mal ein m1 (ubrigens fast die gleiche farbe) mit einer dorado.
war der geilste dh-bolide den ich jemals hatte. unglaubliche 16 kg wo andere d-hiller stolz auf unter 20 kg waren.
viel spaß damit (und den wirst du haben!!!!)
gruß
wolfi


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Februar 2012)

Einige neue Parts an meiner Maschine:

-Manitou Swinger Expert Luftdämpfer
-Reverse Trail Seeker Pedalen
-Bionicon c.guide v2 Kettenführung
-KCNC Ti Pro Lite Sattelstütze
-Avid Matchmaker
-Maxxis Minion F 2.35 60a hinten

Das Gesamtgewicht liegt bei 13,4kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Februar 2012)

Top, auch das Gewicht! 

Optisch passt der Dämpfer nur nicht, aber was solls wenn der Bock geht!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (19. Februar 2012)

Hm die Racebikes sind hier wohl in der Unterzahl. Da muss ich was gegen tun 

Vorgestern Abend fertig geworden. Deshalb leider erstmal nur Kellerbilder


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2012)

ja, da haste recht.
die meisten hier sind eher mit mehr federweg unterwegs.


so ein altes scalpel in raw und mit fatty wäre auch was für mich.

sieht man das bike denn auch mal auf einer rennstrecke?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (19. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, da haste recht.
> die meisten hier sind eher mit mehr federweg unterwegs.
> 
> 
> ...




Jau werde einige Rennen dieses Jahr fahren. Los gehts im April in Kellerwald und in Sundern/Hagen.

Is übrigens auch mein Bike mit dem ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahre.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2012)

sauber!
bei den beiden rennen bin ich auch am start.

kellerwald 80 km und in sundern die langstrecke. unter 5h sind das ziel.


werde aber schon eine woche früher beim kyffhäuser berglauf an den start gehen.
http://www.kyffhaeuser-berglauf.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=100&Itemid=499

vielleicht auch schon am 17.3. beim possenlauf in sondershausen.
mal sehen ob ich einen mitfahrer finde.


----------



## pecto69 (19. Februar 2012)

Ey k_star...

Kyffhaeuser:

http://parsley.zenfolio.com/p109678675

http://laufspass.swsende.de/index.php/content/view/139/89/

Sondershausen Unter Tage Marathon:

http://parsley.zenfolio.com/p335222678

Viel Spass 

Dirk


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2012)

ich fahre schon mit dem mtb ...


----------



## pecto69 (19. Februar 2012)

Axo, dachte wegen "Berglauf" 

In Sondershausen fährst aber nicht den Unter Tage oder?

Dirk


----------



## Amokles (21. Februar 2012)

hier mal mein claymore im aktuellen aufbau. 







gewechselt wurden seit dem kauf:

Pedale- Blackspire Sudpin 2 schwarz 
vorbau - Straightline split steerer 50mm blau
Sattelstütze - RockShox Reverb 
Stützenklemme: Hope blau
Kefü: Shaman Commander
Griffe: Bella Coola Full Waffle 
Laufräder- Sund Ringle Drift custom blau (vielen dank Rolfk. )


----------



## RolfK (21. Februar 2012)

Deinem Bock steht das Blau wirklich gut, gefällt 

Warum ist die Reverb so weit draußen, die sitzt doch so nicht tief genug im Sattelrohr?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (21. Februar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Deinem Bock steht das Blau wirklich gut, gefällt
> 
> Warum ist die Reverb so weit draußen, die sitzt doch so nicht tief genug im Sattelrohr?!




hatte sie kurz vorher noch draußen und hab sie nur eben reingesteckt.
aber ganz rein steck ich sie nicht. dann sitze ich zu niedrig.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. Februar 2012)

Jupp, das Claymore gefällt.

Vorallem kann man so langsam ja wieder Crack´n´Fail fahren. 
Bis vor 3 Jahren wurde man hier im IBC dafür geteert und gefedert.
Aber die Foren-Disser haben sich ja mitlerweile auf die 301 Fahrer eingeschossen.


----------



## Tori0909 (21. Februar 2012)

Moin...

heute ist es passiert, nur kurz zum Händler das CH3 anschauen und schwupf lag es im Kofferraum 

Also bin ich nun stolzer besitzer eines Schwarz/Weißem CH3 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Amokles (21. Februar 2012)

Crack n fail?


----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2012)

Tori0909 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> heute ist es passiert, nur kurz zum Händler das CH3 anschauen und schwupf lag es im Kofferraum
> 
> ...


 

Bilder. Jetzt.




Mir is langweilig...


----------



## RolfK (21. Februar 2012)

Tori0909 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> heute ist es passiert, nur kurz zum Händler das CH3 anschauen und schwupf lag es im Kofferraum
> 
> ...




So muss das 

Aber jetzt zeig her das Teil......


----------



## poekelz (21. Februar 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Aber die Foren-Disser haben sich ja mitlerweile auf die 301 Fahrer eingeschossen.



Da steh ich locker drüber 

ich sag nur...people who know...


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. Februar 2012)

Amokles schrieb:


> Crack n fail?



Ich würd sagen Carbon  

Ich denk mal Nippel hat angenommen das das ein Carbon Claymore ist 
Sieht mir aber nicht danach aus.

Oder er meinte einfach Cannondale


----------



## nippelspanner (21. Februar 2012)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Oder er meinte einfach Cannondale



Klooonggh...! Der Groschen ist gefallen. 
OK, ich geben zu, um das zu verstehen, muss man evtl. schon seit Anfang der 90er biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (21. Februar 2012)

Gab's da Probleme? Von '92-'99 bin ich 2 Cannondale gefahren, waren problemlos.


----------



## slang (21. Februar 2012)

sprechts mal langsam und schnoddrig aus
Crack and fail ~ Cannondale

ich kannte nur Canon Tal und can not all

Aber das bei dir der Groschen fällt, gibt ja auch ne Vermutung über dein Alter her


----------



## RolfK (21. Februar 2012)

Hab nie etwas davo  gehört gehabt, das die Probleme hatten.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

Amokles schrieb:


> hier mal mein claymore im aktuellen aufbau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Gerät!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät!



DER Gerät


----------



## funkenritter (21. Februar 2012)

Der Gerät bleibt aber nicht "Schweißfrei"
Gruß funkenritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (21. Februar 2012)

Also, es ist kein carbon, und, es ist eines der wenigen bikes dasnmir zusagt und auch passt. Ich hätte lieber was deutsches gehabt, aber nix gefunden... Is nen feins bikE . Und ob da cannondale oder ghost dransteht is mir wuppe.  Mit 2m und 100kg ist die auswahl halt nicht sooooo groß


----------



## Tori0909 (22. Februar 2012)

Moin....
so das iss das Prachtstück 

Alex


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2012)

Schicke Schaukel! 

Pedale kommen aber noch andere, oder?


----------



## Tori0909 (22. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung?!?!

Warum? Und wenn welche?

Alex


----------



## RolfK (22. Februar 2012)

Das sind doch welche aus PVC oder? 
Endweder welche aus Alu mit mehr Kontaktfläche oder bei nem Hardtail würd ich Klickies fahren.


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte an Klickies.
Aber als Wiedereinsteiger hat das vielleicht auch noch ein wenig Zeit. 

@Rolf  sieht nach schwarzem Metall aus.. Ich hatte sowas auch an meinem Focus im Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## Tori0909 (22. Februar 2012)

Welche kannst Du mir den da empfehlen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2012)

Och, für den Anfang reichen die: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a971/pd-m520-pedal-schwarz.html?mfid=43
Zieht natürlich die Investition in Schuhe nach sich.
Aber wie gesagt: zum wieder anfangen reichen auch ein paar Wochen die Bärentatzen, finde ich.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> @Rolf  sieht nach schwarzem Metall aus.. Ich hatte sowas auch an meinem Focus im Auslieferungszustand.



Ich hatte am TREK im Auslieferzustand nicht mal welche dran


----------



## RolfK (22. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich hatte am TREK im Auslieferzustand nicht mal welche dran



Das ist doch normal oder?! Ich kenn das nur so.

Schade, ich hatte noch jeweils ein Paar 520'er und 324'er liegen, sind leider letzten Herbst beim Ausmisten der Mülltonne zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2012)

Tja, bei Einsteiger-Hardtails wie meinem Focus gehen sie wohl davon aus das nicht sofort Clicks drankommen.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Februar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Das ist doch normal oder?! Ich kenn das nur so.



Ja leider. Bei 3.500 Rädern ist das auch nicht mehr drin :kotz:


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2012)

Shimano XT-Trail! günstig bei mir im Bikemarkt zuerhalten  nettes Rad


----------



## maggi6288 (22. Februar 2012)

Dann zeig ich auch mal mein Bike her.
























 
Also seit dem Kauf wurde eigentlich schon (fast) alles ausgetauscht...

Original sah es mal so aus:







http://http://de.idealbikes.net/user/2010/big/zigzag-01.jpg

dann knackte es halt im Rahmen zum Händler, neuen Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen.

Aktueller Aufbau:

Rahmen: Ideal ProRider 2010er Modell RH:46cm
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon 327 130mm -> Reba RL 120mm ist unterwegs.
Steuersatz: FSA semi-integriert
Kurbel: Shimano XT M-770 -> evtl. noch ne 780er in schwarz.
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT M-772
Umwerfer: Shimano XT M-772
Kasette: Shimano Deore HG-50 
Kette: KMC-X9
Pedale: irgendwelche billigen  
Lenker/Vorbau: Ideal (original) -> wird bald ersetzt
Griffe: Herrmans Woodoo (original) -> wird bald ersetzt
Schalthebel: Shimano XT M-770
Sattel: Selle Royal Lancia (original) -> wird bald ersetzt
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 445D Shimano XT Naben
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph/ Nobby Nic 2.25
Bremsen: Shimano XTR M-975, IceTec scheiben liegen neben mir


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Shimano XT-Trail! günstig bei mir im Bikemarkt zuerhalten



Neu bei Bike Components für 50,-
Biete sie für die Hälfte an, ich denke das wäre reell und in der Tat ein Tipp für Alex. 
Und Du bist sie los; ist ja sonst nur ein Investitionsgrab!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2012)

Die fressen einem noch die Haare vom Kopf mit den Kampfpreisen  Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis .. fÃ¼r euch gibts sie fÃ¼r 26â¬ inklusive Versand!


----------



## poekelz (22. Februar 2012)

maggi6288 schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich auch mal mein Bike her.



Habt ihr nen Reifenhandel oder wohnst du bei den Ludolfs


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die fressen einem noch die Haare vom Kopf mit den Kampfpreisen  Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis .. fÃ¼r euch gibts sie fÃ¼r 26â¬ inklusive Versand!



Ich nehme Sie fÃ¼r meinen Bruder 
Rest per PM


----------



## maggi6288 (22. Februar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Habt ihr nen Reifenhandel oder wohnst du bei den Ludolfs


nein zu viele autos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tori0909 (22. Februar 2012)

*Shimano SH-M087 - Neues Modell + **Shimano Pedal PD-M520ang*

*Kann ich mit dem Set für den Anfang was verkehrt machen?*

*Alex*


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ja leider. Bei 3.500 Rädern ist das auch nicht mehr drin :kotz:



Und der Hersteller hat hier die Glaskugel ob Du Shimano, Crankbrothers oder welche Pedale auch immer Du fahren möchtest. Bei den Einsteiger-Hardtails kann man aber davon ausgehen das viele Biker vorerst nur mit den Bärentatsen fahren werden.


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und der Hersteller hat hier die Glaskugel ob Du Shimano, Crankbrothers oder welche Pedale auch immer Du fahren möchtest. Bei den Einsteiger-Hardtails kann man aber davon ausgehen das viele Biker vorerst nur mit den Bärentatsen fahren werden.



Wieso Glaskugel?? Zu einem Fahrrad erwartet man doch Pedalen oder?

Die Hersteller bauen auch Kleinparts wie Griffe oder Sattel an, die dann
meist in den ersten Wochen auf eigene Wünsche umgebaut werden. 

Und wieso sollte man bei Einsteigern von Bärentatzen ausgehen? Völlig abwegig.


----------



## slang (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
bei meinem Lappiere waren billige Plastik Pedale, Klingel, die vorschriftsmässigren Reflektoren und nen Satz billigste Batteriebeleuchtung dabei. 
Bis auf die Klingel habe ich dann den Service des Ladens in Anspruch genommen, die Teile kostenfrei zu entsorgen 

Ist halt schon etwas schräg. dass viele Räder ohne Pedale kommen, aber wenn du deinem Händler damals gesagt hättest, er möchte da wenigstens einfachste Kunststoff Pedale dran schrauben, hätte er das sicherlich gemacht. Und nach nen paar Tagen hättest du die dann wahrscheinlich in die Tonne geworfen


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2012)

Believe me - das hab ich gemacht. 

Hat er auch drangeschraubt. Die Pedalen haben dann den "nach Hauseweg" und ca. 5 Minuten danach erlebt und sind nu die Ersatzpedalen für meine Stadtschlampe.

Ich wollt nur sagen, dass es ein Mindestmaß an Sinnhaftigkeit geben sollte.
Bedeutet für nen Einsteigerbike bspw. ne Bärentatze mit einseitigem Klick. Damit kann man erstmal sowohl als auch fahren.

Mein damaliges Spec (2003) hatte Klicks dran, die ich irgendwann gg. Crankbrother getauscht hab. Diese Klicks hab heute noch als Reserve und sie sind funktions- und gewichtsmäßig absolut im grünen Bereich. Sowas war sinnhaft von Spec.

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wieso Glaskugel?? Zu einem Fahrrad erwartet man doch Pedalen oder?
> 
> Die Hersteller bauen auch Kleinparts wie Griffe oder Sattel an, die dann
> meist in den ersten Wochen auf eigene Wünsche umgebaut werden.
> ...



Vielleicht habe ich mich da ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Ich zäum das Pferd von einer anderen Seite auf.

Nehme mal an das Du ein Bikedealer bist der im Jahr ca. 50-60 MTB's im Wert von über  2000,00 verkaufst. Jetzt möchten aber 40 von diesen Käufern andere Pedalen wie XTR, Crank, Look etc. an diese Bikes sofort Dir als Händler gegen die XT aus der Serie ausgetausch haben.

Was machst Du als Händler denn anschließend mit diesen 40 Paar XT-Pedalen ohne einen wirtschaftlichem Verlust zu erleiden?

Und die 2-seitigen Pedalen Bärentatze/Clickies wie die Shimano PDM-324 oder alternativ Point sind im Verhältnis sehr viel teurer als einfache Bärentatzen. Und speziell die Einsteigerbikes bis  1000,- sind heutzutage für die Hersteller sehr schwer zu kalkulieren und somit bis auf den letzten Cent ausgereizt.

Bei Griffen, Sätteln und den Bärentatzen ist das im Endeffekt deutlich einfacher mit der Tauscherei. Speziell Einsteiger kommen z.B. erst nach längerer Zeit wieder in den Laden das ihr Allerwertester schmerzt und können dann den genutzten Sattel oder das Paar Griffe nun schlecht kostenlos tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi6288 (23. Februar 2012)

ich dachte das hier wär nen foto thread


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

maggi6288 schrieb:


> ich dachte das hier wär nen foto thread



Ok, hier mal ein Foto vom neuen Bike welches auch demnächst mal in OWL gefahren werden wird:


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2012)

bitte zurück zum Thema, sonst verschieb ich den Krempel ... Sonst einfach im Stammtisch weitermachen


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2012)

Sorry Chef. 

Überkam uns so.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2012)

Schon in Ordnung, nur wenns euch nochmal überkommt einfach rüberschwappen


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

Hab ja noch schnell ein Beruhigungsfoto gepostet.


----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2012)

Hab auch wieder etwas neues,
sogar Pedalen waren dabei, 
aber nicht ganz ungefährlich die Dinger 
man stelle sich vor, das jemand mit Turnschuhe fährt und die Riehmen festzieht


----------



## JENSeits (24. Februar 2012)

Soooviel Plastik 

was wiegts?


----------



## Domme02 (24. Februar 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> Hab auch wieder etwas neues,
> sogar Pedalen waren dabei,
> aber nicht ganz ungefährlich die Dinger
> man stelle sich vor, das jemand mit Turnschuhe fährt und die Riehmen festzieht



geil!


----------



## kris. (24. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Soooviel Plastik


 

Sagt einer der nem SB66 C hinterhersabbert! 

Schöner Hobel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Februar 2012)

C? nenenene!


----------



## evo9 (28. Februar 2012)

(noch) Meins  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imgp2715k5day.jpg   Wenn einer interresse hat sende ich gerne mehr infos und Bilder.

Mfg Tim


----------



## slang (3. März 2012)

Wenn die Fahrradteile-Messis Criscros und Slang in ihren Kisten wühlen und zusammen schmeissen, kommt da sowas bei raus.  

die Renner-Version




die Schlamm-Version




Und Waldi. ich habs immer noch nicht geschafft, das zu ende zu sprähen 

Angelo,der Lippesee ruft


----------



## criscross (3. März 2012)

he he, ist ja voll der Roadrunner


----------



## kris. (3. März 2012)

Jut jeworden, Jungs!


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. März 2012)

Hmm?!? Die Kette ist aber ganz schön rostig! Da würde ich
nochmal mit ner Drahtbürste oder ner Flex dran! 

Und wenn Du nicht immer nur schrauben würdest, dann
könntest Du endlich auch mal das Graffiti vollenden.


----------



## the_Shot (4. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn die Fahrradteile-Messis Criscros und Slang in ihren Kisten wühlen und zusammen schmeissen, kommt da sowas bei raus.



 na Hauptsache das Dingen ist Dir nicht 2danger


----------



## chucki_bo (4. März 2012)

Iieeehhh


----------



## pecto69 (4. März 2012)

WOW, So könnte mir das auch gefallen!
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian69 (5. März 2012)

hey,

habe noch alte Fotos meines Schwinn Homegrown im originalzustand gefunden. 
das waren noch zeiten, als 80mm an der gabel schon als bedenklich viel galt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070681
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070680

servus


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> na Hauptsache das Dingen ist Dir nicht 2danger



Jo, ich hab da mal 2002-2004 als Studie geschraubt  und würde die nicht selbst fahren wollen, oh, oh

Deshalb wohl auch diese Produktname.................

Jörg


----------



## Kash (5. März 2012)

Hiho,
vorgestellt hatte ich mich irgendwann schonmal im anderen Thread.
Zwischendurch Account gelöscht und wieder neu angelegt, darum ist mein Postingzähler resettet.

Nun mal auch ein Foto von meinem Bike. Es ist ein 2012er Cannondale Flash 3 in XL.
Die Stelle im Teuto wo das Foto entstanden ist kennt wahrscheinlich der ein oder andere  Das Foto ist jedoch noch vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## poekelz (6. März 2012)

Kash schrieb:


> Nun mal auch ein Foto von meinem Bike. Es ist ein 2012er Cannondale Flash 3 in XL.
> Das Foto ist jedoch noch vom letzten Jahr.




...wie soll das gehen - der Wald ist, soweit auf dem schlechten Handybild zu sehen, doch noch grün, also klar vom letzten Jahr, aber 2012 ist doch noch gar nicht so alt...


----------



## Kash (6. März 2012)

Das 2012er Model ist im Oktober ausgeliefert worden. Also ein paar Wochen nach der Eurobike wo die neuen Modelle vorgestellt wurden.


----------



## slang (6. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Jo, ich hab da mal 2002-2004 als Studie geschraubt  und würde die nicht selbst fahren wollen, oh, oh
> 
> Deshalb wohl auch diese Produktname.................
> 
> Jörg



Das Ding ist aber von mir zusammengeschraubt, deswegen hab ich da keine Bedenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (6. März 2012)




----------



## Jayesso (6. März 2012)

ich find dieses blau einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## Poldie13 (12. März 2012)

Seit gestern hat ein Neues Speci SX Trail sein Zuhause gefunden  Bei dem preis konnte ich einfach nicht Wiederstehen somal man dafür nichtmal die gabel bekommen hätte  


















mit diesem Helm: 




 einfach nur Göttlich


----------



## kris. (12. März 2012)

Liegt ja ganz schön faul rum.


----------



## Poldie13 (12. März 2012)

nene, wurde direkt nach dem kauf schon ordentlich den Hermann runter Gejagt


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. März 2012)

Feines Teil viel Spass damit!


----------



## Poldie13 (12. März 2012)

joa den werd ich haben  und für den Preis... könnte es ja für das 3-fache wieder verkaufen und mir gleich ein Demo holen  Ach nene das hier passt ganz gut für alles


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. März 2012)

Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Maschine. Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Wo hast Du es denn her?


----------



## Poldie13 (12. März 2012)

gestern aus Bayern abgeholt  Mit Rechnung von 2010 und allem.. Vorkasse währe mir bei 800 zu riskant gewesen  Ich würde mal sagen, so ein Schnäppchen macht man nur einmal im Leben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (12. März 2012)

Schickes Bike, schicker Preis : daumen: und die Rechnung ist nicht irgendwie selbst gemalt?!


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Poldie13 schrieb:


> gestern aus Bayern abgeholt  Mit Rechnung von 2010 und allem.. Vorkasse währe mir bei 800 zu riskant gewesen  Ich würde mal sagen, so ein Schnäppchen macht man nur einmal im Leben?



Nicht schlecht!


----------



## RolfK (13. März 2012)

Ich mÃ¶chte ja keinem zu Nahe treten, was fÃ¼r ein Vollpfosten muss man sein, um das Bike fÃ¼r 800 abzugeben?!?! 2kâ¬ wÃ¤ren aber mindestens drin gewesen, eher drÃ¼ber je nach Zustand.

Naja, dein GlÃ¼ck  Gratuliere


----------



## Poldie13 (13. März 2012)

Ja unterm Sattel war sogar noch der Kabelbinder vom Preisschild  war selber erst skeptisch dass das doch irgendwo was Gravierendes haben muss.. konnte aber bis jetzt nicht einen Kratzer finden. Naja vllt. bekomm ich ja bald das heilige erwachen


----------



## kris. (13. März 2012)

Schnäppchenalarm!!! Hat der noch mehr zu verkaufen?!? 

Ich biete 500,- EUR!


----------



## Zyran (13. März 2012)

Also für den Preis wer Ich auch nach Bayern Runter Gefahren

Glückwunsch zum Super Schnäppchen


----------



## Poldie13 (13. März 2012)

Ne er hat nichts weiter zu verkaufen (meines wissens nach ) Nur noch den Helm den ich mir aber auch noch hole  passt ja super zum Bike  Muss nurnoch ne Protektorenjacke her und die Saison kann kommen


----------



## pecto69 (13. März 2012)

Naaabendz.

Habe mir für 1-2 Straßentouren mal nen Renner geholt.....
...oder gehört der in den Classic Bereich? 








Nen Gudereit mit 453ern Rohren, 600er Gruppe und syled by Kalkühler 

Dirk


----------



## poekelz (13. März 2012)

Wow, der hat aber schon ein H-Kennzeichen.

Schöner klassischer Rahmen und Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (14. März 2012)

Nice, bei Kalkühler bin ich auch öfters


----------



## pecto69 (14. März 2012)

Tippe auf 1984-86
H-Kennzeichen iss an der Kettenstrebe 

Dirk


----------



## slang (14. März 2012)

Die Bimmel sieht mir aber eher nach Dura Ace aus.


----------



## kris. (14. März 2012)

Der Sattel ist genau so hübsch schlank wie der an meinem Renner...


----------



## slang (14. März 2012)

Das ist nen San Marco Concor Nachbau
das Original war mal mein Lieblingssattel
neben dem Flite, aber auch da nur die Erstausgabe


----------



## pecto69 (15. März 2012)

Nen Dolphin von 84 nen Concor Nachbau?

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (15. März 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nen Dolphin von 84 nen Concor Nachbau?
> 
> Dirk



Wieso nicht? Der wird wieder neu aufgelegt, aber der kommt aus den siebzigern.


----------



## kris. (15. März 2012)

Och nööö. Nicht wieder eine Original/Kopie Diskussion!


----------



## Domme02 (15. März 2012)

Fuhrpark 2012:




Scott Scale Trainingsschlampe
Poison Graphene MTBvD Team Bike


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (15. März 2012)

Haaaach das SX Trail, einer der geilsten Rahmen die es so gibt


----------



## Poldie13 (15. März 2012)

Seh ich genauso  Nur was mir aufgefallen ist, dieser Schriftzug mit den Geschwungenen Linien ist extremst Kratzerempfindlich.. Habe schon 2 Dicke kratzer drin obwohl ich noch garnichts mit gemacht hab


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. März 2012)

Poldie13 schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso  Nur was mir aufgefallen ist, dieser Schriftzug mit den Geschwungenen Linien ist extremst Kratzerempfindlich.. Habe schon 2 Dicke kratzer drin obwohl ich noch garnichts mit gemacht hab


 
So gut wie nen Specialized Rahmen auch sein kann, ich glaube anmalen tun die die Dinger mit nem Pelikan Wasserfarbmalkasten. Mein Cube welches ich vorher hatte, war diesbezüglich deutlich robuster als mein Pitch. 
Darf ich fragen woher du dein SX Trail gekauft hast? Also in der Bucht oder hier im Bikemarkt?


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2012)

Die Cube Bikes in Black haben ja auch ne Eloxierung statt Lack, die viel robuster ist


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Die Cube Bikes in Black haben ja auch ne Eloxierung statt Lack, die viel robuster ist


 
Und wenn ich kein schwarzes Cube hatte?


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2012)

egal taugt auch


----------



## Poldie13 (16. März 2012)

In den Kleinanzeigen der Bucht hab ichs durch zufall entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (16. März 2012)

So ich hatte es ja letzte Woche schon im anderen Thread angesprochen. Sohnemann hat heute sein erstes MTB bekommen. Das Cube gefiehl ihm am besten (konnte man sich ja denken) und das gabs vor Ort. 
Reflektoren sind schon alle runter (für die Strasse hat er das Puky ) leichte Flats drauf (125g das Stück gewogen) und nächste Woche kommen die Schwalbe Mow Joes drauf.

So siehts zunächst mal aus.





Und so düst der kleine damit wech... 





Wobei er wirklich mehr der Gravity Fraktion zugeneigt ist... Springen und Bergrunter da steht der drauf


----------



## Zyran (16. März 2012)

Cube ist eine gute Wahl, dein kleiner hat Geschmack


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

Auf die knalligen Farben stehen die Kids.

Ich habe Donnerstag in Minden bei Powerslide ein neues Isla in der Werkstatt hängen sehen und hatte bis zu Deinem Post über mir gedacht das das für Deinen Junior wäre. So oft werden die nämlich nicht verkauft.


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auf die knalligen Farben stehen die Kids.
> 
> Ich habe Donnerstag in Minden bei Powerslide ein neues Isla in der Werkstatt hängen sehen und hatte bis zu Deinem Post über mir gedacht das das für Deinen Junior wäre. So oft werden die nämlich nicht verkauft.


 
Stand es da zum Verkauf oder nur zur Reperatur? Sind super Räder, aber mir hat letztentlich der lokale Support beim Cube den letzten Ruck gegeben, und natürlich die Aussage meines Sohnes. Das Gewicht vom Isla ist aber definitiv ne Ansage.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

Das Bike war neu und fest verkauft!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. März 2012)

In meiner nächsten Kindheit möchte ich auch so früh anfangen!


----------



## timolo95 (22. April 2012)

Es ist fertig.


----------



## kris. (22. April 2012)

Top! Lasso kommt aber noch weg, oder?


----------



## timolo95 (22. April 2012)

Nee, da fange ich im Bikepark die Pistenraudis mit ein 

Ja werden noch gekürzt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (22. April 2012)

Was ne Waffe


----------



## Domme02 (22. April 2012)

ich liebe den Trek rahmen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Mai 2012)

Hi.
Hab' ein paar neue Teile am Pitch:

- Bos Deville (160mm)
- Truvativ Boo Bar (740mm, 20mm Rise)
- Huber-Buchsen
- ein paar Titanschrauben 





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich die Deville so macht!


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich die Deville so macht!



Hab' im Pitch-Thread 'ne Kleinigkeit über die Performance geschrieben:

"...Die Performance ist nämlich hervorragend! Hab' ich nicht so erwartet!
...Mich haben nur die Erfahrungen der Biker mit der Bos auf dem Trail sehr neugierig gemacht...
Wollte das auch selber fahren und fühlen... das Teil frisst den Trail! Sie bahnt sich einfach unauffällig den Weg durch den Wald. Egal, ob Kurve, Wurzel, Jump oder wasimmer. Sehr beeindruckend!"

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (13. Mai 2012)

Kiwi -Bos sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2012)

Die Performance wird generell ja gelobt. Ich bin mal gespannt wies mit dem Buchsenspiel auf Dauer aussehen wird und wieviel Schmutz sie so zieht


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Mai 2012)

Ich auch. Und, ob die Luft in den entsprechenden Kammern bleibt.


----------



## RolfK (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Kiwi

Gratuliere, die Deville ist einfach genial. Haste mit TRC oder ohne?

Konnte die schon am Fanes was ich probegefahren habe genießen und das war grandios, ist man so von einer Luftgabel nicht gewohnt. Wenn denn doch mal noch ne neue Gabel an mein Fanes kommt, dann genau die 

Und was meinste zu den Huber-Buchsen?


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Mai 2012)

Hi rolf.
Danke.
Die Deville ist eine hervorragende Gabel. 
Arbeitet von der Federkennlinie fast wie 'ne Stahlfedergabel. Ansprechverhalten ist super. Performance auf dem Trail meiner Meinung nach überragend. Sie frisst Trail! Druckstufe arbeitet klasse und die Einstellmöglichkeiten und die feststellbaren Unterschiede sind auch fein.
Was mich aber zudem sehr beeindruckt ist der gewisse und gewollte Flex der Gabel. Das ist irgendwie irre, wie sie die Deville den Weg über den Boden bahnt. 
Hab' ich so noch nicht erlebt! Hätte ich auch nicht für möglich gehalten.
Da war meine 36 bocksteif gegen. Fand' ich früher toll, aber auf dem Trail hat mir die Steifigkeit bei z.B. Wurzeln nicht geholfen. Fast schon gegenteilig.
Nun habe ich Traktion, wo ich sie sonst verloren hätte. Nur fett!
Hab' TRC. Auch sehr gut! Die ersten vier cm werden angenehm gedämpft, danach starke Progression.
Die Deville hat mich wirklich sehr überzeugt. Sie ist in der Tat grandios.
Nur schade, dass in letzter Zeit Bos mit der Endüberprüfung schlampig geworden ist. Hoffe, dass sich das schnell ändert.
Ansonsten Chapeau zu diesem Enduro-Meisterwerk! Da hat u.a. Nicolas Vouilloz ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Mag' sich jetzt alles sehr übertrieben anhören... aber es ist wirklich so. Man muss die Gabel mal auf dem Trail gefahren haben! Der Trail ist dabei wichtig.
Auf der Straße ist sie relativ normal. Ihre Macht entfaltet sie auf dem Trail. Je schneller und härter, desto besser.


Die Huber-Buchsen sind auch super. Das Ansprechverhalten ist besser geworden. Hab aber ein wenig Buchsenspiel. Ist wohl gewollt so.

Ingesamt freue ich mich über mein derzeit top Fahrwerk. Geht wie Sau! 



Rolf, hol' dir so schnell du kannst die Bos! 


Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## RolfK (14. Mai 2012)

Genau die Einschätzung hab ich auch von der Gabel, die Testfahrt dauerte 1 1/2Std. mit Trails und Sprüngen und das war genial. Auf der Rückfahrt von der Testfahrt in der Lüneburger Heide hab ich noch kurz bei dir in Porta gehalten und bin den Trail am Denkmal runter ab dem 3. Teilstück und ich hab nach dem gleich wieder abgebrochen, mit dem Torque machte das einfach keinen Spass mehr, wie ein sturer Ziegenbock die Karre, am nächsten Tag hab ich es dann gleich auseinandergebaut und den Rahmen verkauft. Die 36'er Fox hab ich noch und nach ein wenig Bastelei und Wechsel der Schmierstoffe ist sie jetzt fast so wie ich es eigentlich immer wollte, aber eigentlich ist und bleibt sie nur eine Übergangslösung auf dem Weg zur Deville. Ich hoffe, das ich im Herbst/Winter zuschlagen kann.


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Mai 2012)

Ja, wenn man einmal gemerkt hat, was möglich ist... will man es auch!  
Die Vorfreude ist ja auch schön und bis zum Herbst ist es nicht mehr lange.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Mai 2012)

Fett - man hört ja wirklich nur Bestes über die Gabel--- Glückwunsch.

Aber ich hab da mal ne Frage (auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich als unwissend oute):

Die Gabel hat doch einen Tapered-Schaft oder?? Und das Steuerrohr des Pitch ist 1 1/8'' oder täuscht das auf dem Bild??? 



Wie passt denn das????

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Chucki.
Meine BOS hat ebenfalls einen 1 1/8 Schaft. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (14. Mai 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man einmal gemerkt hat, was möglich ist... will man es auch!
> Die Vorfreude ist ja auch schön und bis zum Herbst ist es nicht mehr lange.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Gibt es die auch mit etwas mehr Federweg und Absenkung? Und wie ist es mit zum Traileinstieg hoch klettern. Ich glaub die kannste nicht runtertraveln oder geht das trotzdem gut rauf. Gurtband geht an langen Bergen natürlich auch zur Not


----------



## RolfK (14. Mai 2012)

Eine Absenkung hat die nicht. Das TRC hilft beispielsweise dadurch, das die Gabel im Wiegetritt nicht eintaucht oder das sie bei langsamen Bergrunterpassagen wie z.B. Treppen usw. nicht wegsackt. 

Einbaulängen  -   Federweg
545mm          -    160mm
555mm          -    170mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Mai 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Eine Absenkung hat die nicht. Das TRC hilft beispielsweise dadurch, das die Gabel im Wiegetritt nicht eintaucht oder das sie bei langsamen Bergrunterpassagen wie z.B. Treppen usw. nicht wegsackt.
> 
> Einbaulängen  -   Federweg
> 545mm          -    160mm
> 555mm          -    170mm



So ist es.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

Dann können wir jetzt ja auf viele Fotos der OWL'er mit ner Deville hoffen!


----------



## crossboss (14. Mai 2012)

Aber je nach Winkeln am Rad kann man trotzdem gut klettern. Ich senke meine 180er auch nur ganz selten mal ab das Radbleibt trotzdem  ja  gut am Boden


----------



## Peter88 (14. Mai 2012)

Es freut mich euch heute mein neues Bike vorzustellen zu können







Und so sieht es der trail  :


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

Hier ists nur halb so schön wie in Natura - ein sehr nettes Radl! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Domme02 (14. Mai 2012)

Fein!

Aber so wird es der Trail nie sehen. Bist viel zu schnell und so bleibt ALLEN nur die Heckansicht...


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2012)

Sieht klasse aus, Peter!  Vor allem ein schwarzes Bike mit goldenen Naben! 
... wird die Kurbel noch durch ne leichtere ersetzt und sind noch andere Veränderungen geplant?


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

die muss bei ihm ordentlich etwas aushalten - Leichtbau kommt da denke ich nicht in Frage!^^


----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> die muss bei ihm ordentlich etwas aushalten - Leichtbau kommt da denke ich nicht in Frage!^^



Eine XT oder XTR wären aber durchaus auch haltbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (14. Mai 2012)

Ach die SLX ist gar nicht mal so schwer wenn man nur die Kurbelarme betrachtet und dafür super günstig . Die Kettenblätter sind verschleißteile mit großen funktionsunterschieden bei denen leichtbau wie es Jens schon gesagt hat für mich nur begrenzt in frage kommt.  

mal als bsp. gewicht kurbelarme inkl. welle:

Shimano XTR 970: 530g
Shimano SLX: 589g
Sram XX: 527g
Sram X9 2011 2-Fach (2x9) 631,5g

klar geht auch leichter:
Race Face Next: 454g 


Bezüglich Goldene Naben 
Die hintere Tune nabe ist heute raus geflogen. Alle 2 Monate Lagerschaden auf Knopfdruck (bzw. auf drehgriff drehung) wenn man mal wieder versucht hat die hausrunde auf dem großen blatt zu fahren 


morgen hat mir mein lokaler bikehändler hoffentlich meine alte 400g hinterradnabe neu eingespeicht. 
Klar schön ist anderes aber Hauptsache es hält

Veränderungen sind aber auch noch geplant:

Neuer Sattel der jetzige ist dermaßen abgerockt
ein anderer vorbau mit mehr gefälle. Zur Zeit fahre ich ohne "abdeckschale"  am vorbau um den lenker einigermaßen in pos. zu bringen. Unschön


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Mai 2012)

Ok, das mit dem Flaschenhalter ist natürlich blöd. Das Niner fand ich nämlich richtig geil!


----------



## Peter88 (15. Mai 2012)

> also nun wieder das poison



toi toi toi :dreimal  klopf aufs holz:


----------



## slang (15. Mai 2012)

Von Elite gibts auch 1Liter Flaschen. 
Und MTB Rennen sind doch meistens Rundkurse, kannst dir da nicht mal ne volle Pulle von einem Bekannten anreichen lassen?


----------



## discordius (15. Mai 2012)

Was für Übersetzungen fahrt ihr am 29er? Bei mir ist eine 2-fach 26/39 verbaut. Großartig Reserven habe ich bei einer minimalen Übersetzung von 26-36 dann aber nicht mehr, da werden einige Steigungen am Ende der Strecke doch arg zäh.


----------



## criscross (15. Mai 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Was für Übersetzungen fahrt ihr am 29er? Bei mir ist eine 2-fach 26/39 verbaut. Großartig Reserven habe ich bei einer minimalen Übersetzung von 26-36 dann aber nicht mehr, da werden einige Steigungen am Ende der Strecke doch arg zäh.


 
am stumpi habe ich von 22-36 auf 22-33 gewechselt, 2fach
am Epic 22-32-44 beide mit ner 36er Kassette

aber ich fahr auch keine Rennen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (15. Mai 2012)

Das 39er Blatt mit 11er Ritzel reicht mir von der maximalen Entfaltung völlig aus. Die minimale Übersetzung überlege ich anzupassen. Ihr bevorzugt also alle kleinere Rettungsringe als 26 vorne /36 hinten (0,72), entweder 22 vorne /32 hinten (0,69) oder gar 22 vorne/36 hinten (0,61). Leider ist mir eine neue Kurbel mit den Blättern 22/36 oder 24/38 eigentlich zu teuer.


----------



## criscross (15. Mai 2012)

dann tausch doch nur das kleine Blatt


----------



## TIGERBEAT (15. Mai 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Es freut mich euch heute mein neues Bike vorzustellen zu können




Schönes Bike, ich mag den Bogen vom Oberrohr.


----------



## discordius (15. Mai 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> dann tausch doch nur das kleine Blatt




Geht leider nicht bei 80er Lochkreis. Und dummerweise sind die ganzen Umrüstsets, um gleich den Lochkreis der Kurbel zu ändern, alle nicht lieferbar für BB30 Tretlager.


----------



## slang (16. Mai 2012)

Hat die 2fach SLX nen anderen Lochkreis als die 3fach?


----------



## Chebby (16. Mai 2012)

Wo man mal gerade im Bereich Kraftübersetzung ist, wie oft und ab wann tauscht ihr eigentlich die Kette so? Oder alles runterfahren und mit Ritzel etc. alles zusammen wechseln?


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2012)

Alles so lange runterrocken bis nen neues Bike her muss.
Konsumopfer halt. 

Nee... Ne Kettenlehre zum ueberpruefen der Laengung ist schon sinnvoll.


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Hat die 2fach SLX nen anderen Lochkreis als die 3fach?



Nö.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (16. Mai 2012)

Meßlehre oder man mißt die Kette genau mit nem Meßschieber nach. Bei einer Längung *zwischen 11 Nietbolzen *gemessen darf das Längenmaß *11,95 *cm (Neukette)  nicht mehr als *1mm* längen,sonst exorbitanter Systemverschleiß an den Kettenblätternh da die Evolventen schnell ausschleifen und weiten.*Haifischzähne sind die Folge.
*


----------



## Chebby (16. Mai 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Meßlehre oder man mißt die Kette genau mit nem Meßschieber nach. Bei einer Längung *zwischen 11 Nietbolzen *gemessen darf das Längenmaß *11,95 *cm (Neukette)  nicht mehr als *1mm* längen,sonst exorbitanter Systemverschleiß an den Kettenblätternh da die Evolventen schnell ausschleifen und weiten.*Haifischzähne sind die Folge.*


 Also genau von Niet zum Niet nummer 11. Nach wievielen km ist denn da üblicherweise feierabend?
Hab jetzt knapp 1200 mit dem twentyniner runter... Da dürfte ja noch nichts passieren?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (16. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Hat die 2fach SLX nen anderen Lochkreis als die 3fach?



Nö, aber die 2-fach SRAM Kurbeln haben einen anderen Lochkreis, nämlich 120 und 80. Von Shimano gibt es keine BB30 Kurbeln.


----------



## criscross (16. Mai 2012)

aber Adapter


----------



## crossboss (16. Mai 2012)

Ketten kann man kaum in KM messen! Bei viel Schlamm und Sand ist der Anrieb immer früher hin, als wenn du im trockenen schönem Wetter radelst. Ab 1000km wird das nachmessen wohl ne Pflichtübung würd ich sagen Sonst mußt du dann später Alles auf einmal wechseln weil neu und alt nicht mehr zusammen funftionieren. 

Ich fahre am MTB immer 2 SLX Ketten, auf eine XT Kassette und ein 32 XT Mittelritzel vorn. Das  hat sich bei mir bewährt, zusammen mit messen. Zwischendurch kann man die Kette auch umdrehen und auf der anderen Seite laufen lassen. Dann werden die Nietbolzen gleichmäßiger abgenutzt was die Lebendauer verlängert. 

Ich schmeiße die Ketten aber schon bei 0,9mm Längung zwischen 11 Bolzen runter. Ich fahr die oft dann nochmal 2000km auf meiner Stadtgurke weiterJörg


----------



## slang (16. Mai 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Nö, aber die 2-fach SRAM Kurbeln haben einen anderen Lochkreis, nämlich 120 und 80. Von Shimano gibt es keine BB30 Kurbeln.



Sorry, hatte dein Post mit Peters irgendwie durcheinander geworfen...

War früh am Morgen


----------



## 230691 (17. Mai 2012)

Mal schauen obs klappt
Seht ihr ein foto?^^

Edit: auf ein neues

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Mai 2012)

Ja, ist nur ein bißchen klein. Hast du es größer?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## 230691 (17. Mai 2012)

Ok
Muss es mal zuhause hochladen.
Hab ich gerade mit mein smartphone und eine forums app gemacht^^

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

schickes ED


----------



## poekelz (3. Juni 2012)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch und weil´s bei dem Mistwetter eh nix besseres zu tun gibt, hier mal ein Bild meiner Stadtdschlampe:







Vom Glanz der Neunziger sind nur noch der King, das Syncros Titan Innenlager mit Crank-o-matics und die RaceFace Turbine i-beam Kurbeln geblieben.

Wie es mal aussah kann man hier sehen http://reesbergbike.jimdo.com/bikes/  (1995, das rechte Bild) mit Tune Laufrädern, XTR invers Schaltwerk und Syncros Vorbau/Lenker/-hörnchen.

...war mal eine heiße Lady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (7. Juni 2012)

Nach der gestrigen Schweinetour. In voller Pracht:





(Wie kriegt man das Bild groß, ohne ein Hacker-Seminar absolviert zu haben?, Grrr!)


----------



## kris. (7. Juni 2012)

rechts unter dem Bild den richtigen Link auswählen


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

Kris,  unser Fiskars-Hacker


----------



## wosch (7. Juni 2012)

@kris.: Danke!


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juni 2012)

Ich sag mal es ist zu 95% fertig.

Es fehlen nur noch:
- Bremsen entlüften und vordere Leitung legen (habe mir leider beim Wechsel von Hope Stahlflex auf Goodridge Stahlflex 2 Oliven zerbrochen)
- KCNC Tretlagerschutz
- Huber Dämpferbuchsen
- ne neue Floating-Disc für hinten (die aktuelle klingelt fürchterlich)

Aktuelles Gewicht: 10,32 kg ... gibt aber noch Potential um die 10er-Marke zu knacken


----------



## slang (24. Juni 2012)

geiles Teil 

aber zwei Kettenblattschrauben sehen so verrostet aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Juni 2012)

Schöner, leichter Flitzer!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> geiles Teil
> 
> aber zwei Kettenblattschrauben sehen so verrostet aus



Ohhh, hatte ich ganz übersehen.  Ich knall da noch ne Lage Hammerit drauf.


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juni 2012)

Danke.  ... hätte nun nen schweren trägen Drössiger MT Rahmen incl. Fox Float RP 23 anzubieten.


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Juni 2012)

Jetzt noch mal in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2012)




----------



## kris. (27. Juni 2012)

falsche seite


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> falsche seite



Die andere Seite gefällt mir aber nicht so gut,
solange ich keine schwarzen KB verbaut habe.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juli 2012)

Hier (besonders für Waldi, der die Kurbel mal verbaut sehen wollte) mein Poison Graphene Teambike in der aktuellen und wohl erstmal andauernden Ausbaustufe.










Circa 9kg.
(weiß gerade nicht was für Schläuche drin sind und ohne den Tachosensor, den ich für nen XC Rennen eh nicht brauche, komme ich schon noch unter 9 )

Teileliste gibt`s hier: https://picasaweb.google.com/102402...hkey=Gv1sRgCIqD7JSlxcT_IQ#5759441157531660258


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juli 2012)

Saugeile Race-Maschine! 

Sattel und Kurbel passen prima ins Gesamtkonzept. Farbtechnisch ähnelt der Rahmen meinem Stomp. Viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg mit dem Renner.


----------



## wolfi (4. Juli 2012)

zwischenstand und wohl vorläufiger endstand meiner wildsau-abmagerungskur: von ursprünglich 20k g auf 16,20 kg. ich bin zufrieden 
gruß, wolfi


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juli 2012)

Knapp 4kg sind doch sicher Welten. Hast Du schon nen erheblichen Unterschied feststellen können? Ich finde ja die Dämpferwippe geil! 
Sieht aus wie die Sense vom Sensenmann persönlich!


----------



## wolfi (4. Juli 2012)

Das rad ist viel agiler geworden. aber ich bin erst heute dazu gekommen es komplett zusammen zu stecken. ich hoffe am we mal eine etwas größere tour fahren zu können. 
Gruß, wolfi.
ps: das ist die sense vom sensemann 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## freetourer (5. Juli 2012)

ehrlich ?

die sense vom sumsemann ? 

duw


----------



## wolfi (6. Juli 2012)

Und nochmal die sense 
man beachte das korrosions-tuning an den schrauben ;-)
gruß, wolfi.
# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## RolfK (6. Juli 2012)

Wo kriegt man sowas, mit meinen Schrauben geht das nicht


----------



## kris. (6. Juli 2012)

cooooooooooooooooooooool.............
Eloxal-Rost!!!


----------



## wolfi (6. Juli 2012)

Eisen karl

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht falscher Thread, vielleicht aber auch nicht da es bald ein Neues geben könnte.

Ist 2Danger wirklich so schlimm wie alle sagen? Könnte jetzt für knapp 600 Euro an ein Crossroad Comp kommen (neu). Ich werde es für halbwegs regelmäßige Straßen und Feldwegtouren mit Nicht-Bike-Besessenen Freunden sowie zu regelmäßigen Trainingszwecken auf der Straße und im Rollentrainer benötigen, deswegen wollte ich wenigstens nen kompletten 105er Antrieb möglichst günstig haben.

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...COMP____293566_11621.html?campaign=googlebase


----------



## nextfriday (6. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Vielleicht falscher Thread, vielleicht aber auch nicht da es bald ein Neues geben könnte.
> 
> Ist 2Danger wirklich so schlimm wie alle sagen? Könnte jetzt für knapp 600 Euro an ein Crossroad Comp kommen (neu). Ich werde es für halbwegs regelmäßige Straßen und Feldwegtouren mit Nicht-Bike-Besessenen Freunden sowie zu regelmäßigen Trainingszwecken auf der Straße und im Rollentrainer benötigen, deswegen wollte ich wenigstens nen kompletten 105er Antrieb möglichst günstig haben.
> 
> https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...COMP____293566_11621.html?campaign=googlebase



Ich bin das Rad schon mal gefahren und war nicht sehr begeistert. Da sollte es allerdings noch n guten 1000er kosten und das fand ich für die Feile eindeutig zuviel. Da hätte ich lieber 200 mehr hinterlegt und eins von Poison genommen, da gibt's für fast die gleiche Kohle n richtig geiles Bike......
Gruß Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (6. Juli 2012)

Mit dem GT in der Toskana unterwegs  Man war das heiß


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Juli 2012)

Was heißt nicht überzeugt? Was genau gibt es da für Unterschiede außer Gewicht? War die Geometrie ungemütlich? Werd Hei poison mal gucken, aber will halt eigentlich nicht mehr als 500 ausgeben und alles möglichst neu und unverbraucht.


----------



## wosch (6. Juli 2012)

gorgo schrieb:


> Mit dem GT in der Toskana unterwegs  Man war das heiß



Oh Mann, diese Hitze und dann auch noch der Rahmen in schwarz...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/icons/smile4.gif


----------



## nextfriday (6. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Was heißt nicht überzeugt? Was genau gibt es da für Unterschiede außer Gewicht? War die Geometrie ungemütlich? Werd Hei poison mal gucken, aber will halt eigentlich nicht mehr als 500 ausgeben und alles möglichst neu und unverbraucht.



Ne, die Geo war ganz ok. Es war mehr die Ausstattung die mich für den Preis gestört hat. Aber wenn du das Eisen für 600 bekommen könntest, wäre das ja schon interessanter. Ich habe mir grade n Rahmen von Nox gekauft und stelle mir meinen Crosser selber zusammen


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2012)

Sieht klasse aus, Gorgo!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Juli 2012)

Habs mir jetzt geholt. Bis auf einen (glaube ich) deutlich zu langen Vorbau hats mir gut gepasst. Muss ich jetzt mal rumprobieren, ich weis nicht ob der Vorbau wirklich zu lang ist oder ob es einfach eine Sache von Gewöhnung ist.
Gibts irgendwelche Fausregeln wie man sich die richtige Vorbaulänge in etwa ermessen oder zumindest erschätzen kann? Oder einfach nach Gefühl gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (9. Juli 2012)

Zeig mal nen Foto. Welche Grösse und was für eine Vorbaulänge hast du denn?
Es gibt so eine alte Faustregel für Renner, Ellenbogen am Sattel, dann sollte noch ne Handbreit Platz bis zum Lenker sein. 
Halte ich aber für Spokes.

Mach mal nen paar Touren, dann merkst du schon obs passt. 
Die Haltung auf nem Renner ist schon deutlich anders als auf nem MTB. Ein wenig Gewöhnung wirst du schon brauchen. 
Ein bisschen kann man ja auch mit der Sattelstellung spielen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Juli 2012)

89er Schrittlänge, 60er RH mit nem 120mm Vorbau. Ich werde das mit dem Ellenbogen gleich trotzdem spaßeshalber mal gucken. Also Ellenbogen vorne an den Sattel dran und dann gucken wieviel Platz noch zwischen Fingerspitzen und Lenker sind? Haste schon Recht, weis auch nich ganz wie das zu nem realen Ergebnis führen sollte, aber gucken kann ich ja mal  Ich mach aber auch nochmal nen Foto und stells rein.


----------



## Peter88 (9. Juli 2012)

> Hier (besonders für Waldi, der die Kurbel mal verbaut sehen wollte) mein Poison Graphene Teambike in der aktuellen und wohl erstmal andauernden Ausbaustufe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Bike 
Aber kaum zu glauben das es 9kg wiegen soll. mit den vielen luxusteilen

wo ist den das bild nr 12 aus dem verlinkten album entstanden? bei euch in der gegend?


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2012)

hab auch 89cm Schrittlänge.

nen 120er hatte ich an dem Renner den du mal beguckt hattest. Damals wars okay, jetzt hab ich an meinem Projekt nen 90er plus Winkel nach oben. Man wird ja auch nicht jünger 




Wie du siehst hab ich jetzt auch nen 2danger. Bisher hälts


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2012)

So,
und jetzt mal wieder mein Radel.





Aktuelle Veränderungen:
NC 17 Empire Pro Sattelstütze
Sunn Fatboy Lenker 750mm
Hope Matchmaker (passen hervorragend an die Formulas) Dank dafür an Waldi
Reverse Kettenblatt, 26 Zähne, auch Dank an Waldi.
Und ne Billy...


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juli 2012)

Sieht echt klasse aus! 

_... besonders gefallen mir übrigens das rote KB und die Hope After Eight (Matchmaker)._


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2012)

Doofmann!


----------



## kris. (9. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Und ne Billy...



Nen Bücherregal am Bike? 

Bisschen viel Silber, aber sonst schicker Hobel!


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juli 2012)

... schon lange kein Yeti mehr hier gesehen!


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2012)

Stimmt allerdings! Herzeigen Kris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (9. Juli 2012)

Ich mag silber, das fährt wenigstens. Anders als so manch andere amerikanische Kultmarke.


----------



## kris. (9. Juli 2012)

Die Vorbau-Dealerin hat Urlaub...


----------



## T3ch61 (10. Juli 2012)

hi zusammen
wollte mal hallo sagen und komme aus eine kleine stadt höxter.


----------



## Domme02 (10. Juli 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike
> Aber kaum zu glauben das es 9kg wiegen soll. mit den vielen luxusteilen
> 
> wo ist den das bild nr 12 aus dem verlinkten album entstanden? bei euch in der gegend?


Die Bilder sind alle vom velmerstod/ eggegebirge. In 20min bin ich mit per radl bei den trails


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> hab auch 89cm Schrittlänge.
> 
> nen 120er hatte ich an dem Renner den du mal beguckt hattest. Damals wars okay, jetzt hab ich an meinem Projekt nen 90er plus Winkel nach oben. Man wird ja auch nicht jünger
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1071590
> ...




Ich werd mal nen 100er ausprobieren jetzt mit Winkel nach oben. Dieses gestreckte is einfach nix für mich. Das müsste dann super passen denke ich.

Mal ne andere Sache: Diese Tectron cantilever Bremse die da dran ist will ich drinlassen, will nicht unbedingt mehr investieren als nötig, aber die Bremsbeläge scheinen der absolute Mist zu sein. Ich hab gehört dass die Dinger von KoolStop sehr gut sein sollen, hat da einer von euch Erfahrung mit? Und wenn ja, welche nimmt man da für ein Rennrad/Cyclocross? Das ist ja so ein derbe großes Angebot, ich wüsste garnicht was man da nehmen soll.


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2012)

Coolstops sind sehr gut, kannste nehmen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2012)

Und welche von diesen tausend sind dann die richtigen? Die hier sehen so in etwa aus wie die, die ich derzeit drauf habe http://www.koolstop.com/english/thinline.html Und machen die ganzen Farben da nen Unterschied oder ist das alles nur zu designzwecken?  Wäre über ne kurze Aufklärung erfreut, danach is auch Schluss mit OT


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2012)

Auf ner unbeschichteten Felge rot oder grau.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2012)

Da ist so ne geriffelte Alufläche halt. Wusste garnicht dass es da auch anderes gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juli 2012)

Nabend Jungs,

auf der heutigen Tour sind ein paar aktuelle Fotos entstanden.

















Gruß
Lars


----------



## kris. (17. Juli 2012)

auf sicht würde ich vielleicht nen unauffälligeren satz kettenblätter montieren.
beim schwarzen rahmen wars nen hinkucker, am jetzigen etwas zu viel der kontraste...


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juli 2012)

Ich muß erstmal die Sattelstellung austesten. Letzten Endes habe ich die Stütze aber des Gewichtes und der Optik wegen montiert. 

Als Kettenblätter sind eh Tune Triebtäter geplant. Die KB müssen komplett schwarz sein. Deshalb hab ich das Bike in der Vergangenheit auch meistens von der Nichtantriebsseite abgelichtet.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2012)

Ein hübsches Radel Lars!
Hier meins, leider wieder nur ein Handybild.





So gefällts mir momentan richtig richtig gut! Nur das HR muss bald neu 

LG Jens


----------



## slang (18. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich wollte es ja eigentlich gestern schon anmerken ...
> 
> warum verbaust du eine sattelstütze mit versatz, wenn du den sattel auf derselben weit nach vorne schiebst?



(Halt die Klappe! Ich will doch seine Thompson haben,TOP-Zustand)

Lass mal Waldi, sieht super aus, besonders die Stuetze :kotz:


----------



## Sonne310 (18. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Die Vorbau-Dealerin hat Urlaub...



Huch  Ich bin gemeint  

Ich muss dann wohl doch bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. Juli 2012)




----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Juli 2012)

Aktueller Stand meiner Kiste...


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Juli 2012)

Schönes Pitch, Wiehenrenner! 

Wir müssen unsere beiden braunen Pitches mal zusammen ausführen. Fährst du nicht auch manchmal am Grünen See?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Juli 2012)

@Kiwi, können wir gerne machen. Ja ab und zu fahre ich dort, oder viel besser ich rolle da runter  
Melde dich einfach wenn du mal dorthin willst, von mir aus sind es eh nur 10 min. mit dem Auto.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Juli 2012)

Gibt es da 'was neues? Wurde Streckenpflege betrieben?


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Juli 2012)

Ich weiss nicht wann du das letzte mal dort warst, aber die letzten male hatte sich nicht viel getan, ich glaube die 2. Line war mal zu ist jetzt aber wieder befahrbar.


----------



## Peter88 (22. Juli 2012)

Jup, wobei aber beide ziemlich "mitgenommen" sind. Macht sie nur fahrtechnisch komplexer 

Zum Rad:
Kann man mit der Kiste echt noch bergauf fahren? Oder wozu die 2 Kättenblätter ?


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. Juli 2012)

Meinst Du mein Radel? Also ich fahre mit dem Ding ganz normale Touren wie jeder hier. Geht sicher nicht so fix nen Berg hoch wie nen CC Hardtail aber wirklich schinden muss man sich damit nicht. Ist ja auch nen AM Bike, und es wird auch genauso genutzt.


----------



## 230691 (22. Juli 2012)

Mein aktueller Stand der dinge^^





Geändert wurde bis jetzt "nur":
Laufrad (sagt nichts)
Bionicon Kefü
Nukeproof Neutron Pedale
Und meine Lyrik hat jetzt 170mm U-Turn statt 160mm DPA 

Bessere Fotos werden noch folgen - versprochen.


----------



## Peter88 (23. Juli 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Meinst Du mein Radel? Also ich fahre mit dem Ding ganz normale Touren wie jeder hier. Geht sicher nicht so fix nen Berg hoch wie nen CC Hardtail aber wirklich schinden muss man sich damit nicht. Ist ja auch nen AM Bike, und es wird auch genauso genutzt.


Jup, mag sein das ich nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen stand bin was noch AM ist oder schon FR. 
Sieht mir nur derbe nach bergabspaß aus dein Rad. Aber die dinger werden ja auch immer leichter und bekommen variablere Geometrien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masterwana (23. Juli 2012)

So dann mal meins:












Ich im "schweren" Gelände


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2012)

Hm, nettes Bike
das Bremskabel vorn und vor allen Dingen das Schaltkabel hinten gekürzt, vernünftige Pedale, der Ständer und das Schloss ab, dann waers richtig schön.


----------



## Masterwana (24. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Tipps. 
Ständer und Schloss brauche ich oft.

Nach schicken Pedalen guck ich schon


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2012)

So´n Kabel-Lasso ist aber prakisch zum Rehe fangen! 
In den 29er Laufrädern sehen 160er Scheiben vorne manchmal ganz schön verloren aus. 

@Dennis  Ist der Sattel absichtlich so weit vorne? Sieht ein bisschen so aus als wär der Rahmen zu groß für dich...


----------



## 230691 (24. Juli 2012)

Der Sattel ist tatsächlich bis auf Anschlag nach vorne geschoben worden...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534059&page=15

Bin auch schon am hin und her überlegen.
Mir taugt es eigentlich schon sehr... wären da nicht gewisse kleinigkeiten.


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2012)

Stell ihn doch mal mittiger ein, evtl erledigt sich dann auch die frontlastigkeit.
und du sitzt nen tucken weiter hinter dem tretlager...


----------



## Masterwana (24. Juli 2012)

Bin schon am überlegen auf 180er umzurüsten. Was brauch ich denn da alles?
So richtig steig ich da noch nicht durch, Scheibe is klar und dann nur noch nen passenden Postmount-Adapter, oder? Aber welchen?


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Juli 2012)

Fahr doch erstmal so. Ganz fieses Gelände wird das Rad bestimmt nicht sehen und besonders schwer siehst du auch nicht aus.


----------



## Masterwana (24. Juli 2012)

Ich kann einfach nix original lassen 
Ne Persönliche Note ist an vielen Sachen von mir dran. Egal ob Auto,PC, Kamera, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (24. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Stell ihn doch mal mittiger ein, evtl erledigt sich dann auch die frontlastigkeit.
> und du sitzt nen tucken weiter hinter dem tretlager...



dann klappts auch mitm Wheelie


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Juli 2012)

Hi.

Ein aktuelles Bild meines Pitches:






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Juli 2012)

Gefällt! 

Sieht sehr kompakt aus. Ist das Rahmengröße S?


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Juli 2012)

Ja, ist Größe S.
Auf dem Foto sieht es wirklich ziemlich kompakt aus. 
Hier nochmal eines von der andeen Seite:





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2012)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Bin schon am überlegen auf 180er umzurüsten. Was brauch ich denn da alles?
> So richtig steig ich da noch nicht durch, Scheibe is klar und dann nur noch nen passenden Postmount-Adapter, oder? Aber welchen?


 
Musst jetzt nicht rumschrauben, war nur son Gedanke!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Juli 2012)

Genau, mach nicht den gleichen Fehler wie ich und schraub endlos an deinem neuen Bike rum wenn es doch funktioniert. Einfach erstmal fahren und dann irgendwann anpassen, wenn du weist, was du damit machen willst.

Ich wollte nicht hören und durfte dafür mit nem Fahrausfall von über nem Monat bezahlen  Einfach erstmal Spaß haben, basteln kannste noch wenns kaputt ist oder die Scheiben abgenutzt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Meins  http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/m1/ls/m1ls1ano7g5s/large_IMG_0684.JPG?0






[ich hab aus dem Link mal ein Bild gemacht  Hannes]


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Avrilbiker schrieb:


> Meins  http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/m1/ls/m1ls1ano7g5s/large_IMG_0684.JPG?0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dankeschön


----------



## slang (25. Juli 2012)

Feistes Teil. 

Taugt das noch für uphill, oder nur für runter?


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

das ist ja wenigstens mal nen richtiges Bike hierservus!


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Oh ja  die meisten Berge komm ich hoch


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

damit es im Downhill aber mehr schafft MUSS noch eine andere Federgabel rein


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

Ne Rock Shox Sektor Air 150 gibts ab 200 und ei Paar kaputte. Die taugt was Ne Revelation oder Lyrik wäre natürlich etwas besser. Wieviel Federweg hat das Santa hinten?


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ne Rock Shox Sektor Air 150 gibts ab 200 und ei Paar kaputte. Die taugt was Ne Revelation oder Lyrik wäre natürlich etwas besser. Wieviel Federweg hat das Santa hinten?



170mm


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

Dann wären  also min. 160 mm nötig. Ne Lyrik 130- 160mm, 2 Position Air kostet natürlich etwas Geld. Ist aber auch langzeittauglich.
Ich sags mal so:
Da du mit 14 vermutlich ein Leichtgewicht, im Wachstum bist, brauchst du ne Luftgabel die " mitwachsen"kann. Damit kannste aber auch super Touren fahren
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Dann wären  also min. 160 mm nötig. Ne Lyrik 130- 160mm, 2 Position Air kostet natürlich etwas Geld. Ist aber auch langzeittauglich.
> Ich sags mal so:
> Da du mit 14 vermutlich ein Leichtgewicht, im Wachstum bist, brauchst du ne Luftgabel die " mitwachsen"kann. Damit kannste aber auch super Touren fahren
> Gruß Jörg



Jup  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

gebrauchte Durolux


----------



## MightyMike (3. August 2012)

Neue Scheibchen


----------



## kris. (3. August 2012)

Falscher Thread.


----------



## slang (3. August 2012)

Er hat lediglich das Bike noch nicht an die Scheibe geschraubt 

Welche sind das?


----------



## MightyMike (3. August 2012)

Soo sorry, nu das Bike wo das Scheibchen hingehört


----------



## kris. (3. August 2012)

Welche Pedale sind das?


----------



## RolfK (3. August 2012)

Spank Spike


----------



## Domme02 (3. August 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Soo sorry, nu das Bike wo das Scheibchen hingehört
> 
> 
> []



Fett! Extrem gut durchgezogen das farbkonzept!  (nur kefü und Bremse Vllt schwarz)


----------



## MightyMike (4. August 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Fett! Extrem gut durchgezogen das farbkonzept!  (nur kefü und Bremse Vllt schwarz)



danke dir ! Bremse ist schon schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (4. August 2012)

Ein super Teil  Wobei ich evtl. darüber nachdenken würde die Sticker auf den Felgen zu entfernen. Aber sonst gibts nix zu meckern *neid*


----------



## freetourer (4. August 2012)

stylischer hobel.

bin ich in willingen mal probegefahren - allerdings im 180mm setup und singlecrown. lies sich dann noch recht passabel hochtreten.

aber die felgensticker würde ich auch auf jeden fall noch abpopeln.


----------



## MightyMike (4. August 2012)

danke jungs,

ihr habt mich überedet, sticker kommen runter. ich wollte nochmal loswerden, dass bei diesem bike preis -leistungs-mäßig absolut alles passt. ich war damit schon in saalbach-hinterglemm, leogang, braunlage, willingen, winterberg, warsteiner bikepark und das rad macht sich auf jeder strecke super. wenn man die einstellungen der boxxer versteht rollt das radl butterweich über alles. ich bin kein verrückter downhiller, eher jemand der mit genuss die berge runterfährt und für das geld kann ich das rad absolut empfehlen. tourenmäßig bin ich mit dem lapierre spicy unterwegs und mit dem bin ich nicht so glücklich.


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. August 2012)

Ich glaube zur nächsten Saison bekomme ich auch nochmal sowas fettes.... ich merke schon wieder das ich beim gucken so kribbelig werde 
Dann als reine Ergänzung zum AM.


----------



## chucki_bo (5. August 2012)

Supergeiler Bock. 

Würde ich 1:1 und ohne weitere Diskussion exakt so
haben wollen 



chucki_bo


----------



## MightyMike (5. August 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ich glaube zur nächsten Saison bekomme ich auch nochmal sowas fettes.... ich merke schon wieder das ich beim gucken so kribbelig werde
> Dann als reine Ergänzung zum AM.



Ist bei mir auch Ergänzung zum AM. Mein Spicy ist mir zu schade fürs grobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (5. August 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch Ergänzung zum AM. Mein Spicy ist mir zu schade fürs grobe



Das Spicy ist aber nen Enduro. 
Das Am ist bei Lapierre das Zesty, und wie ich finde für die Gegebenheiten hier im Teuto das vollkommen ausreichende Bike.

Ich möchte ja auch noch halbwegs komfortabel den Berg hoch fahren


----------



## MightyMike (5. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Das Spicy ist aber nen Enduro.
> Das Am ist bei Lapierre das Zesty, und wie ich finde für die Gegebenheiten hier im Teuto das vollkommen ausreichende Bike.
> 
> Ich möchte ja auch noch halbwegs komfortabel den Berg hoch fahren



Naja, oficiell laut LP-Vorstellungen. das Zesty fährt sich eher wie ein XC Rad.


----------



## slang (6. August 2012)

Du bist zu sehr abwärts-orientiert 
Das Zesty geht schon gut bergauf und ist sicherlich auch für nen Marathon geeignet. Aber für nen XC Rennen gibts bestimmt geeignetere Bikes. 
Und im Vergleich zum Spicy ist es halt noch etwas leichter mit gemässigteren Winkeln.


----------



## freetourer (6. August 2012)

lenkwinkel ist grad mal 1 grad flacher - ebenso der sitzwinkel.

wenn man mit nem touren-rad mit 160mm fw (wie eben nem spicy) nicht berghoch kommt liegts sicher nicht am rad. 

wie lässt sich denn das torque in der 200mm abstimmung uphill fahren - oder shuttelst du damit nur?


----------



## slang (6. August 2012)

Gewicht spielt ja auch ne Rolle.
Irgendwie kommt man mit jedem Rad berghoch. Die Frage ist, wie man oben aussieht und wie lange einem das dann Spass macht


----------



## MightyMike (6. August 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> lenkwinkel ist grad mal 1 grad flacher - ebenso der sitzwinkel.
> 
> wenn man mit nem touren-rad mit 160mm fw (wie eben nem spicy) nicht berghoch kommt liegts sicher nicht am rad.
> 
> wie lässt sich denn das torque in der 200mm abstimmung uphill fahren - oder shuttelst du damit nur?



Servus,
mit dem Spicy kommt man gerade alle Berge super hoch, auch wenn es wippt obwohl es gar nicht wippen sollte. Sogar lange Touren sind mit dem Radl kein Problem. Mit dem Torque besuche ich ausschliesslich Parks.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. August 2012)

Also wenn Du das Zesty in der Cross Country Racing Galerie postest,
gibt's da ordentlich auf den Sack. 

Für nen XC eindeutig die falsche Geometrie, zuviel Federweg, zu schwer,
etc.. Kai fallen vermutlich noch 100 weitere Gründe ein.


----------



## freetourer (7. August 2012)

aber lieb hat mike das spicy anscheinend nicht mehr.


----------



## JENSeits (7. August 2012)

Er überlegt ein Uzzi zukaufen


----------



## MightyMike (7. August 2012)

Jaaa was heisst überlegt steht schon fest ! Es könnte auch Yeti SB 66 oder Rotwild R.E1 werden. Bei dem Uzzi ist das Problem, dass es nirgendswo vernünftige Komplettbikes gibt und nu ist die Überlegung Uzzi Rahmen dann Versenderbike mit guten Parts dazu und die Parts dann an Uzzi schrauben und den Rahmen vom Versenderbike kriegt mein Mädel. Problem ist, dass die meisten Versender meistens Tapered Gabeln haben und dann passt es nicht an 1,5 Steuerohr beim Uzzi. Zu viel schrauben möchte ich auch nicht. Ich werd verrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. August 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Es könnte auch Yeti SB 66



Sabber! 



MightyMike schrieb:


> ... oder...



nix oder.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. August 2012)

Nimm das SB66!!! Dann bekommen wir hier dieses Jahr wenigstens nochmal nen Yeti zu sehen. Vor ein paar Jahren wurde hier mal nen Yeti-Rahmen gepostet, aber seitdem hat man nie mehr etwas von dem Typen ähhh Bike gehört oder gesehen.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. August 2012)




----------



## kris. (7. August 2012)

Echt? Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen?!


----------



## MightyMike (7. August 2012)

was sagt ihr zu dem Rotwild R.E1 ?


----------



## slang (7. August 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nimm das SB66!!! Dann bekommen wir hier dieses Jahr wenigstens nochmal nen Yeti zu sehen. Vor ein paar Jahren wurde hier mal nen Yeti-Rahmen gepostet, aber seitdem hat man nie mehr etwas von dem Typen ähhh Bike gehört oder gesehen.



Wo  ist der "gefällt mir" Button? 

Aber mich würd schon interessieren,was am Spicy so schlecht ist.


----------



## MightyMike (7. August 2012)

An sich fühle ich mich auf dem Radl irgendwie nicht wohl. Im Laden kann man mit der Geo nicht viel Erfahrungen machen, da ich viel in den Alpen unterwegs bin hätte ich da gern schon was mehr Abfahrtorientiertes mit bischen mehr Reserven. Das Spicy geht super bergauf aber bergab fühle ich mich auf dem Radl irgendwie nicht zu Hause. Auch in der Luft ist das Gefühl für mich irgendwie fremd, das ist bei meinem FRX ganz anders. Und deswegen suche ich irgendwas was auch meine Ansprüche an die Geo befriedigt und auch was bischen Bling-Bling ist :-D


----------



## poekelz (8. August 2012)

schon mal über´n Liteville 601 nachgedacht?

Je nach Abfahrtsorientiertheit mit 165 oder 190mm Federweg und leicht genug um bergauf getreten zu werden ist es allemal.


----------



## crossboss (8. August 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu dem Rotwild R.E1 ?



Ich sag ja entgegen Messner , den Yeti gibt es eh nicht!
Nimm bloß das geile Rotwild E1oder aus dem Hause Alutech  das Fanes, sind fast so selten wie Yetis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (8. August 2012)

Moinsen

In WI auf dem Bikefestival hab ich mir mit meinem Sohn etliche Fahrräder zur Probefahrt ausleihen können, da wir etwa gleich groß sind konnten wir untereinander tauschen. 
Ich bin in das Helius, das 301 mit 160mm SetUp, das 601, das Jekyll, das Claymore und das Fanes probegefahren. Alles gute Bikes, aber das Fanes ist das beste für unsere Ansprüche. Fast wippfreier Hinterbau, sehr vortriebseffzient, und in der Abfahrt klebt das Teil förmlich am Boden. Geiles Bike. Mein Tip. 
Ich hab zwei Fanes bestellt. 
Ende August bekomme ich meins hoffentlich .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## crossboss (8. August 2012)

dann wünsche ich Euch mal das es Euch besser ergeht, als den vielen Anderen, die auf ihre Fanes warten müssengeiles Bike


----------



## MightyMike (8. August 2012)

Habe mehrere Händler wegen dem Rotwild angerufen, nirgendswo haben sie eins stehen. Fanes gefällt mir optisch nicht Bin jetzt noch auf Votec gestoßen.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. August 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> schon mal über´n Liteville 601 nachgedacht?



Leidviel?
Scheidet ja wohl aus!
Er sucht was mit "Bling-Bling", will sich dafür aber nicht auf jedem Bikertreffen steinigen lassen. 
Also lieber was mit Soul: SB66 oder Mojo HD
*duckundwech*


----------



## Flying_Elvis (8. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich Euch mal das es Euch besser ergeht, als den vielen Anderen, die auf ihre Fanes warten müssengeiles Bike


 
Ja was soll der Jü machen, der ist von seinem Erfolg förmlich überrannt worden. Eigentlich ist das eine Oneman Show. Als ich letztens mit ihm telefoniert habe, hat ihn sein MA vom Schweissen weggeholt. (Pudel und Keiler schweisst er ja noch selber). 
Der neue Testsieg in der Bikerbravo macht es für ihn nicht einfacher, er holt jetzt sogar per Luftfracht die Rahmen, weil der Transport per Schiff ja 6WO dauert. 
Ich wollte schon letztes Jahr eins kaufen, da wäre es vielleicht schneller gegangen aber da ich unbedingt erst eines wegen der Größe fahren wollte ging das halt erst nach WI.
Das Fanes ist es schon wert darauf zu warten.


----------



## crossboss (8. August 2012)

sei mal froh, das du die neuen bekommst, mit verbesserten Lagern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (8. August 2012)

Ich finde dieses Ding auch interessant:

http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsr/1_4.html


----------



## chucki_bo (8. August 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Ding auch interessant:
> 
> http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsr/1_4.html



Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass du dir das Canyon fürs "Grobe" und nen 15 kg Bomber als Bike für Alltagstouren besorgen willst?

Hmm. Nur noch bergab??

chucki_bo


----------



## MightyMike (8. August 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass du dir das Canyon fürs "Grobe" und nen 15 kg Bomber als Bike für Alltagstouren besorgen willst?
> 
> Hmm. Nur noch bergab??
> 
> chucki_bo



Chucky

meine Alltagstouren sind kurz und trailorientiert, ich gehöre auch zu den schwereren unter uns und bewege mich oft im Alpengelände, weil ich oft meine Schwester besuche die in Bozen wohnt. Es geht mir darum nach dem Feierabend nette FR Touren zu machen. Mir geht es nicht darum wie gut das Bike klettert, denn steile Kletterpassagen meide ich gerne. Es muss vom Trail zum Trail kommen können und was aushalten. Es wird oft in Harz bewegt. Die Anstiege die ich hier fahre waren auch mit meinem 21kg Kona Stinky machbar.


----------



## JENSeits (8. August 2012)

Ist das jetzt ein Beratungsthread?


----------



## poekelz (8. August 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Leidviel?
> Scheidet ja wohl aus!
> Er sucht was mit "Bling-Bling", will sich dafür aber nicht auf jedem Bikertreffen steinigen lassen.
> Also lieber was mit Soul: SB66 oder Mojo HD
> *duckundwech*



BLING-BLING ist immer was man draus macht:


----------



## Surfjunk (8. August 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> ...will sich dafür aber nicht auf jedem Bikertreffen steinigen lassen.


----------



## nippelspanner (9. August 2012)

Nein, keine Frage, das 601 ist schon geil!


----------



## MightyMike (9. August 2012)

Das bike könnte ich auch haben: Meinungen ?


----------



## freetourer (9. August 2012)

optisch nicht som mein ding - aber wenigstens mal was individuelleres.

nen massenprodukt, das man an jeder ecke sieht ´hast du ja schon. 

Ohne es gefahren zu sein hätte ich 2 Bedenken, die ich erst bei einer Probefahrt überprüfen wollen würde:

- Antriebseinflüsse ?

- Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus


----------



## crossboss (9. August 2012)

Importeur ist in Bielefeld aber das ist ja was ganz anderes, du schwankst sehr oder?Auf jeden Fall schönes individuelles Bike. Whyte  haben diese Kinematik auch für andere Hersteller, z.B. Marin, konstruiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2012)

Tut mir leid aber das ist hier nun wirklich kein Beratunsthread. Da du noch sehr unentschlossen bist würde ich dir empfehlen einen Thread im entsprechendem Unterforum aufzumachen - dann bekommst du auch Infos von nicht OWL'ern, da ist die Chance dann größer das jmd das von dir genannte Rad schon ausführlich getestet hat 


LG Jens


----------



## crossboss (9. August 2012)

genau zeig was du hast und nicht was du nicht hast


----------



## MightyMike (9. August 2012)

Morgen fahre ich erstmal nach Stuttgart und dann zeige ich was ich habe


----------



## Subcirus (10. August 2012)

Hallo, der Olli aus Oerlinghausen. Ich spuke schon seit längerem hier rum habe aber noch nix veröffentlicht. Meine Hausrunde führt meist über Bielefeld, also vielleicht lasse ich mich demnächst mal bei den Treffen an der Kunsthalle (wenn noch aktiv) oder der "Schöne  Aussicht / Habichtshöhe" Runde sehen.

Hier mal meine neuste Errungenschaft. Habe ich hier im Bikemarkt entdeckt.Superschnäppchen! Komplett getunt, fast nix mehr zum verbessern dran, außer vielleicht die Schaltwerksröllchen.























Bis die Tage!


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. August 2012)

Sehr chic!  ... bremsentechnisch gibt's da garantiert nichts mehr
dran zu verbessern.  ... um die Deckel der Ausgleichsbehälter beneide 
ich Dich aber jetzt schon.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. August 2012)

Super Bike 
Fährt mein Kumpel auch, ist ein klasse Teil. Touren oder Park der Hirsch macht alles mit. 
Viel Spaß damit. Komme aus der Sennestadt, vielleicht kreuzen sich ja mal die Hausrunden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## crossboss (10. August 2012)

Meinste Ten, sonst kenn ich keinen der die Kiste fährt!?



Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Super Bike
> Fährt mein Kumpel auch, ist ein klasse Teil. Touren oder Park der Hirsch macht alles mit.
> Viel Spaß damit. Komme aus der Sennestadt, vielleicht kreuzen sich ja mal die Hausrunden.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2012)

und es geht mit neuem Bock nach Hause....


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. August 2012)

Geiles Intense, Michal!
Wirst bestimmt 'ne Menge Spaß mit haben. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2012)

Danke Kiwi die Parts sind erste Sahne die 1010km zu dem Bike zu fahren haben sich gelohnt


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. August 2012)

Wieviel Federweg hat das Intense?
Weisst du das Gewicht?
...und welche Größe ist das?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## ohneworte (11. August 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Danke Kiwi die Parts sind erste Sahne die 1010km zu dem Bike zu fahren haben sich gelohnt



Wo hast Du es her?


----------



## criscross (11. August 2012)

und mit dem Bike kann man jetzt besser Touren fahren,
wie mit dem Spicy ?


----------



## kris. (11. August 2012)

Glückwunsch! Und viel Spass damit!


----------



## crossboss (11. August 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> und mit dem Bike kann man jetzt besser Touren fahren,
> wie mit dem Spicy ?



würd ich jetzt auch gern wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (11. August 2012)

Glückwunsch! Endlich mal wieder was Exotisches hier!


----------



## Jimmy (11. August 2012)

Nicht neu, aber Gewichtsreduktion:


----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo hast Du es her?



Freeride Mountain Laden in Schorndorf


----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2012)

Was meint ihr CC Double Barrel Air rein ja oder nein ? Ist sogar leichter als mein Spicy das Ding


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. August 2012)

Sehr geiles Uzzi, Michal! Musst mich mal fahren lassen, wenn wir uns das nächste Mal treffen.
Hast du das Gewicht des Hobels?

Ich würde den CCDB Air rein bauen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Uzzi, Michal! Musst mich mal fahren lassen, wenn wir uns das nächste Mal treffen.
> Hast du das Gewicht des Hobels?
> 
> Ich würde den CCDB Air rein bauen.
> ...



Ich stelle es gleich auf die Waage, ist aber gefühlt leichter als mein Spicy. Natürlich kannst du es fahren Kiwi


----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2012)

Meine Waage sagt 15.2kg


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. August 2012)

THX! 

Geiles Gewicht!


----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> THX!
> 
> Geiles Gewicht!



Bei den Reifen, dem Sattel und dem Lenker und durch CCDB Air konnte man noch was einsparen


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. August 2012)

Ja, da würde noch einiges gehen! So ist es aber auch fett! Liegt bestimmt gut auf dem Trail.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> was will man mit einem 44er kettenblatt an so einem bike?



Biken!


----------



## kris. (12. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Biken!


----------



## Ins4n3 (12. August 2012)

Bock steht übrigens zum Verkauf, Komplett oder auch Frameset!


----------



## criscross (12. August 2012)

@ MightiMike

wie fährt sich denn das neue Uzzi ?
hab dich heute im vorbeifahren am Peter gesehen.


----------



## MightyMike (12. August 2012)

Hallo Cris, 
 bin heute mit Dennis und dem Uzzi die erste Tour gefahren und muss sagen das Bike übertrifft alle meine Erwartungen. Auch wenns bischen wippt fährt es super berg auf. Haben heute paar Kilometer hinter uns gelassen und paar trails runtergefahren und unterschied zum Spicy ist mega gross. Ich bin mit dem Uzzi oberglücklich. Bin gespannt wie sich es mit dem Double Barell Air fährt. Da sollte man das wippen ach noch besser kontrolieren können.


----------



## crossboss (13. August 2012)

na denn Glückwunsch zum Neuen Spaß an der Sache


----------



## MightyMike (13. August 2012)

Danke !


----------



## MightyMike (15. August 2012)

Mission complete jetzt mit CCDB Air


----------



## wolfi (15. August 2012)

:thumbup:
Gefällt

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (15. August 2012)

Geil, Michal!


----------



## Rischer (15. August 2012)

Top!
Nur ich würds einfach vorne fahren


----------



## poekelz (15. August 2012)

FETT 

sowas fährt definitiv nicht jeder und vor allem ist man damit nicht so einfach in eine Schublade (Allmountain, Enduro, Freeride) zu packen


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

geil Mighty welche MZ haste eigendlich drin sieht nach 180mm aus Das Mojo in deinem Album find ich sogar noch fetter


----------



## MightyMike (15. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> geil Mighty welche MZ haste eigendlich drin sieht nach 180mm aus Das Mojo in deinem Album find ich sogar noch fetter



ist ne 66 EVO TI mit 180mm wollte keine Absenkung den ich war mit keiner absenkbaren Gabel zufrieden. Die Gabel arbeitet erste Sahne


----------



## freetourer (15. August 2012)

nice - wenns wirklich auch für Touren taugen soll täte ich es auf 2-fach (24-36 ?) + Bash umbauen.

Für bergab dann noch ne Kettenführung dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (15. August 2012)

Großes Kettenblatt kommt runter, dann kommt leichter Bash von Race Face dran und ne e-13 TRS+ dual guide Kettenführung dran.


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

Geile Männer-Forke aber pass mal auf die Gabeklbuchsen auf, denn bei der Zocci schlagen die wohl gern aus


----------



## slang (18. August 2012)

Nachdem hier alle ihre superduper Bikes gezeigt haben, 

ruf ich jetzt mal zu ner ganz anderen Veranstaltung auf.

Wer hat das schäbigste Bike, die schlimmste Schrabnelle?



Ich fang mal an und setz mich auch gleich auf Platz eins





so fings an 
Daraus ist dann das geworden:









Zeigt her eure Grotten 

JENSeits: Ich war mal so frei und hab die Bilder eingefügt


----------



## slang (18. August 2012)

Danke


----------



## the_Shot (18. August 2012)

Sieht doch gar nicht sooo schlecht aus


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. August 2012)

Sag mal Slango, hast Du die Bilder vor Deiner Haustür gemacht ... also unter bzw. neben der Brücke.


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. August 2012)

Meine Pitch-Machine aktuell:


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. August 2012)

Sehr geil Kiwi, wie gesagt ich mag die weisse Gabel deutlich mehr als deine Fox, sieht jetzt irgendwie stimmiger aus. Ansonsten immer noch das Benchmark Pitch!


----------



## freetourer (24. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Zeigt her eure Grotten
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. August 2012)

Hehe, zeig' mal deine Grotte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (24. August 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> slang schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zeigt her eure Grotten
> ...


----------



## freetourer (24. August 2012)

naaaa guuuut





ist aber nix gegen Deine ...


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. August 2012)

Stimmt, da kommt deine nicht ran.


----------



## MightyMike (25. August 2012)

sehr geil, Kiwis Pitch schaue ich mir heute live an


----------



## Masterwana (26. August 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> naaaa guuuut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ich auch mal!


----------



## Provotrail (19. September 2012)

Hallo leut, ich wolte mal fragen, bei meinem serious ist der steuersatz nach einem kleinen sturtz ein wenig schwergängig, und Bin jetzt auf die suche nach einen neuen gegangen. Doch welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen also das habe ich schon gefunden ? obs gut is weis ich net, http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/19194/kw/Reverse_Twister_Lite_Steuersatz_Semi-Integriert_1_1-8-%2C_rot_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop_ ? Hir mal mein bike ^^  nicht das beste aber für mich reicht es ziehmlich aus. nächstes jahr holle ich mir dann den Bergamont Straitline 8.2 denn jetzt will ich so ins DH freeride einsteigen.^^

Ach ja und ausgebaut und gereinigt habe ich das auch schon Gabelschaft Grade, es hat sich nix verzogen. Wenn ich den steuersatz drausen habe dann lassen sich die lager sehr schwer drehen. Kugeln kaput ? was mit austausch ? habe hir genug Lagerkugeln rumfliegen ^^. doch wie kann ich sehen ob das die Kugeln sind ? Wie bekomme ich den auf ? xD sorry für die ganzen fragen. ^^







LG


----------



## Tier (19. September 2012)

Moin!

Kugeln tauschen wird dir nix bringen, da sie härter sind als die Lagerschalen. 
Die Lagerkäfige könnten beschädigt sein oder die Kugeln haben sich in die Schalen gearbeitet. 
Letzteres würde man aber daran merken das der Lenker "einrastet". Korrekt eingestellt ist der Steuersatz sicherlich?

Ansonsten nimm ruhig nen günstigeren Steuersatz, wenn du das Rad eh nur noch ein Jahr fährst. 

---

Back to Topic:

Hab heute mal den Bashguard schwarz lackiert.
Gefällt mir so schon weeeeeesentlich besser. 
Felgenpapperl sind ja nun schon länger runter...

Mal sehen wie lang der Lack hält. Wenn die Kettenblätter runter sind kommt dann ne andere Kurbel.


----------



## Provotrail (19. September 2012)

Stimt ^^ habe daran nicht gedacht =) Also habe von sixspack welche gefuden. 20 â¬ die werde ich mir dann mal holln, also das problem ist, wen ich fahre dann ist die lenkung nach einer zeit sehr schwergengig, doch wenn ich kurtz die VR bremse ziehe dann leuft es ein wenig besser aber immer noch zu stark. aber naja, 

Danke ^^

LG


----------



## the_Shot (19. September 2012)

Hier mal schnell mein Demo bei der Samstagsarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (19. September 2012)

Boah! Lob an den Fotografen


----------



## the_Shot (19. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Boah! Lob an den Fotografen



LOB! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rischer (22. September 2012)

Mega


----------



## gorgo (25. September 2012)

Mein RM Vertex Aufbau. Fährt sich astrein.  Alpencross erprobt 









Mein Asphalt Tiger  Räder müssen Rot sein


----------



## RolfK (25. September 2012)

Die Stellen auf den beiden obereren Bildern kenn ich doch - alte Raketenstation Schwelentrup und Hansaweg oberhalb von Hillentrup/Homeien?


----------



## gorgo (25. September 2012)

100 Punkte....und macht immer wieder Spaß...

Passend zu den Bildern der GPX Track 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nnataywqjawdkmjv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. September 2012)

das ist sehr Vertex ist geil


----------



## Rischer (4. Oktober 2012)




----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2012)

ich muss das Dingen nochmal fahren!
wie schon gesagt, schnikes Teil mit sinnvollem Aufbau!


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte ja letzte Woche die Gelegenheit den Hobel am See in Natura zu begutachten. Gefällt mir sehr gut, und dir scheint das Bike ja ne Menge Spass zu machen.


----------



## poekelz (5. Oktober 2012)

Aktueller Stand des Aufbaus mit Altteilen:






Gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz - 1 1/8 Gabel via Adapter in ein Taper-Steuerrohr ist totaler MIST, ne Remote für die Kindshock gibt´s noch und die Klebebuchstaben werden die erste Tour wohl nicht überleben.

Aber jetzt wird erstmal gefahren...sobald der Regen aufhört


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Oktober 2012)

Rischer schrieb:


>


Top, Niklas! 
Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2012)

So, mal nen foto auf die schnelle:
alutech fanes 3.0 in größe L.
rs lyrik dh
Vivid air
xt 2x10
hayes prime dh
Crank brothers mallet 2 pedale
sun-ringle laufradsatz
gewicht habe ich noch nicht, müsste so bei 15 kg liegen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2012)

Und noch eins:thumbup:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## RolfK (7. Oktober 2012)

Den Schriftzug hätte ich auch gern

Haste dem Vivid schon auf den Zahn gefühlt?


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi rolf,
mail den jü doch einfach wg aufkleber mal an.
ich habe mal deine einstellung übernommen. Im teuto wunderbar, drops bis ca. 1 meter in etwa 70 % des fw genutzt. Vorne sowie hinten. bikepark muss ich dann mal schauen. aber bis jetzt arbeitet alles sehr harmonisch.:thumbup:
nur der lenker.... da überlege ich noch. evtl einen mir etwas mehr rise.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (7. Oktober 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Hi rolf,
> :
> nur der lenker.... da überlege ich noch. evtl einen mir etwas mehr rise.
> gruß, wolfi.
> ...



Hab ich auch ausgetauscht, der montierte war mir zu flach (und zu breit).

Gruß Thomas


----------



## poekelz (13. Oktober 2012)

So der Umbau ist nun abgeschlossen - 12,8kg gewogen.







...bereit für den Wald


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Oktober 2012)

Voltage mit neuem Cockpit... folgen werden neuer Sattel, Pedale, evtl. neue Bremsen, je nach Zeit und Kleingeld


----------



## crossboss (17. Oktober 2012)

@ Frank .12,8 kg wären natürlich der Hammer fürn Endurotaugliches Bike

@ Chris: jetzt vllt noch die Gabel, denn das Rad ist ansonsten nicht schlecht


----------



## poekelz (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich habt alle so coole Präsentationsständer, ich glaub so einen brauch ich auch noch!


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Oktober 2012)

@ Joerg, nö Gabel bleibt dran, bekommt übern Winter noch ne Missoncontrol spendiert und fertig. Ansonsten funzzt die für meine Bedürfnisse.

@ Frank 13,-  bei Rose


----------



## crossboss (17. Oktober 2012)

ok Chris ist ja auch ähnlich wie die Lyrik, nur schwerer durch Stahl an den Beinen was am Freerider im Prinzip fast egal ist wenns gut funzt
ist das die 180er Domain?


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

ist war nicht am Standort OWL platziert, da jedoch der Großteil des Bikes in OWL beschafft wurde auch mal ein Bild vom neuen mit unruhigem Hintergrund:





Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Oktober 2012)

@Jens - Fettes Teil 

@ Joerg, Jup 180mm


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> @Jens - Fettes Teil
> 
> @ Joerg, Jup 180mm



Danke!

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen aber noch korrigiert werden.


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Oktober 2012)

Hast Du hinter dem Santa noch ´nen 27,5er LRS stehen, der bei Bedarf rein soll? 
Oder sehen die nur durch den Fotowinkel kleiner aus?
Ansonsten: Santas rocken natürlich immer!
Glückwunsch!
(Auch wenn´s leider nur ´n Trekkingbike ist )


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Oktober 2012)

Kerl Nippel .... *STEHT DOCH AUF DEN REIFEN*.... Mann, Mann, Mann 

Danke Prof. k_star!  -- herrlich dein Umgangston

Das diese unwissenden User hier aber auch nicht richtig gucken


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2012)

hat halt nicht jeder das große bike-latinum.
erst recht nicht das in gold gepresste.


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, bin fast 43 und habe so langsam scheinbar schlechte Augen...








...aber untenrum geht dafür noch alles tiptop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> ...aber untenrum geht dafür noch alles tiptop!


 
dann ist ja gut!


----------



## slang (18. Oktober 2012)

Ach Kai, ist doch jetzt gut.

Viel schlimmer find ich diesen Hannover96 Kistchen da ganz rechts


----------



## Poldie13 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal Mein Radl letzten Sonntag


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sorry, bin fast 43 und habe so langsam scheinbar schlechte Augen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön das die Zehennägel noch wachsen!

Und hoffentlich nicht der Fusspilz!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ach Kai, ist doch jetzt gut.
> 
> Viel schlimmer find ich diesen Hannover96 Kistchen da ganz rechts



Gehoert meiner Frau, die ist beinharter 96-Fan!

Ich hab's da eher mit den Bayern!


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab's da eher mit den Bayern!


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3KPBRajN10"]Die Toten Hosen - Bayern - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Oktober 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Die Toten Hosen - Bayern - YouTube



Macht nix, war da trotzdem schon mehrfach zum Konzert!


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab's da eher mit den Bayern!



Aaaaah...! 

...aber das Tallboy ist trotzdem sehr geil (bis auf die Wäscheleine, die zwischen Lenker und Reverb baumelt)

Vielleicht sollten wir Björn mal auf so'n Rad binden und den Berg runter schubsen. Dann gibt er vielleicht das Pucky fahren auf. Von IBIS gibt's doch sicher auch schon Bikes für Nicht-Zwerge


----------



## crossboss (19. Oktober 2012)

neeeee neee Puky das sind mit die schönsten Kindheitserinnerungen, dem bleibt man doch treu


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir Björn mal auf so'n Rad binden.....



Eher hack´ ich mir ´n Bein ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (19. Oktober 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Eher hack´ ich mir ´n Bein ab!


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2012)

Hosen? Da gehts am 11 Dezember aufs Konzert 

Mir gefällt das Rad!  Ich würds gern mal Probe rolle.

Generell möcht ich mal andere Räder Probe rollen


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Eher hack´ ich mir ´n Bein ab!



Komm! Ich hab dich letztens in der Cotic - Abteilung "erwischt". Die haben doch eigentlich in deiner Kragenweite nur Trekkingräder... 

Sowas zum Beispiel:


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Eher hack´ ich mir ´n Bein ab!


----------



## DL82 (19. Oktober 2012)

Mein neues Radon Slide 150 8.0












Ich war mal so frei und hab sie eingefügt. Das 2te hab ich neu hochgeladen und verkleinert, war viel zu groß ... LG Jens

Danke..im Hintergrung ist das DH meiner Freundin^^


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. Oktober 2012)

Schickes Ding, viel Spass damit. Wobei ich nicht weiss warum die Radhersteller weisse Griffe dran bauen


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2012)

Meist kann man die mitgelieferten Griffe ja eh gleich entsorgen. So wie Sattel und Pedale....D


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2012)

das sieht schon nach einem feinem Spaßgerät aus 
 @Chris: weils für nicht Matsch erprobte Leute fein aussieht! Hab ich mir damals auch gedacht


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2012)

das sieht schon nach einem feinem Spaßgerät aus 

 @Chris: weils für nicht Matsch erprobte Leute fein aussieht! Hab ich mir damals auch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DL82 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja, sehen jetzt auch nicht mehr so weiß aus wie zu Beginn.

Bisher, war ich am grünen See, an der Hasenkanzel und im Stukenberg unterwegs...und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Bike passt ganz gut zu mir...
nen Enduro wäre auch OK, aber irgendwie muss man sich Grenzen setzen


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. Oktober 2012)

DL82 schrieb:


> Ja, sehen jetzt auch nicht mehr so weiß aus wie zu Beginn.
> 
> Bisher, war ich am grünen See, an der Hasenkanzel und im Stukenberg unterwegs...und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Bike passt ganz gut zu mir...
> nen Enduro wäre auch OK, aber irgendwie muss man sich Grenzen setzen


 
Mit so nem Hobel kommste schon recht weit. Wenns regelmässig in den Bikepark geht dann würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, aber in Wiehen und Teuto sollte das ausreichen.


----------



## DL82 (19. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Mit so nem Hobel kommste schon recht weit. Wenns regelmässig in den Bikepark geht dann würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, aber in Wiehen und Teuto sollte das ausreichen.



Genau, dachte ich mir auch...

Wo sind denn so die Grenzen für das Material, von mir mal abgesehen, welche Sachen kann man machen?

Kleine Drops und Sprünge nehme ich auch, alles in meinem Tempo natürlich. 

Aber die Drops in Willingen z.B. sind schon zu viel, oder?


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. Oktober 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an wie sauber Du fährst. 
Ich war ja bis vor kurzen auch nur mit dem Pitch unterwegs. Gehen tut das alles und der kleine Drop oben auf der FR geht damit ganz gut. Auch die Downhill kann man irgendwie fahren wenn Du ne passende Linie wählst. Letztentlich ist es halt nen AM Bike und keine FR das merkt man auch immer irgendwo.
Ich wollte meinem Pitch die Dauerbelastung nicht antun und habe mir fürs bergabfahren halt nen 2. Bike geholt.


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass man von sich selbst nur schlecht absehen kann, wenn's um die Grenzen des Materials geht.

Wenn in Winterberg die Jungs mit ihren Hardtails über's Roadgap schnicken und bei der Landung nicht mal die Kette klappert, wird einem erst mal bewusst, wie stümperhaft man selbst unterwegs ist...

... und wie relativ die Frage nach den Grenzen des Materials ist 

Eigentlich halten die meisten Räder aber eher mehr aus, als man ihnen im Allgemeinen zutraut.


----------



## 230691 (19. Oktober 2012)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass meistens die Laufräder zuerst an ihre Grenzen kommen. 
Öfters mal die Speichen kontrollieren und evt. zum Nach zentrieren kann schicken kann die Lebensdauer stark verlängern.
Bei dem Rahmen mache ich mir mittlerweile keine Sorgen mehr. 
Auch Gabel/ Dämpfer melden sich wenn ihnen langsam die Puste ausgeht.

Die Drops auf der FR in Willingen sind alle ziemlich gut zu fahren.
Keiner von den größeren landet im Flat weshalb die Belastung sich in grenzen halten.

Bei euch drüben in den Wäldern kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Bei uns in Detmold gibt es hier und da ein paar Sachen, die zeigen dir schon das du sie besser auslassen solltest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DL82 (19. Oktober 2012)

In Detmold kenne ich nur das Stück am Hermanns Denkmal...da direkt runter. Bin ich aber mit dem Stereo vom Kollegen gefahren...

Werde mich mal langsam rantasten, aber der krasse Biker werd ich dieses Leben net mehr  
Wenn mal wer die Gegend um HF/BS sehen will...einfach fragen.
Da kann man ne schöne Tour mit netten Trails machen...eher was für die AM Fahrer oder noch Enduro...da man auch etwas klettern muss.


----------



## wolfi (20. Oktober 2012)

So, neues gebrauchtes material für den sohnemann: gary fisher malibu  mit kompletter deore ausstattung und manitou six gabel.
war nen richtiger schnapper da das fahrrad quasi neuwertig ist 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Oktober 2012)

Abschiedsfoto vom Enduro-HT.
Der Rücken lässt es leider nicht mehr zu...! 
Wenn das Rahmen-Gabel-Kit jemand haben möchte: PN







Neues altes Winterbike:


----------



## JENSeits (28. Oktober 2012)

uh uh - gib es bitte noch nicht weg! 

Melde mich die Tage wenn ich Zeit habe!


----------



## kris. (28. Oktober 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Neues altes Winterbike:



Ist auch viiieeeeeeel hübscher.


----------



## Spasemakke (28. Oktober 2012)

Mein Hobel..... was älter aber gut in Schuß


----------



## crossboss (28. Oktober 2012)

Hey Nippel, wie groß ist denn dein Kona HT Rahmen eigendlich 
Das Oberrohr am Yety hat aber nen speziellen LOok, macht das technisch SInn?? Sonst schon nen schönes Bike


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Oktober 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr am Yety hat aber nen speziellen LOok, macht das technisch SInn??



Sinn: Schutz der Kronjuwelen in speziellen Situationen!


----------



## crossboss (29. Oktober 2012)

gedoppelt


----------



## crossboss (29. Oktober 2012)

Ok Nippel Jetzt noch gleich 2 Eierbecher dran für die 2 Guten links und rechts dann pasts

welche RS hast du eigentlich  final genommen , sieht aus wie Revelation , wolltest du nicht erst ne Steel Sektor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist die 140er Sektor mit Stahlfeder und Aluschaft.


----------



## kris. (29. Oktober 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sinn: Schutz der Kronjuwelen in speziellen Situationen!



Wenn man welche hat...


----------



## wolfi (30. Oktober 2012)

oh 
das tut mir für dich leid, kris....

*schnellduckundwegrenn*


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2012)

du pass mal lieber auf dein bike auf


----------



## wolfi (30. Oktober 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> du pass mal lieber auf dein bike auf



ich sitze quasi 24h drauf


----------



## crossboss (30. Oktober 2012)

nachts drücken die Pedale etwas ins Kreuz, aber egal


----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2012)

Ich werde dich vermissen!! 





Gerade verkauft.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. November 2012)

Sei froh, dass es weg ist! 
Mit dem Ding hatten sie dich doch sowieso verarscht.
Hat ja nicht mal Sattel und Stütze.
Und Du hast dich die ganze Zeit gewundert, dass es beim Fahren immer so in der Po-Ritze rubbelt...!


----------



## ohneworte (16. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass es weg ist!
> Mit dem Ding hatten sie dich doch sowieso verarscht.
> Hat ja nicht mal Sattel und Stütze.
> Und Du hast dich die ganze Zeit gewundert, dass es beim Fahren immer so in der Po-Ritze rubbelt...!



Das hast Du falsch verstanden, das Bike stammt aus dem Leichtbauforum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (16. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass es weg ist!
> Mit dem Ding hatten sie dich doch sowieso verarscht.
> Hat ja nicht mal Sattel und Stütze.
> Und Du hast dich die ganze Zeit gewundert, dass es beim Fahren immer so in der Po-Ritze rubbelt...!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hast Du falsch verstanden, das Bike stammt aus dem Leichtbauforum!


----------



## JENSeits (16. November 2012)

... klingt wie auf den Forentreffen / Festivals ...  Danke für die Anteilnahme


----------



## Gr_Flash (27. November 2012)

Simplon Stomp, bissel wird noch geändert


----------



## poekelz (27. November 2012)

sieht in jedem Fall SCHNELL aus und besonders schwer scheint´s auch nicht zu sein


----------



## crossboss (27. November 2012)

Yo chic


----------



## Gr_Flash (27. November 2012)

Thx - Gewicht liegt laut China-1-Waage bei 10,13Kg, laut dt. Personenwaage bei 9,9Kg. Sucht euch was aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (27. November 2012)

Simplon ist ´ne sympathische Marke!

Kürzerer Vorbau mit ´nem leichten Riser in 740er Breite.
Dann würd´s auch für mich passen! 
Alles andere hat mir mein Orthopäde verboten.


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Simplon Stomp, bissel wird noch geändert



Fett 
Neue Gabel ist ja auch schon drin.


----------



## wolfi (28. November 2012)

aber gar keine reflektoren!
sehr gefährlich!


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2012)

made my Day Wolfi


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2012)

@flash es ist nen geiles Bike !Jetzt aber bitte noch die schwarze XT Kurbel


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> aber gar keine reflektoren!
> sehr gefährlich!
> 
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Spacko!!!!


----------



## Nico Laus (28. November 2012)

Grundsätzlich finde ich die schwarze XT auch besser, aber hier passt die Silberne zu den silbernen Akzenten an Schaltwerk, Bremse, Kettenstrebe. Super Hobel!


----------



## wolfi (28. November 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Spacko!!!!



der duden sagt:

Spacko, der - Vorstufe zum Slang(o).

oh man, du beleidigst mich?


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

pass auf dein Rad auf, eh


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> der duden sagt:
> 
> Spacko, der - Vorstufe zum Slang(o).
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (28. November 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich die schwarze XT auch besser, aber hier passt die Silberne zu den silbernen Akzenten an Schaltwerk, Bremse, Kettenstrebe. Super Hobel!



Danke - genau deshalb bleibt die XT auch dran und wird nicht gegen eine XTR getauscht 

 @slang: Auf den Hobel passen bei mir im Keller rund um die Uhr 3 abgerichtete, durchtrainierte und stets blutdurstige..........Kater auf.


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

Ich meinte aber auch wolfi


----------



## wolfi (28. November 2012)

was möchtest du denn mit noch nem alutech


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Dezember 2012)

Saugeil, Flash!  

... und das Gewicht ist top. Ich liege noch bei 10,3 kg. 
Müssen mal nen Bild von beiden Stomps machen.


----------



## Gr_Flash (3. Dezember 2012)

Jau, 2 Stomps sind besser als eines


----------



## gorgo (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## gorgo (8. Dezember 2012)

Bin vor ner Woche von den Mavic C29ssmax auf die neuen Laufräder umgestiegen. 
Bin mit den Mavic Felgen UST gefahren und wollte die fast neuen Reifen jetzt nicht unbedingt verkloppen. 
Werden wenn nötig durch normale Maxxis ersetzt


----------



## crossboss (8. Dezember 2012)

dein Vertex ist schon endgeil


----------



## gorgo (8. Dezember 2012)

Danke!!! 
Mir macht´s auch echt derbe Spaß. 
Bin danke dem Rocky ein großer 29er Freund geworden 
Hat den Alpencross brav mitgemacht...
Nur an die Kurbel will ich noch ran. 
Passt mir optisch nicht mehr mit dem Bash und so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (8. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich die Rockys hier so sehe, werd ich echt wehmütig, hätte mein 99'er ThinAir nicht verkaufen sollen


----------



## MightyMike (8. Dezember 2012)

neues im Mikes Hause


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Dezember 2012)

Yeah, geiles Demo! 

By the way: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Michal!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MightyMike (8. Dezember 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Yeah, geiles Demo!
> 
> By the way: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Michal!
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Danke Kiwi


----------



## slang (8. Dezember 2012)

Manoman, 

kaufst du eigentlich im 3 Monatstakt neue Räder? 

ach ja , und Glückwünsche auch von mir


----------



## MightyMike (8. Dezember 2012)

Slang danke Dir, naja wollte zu meinem Uzzi eigentlich noch ein M9 aber da ich in Ami-Foren viel gelesen habe, das man an dem Bike mehr schrauben muss als man es fährt, habe ich zu meinem 30. geburtstag zum Demo gegriffen. Da es viele fahren gibts auch viele Parts. Und die Geometrie gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (8. Dezember 2012)

Happy B-Day! Und vor allem, geiles Demo

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2012)

auch von hier glückwünsche.
in beiden fällen.


----------



## nextfriday (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geiles Bike

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying_Elvis (9. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bike, geile Farbe 
Schönes Geschenk zum Geburtstag. Glückwunsch


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. Dezember 2012)

Alles Gute auch von mir, das Bike ist natürlich Endgeil  
Wo ist denn das Canyon gelandet?


----------



## MightyMike (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
Danke euch für die Glückwünsche. Canyon ist im Bikemarkt gelandet (nur der Rahmen) und dann ging es nach Augustdorf. Bleibt also in der Gegend


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Dezember 2012)

Im Schneematsch heute das erste Mal die Kenda Klondike angetestet. Lagen fast zwei Jahre in der Garage...


----------



## kris. (9. Dezember 2012)

und, wie haben sie sich geschlagen?


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Dezember 2012)

Naja, keine große Herausforderung. Vor zwei Stunden war hier alles am Abtauen und flaches gebiet an der Lippe.
Auf Asphalt natürlich laut, der Reifen baut schmal und dringt gut durch die Schneeschicht. Rollwiederstand fand ich in Ordnung.

Die Montage fand ich relativ schwer, zwei Reifenheber mussten dran glauben. Ich wiege über zwei Zentner,bin gespannt, ob der Reifen bei Bremsmanövern wandert.


----------



## wolfi (13. Dezember 2012)

Einfach nur weils soooo geil auschaut


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volly68 (13. Dezember 2012)

Wieder aufn Hermann.

LG


----------



## Porta-Mike (13. Dezember 2012)

moin!



> Einfach nur weils soooo geil auschaut


...wer schon einmal versucht hat alu zu schweißen, weiß wie schwer das ist. es gehört eine menge übung dazu. 

gruß

michael


----------



## Zyran (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur Alu gelötet und das war schon nicht so einfach.

Also Hut ab vor der Leistung


----------



## wolfi (14. Dezember 2012)

jau,
die taiwanesen können schon sehr gut schweißen (das meine ich ehrlich!!!).
es wäre eine schande solch schöne schweißnähte unter farbe zu verstecken.
raw und alu gebürstet ist eivfach nur 




gruß
wolfi


----------



## Flying_Elvis (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi Wolfi

Gut, so sauber wie deins ist meins nicht, aber bei gebürstetem Aluminium lasiert, bleibt die Schweissnaht auch schön sichtbar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allerdings sieht man bei deinem RAW die gebürstete Struktur besser.
Beides schön 







Gruß Thomas


----------



## Porta-Mike (14. Dezember 2012)

moin!

absolut irre sind die schweißnähte von nicolai....






das foto habe ich mir vom ibc mitglied botswana23 ausgeliehen 



gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (14. Dezember 2012)

und der flokati erst!


----------



## Domme02 (14. Dezember 2012)

volly68 schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/6o/5d/6o5mg][/url]
> 
> Wieder aufn Hermann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gr_Flash (14. Dezember 2012)

Das Nicolai ist natürlich der Killer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (14. Dezember 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> na das ist doch mal wieder ein Fahrrad


jo...und schon kaputt...
nur noch die halbe Gabel dran


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> jo...und schon kaputt...
> nur noch die halbe Gabel dran



Und hat schon so einen 

 der Spruch!


----------



## kris. (14. Dezember 2012)

truth never dies


----------



## criscross (14. Dezember 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> truth never dies


----------



## kris. (7. Januar 2013)

Endlich ein Bike mit ordentlich Bling-Bling dran!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2013)

Da iesses ja <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (8. Januar 2013)

Dann steht dem Yeti-Tribemeet ja nichts mehr im Wege!


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2013)

den Baum kenn ich, das Rad noch nicht


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2013)

na denn noch mal ein Herzliches Willkommen dem kleinen "Waldgetier"
Ps.: Kris, da warst du aber lange mit "trächtig ,oder?


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2013)

@crossboss  Der Baum ist auch nicht wirklich neu. 
Jepp, hat sich etwas hin gezogen. Aber ich hatte ja auch keinen Druck. 
  @nippelspanner Aber hallo!


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> den Baum kenn ich, das Rad noch nicht



Ist das so´n Baum, wo jeder dranhängt, was er zuhause nicht mehr sehen kann? 
Ostereier, Weihnachtsbaumkugeln, die nörgelnde Alte...


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2013)

Genau. Wobei die nörgelnde Alte anscheinen immer nicht lange hängt.
Immer wenn ich dran vorbei fahre sinds nur Ostereier und Weihnachtsbaumkugeln.
Teilweise hängt da aber auch ganz netter Holz-Weihnachtsschmuck dran...


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2013)

Wieviel Hub hat denn _Dein Neues _Kris ?


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2013)

140 vorn, 147 hinten.
150er vorn wär auch möglich, aber ich wollte es etwas berauf-tauglicher halten.
Daher die 110-140er Talas.


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Januar 2013)

Schönes Yeti! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (9. Januar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> der dämpferhub beträgt 50 mm.


Gut, dass wir so´n Checker im OWL-Forum haben!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Koennt ihr das mal sein lassen, ist doch irgendwie kindisch.


----------



## kris. (9. Januar 2013)

Genau genommen hat Kai Recht, der Dämpferhub ist 50mm.
Aber ich hab einfach mal angenommen das crossboss den Federweg meinte.


----------



## freetourer (9. Januar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Genau genommen hat Kai Recht, der Dämpferhub ist 50mm.
> Aber ich hab einfach mal angenommen das crossboss den Federweg meinte.



Hat wohl jeder andere auch so verstanden oder angenommen.

Aber auf so einen Fauxpass wartet Inspector Kai natürlich.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Aber auf so einen Fauxpass wartet Inspector Kai natürlich.



Genau das meine ich mit dem Kinderkram.


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2013)

Danke Kris fein,fein




kris. schrieb:


> 140 vorn, 147 hinten.
> 150er vorn wär auch möglich, aber ich wollte es etwas berauf-tauglicher halten.
> Daher die 110-140er Talas.


----------



## wosch (11. Januar 2013)

Seit 2 Monaten mit diesem Teil im Teuto unterwegs (außer zum Fotografieren):







2x7 Gänge (G-Boxx vorne mit Sram Dual Drive hinten kombiniert) bei 21 Kg Gewicht (wenn vom Dreck befreit...)


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Januar 2013)

;





wosch schrieb:


> Seit 2 Monaten mit diesem Teil im Teuto unterwegs (außer zum Fotografieren):
> 
> 2x7 Gänge (G-Boxx vorne mit Sram Dual Drive hinten kombiniert) bei 21 Kg Gewicht (wenn vom Dreck befreit...)



Alter, willst Du in den Krieg ziehen!!! 

... geiler Bock 

Bevor ich Miniwaldis Bock sagen wir mal, leicht modifiziere , hier nochmal der Basis-Zustand (mit Papas Hope-Sattelklemme).


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Januar 2013)

Süß!  

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (11. Januar 2013)

Like!

Was würd den jetzt getunt?
Ne xx1 geht ja schlecht dran, noch kürzer Vorbau würd auch knapp.


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Januar 2013)

Naja, an dem Laufrad ist man recht eingeschränkt.

- Ahead-Vorbau mit Flatbar und ggf. anderen Griffen
- neue Decals für Gabel und Rahmen
- vielleicht noch Schnellspanner und ne andere Sattelklemme

Muß mal schauen. Soll dem Kleinen ja auch gefallen und nicht zu seinem Nachteil sein wenn es um Fahrkomfort geht.


----------



## wosch (11. Januar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Alter, willst Du in den Krieg ziehen!!!



Gewalt ist keine Lösung!
Ich will nur durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## nippelspanner (12. Januar 2013)

Nicht schlecht! 
Den Hope Spanner habe ich erst auf den 2ten Blick gesehen.
Außerdem liegt Sohnemann ja voll im Trend: Fat Bike.






Ich finde die Dinger sooo geil...!


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Januar 2013)

Klasse! Damit bist Du der König der Straße und natürlich des Waldes! 

... habe son Teil das erste mal letztes Jahr in Willingen auf der Bikemesse live gesehen. Echt fett!!!


----------



## crossboss (12. Januar 2013)

schade , die passen nicht in den Hinterbau
Waldi , das mit dem gold am roten Mini Radl ,  weis net.........aber süße Pics vom Nachwuchschamp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> schade , die passen nicht in den Hinterbau
> Waldi , das mit dem gold am roten Mini Radl ,  weis net.........aber süße Pics vom Nachwuchschamp!



Danke, Jörg. Das ist auch nur übergangsweise. Der Kleene kann ja noch nicht mal laufen. Von daher wird das Rad sicher noch nen Jahr an der Wand hängen. Ich hab's nur neulich bei Sattelfest stehen sehen und da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.  Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme werden später auf die Rahmenfarbe abgestimmt. Vielleicht lasse ich es ja auch noch bei Kwadie umlackieren.


----------



## gorgo (12. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß es ist ein Rennrad aber ich liebe es trotzdem 
Neuer Look für 2013...


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Januar 2013)

Sehr sehr geil! Simplon eben!!!  Auch die Rotor-Kurbel gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Januar 2013)

Schick!


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2013)

Schöne Rennmaschine!


----------



## criscross (12. Januar 2013)

bei mir gabs auch etwas neues für den Rollentrainer


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Da sieht man das Du auf dem MTB eher Abwärtsorientiert unterwegs bist. Hast auf Deinem Simplon in etwa die gleiche Sitzposition.


----------



## criscross (12. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da sieht man daas Du auf dem MTB eher Abwärtsorientiert unterwegs bist. Hast auf Deinem Simplon in etwa die gleiche Sitzposition.


 

egal.....hauptsache Speed


----------



## OWL_Biker (12. Januar 2013)

Wow, klasse Rennrad! =)

Bei mir wirds wohl mal Zeit zu beichten, dass ich seit Sommer gar kein Zesty sondern ein Stumpjumper Elite fahre. 

Ich bin damit super happy. Hatte damals immer mal wieder Ärger mit meinem (gebrauchten) Zesty und habe dann auf was neues gespart. Für das Stumpjumper Elite habe ich einen mehr als fairen Preis bei Sattelfest bekommen. Nachdem ich ja früher eher kritisch gegenüber Specialized eingestellt war, da man ein von der Leistung gleiches Bike bei anderen Marken oft günstiger bekommt, bin ich nun mehr als zufrieden. Durch den Rabatt war es garantiert günstiger als viele Konkurrenzmarken und es fährt sich auf jeden Fall besser als mein damaliges Zesty 314 2010. Dazu kommt der klasse Service bei Sattelfest. Einzig die schrille Farbe hat mich anfangs abgeschreckt, doch live wirkt sie doch schon viel besser als im Prospekt. Das schwarze-graue war damals schon ausverkauft, sonst hätte ich wohl das genommen, aber jetzt bin ich sogar happy, dass mein Bike etwas heraussticht. 
Nachdem ich die Lackierung sogar in "Where the trail ends" gesehen habe, fühle ich mich gar als der kommende Darren Berrecloth.  
Lenker ist mein guter alter Truvativ Noir, sonst ist alles Original. Die Teile sind auch echt top. Die Reifen taugen (hätte ich nicht gedacht), Command Post muckt nicht (wie damals meine KindShock) und sogar der Sattel passt. Auf neue Laufräder hätte ich zum Sommer vielleicht mal Lust. 


http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3133/rtbkdfkg_jpg.htm


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2013)

Schönes Stumpi! 
Ach ja, Sattelfest ist super! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Januar 2013)

Also ich find die Lackierung auch klasse! 

 @criscross.    

Ebenfalls nen sehr schönes Simplon.


----------



## OWL_Biker (12. Januar 2013)

Danke! 

Als ich es gekauft hatte war gerade EM... Vllt. war ich deswegen etwas am Zweifeln. 
Zwar bin ich riesiger Fußball-Junkie, aber die EM's/WM's gehen einem mit der Trara-Stimmung ja recht schnell auf die Nerven.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Wobei unglaublicherweise das Modell in der Farbe ursprünglich nicht für den deutschen Markt vorgesehen war.


----------



## Poldie13 (12. Januar 2013)

Grad eben angekommen


----------



## the_Shot (13. Januar 2013)

Hey Poldie, netter Hobel :thumbup:
Viel Spaß damit!

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Januar 2013)

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2013)

gab wohl wieder ne Menge frisches Weihnachtsgeld 
Schicke Böcke Jungs


----------



## Poldie13 (13. Januar 2013)

Ach Joa.. Altes Verkauft und Weihnachtsgeld dabei dann hatts grad so gepasst  Nächste Woche erstmal Testen das Teil


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (15. Januar 2013)

.. flsscher thread, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Januar 2013)

Dann von mir auch mal wieder nen Update nach den letzten Neueinkäufen.


----------



## criscross (26. Januar 2013)

haste fein gemacht


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Januar 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> haste fein gemacht



Dankeschön!


----------



## the_Shot (26. Januar 2013)

Klasse gemacht Waldi, aber die Falte in der Gradine geht ja mal garnicht

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Januar 2013)

Oha! Muss ich gleich Frauchen drauf ansetzen. Normalerweise wird die auch gar nicht zugezogen.


----------



## crossboss (27. Januar 2013)

Ohne Felgenaufkleber  noch schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (28. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, die sind echt hässlich. 
Ab damit!


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Januar 2013)

Das das Bike aber relativ stark bedruckt ist, passt es mit den Aufklebern aber sehr gut. Insbesondere, da sie die selben Farben wie die Decals des Bikes haben.

Ist in sich halt stimmig...


Lars: Ist ein wirklich schönes Bike geworden! (auch wenn es kein S-Works ist )


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Januar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lars: Ist ein wirklich schönes Bike geworden! (*auch wenn es kein S-Works ist* )



 Alter, das ist ja wie zum Ritter geschlagen werden! 


Danke, Jungs!

Bisher gefällt es mir noch so. Aber ich simuliere es die Tage mal mit Photoshop, ohne Decals.


----------



## wosch (28. Januar 2013)

Die Beschriftung der Reifen empfinde ich viel störender als die Decals der Felgen, die sowohl farblich als auch vom Design her zum Rest des Bikes gut passen.
Trotz Hope-Werbeaufkleber an der Gabel (unnötig, da die Bremse sowieso immer optisch hervorsticht, zu recht), gefällt mir das Bike sehr gut. Gute Farbwahl. Sieht leicht, schnell und ein wenig böse aus.


----------



## RZWODZWO (28. Januar 2013)

.*........ich finds gut, so wie es ist.*


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Januar 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (28. Januar 2013)

Weihnachtsgeldverblasung


----------



## wosch (28. Januar 2013)

Sauber sieht es nicht so gut aus:


----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2013)

da fehlt nur der 250 cc Zweitakt Motor


----------



## wosch (28. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> da fehlt nur der 250 cc Zweitakt Motor


Einige Wanderer hielten das schon mal für ein E-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (28. Januar 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Sauber sieht es nicht so gut aus:




Und zu 100% in Deutschland hergestellt......sehr schön


----------



## Tier (28. Januar 2013)

@RZWODZWO

Wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder von deinem Bike?


----------



## RZWODZWO (28. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> @_RZWODZWO_
> 
> Wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder von deinem Bike?



Ruhig brauner.....der alte Mann ist nicht so schnell


----------



## Porta-Mike (28. Januar 2013)

moin!

@ RZWODZWO:

dann mußt du mir samstagabend ´mal dein rad zeigen..... sonst nehme ich dich nicht mit  und du must zu fuß gehen......

gruß

michael


----------



## RZWODZWO (28. Januar 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> @ RZWODZWO:
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, dass bekomme ich hin


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2013)

So jetz will ich auch mal wieder


Jetzt so nach GABEL Umbau , ich benötige im übrigen noch nen 60mm Vorbau da der 80er für Enduro doch sehr lang ist Die Spacer muß ich erstmal testen, hab erstmal die Rockshox max Höheempfehlung 30mm ausgeschöpft. Absägen fällt ja nicht ganz so schwer wie....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nicht wahr?  Vorn kommt noch wieder der Baron 2,3 drauf. Fertig!


----------



## RolMB (29. Januar 2013)

Cooles Bike ich brauche auch noch ein Enduro...irgendwann

Das sind meine Räder:
Bergamnot Big Air 6.2





Fuji Nevada 1.0 LE





beides keine Spitzenklasse Räder, aber sie rollen

LG Rolf


----------



## Xeleux (29. Januar 2013)

Mainz... 
in seiner aktuellen Ausbaustufe


----------



## 230691 (29. Januar 2013)

Sehr schick 
Ich mag die Cheetahs allgemein. Sie schreien förmlich "prügel mich den Berg hinunter" - nicht so was filigranes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (30. Januar 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Mainz...
> in seiner aktuellen Ausbaustufe




Sehr schönes Rad

 @Tier
So sieht meins auch aus


----------



## RZWODZWO (30. Januar 2013)

Jetzt extra und auf ganz besonderen Wunsch von Tier

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1300522?in=user


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei:







Schicke Kiste!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RZWODZWO (30. Januar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke Kiwi....ich weis auch nicht warum ich es nicht hin bekommen habe


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Januar 2013)

*fett!*


----------



## RZWODZWO (30. Januar 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> *fett!*



Das Bike oder ich, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2013)

RZWODZWO schrieb:


> Das Bike oder ich, danke


 

Beide!


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Januar 2013)

Das Bike!

Dagegen war mein altes Cheetah ja echt ´n Klapprad:






Wird z. Z. von meinem Neffen aufgefahren.


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Januar 2013)

Ja echt fett!! 

Nur den Sattel mog i net ... auch wenn eine Schraube am Dämpfer das
gleiche Blau hat ...

Aber sonst: Meine Lieferadresse bekommst Du gelich per PN


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Januar 2013)

Xeleux' Cheetah kommt auch gut!


----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Nur den Sattel mog i net ... auch wenn eine Schraube am Dämpfer das
> gleiche Blau hat ...


 
Nen blauer Vorbau könnte das wieder auffangen.
Auch wenn der rote natürlich ein netter Eyecatcher ist...


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, nen schwarzer Sattel wäre das I-Tüpfelchen. Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## RZWODZWO (30. Januar 2013)

Zu dem Thema Fett: Ja bin ich......
Sattel find ich auch nicht so gut, aber wenn ich mit dem Popo drauf sitze, sieht es auch keiner ;-) Zur Not nehm ich nen Edding......
Wichtiger wäre aber noch ne versenkbare Sattelstütze für schmales.......


----------



## Xeleux (30. Januar 2013)

@RZWODZWO
Das sieht ja noch so neu & unbenutzt aus 
Kannst ja mal berichten wie sich der Vivid Air im Cheetah so macht 
Vielleicht trifft man sich demnächst ja mal im Wiehen ...
  @Kiwi
vielen Dank 

Ein bissl Farbe kommt bei mir demnächst auch ins Spiel


----------



## RZWODZWO (30. Januar 2013)

@Xeleux
Nee, ist gebraucht und schon etwas gefahren worden.....
Auf dem Berg sieht man sich sicherlich mal, fällt ja auch auf, so ein weißes Teil mit fettem Unterrohr ;-)


----------



## freetourer (30. Januar 2013)

Die beiden Cheetahs sehen echt nach Spaß aus.

Hatte ich bisher nie auf´m Schirm.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (30. Januar 2013)

Fettes Teil, Torsten. 
Dann kannste es ja nun krachen lassen.
Teleskopstütze macht wirklich Sinn und würd ich auch nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## crossboss (30. Januar 2013)

Cheetha mochte ich auch schon immer Hey Nippel, hättest es lieber behalten, gelle?


----------



## RZWODZWO (30. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Fettes Teil, Torsten.
> Dann kannste es ja nun krachen lassen.
> Teleskopstütze macht wirklich Sinn und würd ich auch nicht mehr missen wollen.




Erst einmal gucken, ob es mich dickes Kind auch trägt, ohne unter mir zusammen zu brechen


----------



## nippelspanner (31. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hey Nippel, hättest es lieber behalten, gelle?



Naja, abgesehen von den kinematischen Schwächen war´s nicht sooo schlecht. 
Hatte die meiste Zeit sogar ´ne Rohloff verbaut.


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2013)

aber recht extravagant das Bike , gefällt mir optisch


----------



## RZWODZWO (31. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> aber recht extravagant das Bike , gefällt mir optisch




Jepp, keine Stangenware aus Fernost und dazu noch Standortförderung Deutschland


----------



## RolfK (31. Januar 2013)

Jepp, und zudem noch sehr nette Leute, wo man merkt, das sie mit Herz und Seele dabei sind. Ein Besuch lohnt immer


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

Warst du da schon mal Rolf?


----------



## RolfK (1. Februar 2013)

Jo, letztes Jahr auf dem Heimweg aus dem Urlaub. Meine Frau suchte ein neues Bike, nach einer Proberollrunde im nahen Wald und folgender Beratung hat sie ein LadySpirit bestellt. 
Ich durfte leider keins probefahren, hatte Verbot bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

Ich war bisher nur mehrfach im Konfigurator am zusammenbasteln. Die Bikes sind schon geil und bezahlbar, man sagte mir allerdings in Winterberg das das Rad bei über 15 kg liegt. Das fand ich schon ne heftige Hausnummer für Endurorace. Mit dem kleinen Schwarzen habe ich jetzt gut 13, 5 kg am Hacken , das paßt auch ganz gut zu den Endurorace Ambitionen. Das Scott war da etwas zu  behäbig( oder ich)


----------



## Porta-Mike (3. Februar 2013)

moin!



> Zitat von *-Kiwi-*
> 
> 
> Ich bin mal so frei:


ich habe mir gestern abend das cheetha-gerät von r2d2 angeschaut. ich muß schon sagen, das es ein richtig derber ofen ist. das kommt auf dem foto so nicht ´rüber  
und ich finde das unschuldige weiß passt ganz gut zum besitzer....

gruß

michael


----------



## RZWODZWO (3. Februar 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ich habe mir gestern abend das cheetha-gerät von r2d2 angeschaut. ich muß schon sagen, das es ein richtig derber ofen ist. das kommt auf dem foto so nicht ´rüber
> und ich finde das unschuldige weiß passt ganz gut zum besitzer....
> ...



Warum werde ich jetzt nicht rot


----------



## criscross (3. Februar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

die Zugverlegung zum Schaltwerk sieht aber abenteuerlich aus 

so quer über das Unterrohr .....


----------



## RZWODZWO (3. Februar 2013)

?


----------



## crossboss (3. Februar 2013)

@ RZW........ schon über Variostütze nachgedacht. Wie sind die Michel  Pneus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (3. Februar 2013)

Wieso Criss? Das bisserl Schrägsein  Doch egal, ist das Verlegen des Schaltzugs denn so von Cheetha vorgesehen?


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Februar 2013)

Hab' mir mal seine Pics im Album angeschaut... auf der anderen Seite des Unterrohrs sind keine Ösen.
Ich denke aber, dass man den Schaltzug auch unter dem Tretlager verlegen könnte und dann in Richtung Schaltwerk an der Kettenstrebe entlang, oder?! (wenn man will).

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Februar 2013)

Das sehe ich genauso wie Kiwi. Unterm Tretlager ist definitiv die bessere Lösung. Würde ich übrigens auch bei der hinteren Bremse so machen. 

Hier mal zur Veranschaulichung an meinem Simplon.


----------



## criscross (3. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hier mal zur Veranschaulichung an meinem Simplon.


 
jaaaaaa....sooo muss das 


JENSeits: Ich hab das Zitat mal gekürzt, ein volles BVilderzitat direkt unter Original muss nicht sein


----------



## RZWODZWO (3. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ RZW........ schon über Variostütze nachgedacht. Wie sind die Michel  Pneus?



Hat er, spare schon kräftig

Zu den Michelin kann ich leider noch nichts sagen.

Mit den Zügen schaue ich mal, ob es ein Problem gibt. Sollte das so sein, werden sie wohl umgelegt
Gruß


----------



## slang (3. Februar 2013)

Waldi, ganz schön staubig die Kiste 

Und dein Umwerfer macht vielleicht Probleme, weil er ganz schön hoch sitzt. Das Leitblech nen paar mm über dem größten Blatt sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Februar 2013)

So, die erste Aufbaustufe für Sohnemanns Specialized ist abgeschlossen. Habe heute neue Decals drucken lassen. Jetzt fährt er nicht nur Specialized, jetzt fährt er S-WORKS! 

Da kann er im Kindergarten die Puky-Fraktion gleich schon mal in die Schranken weisen. 

Vorher:





Nachher:


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2013)

Du bist und bleibt ein kleiner Spinner! 
Aber die Umsetzung gefällt mir gut!


----------



## freetourer (5. Februar 2013)

Du bist doch bekloppt ! 






Geil


----------



## poekelz (5. Februar 2013)

Geil gemacht, aber lass dich hier im IBC nicht mit dem Fox Sticker an der Gabel erwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> So, die erste Aufbaustufe für Sohnemanns Specialized ist abgeschlossen. Habe heute neue Decals drucken lassen. Jetzt fährt er nicht nur Specialized, jetzt fährt er S-WORKS!
> 
> *Da kann er im Kindergarten die Puky-Fraktion gleich schon mal in die Schranken weisen.
> *



Spruch des Tages für mich!


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2013)

Super gemacht, Waldi!


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Februar 2013)

Dank Euch! 

Frank, das ist die neue Starrgabel von Fox.  ... aber evtl. lasse ich mal nen Original-Decal von ner Fox Talas oder so nachdrucken.  
Jetzt muß ich mir aber erst Gedanken um Sattelschelle, Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe machen.


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Februar 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Du bist doch bekloppt !





JENSeits schrieb:


> Du bist und bleibt ein kleiner Spinner!




Unterschreib!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Waldi, jetzt mal ehrlich! Dir haben sie bei der OP doch nicht nur am Kiefer rumgeschnibbelt?


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Februar 2013)

Oha! Wenn ich jetzt schon für bekloppt erklärt werde, sollte ich das Endergebnis später besser nicht posten. 

Aber bei nem Laufrad gibt's halt Grenzen. Beim nachfolgenden Rad kann ich auch schon mal über ne Hope-Bremse nachdenken, sofern die Griffweite entsprechend regulierbar ist.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Oha! Wenn ich jetzt schon für bekloppt erklärt werde, sollte ich das Endergebnis später besser nicht posten.



Das ist doch für Dich nur ein weiterer Ansporn!


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2013)

Das denke ich wohl auch


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Februar 2013)

Könnte sein!  ... besser negativ auffallen als gar nicht auffallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (5. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Könnte sein!  ... besser negativ auffallen als gar nicht auffallen.



...aber muss man immer gleich soooo negativ auffallen????


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Naja, wenn man schon nicht als "Vorzeigeobjekt" bei seinem Arbeitgeber eingestellt ist.


----------



## the_Shot (5. Februar 2013)

Für Alpecin kann Lars definitiv keine Werbung mehr machen, ehr für Slimfast

Nichts desto trotz ist das Radl für Deinen Junior echt ein Hingucker:thumbup:
send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man schon nicht als "Vorzeigeobjekt" bei seinem Arbeitgeber eingestellt ist.



Ha, ha...

Lars als Vorzeigeobjekt für das Alpecin Koffein Shampo gegen Haarausfall 

Dann können die den Shuppen gleich zu machen !!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man schon nicht als "Vorzeigeobjekt" bei seinem Arbeitgeber eingestellt ist.



Ey, bevor ich bei Alpecin angefangen habe, hatte ich ne Glatze!!!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ey, bevor ich bei Alpecin angefangen habe, hatte ich ne Glatze!!!



Haben die Dir den Frisör von Elton John finanziert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (9. Februar 2013)

Erste Bilder für die Saison 2013...












LG
Matthias


----------



## RolfK (9. Februar 2013)

Sehr schick 

Wollst noch ne Kefü montieren?


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Februar 2013)

Nein, ist bei der XX1 auch nicht nötig.

Laut dem was ich so gelesen habe, bleibt die Kette selbst im härtesten Einsatz drauf...

Das Schaltwerk hat ne MORDS SPANNUNG und da das Kettenblatt vorne ja nicht schaltfähig sein muss, sind da die Zähne viel länger und dicker als bei herkömmlichen Kettenblättern.
Dadurch besteht nicht mehr die Gefahr, dass die Kette abfällt...

LG
Matthias


----------



## RolfK (9. Februar 2013)

Ah sehr gut, dann bleibt wenigstens die cleane Optik erhalten. Was haste denn Gewichtsmäßig eingespart gegenüber der normalen Kurbel, dürfte ja einiges sein oder?


----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2013)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Februar 2013)

@Rolf

Waren so 350gr...

Die hab ich aber durch die Umrüstung von Nobby Nic Evo auf die Conti Protection gleich wieder drauf geknallt.

Waren 10,8 kg mit nen NN. Jetzt ist es aber wieder ein Männerfahrrad mit gut 11kg.


----------



## RolfK (9. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es aber wieder ein Männerfahrrad mit gt 11kg.




 Sauber


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Februar 2013)

Bei Tourpausen muss es mit Steinen beschwert werden, damit die nächste Windböe es nicht mitnimmt. 
Von wegen Männerfahrrad...Männerräder hinterlassen schon ohne Fahrer tiefe Spurrinnen. 

Was ist denn das für ein riesiger Ausgleichsbehälter? Oder ist das die Sauerstoffnotversorgung für die geschundene Lunge?


----------



## criscross (9. Februar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Bei Tourpausen muss es mit Steinen beschwert werden, damit die nächste Windböe es nicht mitnimmt.
> Von wegen Männerfahrrad...Männerräder hinterlassen schon ohne Fahrer tiefe Spurrinnen.
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein riesiger Ausgleichsbehälter? Oder ist das die Sauerstoffnotversorgung für die geschundene Lunge?


 
das ist Sumses Hirn


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Februar 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> das ist Sumses Hirn



Jep, auch BRAIN genannt 

 @Nico Laus
Google mal unter Specialized Brain, da bekommst du deine Antwort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2013)

@Nico Laus  Lass dich nicht beirren. Eigenlich siehts in Sumses Kopp nämlich so aus:


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Februar 2013)

Bei "Brain" habe ich sofort an Microchips gedacht, ist aber doch mechanisch.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön das Spezi!


----------



## wolfi (9. Februar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Bei "Brain" habe ich sofort an Microchips gedacht, ist aber doch mechanisch.



microchips?
ist das das zeuch was ich immer in den sofaritzen finde wenn die kinder dvd geschaut haben?


----------



## poekelz (9. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> microchips?
> ist das das zeuch was ich immer in den sofaritzen finde wenn die kinder dvd geschaut haben?



GENAU!


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Februar 2013)

Super Stumpi, Sumse! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


>



11-fach ist schon sicher nicht schlecht. 
Wenigstens, so lange man nicht in den Alpen unterwegs ist und mal 2 h bergauf fahren muss. 

Die Spezi-Kurbel wäre aber schon allein optisch nicht meine erste Wahl.
Besonders die Endkappen/Verhüterlis sind der Ober-GAU!
Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die Ihre XTR-Kurbel abkleben... *kopfschüttel*
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3arcU__Hn0I"]RACEshield - Installation on Shimano XTR FC-M980 crank arm - YouTube[/nomedia]

Warum fahren solche Leute nicht einfach weiter Rennrad...?


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Februar 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> 11-fach ist schon sicher nicht schlecht.
> Wenigstens, so lange man nicht in den Alpen unterwegs ist und mal 2 h bergauf fahren muss.
> 
> Die Spezi-Kurbel wäre aber schon allein optisch nicht meine erste Wahl.
> ...



Ich bin aber nicht so oft in den Alpen... 
Da würde ich aber wahrscheinlich das 36er Kettenblatt gegen ein 34er tauschen.
Ist ja schnell gemacht (nur 4 Schrauben und die Kurbel muss man dafür auch nicht demontieren)

Die Gummikappen habe ich jetzt auch erst seit der 2. S-Works Kurbel drauf um sie auf Trails doch ein wenig bei Bodenkontakt zu schützen.

Die erste hatten nach 2 Jahren doch massive Gebrauchsspuren...

Ich bin mit der Kurbel auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden und bin sehr froh, dass Specialized nen Spider für das XX1 Kettenblatt anbietet und ich nicht die XX1 Kurbel nehmen muss.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Huskyspeed (10. Februar 2013)

Ja Cippel......sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2013)

Die XX1 ist schon ganz nettes Spielzeug aber der da unten war auch nicht schlecht



Nico Laus schrieb:


> Bei Tourpausen muss es mit Steinen beschwert werden, damit die nächste Windböe es nicht mitnimmt.
> Von wegen Männerfahrrad...Männerräder hinterlassen schon ohne Fahrer tiefe Spurrinnen.
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein riesiger Ausgleichsbehälter? Oder ist das die Sauerstoffnotversorgung für die geschundene Lunge?


----------



## timolo95 (15. Februar 2013)

Fast Fertig !!!!


----------



## RZWODZWO (15. Februar 2013)

Bildzitat direkt unterm ursprünglichem Beitrag für die Übersichtlichkeit entfernt
LG Jens


----------



## Rischer (15. Februar 2013)

Nice!


----------



## poekelz (15. Februar 2013)

Fettes Gerät


----------



## mcdonor (25. Februar 2013)

Fährt denn in OWL keiner mehr Hardtails? So schön locker mit nem 29" den Hermannsweg entlang und drumherum ist doch einfach göttlich? Oder oute ich mich hier als langweiliger Loser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (25. Februar 2013)

Inspector Kaaaaaaiiiiiiii ! - Dein Einsatz!

Wobei - mit dem Wort gemütlich mag er sich sicher nicht anfreunden. 

Ich persönlich fahre manchmal auch mit einem 29er HT rum - wenn man mal nicht auf der letzten Rille nen Trail runterballern will macht das auch Spaß.

Ansonsten gibt´s hier auch noch den Bergschreck - der ist noch puristischer am Start.


----------



## poekelz (25. Februar 2013)

Mit meinem Hardtail (das von 1995) fahre ich zur Arbeit - und das hat übrigens 26 Zoll und das ist auch gut so ;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Februar 2013)

mcdonor schrieb:


> ...so schön locker mit nem 29" den Hermannsweg entlang und drumherum ist doch einfach göttlich...



Falsches Forum! Guckst Du hier:






http://www.trekkingbike.com/tbo/

*duckundwech* 

Edit sagt: "Wenn schon HT, dann so:"






oder so:






oder so:






Edit sagt außerdem: "Schon lange kein Twäntineiner Bashing mehr gehabt...!" ;-) Wie immer NUR Spaß!


----------



## slang (27. Februar 2013)

Hey, 

ich fahr hier mit nem Cyclocrosser in der Gegend rum.
So ganz ohne Federung. 
Der Bergschreck verzichtet noch auf ne Schaltung, da hab ich nicht die Beinchen für, dafür hab nur halb so breite Reifen. 

Für die Forstwege hier reicht das allemal.


----------



## nextfriday (27. Februar 2013)

Auf den Forstautobahnen ist jedes Fully eh total unterfordert, da macht der
Crosser einfach um längen mehr Spaß


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Peter88 (3. März 2013)

mcdonor schrieb:


> Fährt denn in OWL keiner mehr Hardtails? So schön locker mit nem 29" den Hermannsweg entlang und drumherum ist doch einfach göttlich? Oder oute ich mich hier als langweiliger Loser?



Mache mich jetzt gleich auf zu einer Tour: LK - Kaiser - LK

Also heute Nachmittag folgen ein paar Bilder von meine schnöden Langweiler 29er


----------



## Peter88 (3. März 2013)

So..





Ich bitte darum das schutzblech zu entschuldigen.

War heute meine erste richtige MTB runde mit dem rad. 
Meine Bewertung:
Hm ja also die Bremsscheiben sind ganz großer mist. Die oft so gelobte shimano bremse habe ich auf einer eigentlich einfachen Abfahrt vom Kaiser herunter über ihre Belastungsgrenze gebracht. 
Werde gleich morgen das leichtbauscheiblein gegen eine Magura scheibe mit 20mm durchmesser mehr tauschen!

Die Rocket Ron reifen haben mich mit ihren grip überrascht, kein vergleich zum Ralf oder Race King. Wobei ich einen von diesen aufgrund des Rollwiederstandes in der rennsaison wieder montieren werde.

Der Sattel ist mir persönlich zu weich

Die Funktion der restlichen komponenten ist echt sahne! Allen voran die Fox. An der schaltung gefällt mir vor allem die 36er kassette! Flache anstiege kann man locker auf den großen kettenblatt(38.z) hochkurbeln


----------



## Domme02 (3. März 2013)

na mal sehen ob das Teil mit deinem Fahrstil klar kommt. 
Du Tier bekommst ja bisher fast alles kaputt...

Was ist das denn nun für ein Sattel? Wird es noch was leichtes? Du wolltest doch vllt. nen Vollcarbon Sattel.


----------



## Peter88 (4. März 2013)

Der Sattel ist Serie 

Mit den "Leichtbau" am Bike starte ich wenn dieser an mir abgeschlossen ist. Aber nicht weil  es sonst nicht hält  so schlimm ist es ja nicht.

Allg. bin ich von Carbon als rahmenmaterial überzeugt. Deshalb mache ich mir über die Haltbarkeit keine gedanken


----------



## Nico Laus (4. März 2013)

Habt ihr heute auch dieses helle Etwas am Himmel gesehen? Soviel Licht kann doch nicht gesund sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2013)

Ja, habs gesehen.. durchs Fenster.. gestern und heute von 8.00 - 18.30 arbeiten + jeweils 50 Minuten Fahrt hin und zurück. Das Leben kann unfair sein T.T
Naja.. eigentlich tut mir mein Arsch von der letzten Tour aufm Dackelschneider auch noch weh ^^


----------



## Nico Laus (12. März 2013)

Mal ein besseres Foto vom Dicken.


----------



## criscross (12. März 2013)

das würd ich so auch nehmen


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2013)

Nicolaus


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2013)

viel Spaß mit dem Kübel!


----------



## Nico Laus (12. März 2013)

Danke! Jetzt dürfte nur noch das Wetter etwas freundlicher werden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. März 2013)

Viel Spaß mit dem Dicken!


----------



## nextfriday (13. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Danke! Jetzt dürfte nur noch das Wetter etwas freundlicher werden.



Geiles Gerätaumen: 
Was das Wetter angeht, soll es doch ab nächster Woche mehr Abwechslung geben. Weniger Frost, dafür mehr Nässe:kotz:


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. März 2013)

So nach einigen kleinen Umbaumassnahmen steht mein Dickes bereit für 2013 

Bin noch der Hoffnung dieses Jahr die Domain gg. ne Totem zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. März 2013)

Finds nach wie vor nen prima Radl!

Aber ne Totem bei deinem Gewicht? Schnapp dir lieber ne Lyrik


----------



## Nico Laus (15. März 2013)

Top Spielzeug! 

Aber warum eine Totem? Eine Lyrik stände dem Scott auch gut...bist ja mehr Elfe als Elefant.


----------



## wolfi (15. März 2013)

scheeenes radl
ne lyrik kann ich nur empfehlen! die gabel ist sahne.
top soll auch die suntor durolux sein. bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren, aber man hört nur gutes. und der preis ist unschlagbar!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. März 2013)

Na ja 80 KG fahrfertig ist jetzt nicht ganz soooo elfenhaft 

Nee nee wird schon ne Totem werden, wenn ich mal über eine stolpere. Solange muss die Domain reichen -was sie eigentlich im Park auch ganz gut macht- .


----------



## the_Shot (16. März 2013)

Hey Chris, kannst evtl. meine Totem bekommen, bin am überlegen auf ne Boxxer umzusteigen. Alles weitere am Sonntag...

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Xeleux (17. März 2013)

Meins in seiner aktuellen Ausbaustufe... 






Die Waage bleibt bei 15,6 kg stehen. 
Auf tubeless wird dann demnächst noch umgerüstet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (22. März 2013)

Präsentiere mein Bike mal ein bisschen anders.

Habe es nach der letzten Tour wegen schlecht Wetter nicht sofort sauber  gemacht. Was natürlich nach einigen Tagen heißt es jetzt richtig putzen  zu müssen. Dabei dann natürlich direkt Kette nachgefettet und so...

Habe einfach mal meine GoPro im Sekunden Bild Modus aufgestellt und ne  Stopmotion draus gebaut. Ich finds ganz witzig, aber seht selbst.

Wers nicht erkennt, is n 2012er Radon Team 7.0.

Quali vom Video is leider n bisschen mies, ist aber ja auch nur Just4Fun


----------



## Über (24. März 2013)

Hier mal mein Hobel.
Grad geputzt, da darf er mal auf Bild ;-)







Es soll noch ne 2-fach KeFü dran. Deshalb habe ich die Kette nach Umbau auf 2-fach noch nicht weiter gekürzt.


----------



## freetourer (24. März 2013)

Schicke Werkstatt 

Ich täte der Queen noch ordentlich breite Felgen gönnen - Du erkennst sie dann nicht wieder.


----------



## ohropax (24. März 2013)

die für mich genau richtige (wenn auch falsch interpretierbare) Anzahl von Gängen 





die für mich neue Laufradgrösse am Geländerad





... in der Totalen ...





Cockpit inkl Leitungen muss noch passend eingestellt werden, Luftdruck kann  vermutlich noch gesenkt werden (aktuell 1.2, 1.4), Laufradspanner fürs Ausfallende muss noch geliefert werden, denn weder alter XT Schnellspannknochen noch so ein Schraub-Klau-Leichtspanner bringen genug Haftreibung zustande  aber Wetter ist ja eh für die Tonne ...


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf - ist der Lurchi endlich fertig geworden

Und 'n bischen gebraucht sieht er ja auch schon aus.

Was wiegt er jetzt?


----------



## ohropax (24. März 2013)

Das war echt ein Akt, renommierte Shops, die einfach Ware nicht liefern konnten (aber nicht genug E*** in der Hose hatten, das zuzugeben, XX1 beispielsweise, ursprünglicher Liefertermin Juni, realer Liefertermin pünktlich zum Fest der Freude).

So wie gezeigt grob überschlagen zwischen 7.5 und 8, mit Sommerpellen und ohne verstellbare Stütze wohl knapp sub7.

Hätte ich gewusst, dass du diese Reifen so günstig verkaufst, hätte ich sie gar nicht regulär bestellt  Ich habe jetzt übrigens die gezeigte Stütze zu verkaufen, ich kann sie nicht tiefer im Rahmen versenken, so dass die Kombination aus Sattelgestellhöhe und Schuh/Pedal/Cleat gefühlt 5-10mm zu lang ist. Ich wusste, dass es knapp sein würde, und hatte gepokert, der Einsatz war 150mm Verstellbereich gegenüber 125mm bei den kürzeren Varianten.

[V] Kind Shock Supernatural 435/150, Laufleistung 300 Meter, Fernabsatz leider schon abgelaufen, wenn Interesse PN


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. März 2013)

So richtig passt die Variostütze aber auch nicht ins Leichtbaukonzept - finde ich jedenfalls. Was sind denn das für Felgen?

Hm, Sommerreifen... Wenn ich so an den sogenannten "Sommer" letztes Jahr denke, wüsste ich nicht, was ich da nehmen sollte.


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. März 2013)

Wow! Sieht echt klasse aus!  ... muß aber Bergschreck zustimmen, ne "normale" Stütze wäre zumindest optischer stimmiger gewesen und auch wesentlich leichter. Aber Optik und Gewicht sind ja nicht alles!


Interessante Geometrie!


----------



## ohropax (25. März 2013)

Es sollte ja auch kein eindimensionales Leichtbauprojekt sondern ein möglichst leichtes und trotzdem schredderbares Geländerad sein. Es gibt etliche Rahmen (und Gabeln und Reifen und...), die leichter sind, aber keine mir bekannte Kombination ist so komfortabel und trotzdem noch so leicht. Und so kann ich den Vorteil, den eine versenkbare Stütze bietet, einfach mitnehmen.

Sommerreifen tendiere ich zu ... hmm, vielleicht Race King 2.2?

Die Felgen sind die in einer älteren Version, 25mm Innenweite, 120kg Gewichtslimit, 180kgf Speichenspannungslimit und trotzdem nur 375/377gr auf der Küchenwaage. Das Tubelessprofil der Felge in Verbindung mit dem TNT Reifen war übrigens eine richtige Herausforderung, an der ich fast gescheitert bin. Inclusive ausgiebigstem Vordehnen auf alten Rose-Panzer-Trekking-Felgen habe ich insgesamt 4 oder 5 Reifenheber zerstört.


----------



## ohropax (25. März 2013)

Das Fahrradzubehör wurde übrigens auch erneuert , meine 7x XPG Lampe habe ich umgebaut - nicht zu einer 7x XML, das wäre ja zu einfach - sondern gegen eine 7x Nichia 219 High CRI 4500K. Einzelemitter in den USA bestellt, in Frankreich auf eine leere Platine Reflow-Löten lassen. Mehr Lumen kann jeder im Fahrradlampenbusiness, bessere Lumen wohl aber niemand 

Das herauskommende Licht ist pervers cremig, die Welt ist auf einmal wieder bunt, die Kosten sind die im Vergleich zu bekannten aktuellen Emittern enorm geringere Effizienz (sogar schlechter als meine vorherige 7x XPG), die ich aber einfach durch eine höhere elektrische Leistung ausgleiche.  Dazu gabs noch nen weiteren Lipo von SLS, welcher in einer weichen Rose-Werkzeugdose im Flaschenhalter parkt.

Als nächstes werde ich diese Emitter auf Strangprofilen anbringen lassen und damit eine Küchenarbeitsplattenbeleuchtung realisieren, zusammen mit klus design aus Polen.

Edith: Reflow in Frankreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. März 2013)

Feines Bike, mal nen bissel was anderes. 

Na hoffentlich musste dann unterwegs nicht mal nen Platten beheben 

und noch Kritik: 
Der Kabelsalat da am Lenker ist aber nicht  der finale Aufbau, oder?


----------



## ohropax (25. März 2013)

Ne, wie gesagt, das Cockpit ist noch nicht justiert.

Bezüglich Plattfuss muss ich einfach beten und beten, dass mir das nicht zu früh passiert und/oder der Reifen noch etwas nachgegeben hat. Ich habe ihn eine Woche auf ner Trekkingfelge bei >4 Bar geparkt und der Wechsel ging am Ende schon leichter (oder ich hatte mich an die Schmerzen gewöhnt...) und dann habe ich sie nochmal knapp eine Woche bei etwas unter 4Bar auf der neuen Felge sitzen lassen. Schlauch musste ich so gesehen schonmal wechseln, da bei der Erstmontage ein Leichtschlauch dem groben Umgang nicht gewachsen war. Deswegen sind jetzt erstmal beides schwere Schläuche drin. *klopf auf holz*


----------



## criscross (25. März 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> Ne, wie gesagt, das Cockpit ist noch nicht justiert.
> 
> Bezüglich Plattfuss muss ich einfach beten und beten, dass mir das nicht zu früh passiert und/oder der Reifen noch etwas nachgegeben hat. Ich habe ihn eine Woche auf ner Trekkingfelge bei >4 Bar geparkt und der Wechsel ging am Ende schon leichter (oder ich hatte mich an die Schmerzen gewöhnt...) und dann habe ich sie nochmal knapp eine Woche bei etwas unter 4Bar auf der neuen Felge sitzen lassen. Schlauch musste ich so gesehen schonmal wechseln, da bei der Erstmontage ein Leichtschlauch dem groben Umgang nicht gewachsen war. Deswegen sind jetzt erstmal beides schwere Schläuche drin. *klopf auf holz*


 
Moin,

kannst du nicht Schlauchlos mit Milch fahren ?


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. März 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> Sommerreifen tendiere ich zu ... hmm, vielleicht Race King 2.2?



Auch im Sommer hätte ich gerne Reifen mit echten Seitenstollen, es sei denn, man fährt im Sommer nur geradeaus Wenn du am schweren Aufziehen Gefallen gefunden hast, wäre der Geax Saguaro ne Option.

Aber gerade am Singlespeeder macht doch der Wunsch nach Sommerreifen wegen des geringeren Rollwiderstandes kaum Sinn, da man bei flachem Anrollen, wo sich geringer RW ja am ehesten auswirkt, ja eh ins Leere tritt. Man müsste im Sommer passend zu den Reifen eine längere Übersetzung wählen, hätte dann aber Trailaufwärts Probleme. Ich würde den Gato einfach das ganze Jahr fahren. Ich hatte beim Probeaufziehen aber auch gemerkt, dass der Gato wesentlich schwerer auf die P35 drauf geht als meine Ardents.


----------



## ohropax (25. März 2013)

Schlauchlos ist eine Option, die mir immer noch im Kopf schwebt, bzw die ich sogar anstrebe, aber ich wollte nicht zuviel Baustellen auf einmal aufreissen. Du hast ja irgendwann letztens umgerüstet oder? Bist du rundum zufrieden?


----------



## ohropax (25. März 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenn du am schweren Aufziehen Gefallen gefunden hast, wäre der Geax Saguaro ne Option.


Jo, ich glaube mit meinen jetzt stark durchtrainierten Daumen ziehe ich sogar einen 26er auf die Felge. Spass beiseite glaube ich nicht, dass jemand kommerziell diese Kombi montieren würde, so lange würde sich niemand in der Werkstatt damit aufhalten sondern dem Kunden einfach 'sorry' sagen. Ich packe den jetzt erstmal nicht mehr an und sollte wohl besser wieder in die Kirche eintreten


----------



## criscross (25. März 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> Schlauchlos ist eine Option, die mir immer noch im Kopf schwebt, bzw die ich sogar anstrebe, aber ich wollte nicht zuviel Baustellen auf einmal aufreissen. Du hast ja irgendwann letztens umgerüstet oder? Bist du rundum zufrieden?


 
ich fahre jetzt schon über 1 Jahr Schlauchlos  und wenn du das ein paar mal gemacht hast, geht auch das Reifen tauschen ohne größere Sauerei über die Bühne


----------



## ohropax (25. März 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass es knapp sein würde, und hatte gepokert


 Ich habe den Übeltäter wohl identifiziert, warum ich da gestern nicht drauf gekommen bin? Ich versuche dann mal, den Pinöckel abzuscheren...


----------



## criscross (25. März 2013)

ist das der Gewindeeinsatz vom Flaschenhalter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (25. März 2013)

ne ich meinte den weissen Punkt darüber, jetzt iss'er schon weg, der gehörte zu nix, war nur nen Tropfen Harz. Stütze passt nun gut rein.


----------



## criscross (25. März 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> ne ich meinte den weissen Punkt darüber, jetzt iss'er schon weg, der gehörte zu nix, war nur nen Tropfen Harz. Stütze passt nun gut rein.


----------



## Tier (1. April 2013)

Eben mal den ollen Würfel wieder fahrbereit gemacht und Kurbel + Bremsen getauscht.
Bei Gelegenheit kommen dann auch mal passendere Reifen rauf. 






Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## kris. (1. April 2013)




----------



## poekelz (1. April 2013)

...ah, da sind ja die schönen weißen Raceface Kurbeln vom Strive wieder


----------



## Tier (1. April 2013)

Hmmm...najaaaaa.
Muss zugeben das sie zumindest optisch wie Arsch auf Eimer ans Kuh-Zebra-Ebony&Ivory-Dingsbumsrad passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (1. April 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Hmmm...najaaaaa.
> Muss zugeben das sie zumindest optisch wie Arsch auf Eimer ans Kuh-Zebra-Ebony&Ivory-Dingsbumsrad passen.




Alles gut ...Du Tier


----------



## Mountain77 (2. April 2013)

Mal die Restekiste geplündert und ein Hardtail zusammen geschustert, 12,2kg, fährt sich ordentlich auf den ersten Metern.


----------



## poekelz (2. April 2013)

Nen Hardtail mit ner Thor (140mm?) wird das kein Chopper?


----------



## Mountain77 (2. April 2013)

Sogar 150mm... ist ein 22,5 " rahmen. Passt besser als erwartet. abgesenkt auf 120mm faehrt es sich sehr gut.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. April 2013)




----------



## -Kiwi- (4. April 2013)

Top Bike und Aussicht! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Mountain77 (7. April 2013)

Aktueller Ausbau 301, das Hardtail musste erst einmal wieder die Thor spenden:


----------



## poekelz (8. April 2013)

Schick mit RS Stealth Sattelstützte!

Die Kurbel ist das eine (entelxoierte) handpolierte XTR960?


----------



## Mountain77 (8. April 2013)

Ist aus der Restekiste eine 2008er XT Kurbel. Per Hand abgeschliffen, damit es zur RAW-Optik passt.


----------



## Nico Laus (8. April 2013)

Schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (8. April 2013)

Daumen hoch, schickes Bike!


----------



## crossboss (8. April 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (8. April 2013)

Super Strand! 





....Bike ist natürlich auch top. 
Das Ding sieht nach einem MiniDownhiller aus.
Nachdem du es ausgiebig testen konntest -> erzähl mal wie es sich fährt.


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. April 2013)

Top Rocky! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Danke für die Blumen, Orkan und ich waren  waren 1 Tag mit Freeridern nur im Shuttle unterwegs. Da haben wirs uns richtig gegeben und auch geben lassen. Fahren am Anschlag nur runter ist von 9 -17 Uhr doch ne recht harte Sache. Abends hatten wir total fertig. 
Die Rocky Karre geht echt gut ab und hat gewiß noch mehr Reserven als ich. Mini Freerider mit klasse Uphilleigenschaften bei 13,8 kg, paßt ganz gut, bis auf den shice Damper. Ist halt nur Fox Dreck, sorry! Dämpfer ist im  Urlaub nach und nach das Öl ausgegangen. Das *Slayer *ist wohl nen *Fox Killer*( wie der Name bereits andeutet): schon der 2 te Fox RP 23 im A...... in nur 4 Wochen. Die Lyrik DH aber ist im knochenharten Finale Gelände (nee nicht am Strand) der absolute Oberhammer Ich werd mir nen RS Dämpfer zulegen, wenn man den Monarch 2014 endlich kaufen kann.


----------



## Nico Laus (9. April 2013)

Freut mich, dass das Bike passt! 
Man muss aber auch sagen, dass der RP23 nicht gerade der passende Dämpfer für so ne Spaßkarre ist. Ein DHX wäre da drin sicher besser aufgehoben. Falls es bei dir eine Garantiegeschichte ist, kannst ja mal anfragen, ob sie dir ein preisgünstiges Upgrade anbieten. Ansonsten würde ich bei den Aftermarketpreisen auch eher einen Vivid oder Monarch+ kaufen.


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Originaldämpfer 2011 halt. Oder bei Push Industries leider teuer tunen lassen


----------



## wolfi (9. April 2013)

moin jörg,
seid wieder gut und heile nach hause gekommen?
wg. dämpfer: hattest du dir nicht diesen canecreek doppelmoppel gekauft?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Doppelmoppel war neu schon Schrottreif, hab ich dann  Rückabgewickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (9. April 2013)

nimm den vivid air 2rc.
das ist die macht!

und kauf dir ein "L" für sLayer in deinem profil


----------



## crossboss (10. April 2013)

hast recht, hoppla, l wohl runter gefallen

Orkan und ich haben im Urlaub aber auch nen Vivid verrecken gesehen.


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2013)

Zum Vivid Air: Orkan und ich haben im Urlaub aber auch nen Vivid Air auf dem  Trail verrecken gesehen. da konnte man nichtmal ne Standartdämpferpumpe  anschließen weil das ventil zu eng am Gehäuse sitzt


----------



## wolfi (11. April 2013)

Das ewige leben hat kein dämpfer...aber der vivid ist schon äußerst robust. meine dampferpumpen passen beide. Ein stück flachstahl...da geht dann auch nix mehr kaputt

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2013)

Ich habe im Forum von Push Industries gelesen, die sollen wahre Dämpferwunder vollbringen. Vllt lass ich einen Fox da mal für mich mal tunen. Flachstahl passt immer


----------



## RolfK (14. April 2013)

Die Heidi möchte auch mal wieder posen nach der Beautybehandlung der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (14. April 2013)

zum glück ist sie kein magermodel!


----------



## criscross (14. April 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Die Heidi möchte auch mal wieder posen nach der Beautybehandlung der Gabel


 
nettes Mädel


----------



## Surfjunk (14. April 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Die Heidi möchte auch mal wieder posen nach der Beautybehandlung der Gabel
> ]



Anderen LRS auch?


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2013)

Rolf die Ly macht dat schonKlasse Bike Mann


----------



## RolfK (14. April 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> zum glück ist sie kein magermodel!



Nee, genau wie ich etwas übergewichtig  





Surfjunk schrieb:


> Anderen LRS auch?



Nein, wie kommst darauf? Aber die Reifen hab ich die Tage getauscht, die RubberQueen nach hinten anstelle vom MountainKing und vorn den Baron drauf


----------



## Surfjunk (14. April 2013)

Ich hatte einen schwarzen LRS in Erinnerung. 

Jaja.... Das alter ;-)


----------



## Amokles (27. April 2013)

hier mal mein claymore im aktuellen aufbau
neue kurbel, neue bremsen, neue pedale, neue saison


----------



## nippelspanner (27. April 2013)

Die blauen Felgen sind für meinen Geschmack etwas "too much" aber sonst ein fettes Teil.


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2013)

Meins von heute, ich liebe Instagram


----------



## MUD´doc (8. Mai 2013)

Endlich fertig mit den neuen Teilen...




Nach langem Überlegen mit einem neuen Satz DT Swiss E2000-LRS.
Die Sun Ringle haben die letzten 6 Jahre sehr gut ihren Dienst getan.
Aber der Verschleiß mit über 5.500 km machte nicht halt.
Die Reifen konnten nun nach 4 Jahren auch endlich gewechselt werden
(tja, haben gut gehalten).

Da auch ein neuer Antrieb dran mußte, habe ich mal auf 2-fach mit Bash
umgerüstet. Da ich beim großen 3.ten KB nie auf´s kleinste Ritzel kam, 
halte ich diese Umänderung mal für interessant. Neu ist auch die nicht 
selbstgebauten KeFü, sondern die von Bionicon. 

Zum Test probiere ich einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau aus (90 auf 75mm bei 
700er/12°-Lenker) - schauen, wie sich mein Dicker nun im Uphill verhält.

Zum Testen ist auch nach 6 Jahren ein neuer Sattel druff. Habe mal den 
Ergon SM3 Probe gesessen und fand den auf Anhieb sehr -hmmm- sesshaft.

Das muß wieder für die nächsten Jahre halten. 
Gegebenenfalls kommt ein 740er/8°-Lenker druff, das wird sich aber zeigen.
Geplant ist aber noch eine Variostütze - falls es mal eine Sorglose gibt.

Wir sehen uns am Velmerstot, bin bestimmt demnächst wieder dort!
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (8. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die Dinger immer noch hüpsch. 
Nur schade, dass die Rahmen ab und zu brachen.
Scheinbar meistens an der Kettenstrebe, nicht so wie hier bei exto:







Ich finde das Bild mit der Knüppel-Notreparatur immer noch super...!


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Mai 2013)

@MUD´doc, dein Nerve gefällt mir!


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Mai 2013)

Ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Pitch... 







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich finde die Dinger immer noch hüpsch.
> Nur schade, dass die Rahmen ab und zu brachen.
> Scheinbar meistens an der Kettenstrebe, nicht so wie hier bei exto:


Die Kettenstrebe hab ich tatsächlich hinterher verkauft 



nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bild mit der Knüppel-Notreparatur immer noch super...!



Das Design hat allerdings nur zum schieben bis zum Bahnhof getaugt. Ich wollte den baumelnden Schrotthaufen nicht von der Rakete bis nach Barsinghausen runter tragen


----------



## Porta-Mike (9. Mai 2013)

moin!

@ kiwi: schön ruhige ecke dort oben  und ein schönes foto

gruß

michael


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Mai 2013)

Thankx nippelspanner, Nico Laus
Jeder Rahmen bricht - schließlich sind die alle nicht aus Beton gegossen ;]

Exto ist schon ein Hardcore-Rider, für denen Torques oder geile Stahl-Briten gebaut wurden *grins* (Grüße, meen Jung!)

Mein ESX wird nicht so derbe geprügelt - würde schon so 120mm Federweg reichen - 
aber ich habe schon gerne Reserven im Nacken... und bisher bin ich noch nie von
dem Dicken enttäuscht worden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Mai 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> @ kiwi: schön ruhige ecke dort oben  und ein schönes foto
> 
> ...



Hi Michael.
Danke dir!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (26. Mai 2013)

Geile Räder!!


Hier mal mein Einsteiger Bergradl

Habe direkt auf ne vernünftige Gabel und Formula RX umgerüstet...
Die original Komponenten gingen garnicht...


----------



## balder (21. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem 2005 Big Hit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (24. Juni 2013)

das* Slayer* als AM aufgebaut


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Juni 2013)

Klasse Bock, Rocky Mountain hat irgendwie diesen Spirit  Irgendwann kauf ich mir mal einen von diesen alten Hardtail-Rahmen von denen!


----------



## Zyran (24. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein Hobel mit den neusten Updates!


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Juni 2013)

Sehr schöne Bikes! 
Zyran, was hast du denn neu? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## crossboss (25. Juni 2013)

Nen alter Kumpel hatte diesen gelben Altitude Stahlrahmen, geiles Bike!

Die gibt es noch vereinzelt mal 







Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Klasse Bock, Rocky Mountain hat irgendwie diesen Spirit  Irgendwann kauf ich mir mal einen von diesen alten Hardtail-Rahmen von denen!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Juni 2013)

Genau! Ich will nur eins mit dem farblichen Übergang durch die Blätter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (25. Juni 2013)

...und wenn mir mal eine bezahlbare (und heile) Suzi Q vor die Flinte läuft, dann werde ich auch zum RETRO-Fan.






muss ja nicht gleich so ein Prachtstück wie dieses hier sein.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Juni 2013)

Hammermäßig


----------



## Zyran (25. Juni 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bikes!
> Zyran, was hast du denn neu?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 2.



Blackspire Stinger kettenführung, Raceface Bash und ein kürzerer Vorbau von Truvativ ist neu dran.


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Juni 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juni 2013)

Scharfes Transition und Stahlrockys! 



> Blackspire Stinger kettenführung


Mein Beileid. Hatte zwei davon und die haben mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben.


----------



## Zyran (25. Juni 2013)

Echt was war los 
Bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden, dass Ding macht was es soll


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juni 2013)

Quietschen, schlecht laufende Rolle und trotz Sicherungslack immer wieder lockernde Schraube und trotzdem immer wieder Kettenklemmer. Irgendwann habe ich die Rolle verloren und mich über die Ruhe und den geringen Tretwiderstand gewundert. 

Jetzt ist eine e.thirteen TRS+ montiert. Einmal eingestellt und keinen weiteren Gedanken daran verschwendet.


----------



## Zyran (25. Juni 2013)

S******, hört sich sehr nach Montagsmodell an
Werd das bei meiner mal im Auge behalten.
Bis jetzt ist noch alles fest, hoffe das bleib so


----------



## Flying_Elvis (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte eine ganze Zeit die Shaman Racing Enduro (baugleich mit der Stinger) montiert und die Rolle sogar für 3-Fach modifiziert. 
Funktionierte bis zuletzt problemlos.


----------



## crossboss (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn auch in der anderen Rocky Farbe-ich hoffe ich kann schon bald mein 99er Element  mal wieder artgerecht bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juni 2013)

Sehr sehr sehr schön! Auch in Blau würd ich das nehmen  Was is denn da unten um die Hinterbaugelenke am Tretlager? Dreckschutz? ^^


----------



## crossboss (27. Juni 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Sehr sehr sehr schön! Auch in Blau würd ich das nehmen  Was is denn da unten um die Hinterbaugelenke am Tretlager? Dreckschutz? ^^



Ja, selbstgebautes Kondom, da das ungeschützte Hauptgelenk sich mit im Modder zu schnell festsetzen würde. Muß ich mal wieder mit nem Kabelbinder richtig fixieren.


----------



## Wakasa (27. Juni 2013)

Oha, bei diesen ganzen krassen Bikes komm ich mir vor wie in der Dusche bei den Harlem GLobetrotters.....
Also ich bin Blutiger Anfänger, daher noch alles Original.
(Denkt euch das Schloss weg, das war 2 Stunden nachdem ich das Bike vom Händler geholt hab, er hats mir drangemacht)


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Juni 2013)

Boah... Kein Dreck...nicht mal Staub... Nagelneu der Hobel


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Juni 2013)

@Wakasa: Auf dem CC-HT haben viele von uns angefangen. 
Zum Reinschnuppern in den Sport nicht die schlechteste Wahl. 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## poekelz (28. Juni 2013)

Wakasa schrieb:


> Oha, bei diesen ganzen krassen Bikes komm ich mir vor wie in der Dusche bei den Harlem GLobetrotters.....
> Also ich bin Blutiger Anfänger, daher noch alles Original.
> (Denkt euch das Schloss weg, das war 2 Stunden nachdem ich das Bike vom Händler geholt hab, er hats mir drangemacht)



Ein solides gute Hardtail, nur die billigen Plastikpedale mit den Reflektoren gehören schnellstens ausgetauscht in SPD-Klickies oder vernünftige Flats. Ansonsten ist der erste Stunt durch abrutschen auf der feuchten Pedale schon vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Wakasa (28. Juni 2013)

Hey!
Erstmal danke für euren Zuspruch 

Und jaaaa, die Pedale hatte ich vor auszutauschen. Ich hab oft "Wellgo V8 Flats" gelesen. Sehen solide aus und kosten kein Vermögen, die werdens wohl.

Stunts sind erstmal keine Option.....bin nen Schwergewicht (190 cm, 115 kg)
Aber erstmal normal Km und Hm zurücklegen und nen paar easy Trails versuchen.

Und mal gucken, wenn ich meine das mehr muss und vorallem das Finanzielle stimmt kommt nen All Mountain


----------



## slang (28. Juni 2013)

An so ein Teil gehören aber eigentlich Klickpedale


----------



## Wakasa (28. Juni 2013)

Mh ne, klickpedale sind mir zu tricky.
Wie gesagt, bin Neuling, erstmal easy going 

@ Surfjunk: Hab den Hobel Heute schöööön dreckig gemacht 

War in Melle an der Ottoshöhe. Ich kann jetzt nich sagen ob da gewisse Trails oder sonstiges sind aber ich hab nen paar Stellen gefunden die ziemlich bock gemacht haben.
Was ein geiles Gefühl mitten im Wald einfach mal volle kanne richtung unten zu ballern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Juni 2013)

Wakasa schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> Was ein geiles Gefühl mitten im Wald einfach mal volle kanne richtung unten zu ballern!!!



So ist es! 
Viel Spaß noch.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Juli 2013)

Meine Kiste heute am Kaiser:







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Wakasa (1. Juli 2013)

Wasn geiles Ding....

Als was gilt die Rahmengeometrie, is das ein All Mountain oder Enduro?


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juli 2013)

@Wakasa:

Moin.
Tendenz mehr zum Enduro.
- 13,6 kg
- 160mm vorne, 150mm hinten
- Federelemente auf Abfahrt ausgelegt, aber mit Lockout-Möglichkeit am Heck, die ich auch regelmäßig nutze.
- Lenkwinkel um die 65-66°.
- Reifen vorne Butcher Control, hinten Purgatory control. Beide Tubeless.
- relativ langer Radstand

Ja, ich denke (wenn man differenzieren möchte) insgesamt mehr "Enduro".

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (2. Juli 2013)

oder einfach *Allduro*


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juli 2013)

Ich unterscheide in diesen beiden Kategorien sowieso nicht so stark. Ist für mich fast das Gleiche.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (2. Juli 2013)

Die Amis kennen ja auch nur Allmountain. Unter Enduro verstehen sie das Rennformat.

Du hast neue Laufräder drauf. Was hast du dir gegönnt?


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juli 2013)

Ja, hab' neue Laufräder.
DT Swiss 240s + ZTR Flow EX. Tubeless.


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (2. Juli 2013)

Top! Auch auf den Geschmack von Klicks gekommen?


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juli 2013)

Hi.
Ja, bin derzeit am Testen. Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (3. Juli 2013)

Ich denke auch, der Unterschied ist da eher nur durch geschicktes Marketing begründet. Klickies sind auch fast immer gut!


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. August 2013)

Hi.

Neue Federgabel im Pitch...














Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (13. August 2013)

Fette Maschine!


----------



## slang (13. August 2013)

Rein farblich betrachtet auf jedem Fall ne Verbesserung 

Aber was passte an der BOS nicht? Ich dachte immer die wären das non-plus-ultra?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. August 2013)

Hab ich mich heute auch schon gefragt als ich das Foto sah. Doch nich so geil?


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. August 2013)

Hi.
Die Bos ist klasse. Wollte aber wieder Stahlfeder fahren.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

Passt gut zum Bike!


----------



## Jimmy (16. August 2013)

In Ruhe aufgebaut, aber endlich fertig:





Morgen oder Sonntag erste Testfahrt ;-)


----------



## wolfi (16. August 2013)

Sehr schick!
Was wiegt das fanes mir der carbon-strebe und der bos?

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (16. August 2013)

Goiles Fanes!


----------



## Jimmy (16. August 2013)

Ohne Pedale 12,94 wie es da steht.


----------



## wolfi (16. August 2013)

15,8 kg... stich! schwer gewinnt...oder?

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. August 2013)

Very nice!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RolfK (16. August 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> 15,8 kg




Alter Schwede, du musst auch mal den Dreck runterkratzen 

Wieso ist dein L so schwer, mein XL liegt bei 15kg

 @Jimmy 
Ist dein Monarch Plus zufälligerweise schon der 2014'er? Würd mich mal interessieren, ob der jetzt besser funzt als der alte

Ach ja: Geiles Frauchen hast du da


----------



## Jimmy (16. August 2013)

Ja ist 2014. Sonntag kann ich mehr sagen. Bin selber gespannt, hatte im alten Fanes auch noch den falschen Tune und eine immer grenzwertig langsame Zugstufe.

@ Wolfi: Gewicht rollt immer und hält meistens auch länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (16. August 2013)

Hatte den alten auch schon mal getestet gegen den Vivid, trotz L/M Tune und HV aber nicht so aktiv wie der Vivid. Dann schreib Sonntag mal was zu dem neuen, du kannst ja optimal vergleiche ziehen, kennst den Alten ja


----------



## Flying_Elvis (17. August 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wieso ist dein L so schwer, mein XL liegt bei 15kg


 
Jürgen hat für Wolfi bestimmt einen HD-Rahmen mit 0,25to Zulassung für extra ruppige Fahrweise bruzzeln lassen, sowas wiegt halt.  
@_Jimmy_

Sehr schönes Fanes 
Berichte mal etwas über die BOS im Fanes, du hattest vorher eine Lyrik, richtig?


----------



## Surfjunk (17. August 2013)

Ich hatte meinen mal zum Lord Helmchen geschickt.
Der hat die Tunes so verändert das der super in meine Enduro passt trotz meiner Wanne und einen Hebelverhältnisse von 3/1.
Zugstufe wurde auch schneller gemacht.
Das alles nur durch ein Beratungsgespräch am Telefon.
Der Junge kann was


----------



## RolfK (17. August 2013)

Mit meinem Vivid war ich auch bei Stefan, weil er mir etwas zu progressiv war. Mir geht es aber ums Feeling, der Vivid fühlt sich sehr satt an, da kam der alte MP nicht mit. Da aber beim Neuen etwas geändert wurde mit dickerem Kolben, dadurch mehr Ölfluss, hoffe ich, das der sich auch etwas in die Richtung geändert hat. 
Wenn der 2014er nicht zum Rahmen passt mit dem M/M Tune muss man eh was machen lassen, da es diesen nur noch mit dem M/M geben wird laut SportImport.


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2013)

Ich glaube wenn ich die Tage mit ihm eine Runde am Ochsenkopf drehe und bei ihm nächtige bevor es Heim geht, sollte ich ihn mal an mein Fahrwerk lassen! 

Geile Fanes - das Gewicht ist traumhaft!


----------



## Jimmy (17. August 2013)

Hi,
besten Dank fürs Feedback. Bin gespannt wie es sich schlägt. Vorher hatte ich eine Lyrik DH im alten Fanes, die brauchte aber viel Wartung und ging mir etwas schnell beim Anbremsen in den FW. Da erhoffe ich mir Besserung. Morgen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. August 2013)

So; wir haben Neo sein Hotrock zum Mini-Enduro aufgeblasen. 
Damit lässt er es beim nächsten HK-Cup krachen


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. August 2013)

Sieht super aus! Damit kann er's richtig krachen lassen!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (18. August 2013)

Da fehlt noch der "Wichteljäger"-Aufkleber!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. August 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch der "Wichteljäger"-Aufkleber!


----------



## the_Shot (18. August 2013)

Sieh gut aus:thumbup:, nu hat er auch vernünftige Stopper

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Jimmy (18. August 2013)

Erstes Fazit: Monarch Plus 2014 mit LM Tune steht dem Fanes deutlich besser Las der alte MM. Zugstufeneinstellung ist wirksam und bergauf sackt er nicht mehr ein, so kann man die Vorteile vom Fanes voll nutzen. Bergab hadere ich noch etwas mit dem SetUp und Luftdruck, war heute aber an der Hasenkanzel und somit mir eher unbekannte Trails. Das muss ich auf der Hausrunde abstimmen.

Zur BOS: steht schön da, sackt kaum weg, super Losbrechmoment und Änderungen an den Einstellungen merkt man sofort. Aber auch hier noch kein Traumsetup gefunden, ggf. noch etws viel Druckstufe oder Luft.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. August 2013)

Mein Tipp zur BOS.

Setup auf SAG 40-55mm. steht auch so in der Manual.
Dann gibt sie den gesamten Federweg frei.
Zugstufe Standart. Low Speed 5 weniger als Standart, High Speed erst mal voll auf.


----------



## RolfK (20. August 2013)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Erstes Fazit: Monarch Plus 2014 mit LM Tune steht dem Fanes deutlich besser Las der alte MM. Zugstufeneinstellung ist wirksam und bergauf sackt er nicht mehr ein, so kann man die Vorteile vom Fanes voll nutzen.




Das hört sich eigentlich schon mal gut an. Aber wo hast du den mit L/M-Tune herbekommen? Laut SportImport soll es ab 2014er Jahrgang nur noch als M/M zu kaufen geben, zumindest im Aftermarket


----------



## nippelspanner (9. September 2013)

Das Projekt "Winter Bike" ist fertig!

Rahmen: On One 456 Evo Titanium
Gabel: Sektor RL 140 mit harten Federn (0,85 Tonner )
Antrieb: SLX 2 x 9
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7
Steuersatz: Acros
Lenker/Vorbau/Bash: Race Face
Stütze: Gravity Dropper
Naben/Schnellsp.: Hope
Felgen: Mavic 321/521







Fährt sich seeehr lässig!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (9. September 2013)

Und sieht auch seeehr lässig aus 

Sehr edel so ein Rahmen, die Sektor passt ja perfekt dazu  
Top !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (9. September 2013)

sehr schick geworden!


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. September 2013)

Cooles Bike!
Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (11. September 2013)

Björn


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2013)

schick Björn! 

Meins farblich abgestimmt in der Bikepark-Serfaus-Gondel ... und einmal auf einer alten Burgruine im Allgäu:









LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (11. September 2013)

Jens, mir gefiel das Bild mit dem Brat..sch aus deinem Foto-Reisebericht noch viel besser


----------



## v1p0r (11. September 2013)

Ich Zeigt euch auch mal, mit was ich dieses Jahr so unterwegs war


----------



## kris. (11. September 2013)




----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2013)

Schicke Fanes!

Frank, was meinst du?


----------



## poekelz (12. September 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Frank, was meinst du?



DAS HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (15. September 2013)

Ich hatte mir die Tage mal einen Lapierre Rahmen im Bikemarkt geschossen für meine Holde.

Heute hatten wir dann die erste Testfahrt damit.
Frau glücklich (undheilegeblieben), Mann auch glücklich 






















Kurbel baue ich jetzt noch auf 2-fach und Bash um.
Ein drittes KB brauchen sie nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## the_Shot (15. September 2013)

Lass mich raten, den Baron hatteste noch rumliegen!?

Der Reifen ist n bisschen überdimensioniert, ansonsten ists n schickes Rad geworden:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## criscross (15. September 2013)

Schickes Damenrad 

Sind die Bremshebel  nicht nen bissle nah am Griff ?


----------



## Surfjunk (15. September 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, den Baron hatteste noch rumliegen!?
> 
> Der Reifen ist n bisschen überdimensioniert, ansonsten ists n schickes Rad geworden:thumbup:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Genauso wie den MKII für hinten. 
Ich finde Baron 2,3/MKII 2,4 Tubless ist eine Mädchen taugliche Kombi.
Wir wollen ja nicht das mein Schatz zu fall kommt wegen schlechter Reifen ala NN oder son scheiss



criscross schrieb:


> Schickes Damenrad
> 
> Sind die Bremshebel  nicht nen bissle nah am Griff ?



Ich weiss ja nicht was deine Frau für Hände hat  , meine hat schöne kleine Hände.


----------



## the_Shot (15. September 2013)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## criscross (15. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Genauso wie den MKII für hinten.
> Ich finde Baron 2,3/MKII 2,4 Tubless ist eine Mädchen taugliche Kombi.
> Wir wollen ja nicht das mein Schatz zu fall kommt wegen schlechter Reifen ala NN oder son scheiss
> 
> ...



Meine hat auch keine Bärenpratzen, bremst allerdings  auch nur mit einem Finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (15. September 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> Meine hat auch keine Bärenpratzen, bremst allerdings  auch nur mit einem Finger





Jetzt weiss ich auch was du meinst, ich schau da nochmal nach.


----------



## criscross (15. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch was du meinst, ich schau da nochmal nach.



Und dann leg doch noch die vordere Bremsleitung innen  an der Gabel lang


----------



## Nico Laus (15. September 2013)

Ich muss gestehen, der Franzose gefällt mir echt gut!  


Ich habe da auch 'nen "neues"...aus einem alten MTB zusammengesteckt. UND MAN GLAUBT ES KAUM: Auf Asphalt zu fahren fetzt.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. September 2013)

Nico... das Ding schreit ja nach Speed. 

Erinnert mich irgendwie hier dran.

http://youtu.be/nxKBtHroLiw


----------



## Nico Laus (15. September 2013)

Dein Link geht nicht, aber "ich BIN speed, mother****er!"?


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. September 2013)

Schönes Lapierre!
Das Cannondale-Speedbike ist fett! Sowas ähnliches kommt bei mir auch noch.
Viel Spaß mit den Bikes!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. September 2013)

Da sollte keine Link sein.
Siehst du nicht das eingebettet YT Video?


----------



## Nico Laus (15. September 2013)

Youtube meckert: "Dieses Video existiert nicht." 


 @-Kiwi-, hast du schon was im Sinn? Ich finde die  Hybrinds von Charge haben etwas.
Übrigens...das Cannondale war im früheren Leben ein Canyon.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Siehst du nicht das eingebettet YT Video?


Nein.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Kurbel baue ich jetzt noch auf 2-fach und Bash um.



Dann gönn´ dem Haushaltsvorstand auch gleich ´ne andere Kurbel. (XT in schwarz?) Dieses Bleimonster muss sie ja nicht unbedingt auf den Berg schleppen! 
Hätte auch noch eine fast neue SLX liegen. Passt natürlich farblich nicht so schön...

PS: Dann können wir ja demnächst mal mit unseren Ladies los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. September 2013)

@Nico Laus:
Noch nichts bestimmtes. Das Bad Boy von Cannondale gefällt mir aber ganz gut.
Ansonsten noch die Speed-/Fitness-Bikes von Specialized. Ich werde sehen...
Ja, die Bikes von Charge sind auch cool; danke für den Link.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Dann gönn´ dem Haushaltsvorstand auch gleich ´ne andere Kurbel. (XT in schwarz?) Dieses Bleimonster muss sie ja nicht unbedingt auf den Berg schleppen!
> Hätte auch noch eine fast neue SLX liegen. Passt natürlich farblich nicht so schön...
> 
> PS: Dann können wir ja demnächst mal mit unseren Ladies los.



Hmmm... das mit dem Link ist ja blöd.
Ich sehe den als frame wo ein Film drin läuft 

Ich habe mir eine x0 Carbon gegönnt.
Mir fehlen nur noch eine paar Kleinteile, dann bekommt sie meine XT aus dm Enduro.

Sach mal dieses Ladies Camp in Wilingen, hast du da mal Info drüber?


----------



## nippelspanner (16. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sach mal dieses Ladies Camp in Wilingen, hast du da mal Info drüber?



http://www.dierasenmaeher.de/wcamps_overview.shtml


----------



## crossboss (16. September 2013)

----und die Frau schaut ja sogar glücklich aus


----------



## esta (19. September 2013)

Hab mir vor knapp 2 monaten auch mal was neues gegönnt:


----------



## nippelspanner (20. September 2013)

Geil, ich mag das Ding!

Ed Oxley auch:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BpWcOcPro4"]Titus 'El Guapo' - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## esta (20. September 2013)

Gabel wird wenn ich im Winter langeweile hab noch schwarz lackiert, aber der bock geht gut ab.


----------



## Racer48 (27. September 2013)

.


----------



## wosch (28. September 2013)

Racer48 schrieb:


> .



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (28. September 2013)

!

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## kris. (28. September 2013)

#


----------



## Surfjunk (28. September 2013)

$$$


----------



## the_Shot (28. September 2013)



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Oktober 2013)

Das Pitch wurde wieder "erleichtert". 
Durch einen Carbon-Lenker:  Specialized S-Works Prowess Enduro Carbon 720mm












Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. Oktober 2013)

Hammer Bike Kiwi, aber reicht dir die Lenkerbreite? Ich hatte damals 73 cm und fand das da noch 2 cm Platz nach oben gewesen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir.
Ja, für's Enduro fahren reicht es mir.
Mein Boobar hatte anfangs 740mm. Den hatte ich dann auf 730mm gekürzt.
Jetzt die 720mm fühlen sich ebenfalls gut an. Schmaler will ich es aber trotzdem nicht haben.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (12. Oktober 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ----und die Frau schaut ja sogar glücklich aus



Den Stein kenne ich!!! 
Home sweet Home.


----------



## funkenritter (13. Oktober 2013)

Dennis32, ich kenn den Kiesel auch


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde ihn heute Nachmittag wieder besuchen


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Oktober 2013)

Also Jungs wer den Ollen Klumpen nicht kennt kann nicht von sich behaupten MTB im Wiehen zu fahren.
Den habe ich bestimmt 15mal in meine Fotosammlung.


----------



## criscross (13. Oktober 2013)

dann mach doch mal ne Führung


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Oktober 2013)

Du wirst lachen, habe ich schon mal, genauso wie im Deister.

Warst du nicht sogar dabei???


----------



## criscross (13. Oktober 2013)

Nein.....leider nicht


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Oktober 2013)

Na dann hast du echt was verpasst. 

Ihr Säcke könnt euch ja mal aufraffen dann machen wir mal alle Nighride um Lübbecke oder Bad Oeynhausen.

Schöne Naturtrails, noch gut fahrbar aktuell bei dem Wetter.


----------



## criscross (13. Oktober 2013)

läßt sich einrichten !

das letzte mal musstes du ja leider mit technischem Defekt den Nightride abbrechen 
( Schaltwerk  ab )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (13. Oktober 2013)

Siehste, ich wusste doch wir sind schon mal zusammen gefahren


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2013)

Hab' mir jetzt auch 'ne Funzel bestellt. Bin beim Nightride dabei!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hab' mir jetzt auch 'ne Funzel bestellt. Bin beim Nightride dabei!
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Hast du den China Böller gefunden?


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die Cree Xml T6. Mit drei LEDs. 
Für den Helm hole ich mir noch eine mit einer LED.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Oktober 2013)

top


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Oktober 2013)

Huch... die probiere ich doch mal aus für das schmale Geld.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121163392381


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich als NR-Banause frage mal:

Ist sowas ausreichend für ne Nachtfahrt? Und ist die Lampe auch brauchbar für die Strasse oder nicht zugelassen, weil zu hell??

Für die Kohle würde ich's auch mal testen .... also falls die Anschaffung Sinn macht und taugt... 

chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (14. Oktober 2013)

brauchbar für die strasse, aber nicht zugelassen. 
der lichtkegel ist rund und nicht nach "oben" begrenzt, daher würdest du damit auf der strasse alle blenden die dir entgegen kommen.


----------



## poekelz (14. Oktober 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich als NR-Banause frage mal:
> 
> Ist sowas ausreichend für ne Nachtfahrt? Und ist die Lampe auch brauchbar für die Strasse oder nicht zugelassen, weil zu hell??
> 
> ...



Also ich bin mit meiner alten 1200 Lumen Cree Chinuckenfunzel auch immer zur Arbeit mit dem Rad, wenn man sie etwas nach unten richtet geht´s auch für die anderen. Wobei wenn du mehrheitlich Nebenstrecke fährst ist da eh egal 

Für nen NR sollte die angebotene absolut ausreichen 

Aber denkt dran, das Ladegerät hat einen US-Stecker, wer keine Adapter zuhause hat sollte ich gleich einen besorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (14. Oktober 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Aber denkt dran, das Ladegerät hat einen US-Stecker, wer keine Adapter zuhause hat sollte ich gleich einen besorgen!



Hat ja jeder Fön dabei - mal im Badezimmer nachgucken


----------



## nippelspanner (14. Oktober 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Aber denkt dran, das Ladegerät hat einen US-Stecker, wer keine Adapter zuhause hat sollte ich gleich einen besorgen!



Oder Stecker abschneiden und Euro- oder SchuKo-Stecker anklemmen.
Auf Dauer vermutlich praktischer.

Ist bei dem Angebot noch ein Haken?
Preislich ist´s ja kaum zu glauben...


----------



## Flying_Elvis (14. Oktober 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Oder Stecker abschneiden und Euro- oder SchuKo-Stecker anklemmen.
> Auf Dauer vermutlich praktischer.



Das ist nicht ganz einfach, das Set beinhaltet ein Steckerladegerät. Bei meinem Chinafunzelset war aber ein Adapter mit dabei.


----------



## exto (14. Oktober 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Oder Stecker abschneiden und Euro- oder SchuKo-Stecker anklemmen.
> Auf Dauer vermutlich praktischer.
> 
> Ist bei dem Angebot noch ein Haken?
> Preislich ist´s ja kaum zu glauben...



Für den Normalgebrauch seh' ich da keinen Haken. Unter fiesen Bedingungen (24 Stunden Rennen bei Dauerregen) sieht man die schon schneller sterben als das ganze Premium Zeug. 
Das kostet ja aber auch ein Vielfaches....


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe so einen Adapter an meinen anderen beiden Chinaböllern. Die haben auch nur 30 Ohren gekostet und laufen seit 2 Jahren.
Kammen auch direkt aus Hongkong


----------



## slang (14. Oktober 2013)

Im Strassenverkehr kann man die Dinger auch gut mit der gedimmten Stufe fahren. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Acculaufzeit um Stunden verlängrt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (14. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir als 2te Lampe fürn Lenker mal diese hier von Amazon geschossen,
Für den Preis top 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Supper-Fahrrad-Fahrradlampe-Scheinwerfer-Taschenlampe/dp/B00C0P1YMG/ref=pd_sim_ce_1"]Supper Bright! 3800 Lumen 3x CREE XM-L T6 LED Fahrrad: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Oktober 2013)

Heute kam der E13* TRS+ 650B LRS an. 
Leider fehlt noch der Umbau-Kit für die HR. Nabe. 

Hier mal ein paar Spyshot's vom Fanes. 

Wenn dann endlich der KirK mal da ist gibts Bilder.


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Oktober 2013)

Nur das Feinste vom Feinsten


----------



## wolfi (15. Oktober 2013)

Jau, nicht schlecht:thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Oktober 2013)

Vom heutigen Ausritt mit Sascha...


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Gefährt!


----------



## the_Shot (20. Oktober 2013)

Jap Sumse, gefällt!:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (20. Oktober 2013)

echt nen schickes Gerät. Vorne kein Brain mehr wirkt sich natürlich sehr nachteilig auf deinen IQ aus. 

und wie ist der Vortrieb so am Berg? Müssen wir demnächst oben am Tönsberg nicht nur auf Lars warten?


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Oktober 2013)

slang schrieb:


> echt nen schickes Gerät. Vorne kein Brain mehr wirkt sich natürlich sehr nachteilig auf deinen IQ aus.
> 
> und wie ist der Vortrieb so am Berg? Müssen wir demnächst oben am Tönsberg nicht nur auf Lars warten?



Gestern, auf der "CC Tour" hat es noch locker für Waldi gereicht


----------



## Burner811 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hy Leute, wollt mal mein Norco A-Line´05 vorstellen. 
Das Ein oder Andere wird noch geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verti_go (20. Oktober 2013)

sieht man hier nicht oft.

Fettes Bike!


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Vom heutigen Ausritt mit Sascha...


Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## poekelz (21. Oktober 2013)

Burner811 schrieb:


> Hy Leute, wollt mal mein Norco A-Line´05 vorstellen.
> Das Ein oder Andere wird noch geändert.



...die "fliegende" Bremsleitung zum Hinterbau hoffentlich auch.

Aber cooler Hobel


----------



## Burner811 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

die fliegende Bremsleitung ist jetzt fest.
Die Kettenführung macht jetzt auch einen ordentlichen Job.

Eine Sattelklemme aus Carbon habe ich jetzt auch, obwohl die sich kaum positiv auf das Gewicht ausgewirkt hat.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal die Tage auf den örtlichen Trails

Grüße


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Oktober 2013)

Wos gerade mal wieder sauber ist


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

...sehr geiles Teil!!!


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Oktober 2013)

Geiler Bomber! Wie fährt es?


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2013)

TOP!! 

Ganz grob Ecke Jugendherberge? Antwort auch gerne als PM


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Oktober 2013)

Es ist eine Planierraupe.  Ich mein ich habe keinen Vergleich zu anderen DH Bikes, aber der Hinterbau ist auf der ersten Hälfte des Hubs so derbe flauschig und feinfühlig,  dass ich mir noch eine ein wenig härtere Feder bestellt habe (ne 425er). Der absolute Wahnsinn. Und viel agiler als ich erwartet hatte von so einem schweren Teil. Würde gerne irgendwann mal andere probefahren um zu gucken ob das normal ist 

Und Kris, du kennst wohl jeden Detmolder Baum  ziemlich genau ins Schwarze,  kann man ruhig sagen, da dort eigentlich nichts ist, liegt lediglich aufm Weg und musste als Fotostation dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Und Kris, du kennst wohl jeden Detmolder Baum



Überall schonmal dran gepisst! 

Neee, so groß ist die Auswahl bei deinem Stadort ja nicht.
Hab aber neulich nen interessanten anderen Spot gefunden der auch nicht sehr weit von Dir weg ist.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Wann treffen wir uns?  Hermann ist schon immer krass viel hochzulaufen, nen kleiner spot zum trainieren wär schon was feines.


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. Oktober 2013)

Warum gleich ne neue Feder? Zuviel Sag? Guck doch erstmal wievel Federweg Du nutzt in wirklich Artgerechter Umgebung.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Oktober 2013)

Schlägt bisher nicht durch, ist aber schon sehr weit hinten im Hub und dass ohne Sprünge, nur kleine Hoppser bisher. Aber das ist es auch nicht wirklich, es ist mir wirklich ein wenig ZU fluffig, ein Quäntchen straffer fänd ich einfach gut. Und das ist doch am sinnigsten über eine stärkere Feder zu erhalten,  oder?

SAG ist im oberen Bereich, knapp 33% und das mit Helm und Knieschonern, noch kein Panzer/Ellbogenschoner oder so. Denke da können 25lbs nicht schaden. So viel mehr isses ja nu auch nicht ;-) 
Werd das ganze aber erst demnächst umbauen wenn das Wetter wieder schlechter ist, die Tage müssen ausgenutzt werden! Außerdem bekommt man den Dämpfer glaube ich echt ******** aus dem Hinterbau raus so verwinkelt wie dass da ist.


----------



## crossboss (22. Oktober 2013)

Scharfes Rocky, ist einfach die geilste Marke der Welt




Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Wos gerade mal wieder sauber ist


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Oktober 2013)

Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer.Habe noch eine 450er Feder rumfliegen, die du gerne zum testen haben kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. Oktober 2013)

241mm, würd das passen? Die 425er Feder müsste jetzt bald reinflattern, dann könnte ich mir mal nen Tag nehmen an dem ich beide vergleichen kann, ich kann echt noch nicht einschätzen ob die 25lbs einfach einen zu marginalen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Oktober 2013)

Passt. Biste Freitag auch an der HK? Ansonsten PN


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Passt. Biste Freitag auch an der HK? Ansonsten PN



Packet ist angekommen


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Oktober 2013)




----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Oktober 2013)

Wer hätte denn Lust auf eine OWL-Herbsttour im Deister ???

Wäre doch schön, wenn man hier nochmal die Truppe vom HK-Cup zusammenbekommt...


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Wetter halbwegs passt, dann hätte ich Interesse...


----------



## Burner811 (23. Oktober 2013)

Da wär´ich auch gern mit dabei

Grüße


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Oktober 2013)

Cool!

Guckt doch dazu am besten gleich in den Deister Thread! -->Klick<--


----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2013)

q


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Oktober 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Deister reloaded Fred: Hab Interesse bei gutem Wetter



Och nöööö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (26. Oktober 2013)

ohhh yeeeaaaah nen Yoghurtbecher


----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2013)

Häääää???


----------



## slang (26. Oktober 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Häääää???



Das erkennen nur die, die selbst mal einer waren


----------



## criscross (26. Oktober 2013)

....ich hol schon  mal Popcorn


----------



## freetourer (26. Oktober 2013)

Sumse vs Jörg reloaded...

?


----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Das erkennen nur die, die selbst mal einer waren



jetzt tust Du den den netten Schwulen aber unrecht.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Oktober 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Das erkennen nur die, die selbst mal einer waren



...oder sind


----------



## the_Shot (26. Oktober 2013)

Popcorn

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Oktober 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ohhh yeeeaaaah
> schön Gaymäßig



Hey Jörg....das war aber jetzt echt kein Cooler Move.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (27. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Och nöööö...




UND der Hier?!

Mal bitte die Kirche im dorf lassen:
Klar war ich dann nicht nett zu ihm!
Egal, ich habe besagte Jungens, nicht ohne Grund  seit Jahren in der Ignorliste geführt und nur von Orkan nen Tip bekommen am Telefon. Erst dann hab ich mal geblättert, was da gegen mich gespamt wurde. Im übrigen ohne jede Provokation, meinerseits, wie ich denke . 
Solche Kommentare kann er sich einfach mal sparen oder?


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Oktober 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> UND der Hier?!
> 
> Mal bitte die Kirche im dorf lassen:
> Klar war ich dann nicht nett zu ihm!
> ...



...man, man, man

Du bist aber auch wat empfindlich...


Ähnlich wie viele aus der Personengruppe die du zuvor genannt hast.


----------



## mille_plateaux (27. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hey Jörg....das war aber jetzt echt kein Cooler Move.....



Yo, habe lange überlegt, ob ich mich zu Jörgs Sprüchlein äußern sollte, dachte dann aber angesichts Orkans klugem Statement, dass es damit gut sei, aber angesichts der weiteren 'Erläuterung' Jörgs nochmal, und ich hoffe auch für alle, die das (auch) nicht sooo prall finden:

Es geht uns/mir nicht darum, ob Sumsemann und Du nett zueinander seid; klar, wär' nat. schöner, wenn ja, aber gegen Allergien is' halt manchmal kein Kraut gewachsen...
Aber kerlige Entgleisungen sind halt einfach immer , und ich möchte nicht, dass Fahrräder (!) auch nur irgendwie mit sexuellen Präferenzen irgendwelcher Mitmenschen in Verbindung gebracht werden; 'straighter Hobel, Alta' fänd' ich i.Ü. genauso olle. uncooler move, indeed, und das is' echt freundlich ausgedrückt....


----------



## OWL_Biker (27. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie passiert hier sowas aber komischerweise immer dann wenn die Biketage kürzer werden...

Aber wär ja auch dann alles geklärt...


----------



## mille_plateaux (27. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...man, man, man
> 
> Du bist aber auch wat empfindlich...
> 
> ...



Bitte belastbaren Beleg anfügen (und komm' nicht mit 'ich kenn da auch zwei, die sind janz schön empfindlich.....') und ansonsten bitte kurz in dich gehen und über deinen Umgang mit Klischees nachdenken und dann den Beef mit Jörg bitte weiter ausfechten (oder eben auch nicht), aber bitte in klüger.

(da ich keine der geforderten Bilder habe , nach der Vormittagsrunde erkennt man auch ohnehin nicht mehr viel, hier der edit: indeed, is' jetzt alles gut...ride on...)


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Oktober 2013)

mille_plateaux schrieb:


> Bitte belastbaren Beleg anfügen (und komm' nicht mit 'ich kenn da auch zwei, die sind janz schön empfindlich.....') und ansonsten bitte kurz in dich gehen und über deinen Umgang mit Klischees nachdenken und dann den Beef mit Jörg bitte weiter ausfechten (oder eben auch nicht), aber bitte in klüger.



Natürlich bediente ich mich einem Klischee...
Aber ich glaube jeder (du ja auch) hast verstanden was ich meinte.

Sollte ich besagte Personengruppe durch den Vergleich beleidigt haben, so beteuere ich, dass dieses mir Leid tut. War nicht meine Absicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. Oktober 2013)

manche können smilies, manche nicht.
thema durch, bilder bitte.


----------



## the_Shot (27. Oktober 2013)

Hey @mille_plateaux, 

wie kommts eigentlich, dass man in der Vergangenheit nichts von Dir gelesen hat und Du Dich jetzt zu Wort meldest?

In welchen Regionen fährst Du und auf was liegt Dein Focus?

(persönliches Interesse und keine Provokation)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (27. Oktober 2013)

Um das mal klarzustellen,  sollte mit dem *Gay* nur ne Sumsemann Verarsche sein, ohne Minderheiten mit speziellen Vorlieben zu kränken.

Sumse gründete seinerzeit ne MTB Winterpokalgruppe mit dem Nahmen *Gravity Guys* der ich zunächst freundlich beitrat und dann, als ich Sumse besser kennen und nicht weiter mögen lernte austrat. Da war er sauer und seitdem stänkert er gegen mich rum.
Deshalb  denke ich das Sumse die Verarsche auch richtig verstanden hat. War garnicht soooooo bööööseeee gemeint

Und jetzt hier mal ontopic , mit Bikes sowas gehört hier einfach nicht hin Jungs.

Ich bitte den schriftlichen Ausbruch nach Sumsemans blöden Spruch zu entschuldigen. Ich ignoriere Ihn einfach nur  weiter.


----------



## kris. (27. Oktober 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Da war er sauer und seitdem stänkert er gegen mich rum.




ich geb´s auf...

bild:


----------



## mille_plateaux (27. Oktober 2013)

ach, wg. ontopic; scheine zu unbegabt zu sein, als dass ich eins meiner wenigen photos so klein kriegte, dass ich's hier als Anhang hochladen könnte und gleichzeitig noch 'was zu erkennen wär'. Also hab' ich eines in ein Benutzeralbum 'OWL' hochgeladen, Anfang September in der Provence, lecker lecker ist's da; vielleicht haben wir uns aber, werter _Shot, schon mal in BI (pun not intended) und Umgebung gesehen oder sind gar mal bei 'nem Tourentreff (vor Jahren...) mal zusammen gefahren. 


...'türlich Jörg, alles easy, is' ja nicht so, dass ich im Ärger nie über's Ziel hinausschösse, aber den Hinweis auf 'so doof, dass aua...' nimmst Du (gilt für deinen 'Kontrahenten' aber auch) mir bitte (auch) nicht übel, gell?

 @Kris: danke, hab' nat. nur an deine on-topic-Ermahnung gedacht ; zu deinem neuen Schneemenschen hab' ich seinerzeit lieber wg. neidgrün und so gar nix gesagt, gefiel außerordentlich...hat sich's bewährt?
 @the_Shot: hast 'ne pm, wollte das hier nicht allzusehr ausbreiten


----------



## kris. (27. Oktober 2013)

ich bin mal so frei...


----------



## criscross (27. Oktober 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei...


 
dem Ingo sein Yeti


----------



## mille_plateaux (27. Oktober 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> dem Ingo sein Yeti


----------



## Nico Laus (27. Oktober 2013)




----------



## kris. (27. Oktober 2013)

mille_plateaux schrieb:


> @Kris: danke, hab' nat. nur an deine on-topic-Ermahnung gedacht ; zu deinem neuen Schneemenschen hab' ich seinerzeit lieber wg. neidgrün und so gar nix gesagt, gefiel außerordentlich...hat sich's bewährt?



Jepp, hat er sich! 
Sehr gut berghoch zu trampeln und bergrunter kann man es auch schön fliegen lassen. 

manchmal isser allerdings etwas faul und will sich lieber tragen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (27. Oktober 2013)




----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Oktober 2013)

Sehr juuut, Nico Laus!
Endlich wieder Bikes! Kris' Yeti rockt auch!

*Dieser Beef-Kram gehört hier nicht her und nervt! Tragt das bitte auf einer anderen Ebene oder Plattform aus.*

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Sehr juuut, Nico Laus!
> Endlich wieder Bikes! Kris' Yeti rockt auch!
> *Dieser Beef-Kram gehört hier nicht her und nervt! Tragt das bitte auf einer anderen Ebene oder Plattform aus.*
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Hier fehlt der Like Button


----------



## exto (28. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> *Dieser Beef-Kram gehört hier nicht her und nervt! Tragt das bitte auf einer anderen Ebene oder Plattform aus.*
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Man könnte ja einen OWL-Stänker-Thread aufmachen. Da könnte ich dann vielleicht auch mal wieder gepflegt mit Chucky zusammen rasseln 

Ansonsten: Wenn die Herren Lieferanten mal in die Gänge kommen, kann ich vielleicht auch mal bald wieder mit Bildmaterial dienen...


----------



## esta (28. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Man könnte ja einen OWL-Stänker-Thread aufmachen. Da könnte ich dann vielleicht auch mal wieder gepflegt mit Chucky zusammen rasseln
> 
> Ansonsten: Wenn die Herren Lieferanten mal in die Gänge kommen, kann ich vielleicht auch mal bald wieder mit Bildmaterial dienen...


Sieht bei mir genauso aus, warte seit 3 Wochen auf nen Kettenblatt...


----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Man könnte ja einen OWL-Stänker-Thread aufmachen. Da könnte ich dann vielleicht auch mal wieder gepflegt mit Chucky zusammen rasseln



Dafür 

dieses  harmonische  ich finds ja toll was du da für nen Schrott hast.... 
voll langweilig


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Man könnte ja einen OWL-Stänker-Thread aufmachen. Da könnte ich dann vielleicht auch mal wieder gepflegt mit Chucky zusammen rasseln



 hab ich was verpasst... ? Wir waren doch schon bei der Vorbereitung zum


----------



## Gyro-Pita (29. Oktober 2013)

mein anfängerbike

fehlt noch leitungen kürzen und umrüstung auf x0


----------



## kris. (29. Oktober 2013)

nutz die gelegenheit und pack die bremsleitung nach innen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (29. Oktober 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> nutz die gelegenheit und pack die bremsleitung nach innen...




Die übliche Diskussion...

Sattelfest packt die Leitungen auch nicht nach innen...


----------



## kris. (29. Oktober 2013)

wenn die meinen...
ich denke nur das die leitung aussen etwas gefährdeter liegt als auf der innenseite der gabel.


----------



## freetourer (29. Oktober 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein richtiges Bike hier.  




Willkommen im Treckingrad -Club und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Gyro-Pita (29. Oktober 2013)

stimmt! Beim zusammenbau mit dem neuen Rahmen hab ich es übersehen....vor ein paar monaten sah es noch so aus und da sieht man, wie die bergamont-werksverlegung an der gabel ist...


----------



## Dennis32 (1. November 2013)

Nen Schnapper gemacht...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. November 2013)

Rustikalo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (1. November 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Rustikalo



Das hoffe ich 

Ich hoffe aber auch das mir die +19 kg nicht schon bald auf den Senkel gehen...


----------



## slang (1. November 2013)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Nen Schnapper gemacht...


Für Dich? Wird aber eng in deiner Dachgeschosshütte ;-)
Aber trotzdem TOP.


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. November 2013)

Ich glaube das ist nen anderer Dennis


----------



## Dennis32 (1. November 2013)

Jop, is nen anderer ;-) 
Platz hab ich genug für Räder, nur kein Geld :-D


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. November 2013)

Aaach das geht schon mit 19kg, gewöhnt man sich dran,  liegt wenigstens satter


----------



## slang (1. November 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist nen anderer Dennis



Ups, stimmt. Ist alles so klein aufem Handy


----------



## Dennis32 (12. November 2013)

Nächster Schnapper, Kona ist somit zu verkaufen....


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. November 2013)

Hui jetzt willstes aber wissen 

Schönes Fanes, viel Spass damit sieht gut aus.
Dann kannste dein Focus gleich mit verkaufen oder?


----------



## Dennis32 (12. November 2013)

ja, habe gerade ein anderes teures Hobby aufgegeben, da dachte ich mir:  "gönn dir".
Und das Kona habe ich 3 x gefahren, das ding ist zu krass...
Focus ist schon weg ;-)
Familienintern...


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. November 2013)

Hi.
Mit dem Fanes kannst du auch einige KM ohne Probleme treten!
Wieviel wiegt es?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (12. November 2013)

Wiegen steht noch aus... 14-15 ist sicher, genaueres reiche ich nach der Schule nach...;-)


----------



## wolfi (12. November 2013)

Na glückwunsch!
Werden ja immer mehr fanes hier in owl:thumbup:
Ist aber auch nen geiles bike!
Ich würde mal so auf 15,5 kg tippen.
Gruß, wolfi
send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Dennis32 (12. November 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt es?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



14,9 kg, aber nur mit der Personenwaage auf dem schiefen Werkstattboden gewogen.
Habe noch keine Haken- Hängewaage


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. November 2013)

Super!


----------



## OWL_Biker (12. November 2013)

Schönes bike!!

Krass wieviele auf einmal alutech fahren, ist ja schon das neue Liteville. ;D


----------



## wolfi (13. November 2013)

Aber in besser:thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## RolfK (13. November 2013)

Die Serien-Fanes sind immer so schrecklich schwer. Das ist doch nen M-Rahmen oder? Meins ist nen XL und wiegt 14,8kg, und ist damit auch noch kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Dennis32 (13. November 2013)

Schrecklich schwer ist Ansichtssache...
Der Rahmen ist ein L.
Mein Focus Cypress war bei 40mm weniger Federweg und geringerer Stabilität (hoffe ich) knapp 1 Kg schwerer.
Bin momentan gut zufrieden


----------



## poekelz (13. November 2013)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Schrecklich schwer ist Ansichtssache...



Sehe ich auch so - jeder hat da so seinen eigene Affinität / Priorität zum Gewicht...(ich zähle mich da eher zu den Gewichtsfetischisten)

Hauptsache du kannst es selber den Berg hoch treten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. November 2013)

Ich muss mein Flatline auch mal wiegen, mal gucken ob ich an die 20 komme


----------



## Flying_Elvis (13. November 2013)

Schönes Fanes 

Wir können ja bald eine Fanes OWL Ausfahrt machen. 

Kommen bereits inzwischen sechs oder sieben zusammen.


----------



## Dennis32 (13. November 2013)

:-D Super Sache, bin dabei...


----------



## wolfi (13. November 2013)

Nehmt ihr dann auch jemanden mit nem sennes mit?

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Flying_Elvis (13. November 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr dann auch jemanden mit nem sennes mit?
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon



Na klar, das Sennes ist doch die große Schwester


----------



## Surfjunk (13. November 2013)

Oh Alt-Herren Ausfahrt 

Da kann ich mithalten, Fanes habe ich auch, also bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (14. November 2013)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Kommen bereits inzwischen sechs oder sieben zusammen.




Die Dunkelziffer liegt sicher höher ;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (14. November 2013)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Nen Schnapper gemacht...



Zitat von User Re4lJuNgLiSt: "...riding a Kona ist like having a fat girlfriend, you have a lot of fun with her, but you don`t want to show her to your friends..."
Ich finde, das trifft´s ganz gut! 

Übrigens: Ich habe auch eins! 
Momentan allerdings nur als Rahmenset rumliegen.


----------



## poekelz (14. November 2013)

Den Text find ich saugeil


----------



## mtb4life (14. November 2013)

Hier mal mein Nox


----------



## Dennis32 (14. November 2013)

Und nun nochmal in artgerechter Umgebung. ;-)


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. November 2013)

So muss das Wenn mein neuer Hobel Mitte/Ende Januar kommt und Wetter ist können wir gerne mal ne Runde zusammen um den Turm drehen


----------



## Dennis32 (14. November 2013)

Super


----------



## poekelz (15. November 2013)

mtb4life schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Nox



Dein Nox finde ich sehr geil   - wusste gar nicht, dass die auch polierte Rahmen im Programm haben, oder hast du den selber poliert?

Der Rahmen sieht ziemlich klein aus, oder kommt das durch die Perspektive/Objektiv der Digicam?


----------



## mtb4life (15. November 2013)

Der Rahmen sieht ziemlich klein aus, oder kommt das durch die Perspektive/Objektiv der Digicam?[/QUOTE]

Das täuscht, Ist L!
Ist orginal von Nox polliert!

Hier nochmal ein anderes Bild:
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1477485?in=user[/IMG]

#Klappt  nicht Bilder in meinen Fotos!


----------



## poekelz (15. November 2013)

Stimmt, auf dem Bild sieht´s größer aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. November 2013)

sieht auf jeden fall rattenscharf aus! 

mein erstes BMX vor 25 jahren hatte das gleiche finish (okay, war stahl und verchromt...)
...
moment
...
25 jahre???
...
shice, ich werd alt!


----------



## poekelz (13. Dezember 2013)

Mein Dreinulleinser hat Zuwachs bekommen...






Der erste Zusammenbau wiegt 10,6kg so komplett wie auf dem Bild und da ist noch Potential nach unten.


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Bike Frank!  Das Foto hat aber noch Luft nach oben....


----------



## poekelz (14. Dezember 2013)

OK Chris, dann hier noch einmal in besserer Qualität:


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Dezember 2013)

Nach gestern Deistern alles einigermassen wieder sauber bekommen und gleich mal die ersten Bilder geschossen jetzt wo der KirK da ist und das Bike somit endlich fertig ist.


----------



## criscross (22. Dezember 2013)

schönes Mopped 
merkste denn den Unterschied zum 26er LRS ?


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich behaupte leichter über Wurzelteppiche zu kommen. 
Gestern  im Deister auf dem Fahrnweg bin ich meinen Bruder doch ziemlich weit weg gefahren. 
Das Überrollverhalten ist etwas besser würde ich meinen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Fanes, Orkan!
Wie arbeitet der Kirk und wieviel wiegt die Kiste komplett?


----------



## wolfi (23. Dezember 2013)

sehr schön geworden!
da ist der rahmen in guten händen
und wie fährt es sich?
gruß
wolfi
ps: noch 3 wochen, dann ist mein rahmen (hoffentlich) auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Schönes Fanes, Orkan!
> Wie arbeitet der Kirk und wieviel wiegt die Kiste komplett?



Im Deister bis jetzt einwandfrei.
Werde ihn aber heute auf der HK mal ausgiebig testen.
Hoffen wir mal auf guten Bodenverhältnisse.

Gewicht, mit Personenwaage um 13Kg



wolfi schrieb:


> sehr schön geworden!
> da ist der rahmen in guten händen
> und wie fährt es sich?
> gruß
> ...



Ich habe da sRad ja jetzt schon länger in Betrieb, habe aber letzte Woche erst den Kirk bekommen.
Es macht das was es soll, es macht Spass.

Das Ding bügelt einfach über viele Dinge viel entspannter drüber als der filigrane S-Works Frame.
Sehr gutmütig vom Fahrverhalten, da wird ein Fahrweg im Deister ein Spaziergang mit.

Für mich ein guter Kauf


----------



## Dennis32 (23. Dezember 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gewicht, mit Personenwaage um 13Kg



Warum ist meins 2 Kg schwerer? Aaaah :O

Welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## crossboss (23. Dezember 2013)

Hey Oran, schick! 
Den Unterschied zum 26er sehe ich  zumindest auf den ersten Blick nicht gleich. Außer den knappen Spalt an der Bos-Brücke. Passt da denn noch der Dreck mit durch

Das war aber wirklich nen kleiner Frühstart mit Deiner Bescherung he, he!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

Gerade zurück vom biken aus der Toskana.
Punta Ala über Sylvester lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Januar 2014)

Mein neuer grüner Giftzwerg fürs Training.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Januar 2014)

...wird auch Zeit, dass du endlich mal ein paar Punkte fürs Winterpokal Team einfährst!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Januar 2014)

Ich gelobe Besserung, Kapitän! ... die letzten Touren werden morgen nachgetragen.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Januar 2014)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich gelobe Besserung, Kapitän! ... die letzten Touren werden morgen nachgetragen.


Ich Bitte darum


----------



## slang (11. Januar 2014)

Waldi, 
top


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2014)

Schönes Bike, Waldi!

Ich habe auch ein neues Road Bike. Ein bißchen Gas auf Asphalt machen...













Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## criscross (12. Januar 2014)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 267177
> 
> Mein neuer grüner Giftzwerg fürs Training.



schöner Renner 
dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht mal Mittwochs beim Sprintax Training


----------



## crossboss (12. Januar 2014)

@Waldi, schicker Racer fürs* warmfahren* im *IN-Team*

Kiwis Speedster ist natürlich auch klasse

War heute morgen schon 2 Stunden auf dem Racer bis die füße  gefroren waren


----------



## ohropax (12. Januar 2014)

@criscross

hattest du Sehnsucht nach dem Zahlenjagen auf Strasse? Do warst doch sogar aus dem Verein raus, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere… Ich bin ja noch weiterhin Mitglied, aber die letzen Jahre im Schnitt nur 1 mal pro Jahr anwesend gewesen, Weihnachtsfeier eingerechnet  Aber das Fieber scheint wohl um sich zu greifen, guckt man sich an, dass hier jetzt schon Dackelschneider gepostet werden. Psst…, ich habe mir auch gerade eines geholt, muss die Tage mal Foto einstellen.


----------



## crossboss (12. Januar 2014)

Nur mal so:
Meine  Bettina und ich waren bis 1997 auch als Lizensnehmer im RC Sprintax. Hatten damals ne kleine MTB Abteilung mit Hannes Junkers (Sponsor) Hilfe gegründet. Unter anderem war auch _Guzzi(Huskyspeed) _und _Schleppi_  von  _Sattelfest _mit drin.

Dann sind wir 2 erstmal beruflich nach München gegangen und da hat sich beim Sprintax langsam wohl einiges geändert.
_Dackeltrennschneider _bin ich seit 1985 gefahren! MTB erst 1989.

Mir macht es immer noch Spaß. Gibt gute Grundlage für Mehr und ist ne wilkommene Trainingsabwechsrlung, auch, um nicht zu langsam auf dem MTB zu werden


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Januar 2014)

Danke zusammen. Mir geht's auch hauptsächlich ums Konditionstraining fürs MTBiken. Hier im Bielefelder Norden hast du ja mit den umliegenden Dörfern und dem Herforder und Lipper Umland massig schöne Strecken. 

Stefan, für Sprintax reicht das sicher noch nicht, aber die ein oder andere RTF fahre ich sicher mal mit. 

Bin heute mit The Shot ne tolle Straßenrunde gefahren, incl. Hollenstein und das war trotz bescheidenem Wetter echt nett.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Januar 2014)

Schicke Renner! 

Bei Kiwi war in Strava etwas von Rennrad Probefahrt zu lesen. War schon gespannt, was demnächst hier im Thread landet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Januar 2014)

Hatte ich auch gesehen. Aber Kiwi hat doch eh Luft für 2!


----------



## crossboss (12. Januar 2014)

Und die richtigen Bikeprofis trainieren teilweise 90% auf dem Renner , sogar DH Pros. Das hat auch seine Richtigkeit.


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Januar 2014)

Moin.
Wollte mir schon seit längerer Zeit 'ne schnelle Maschine für die Straße zulegen.
Habe nur auf ein gutes Angebot gewartet.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Januar 2014)

So nach den ganzen Rennern mal wieder was fürn Wald ;-)
Saison 2014 kann kommen..... leider bringt das Foto die Farbe überhaupt nicht rüber.


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Januar 2014)

Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Januar 2014)

Super trendiges Rosa! 

































Im Ernst, geiler Hobel!!! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Januar 2014)

Es ist rot


----------



## slang (13. Januar 2014)

ah, Rosarot.

Frag mal Waldi, der hat bestimmt farblich passende Pömps dazu 

ansonsten Top

Wobei der Dämpfer für die aktuellen Wetterbedingungen schon sehr dem Dreck ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (13. Januar 2014)

Schönes Madone 2.3
da kann der Sommer und die schönen rtf s Richtung Hermann und Gause ja kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Januar 2014)

Tolles Propain!
Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (13. Januar 2014)

slang schrieb:


> ah, Rosarot.
> 
> Frag mal Waldi, der hat bestimmt farblich passende Pömps dazu



 und nicht nur pumps!  

@wiehenrenner netter bomber!


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Januar 2014)

slang schrieb:


> ah, Rosarot.
> 
> Frag mal Waldi, der hat bestimmt farblich passende Pömps dazu
> 
> ...




Die Farbe ist einfach nen grelles Rot. Also nix mit rosa, wobei das auf dem Bild unter der doofen Belichtung so scheint.  
Der Dämpfer soll definitiv nicht sehr dreckig werden. Der Bereich zum hinteren Laufrad ist kpl. geschlossen, dazu oben der Fender. Bin guter Dinge das er sauber bleibt. Habe eben mal übern Hof gekullert. Ich bin vom Hinterbau überrascht fühlt sich sehr fluffig an. Irgendwie anders als alle anderen Bikes die ich mal fahren konnte. 
Bin auf jeden Fall heiss aufs fahren


----------



## poekelz (14. Januar 2014)

Sieht (auch in rosa ) sehr cool aus, dein neuer Hobel 

Bin gespannt den mal in freier Wildbahn zu sehen!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2014)

Hier siehts man es etwas besser
Sehr auffällig aber ganz chic!


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. Januar 2014)

Die Vergrösserung kommt der Sache schon sehr nahe @crossboss . Die Farbe hat aber in Natura nen ziemlichen neon / leuchteffekt.
Morgen habe ich Urlaub und werdes schonmal richtig ausführen können.
Vllt. bekomme ich draussen nen gutes Bild hinne ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2014)

Farbe kommt von der Homepage , viel Spaß beim Ausritt.
Ich geh auch ab 14Uhr auf die Trails, Tubless Reifen Testen..............


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. Januar 2014)

Jo stimmt. Propain sagt aber auch selber, das sies nicht ganz hinbekommen es abzulichten.   ;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Januar 2014)

Die Farbe kennen wir doch alle. Es ist das Rot der Rettungsfahrzeuge.


----------



## kris. (14. Januar 2014)

hoffentlich kein schlechtes ohmen!


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2014)

hmmmm


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. Januar 2014)

So zwei weitere Pics vom Tyee.
Einmal in clean, aber die Farbe ist halbwegs getroffen. Das andere auf der Jungfernfahrt. Habe mir spontan nen Tag Urlaub genommen!


----------



## poekelz (15. Januar 2014)

...und wie geht der Hobel?


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. Januar 2014)

Kurz und knapp Verdammt gut!!


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Januar 2014)

Und wie ist dein Eindruck zu VPP? Merkst du wie sich die Hinterradachse nach hinten verschiebt? Ich finde, da muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen. Man zieht aufs Hinterrad und da wo gefühlt der Kipppunkt sein müsste wird der Hinterbau plötzlich länger. Je mehr man zieht, desto mehr wird man veräppelt. Klingt crazy.


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. Januar 2014)

Konnte ich nicht im grossen feststellen muss ich sagen. Finde den Hinterbau bis jetzt durchgängig positiv. Spricht sehr sauber an, ist nen sehr "fluffiges" Gefühl. Kann man schlecht beschreiben. Im Uphill wippt nix. Man merkt den tiefen Schwerpunkt durch die Dämpferlage. Dabei bleibt der Dämpfer übrigens nach 3 1/2 Stunden Schlammschlacht recht sauber.
Unterm strich muss ich sagen das ich -zumindest nach einer Ausfahrt- mehr als begeistert bin. Ich hatte neulich mein Voltage auf einem unserer Trails. Das Tyee vermittelt die gleiche Sicherheit, ist dabei aber deutlich agiler. Das Bike ist quirlig, reagiert super auf jeden Impuls.
Ich hatte mir gestern vorgenommen es ruhig angehen zu lassen, da ich das Rad noch nicht kenne und 3 Monate nicht wirklich gefahren bin. Kannste vergessen, du bist so schnell so fix unterwegs, und merkst nix davon.
Bis dato der beste Hobel auf dem ich sitzen durfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (16. Januar 2014)

Klingt sehr gut. Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## Dennis32 (25. Januar 2014)

Endlich ist's gefrohren, Rad fahren ohne hinterher putzen zu müssen...


----------



## crossboss (25. Januar 2014)

heute war schön endlich mal ohne Sprühkot zu fahren


----------



## lopolos (26. Januar 2014)

Vor kurzem bereits im "hab was neues Threat" als out-of-the-box präsentiert, hier jetzt als Schneemobil :


----------



## Mtraildesign (2. Februar 2014)

Blk Mrkt Killswitch


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Februar 2014)




----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2014)

des is  scho bisserl sexy


----------



## the_Shot (5. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike Ron!


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Februar 2014)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (5. Februar 2014)

Schickes Teil , Glückwunsch.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2014)

Geiles Teil!!!


----------



## esta (5. Februar 2014)

Ich sabber immernoch wenn ich das Nerve CF sehe. Wenn ich den Rahmen mal als einzelteil sehe muss ich den kaufen


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Februar 2014)

Top, Ron!


----------



## RZWODZWO (6. Februar 2014)

Cooles Teil, erinnert mich ein bissl an meins ;-)


----------



## lopolos (6. Februar 2014)

Kann man auch komplett so nehmen, @esta ...  Als hätten die das Rad neu erfunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (11. Februar 2014)

spyshot vom sennes:


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2014)

sooo,
fahren kann es erstmal.
ein wenig arbeit ist noch nötig.
sitzt sich aber sehr plüschig 
und gefühlt ist es unter 16kg.
ich werde bei gelegenheit mal wiegen.


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2014)

na bravo, back in black!!!


----------



## DaCrazyP (12. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Kommt meinem Alleskönner sehr sehr nahe! Wobei man bei Tageslicht die Details besser erkennen könnte .


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Februar 2014)

Geiles Bike! 

Es hat ein besseres Foto verdient.


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2014)

Ja, aber Wolfi zerfällt bei Sonnenlicht zu Staub!


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2014)

Bessere Fotos kommen, war gestern Abend nach der Fertigstellung mit dem Handy und Bushalttestellenlicht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> Ja, aber Wolfi zerfällt bei Sonnenlicht zu Staub!


lol

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2014)

Sonnenschutz, deshalb hat Wolfis Rad auch so viele Schwarze Pigmente


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2014)

so jetzt gehts los Allmountain / Race Enduro in 650 B  gegen Superenduro/Freeride 26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (12. Februar 2014)

Bei dir komme ich nie ganz mit. Was fährst du denn jetzt und was verkaufst du?


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2014)

Ich habe kürzlich nen  günstigen Großeinkauf getätigt und nen Teil davon verkaufe ich, weil mehrfach vorhanden.
Die Pike kommt ins `Kleine`und die Lyrik ins 'große`ganz einfach.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Februar 2014)

Ach so, also baust du doch zwei Slayer auf. Als ich den Rahmen im Bikemarkt sah, dachte ich, du hättest das wieder verworfen. Ist ja schon etwas extravagant und im positiven Sinne bekloppt.


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2014)

Ja stimmt der eine steht noch oder immer noch im Bikemarkt.jetzt aber nicht mehr!
Naja schon etwas dekadent  irgendwie aber mit dem vielseitigen Frame kannste von Am bis Freerider allles aufbauen. Ich habe die Frames ja recht gut eingekauft. 2 für den Preis von 1. Habe viele Parts liegen die ich nutzen kann. Den Hope LRS nutze ich allerdings für beide Rahmen mit entsprechenden Gummies.
Das kleine wird mit leichtem Aufbau bei 13,5kg mit Pedal liegen. Das Große mit Stahlfedersetup um 15 kg. Vermutlich fahr ich jetzt erst mal paar Runden damit, bis ich endgültig festlege, ob beide Bikes bleiben dürfen oder ob eins überflüssig wird.
Scheiße was soll ich sagen, es macht halt Spaß


----------



## wolfi (13. Februar 2014)

so, 
jetzt mal im besseren licht:


----------



## crossboss (13. Februar 2014)

Wolfi, jetzt aber erst mal die Felgen putzen


----------



## wolfi (13. Februar 2014)

Ach, die werden eh wieder dreckig

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2014)

So,
Ich habe heute mal gewogen (Personenwaage): Mittelwert aus drei Messungen = 15kg....unglaublich, aber wahr! Hat evtl jemand in Bielefeld eine genaue Waage? 
Gruss, wolfi



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2014)

nee Wolfi, denke +-200g passt das schon halbwegs, sind doch auch die gleichen Teile vom Fanes oder

hey, wo ist die Absenkstütze also doch noch 300 g mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2014)

Die stütze ist hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/11740487

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2014)

Das Rad ist mehr als ein halbes Kilo leichter als das Fanes. Ich wollte es erst nicht glauben als Jürgen mir das sagte...Aber es ist so...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (15. Februar 2014)

He, he Ich sach ja immer, man spart sogar noch Geld, wenn man selbst nen Kilo abnimmt, beim Rad wirds immer gleich sehr teuer

Auf der heutigen Rennradtour zum Luisenturm, habe ich mich tapfer gegen den _Orkan _gestemmt (oder soll ich besser _Wind_ sagen) 
und gefühlt in knappen 3 Stunden 8oooKj verbrannt. Ich hatte schon vergessen wier verdammt steil diese Bergsraße fürs Rennrad bei (39/25)ist.


----------



## crossboss (22. Februar 2014)

mein 29 AM Projekt 11,8 KG und die 2,4 Zoll Rubber Queen in 26er sehen dagegen irgendwie aus wie 20 Zöller


----------



## wolfi (22. Februar 2014)

Ich denke bei Dir wird der 29er nicht wie ein hochrad aussehen. @Jörg : evtl. werde ich heute Nachmittag ne kleine einstellrunde drehen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (22. Februar 2014)

komme mit, wann denn, ich muß mich auch noch neu einstellen, momentan fährt meine Liebste. am besten telefon nach dem Mittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (22. Februar 2014)

So gegen halb drei?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi (22. Februar 2014)

Hi Jörg, ich habe (schon wieder) deine Tel nr verloren. Diesmal war es aber mein Handy. Die Nummer war im Tel speichert und nicht auf der SIM. Und vor drei Wochen war mein Handy platt. Ich habe eine kleine Runde gedreht. Ein Kumpel war das erste mal mit, auf meiner Wildsau, und megaplatt , hihihi... und da hier Bilder gepostet werden sollen, hier mal beide meine schätze  



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (22. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (26. Februar 2014)

Fällt mir schon etwas schwer, dieses Slayer jetzt gleich in den Versankarton zu stecken und winke, winke zu machen








Es war ne echt geile Zeit mit Dir, mein Baby


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Februar 2014)

Mehr Style als so´n Mainstream-Cube hatte das Rocky aber schon...


----------



## kris. (26. Februar 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mehr Style als so´n Mainstream-Cube hatte das Rocky aber schon...


auf jeden!


----------



## poekelz (26. Februar 2014)

"Mainstream-Cube" - der ist gut


----------



## crossboss (26. Februar 2014)

Ich arme ,alte_ Trendhure_ Mainstraim  (Cube)  ist mir wurscht, der Erfolg! hat womöglich aber gute Gründe


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...wenn ich dann noch unglücklich bin, bleibt mir aber zu trösten noch das 2. Slayer 70 zum spielen



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt! 
Du wechselst deine Bikes aber auch schneller als Dieter Bohlen die Freundinnen.


----------



## crossboss (26. Februar 2014)

Ey Mann, ich hatte dies ja schon nen Jahr
Die Frau bleibt aber zu meinem Glück. Nein, nicht Bedauern, denn welche tolle Frau macht so ne Bikeverrücktheit sonst noch gerne mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (26. Februar 2014)

Ha! Da haste mal recht, Jörg!
Ps: ich fahre Sonntag selber. Ich bringe noch meinen ältesten und nen Kumpel von ihm auf einen Geburtstag. Dann packe ich noch Sascha den Feuerwehr Mann ein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (26. Februar 2014)

Hä ? Wie jetzt?


----------



## wolfi (27. Februar 2014)

Sorry Jörg, das ps gehört in den Deister Krams. Ich fahre selbst, da ich ein Orga Problem habe. Ich versuche um zwölf da zu sein, kann aber nix versprechen...und ich nehme den Feuerwehrmann mit. 
Gruss, wolfi




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (27. Februar 2014)

hhmmmmm schauen wir mal........................


----------



## wosch (13. März 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Nucleon.
Ist von 2007, neu aufgebaut und wiegt sagenhafte 21,8 Kg.
Regenwetter- und schlammresistente Schaltung, passend zum kommenden Bielefelder Sommer.


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. März 2014)

Hui wat nen Brummer..... ;-) Viel Spass damit


----------



## wolfi (13. März 2014)

ein geile panzer!
und die bergmann gabel wirkt nicht überdimensioniert


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2014)

Panzer dachte ich auch aber die Bergman kommt fantastisch rüber, würde ich morgen ja gern mal in Willi testen


----------



## Flying_Elvis (13. März 2014)

Nicolai baut echt krasse Rahmen. 
Cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (13. März 2014)

Weil es so schön war, hier das Nuc nochmal von hinten.


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2014)

und nochmal:
sehr-sehr geil!
auf dass die schwerkraft auf deiner seite ist
gruß
wolfi


----------



## nippelspanner (14. März 2014)

Das Bike würde gut in die Kulisse von "Mad Max" passen!


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2014)

yeah


----------



## wosch (14. März 2014)

Danke, Danke, dass es euch gefällt.
Die Schwerkraft ist mein bester Freund, sehr anhänglich.
Aber sooo schwer ist das Bike eigentlich gar nicht, denn meine heimliche Rechnung geht so:
ich wiege fast doppelt so viel wie ein 16 jähriger Hering, der ein 15 Kg Bike fährt. Demnach dürfte mein Bike 30 Kg wiegen. Und davon ist es weit entfernt. ;-)


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2014)

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (15. März 2014)

Das Nucleon sieht sau gut aus  Wenn die obere Gabelbrücke nen DM-Vorbau vertragen würde wärs nochmal 5% hübscher.


----------



## wosch (15. März 2014)

@esta: Der momentane Vorbau ist zu lang. Meinen kürzeren habe ich verliehen und kommt dran, wenn ich ihn wiederhabe.
DM ist eine gute Idee. Eine entsprechende obere Brücke müsste ich selber fräsen (lassen), da denke ich noch nach.


----------



## esta (15. März 2014)

Ja die länge is ja geschmackssache aber DM sieht immer so schön wie aus einem Guss aus.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. März 2014)

Nächste Ausbaustufe fürs Laufrad des Kurzen.

Papas Carbon-Flatbar und dank The Shot nen passend gedrehter Adapter für Ahead-Vorbauten. 

Als nächstes folgt nen kurzer Sixpack-Vorbau und ne Abdeckung fürs Steuerrohr.


----------



## balder (30. März 2014)

Geil. Genau das Laufrad wollte ch meinem Sohnemann auch holen. Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. März 2014)

Meiner ist ja im Februar gerade erst 2 geworden. Ist daher noch mehr Geh- als Laufrad. Aber ich finde das Hotwalk klasse. Er ist auch begeistert und dreht in der Wohnung oft seine Runden. Sattelrohr musste ich allerdings kürzen um den Sattel ganz zu versenken. Die Trittflächen sind auch ne nette Idee.

Ich denke mit dem Hotwalk kannste nix falsch machen.


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2014)

Ich wiil auch so eins fürs Heckfenster im Auto statt, Wackeldackel, geil Waldi!  Aber Papas Vorbau ist vllt ein bissel lanng fürn Kurzen.


----------



## balder (30. März 2014)

ja meiner ist am fraitag erst 2 geworden. würde auch ehe geh als laufrad sein.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. März 2014)

Der Vorbau ist auch nur probeweise montiert. Wie oben beschrieben kommt die Tage nen kurzer von Sixpack.


----------



## -Kiwi- (31. März 2014)

Starke Maschine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (31. März 2014)

@Waldwichtel: jetzt schon gut geworden. Hoffentlich ist das Bike nicht nach einigen Tagen zerrockt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. März 2014)

wosch schrieb:


> @Waldwichtel: jetzt schon gut geworden. Hoffentlich ist das Bike nicht nach einigen Tagen zerrockt.


 
Bist Du irre!  ... das ist nur fürs Posen vor der Kita gedacht! "Ey Du Opfer, fährste Puky oder wat!" 


... ne, im ernst! Waldautobahn ok, aber den Trail am Hermann darf er damit nicht runter.


----------



## kris. (31. März 2014)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bist Du irre!  ... das ist nur fürs Posen vor der Kita gedacht! "Ey Du Opfer, fährste Puky oder wat!"



Hat eure Kita ne Eisdiele?


----------



## crossboss (31. März 2014)

und als Rassel hatte Dein Lüttjer bestimmt Hopefreilaufknarre


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. März 2014)

... in gold!


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2014)

Würfel mit 1 x 10 Antrieb


----------



## wolfi (1. April 2014)

Jetzt mit doppelbrücke, und immer noch knapp unter 16 kg





vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2014)

Hey Wolfram,  12,3 kg 

Und ich glaub  Du brauchst dringend ne neue Waage, die zeigt doch viel zu viel an


----------



## wolfi (1. April 2014)

12'3 ist mal ne Ansage
Ich hoffe, die halten dein kampfgewicht aus...
Aber dass die Waage zu viel anzeigt sagt Sylvia übrigens auch immer ....lol

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. April 2014)

ist auch mir zuviel. Ich wundere mich auch aber zuerst ist ja bei mir die Pike abgepfiffen, die hat plötzlich auch nur noch ca 145 mm Federweg von 160, dabei aber keinen Nagativfederweg trotz Entlüften des Castings

Ich konstruiere mir heute abend noch schnell ne Gussform mir _ProEngineer_ und bastel  selbst mal schnell ne 29er Lyrik RC2 DH
Aber wenn das so weitegeht, kommt die bestimmt  eh nächstes Jahr


----------



## moRReSSey (3. April 2014)

Es wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder eins meiner Bikes zur Schau stelle





Komplett restauriert, neu lackiert und mit neuen Teilen aufgebaut. Quasi wie aus der Fabrik.


----------



## wolfi (3. April 2014)

Sehr geil! Ich liebe die Eisenpferde

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## balder (3. April 2014)

gefällt mir echt super gut schickes Rad


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. April 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Stoertebiker (12. April 2014)

So ... dann stell ich auch kurz mal meine kleine neue Errungschaft vor.
Radon Swoop 175 8.0
Zu dem Komponenten einfach mal den passenden Link:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-8-0_id_25145_.htm
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (12. April 2014)

Top! Sieht super aus.
Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2014)

mit Absolute Black bleibt die Kette nu endlich da wo sie auch sein soll


----------



## nippelspanner (14. April 2014)

Nice!
Mit der Trinkflasche würdest Du von den "Experten" im
*Zeigt her eure Enduro/Allmountain Bikes!!! - Teil 3 *
-Tread natürlich geteert, gefedert und anschließend gesteinigt...! 

PS: Vorne wieder Fox?


----------



## poekelz (14. April 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> So ... dann stell ich auch kurz mal meine kleine neue Errungschaft vor.
> Radon Swoop 175 8.0


Cooler Hobel - bist du einer von den "Bünder Neulingen" aus dem anderen Thread?


----------



## Stoertebiker (14. April 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> Cooler Hobel - bist du einer von den "Bünder Neulingen" aus dem anderen Thread?


ne ... bin ich nich.
komme nich aus Bünde ... bin aus aus Gütersloh. 

LG Störte


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2014)

Vorm dem Foto machen schraube ich immer schnell den Flaschenhalter mit  leerer Flasche rein .  Für die _Posing Experten _ ich steh auf teeren und federn he,he, geilomat!_ Donnerwetter hab ich doch die Scheiss  die SKS Schutzbleche vergessen_

Im Dh verlier ich die aber eh leider fast immer irgendwo.
Allerdings meine ich :
Hauptsache trinken, bei kleine Touren im Winter nehm ich meist ne pflegefreundliche Flasche mit

Fox musste nach dem Pikedefekt wieder herhalten und ich muss sagen, das macht die garnichtmal so schlecht.


----------



## der_bingo (20. April 2014)

So, dann werd ich auch mal mein neues Schätzschen posten
Habs aus der Bucht gefischt und bissl hergerichtet...Kettenblätter(aus 3 mach 2) ...Kassette...Kette...gecheiter custom LRS...Reifen und ....Ferdisch


----------



## c0rtez (26. April 2014)

Gerade mein neues Schätzchen abgeholt.
Demnach natürlich noch alles mit Ausnahme der Pedale Standard. Denke das wird aber erstmal auch so bleiben, evtl. Lenker und Sattel in Kürze anders. Mal schauen.

Auf jeden Fall ein riesen Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail...

Radon Slide 150 8.0


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. April 2014)

Top!
Damit wirst du sicherlich Spaß haben!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (28. April 2014)

hi hat mein Kumpel auch gekauft im Angebot für geile 1600 Mücken, Sagenhaftter Preis. das rad fährt sich auch klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Mai 2014)

So, hier ist das Ding! 

Ich habe letzte Woche Freitag mit Sumsemann die letzten Dinge fertig gemacht. Danke, Matthias, nochmal an dieser Stelle! 

Ich habs leider nicht geschafft Wohnzimmerfotos in sauberem Zustand zu machen, das Ding musste gleich raus! 

Vorderrad fehlt noch! Dickere Pellen kommen dann auch! Ca. in 4 Wochen...


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2014)

Hey Fabian! Sehr - sehr schick!

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## kris. (15. Mai 2014)

Nur echt mit Dreck am Rahmen!


----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2014)

wo ist der turbogeilbutton???? Ok nehm ich. Wo haste denn den Rahmen erworben Fabian?


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Mai 2014)

Von multycicle (online) aus dem Allgäu! 

Danke für die Blumen! 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch an meiner fahrtechnik feilen, dass es auch vernünftig bewegt wird.


----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Mai 2014)

Ja, genau! 

Sogar für gebraucht Kits im bikemarkt werden über 2000 Euro aufgerufen. Da war das schon ein sehr guter deal, wenn auch Glück dabei war.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Mai 2014)

Leider geil!


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2014)

hmmm...
aber bist du dir mit der leitungsführung für die hr-bremse sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Mai 2014)

Nice! 
Ein Stumpy hast du auch noch, oder?! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (16. Mai 2014)

Ein richtig cooler Hobel, dein Sechsnulleins


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Mai 2014)

kris, die Länge reicht, wenn er volleinfedert.
Oder meinst Du weil die Leitung auf der Strebe außen liegt? Hatte sie erst innen, da hat sich die Leitung aber total richtung Laufrad gezogen.
Fand ich nicht schön und habe ich mit Matthias dann geändert. 

Kiwi, das Stumpi wurde Dienstag abheolt. 
War ein geiles Bike und fährt jetzt jemand aus Gütersloh der auch auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs ist. em Käufer wurde übrigens ein Liteville 301 aus dem Keller gestohlen. 
2 Bikes hätten sich für mich nicht gelohnt, dazu ist dann doch zu wenig dazwischen. Und ich hätte es mir auch nicht leisten können bzw. wollen. Vielleicht bau ich mir nochmal ein 29er Hardtail auf irgendwann.  Mit leichten Reifen für schnelle Touren auch mal über Straße.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2014)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du weil die Leitung auf der Strebe außen liegt? Hatte sie erst innen, da hat sich die Leitung aber total richtung Laufrad gezogen.



Ja das meinte ich. Normalerweise liegen die innen ja etwas geschützter, aber wenn es dann am Reifen scheuert ist auch Käse.


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Mai 2014)

Ja, meinte Matthias auch.

Also ich sag mal so: Wenn ich so stürze, dass das Bike so heftig über die Strebe rutscht, dass die Leitung beschädigt werden könnte, dann hätte ich auch krasse (!!!) Beschädigungen/Kratzer am Rahmen bzw. der Strebe selbst.
Das würde mich dann viel mehr ärgern und eine undichte Bremsleitung wäre für mich dann das kleinste Übel. Vielleicht schützt die Leitung dann ja sogar. 
Ich versuchs erstmal so und wenn sich die Leitung dort als zu empfinflich outet, dann kann ich immer noch was tun.


----------



## crossboss (16. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Mai 2014)

Ja und ohne ebay(-Gebühren) geben die nochmal ganz gut was nach. ;-)

Danke, Jogi, überleg ich mir mal!


----------



## crossboss (16. Mai 2014)

ist der mit Apex super tubeless mit wenig RW , ja überlegs Dir.................


----------



## poekelz (16. Mai 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> Ja das meinte ich. Normalerweise liegen die innen ja etwas geschützter, aber wenn es dann am Reifen scheuert ist auch Käse.



Das Problem wird möglicherweise sein, dass du dich mit der Hacke in der Schlaufe verfängst und die Leitung dann abreißt....

Schau mal hier wie auf diesem Bild, ist zwar nen 301er, aber der Bereich ist ja ähnlich gebaut:


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Mai 2014)

Hmm so wie ich das bisher getestet habe würde ich das bei mir zu 99% ausschließen. Aber ich behalts im Auge.


----------



## poekelz (16. Mai 2014)

...die Schaufe sieht an so einem cleanen Rahmen halt nur ziemlich unprofessionell aus


----------



## wolfi (16. Mai 2014)

Uhhhh, die stylepolizei ist da

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2014)




----------



## c0rtez (31. Mai 2014)

Habe an mein Slide 150 8.0 mal n paar neue Parts gebaut, neu ist:
Lenker: Spank Spoon Riser 760
Pedale: Fun Mamba
Schläuche: Schwalbe 26 AV, ab Werk war SV drauf 
Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf


----------



## nippelspanner (3. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


>


Hui, was ist das denn, für ein Vorbau?
120 mm?
Sonst ganz nett, vor allem mit den neuen Pedalen / Lenker.
Von daher von mir ein "Like!" ;-)


----------



## c0rtez (3. Juni 2014)

Jup. Komme da aber gut mit zu recht. Fahre den erstmal so und gucke ob ich evtl noch n kürzeren Einsätze. 

neuer Lenker und neue Pedale sind ja dran  siehe ein Post weiter oben

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (3. Juni 2014)

vllt etwas lang sonst gut


----------



## Dennis32 (6. Juni 2014)

Nach drei Wochen verletzungsbedingtem Ausfall endlich mal wieder auf den Trails unterwegs... 

Ich liebe die fanes


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Juni 2014)

Mein Santa steht endlich 

Ewigkeiten auf die Decals gewartet...


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juni 2014)

Super Santa!
Bin schon gespannt, wie das Teil live aussieht.
Wie ist das aktuelle Gewicht?


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Juni 2014)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Super Santa!
> Bin schon gespannt, wie das Teil live aussieht.
> Wie ist das aktuelle Gewicht?


 
Mit Pedalen 12,1Kg


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juni 2014)




----------



## slang (11. Juni 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mit Pedalen 12,1Kg



Das Pedal,
die Pedale

Du elender Schulschwänzer 

Aber der Hobel ist klasse


----------



## freetourer (11. Juni 2014)

slang schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Du elender Schulschwänzer
> 
> ....



LOL


@Surfjunk: geiler Hobel - sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Juni 2014)

slang schrieb:


> Das Pedal,
> die Pedale
> 
> Du elender Schulschwänzer
> ...



Ich habe ja (angeblich) wohl Immigrations Hintergrund...weiscchtt Du..Du Opfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (11. Juni 2014)

slang schrieb:


> Das Pedal,
> die Pedale
> Du elender Schulschwänzer



Das sagt Duden-Online:
*Pedale*
Singular Plural Nominativ die Pedale die *Pedalen* Genitiv der Pedale der *Pedalen* Dativ der Pedale den *Pedalen* Akkusativ die Pedale die *Pedalen*....


----------



## kris. (11. Juni 2014)

"Menschen, genannt Romanes geh in das Haus"


----------



## poekelz (11. Juni 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe ja (angeblich) wohl Immigrations Hintergrund...weiscchtt Du..Du Opfer



Du meinst *Migrationshintergrund* - genau von Espelkamp nach Löhne (vorm Berg / hinterm Berg) 

...mache ich auch jeden Arbeitstag.

Aber sonst geiler Hobel 

Keine Variostütze ? - zu schwer oder weil´s noch keine gescheite in Carbon gibt?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Juni 2014)

Warte noch auf die Movelock. 
Ist leider aktuell nicht lieferbar.


----------



## slang (11. Juni 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das sagt Duden-Online:
> *Pedale*
> Singular Plural Nominativ die Pedale die *Pedalen* Genitiv der Pedale der *Pedalen* Dativ der Pedale den *Pedalen* Akkusativ die Pedale die *Pedalen*....


Auch der Duden widerspricht sich gelegentlich.
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Bobbycar

oder müsste es dann nicht lauten:
vierrädriges kleines Fahrzeug ohne Pedalen......


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (14. Juni 2014)

Sieht gut aus Jörg, wird noch auf Scheibenbremsen umgerüstet? Anbieten würde es sich ja 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. Juni 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mein Santa steht endlich
> 
> Ewigkeiten auf die Decals gewartet...


----------



## crossboss (14. Juni 2014)

Ja danke Shoti,
auf Scheibenbremsen haben bisher wir nur wegen  Mehrgewicht von gut  0.5 kg verzichtet. Der LRS ist so auf 2,7 kg runter.  Am nächsten 26er kommt dann später sicher ne Disc dran..


----------



## bitbucket (25. Juni 2014)

Endlich, habe mir ein Simplon Kuro 275 Pro zugelegt ... wenn ich schon nix kann, sollte doch wenigstens das Material taugen


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juni 2014)

Taugt!


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Juni 2014)

Gefällt mir..... !!


----------



## poekelz (25. Juni 2014)

Hat, zumindest auf den ersten Blick starke Ähnlichkeit mit einem Trek Remedy (so vom Rahmen), aber auf jeden Fall gefällt´s mir auch!


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Juni 2014)

Schönes Rad. Viel Spaß damit! 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## bitbucket (25. Juni 2014)

Danke, ich arbeite auch schon an den Skills damit ich mit dem Rad fahre und nicht das Rad mit mir


----------



## bitbucket (25. Juni 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hat, zumindest auf den ersten Blick starke Ähnlichkeit mit einem Trek Remedy (so vom Rahmen), aber auf jeden Fall gefällt´s mir auch!


Hm, jetzt wo Du es schreibst ... die Ähnlichkeit ist nicht zu verleugnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Juni 2014)

schaut vernünftig aus, das Kuro


----------



## nippelspanner (25. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön, habe ich auch schon mal ein Auge drauf geworfen.
Und jetzt: Husch, husch, raus in den Schlamm.
Das ist viel zu sauber, da muss Patina drauf! ;-)


----------



## bitbucket (25. Juni 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sehr schön, habe ich auch schon mal ein Auge drauf geworfen.
> Und jetzt: Husch, husch, raus in den Schlamm.
> Das ist viel zu sauber, da muss Patina drauf! ;-)


Stimmt! Aber wenigstens einmal musste ich den ursprünglichen Zustand im Bild festhalten ... wer weiß wann ich das gute Stück je wieder so zu sehen bekomme


----------



## c0rtez (2. August 2014)

Da es hier so ruhig geworden ist ... Hier mal mein Slide 8.0 bei einem kleinen Päuschen im Stemweder Berg. Heute direkt ne Morgenrunde gedreht, der frühe Vogel fängt der Wurm.

Ist jetzt vom Material her "vorerst" auf dem "Endzustand" allerdings werde ich Leitungen und Züge noch kürzen. Konnte mich dazu aber bisher aus Faulheit noch nicht durchringen.

Folgendes weicht von der Werksauslieferung ab:
- Reifen - Hand Dampf 2,35
- Lenker - Spank Spoon 760 Riser
- Griffe - Sixpack Fingertrix
- Pedale - Funn Mamba


----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2014)

Super!

Bei meinem Karren hat sich nicht wirklich etwas getan, aber damit sich hier weiterhin etwas tut im Thread:

Carver ICB 02 in XL
RS Lyrik RC2DH Air helmchen tuned
RS Monarch RCT3 mit huber bushings
Spank Spike 35 auf Acros FR 85
Schaltung komplett SLX
Bremsen SLX
Syntace Vector & Megaforce 2
RS Reverb Stealth
SQ Lab 614 Active
DMR Vault
ODI Rogue Lock On
Schwalbe Muddy Marry & Hans Dampf beides tubeless






mehr fällt mir nicht ein .. 
bisauf das ständige Knacken bin ich sehr zufrieden!

LG Jens


----------



## c0rtez (2. August 2014)

Hast du das Marsh Guard über der Brücke angebracht? Warum?


----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2014)

Ja habe ich. Anstonsten setzt sich da bei mir immer extrem viel rein. So habe ich etwas mehr Spielraum und gefühlt 50% weniger verklemmte Sachen  Schade das die beiden Außenseiten unbedingt nach innen müssen ... mal sehen ob ich das noch irgendwie änder


----------



## Dreckspatz (25. August 2014)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein Bike hier vorstellen.


----------



## kris. (25. August 2014)

Im Moment wird es deinem Namen aber nicht wirklich gerecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (25. August 2014)

Ui, ein MK6. Ist das ein S-Rahmen?


----------



## Dreckspatz (26. August 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ui, ein MK6. Ist das ein S-Rahmen?



Es ist ein MK 5.
Ja, der Rahmen ist in Größe S.

Gruß,

Dreckspatz


----------



## basti_b (4. September 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal

Trek Superfly 7
geändert hab ich wirklich nur Kleinigkeiten.

Salsa Sattelklemme (rot)
Reverse Ahead Kappe (rot)
Reverse Escape Pedale (blau mit roten pins)
ESI Chunky Griffe (weiss)


----------



## kris. (4. September 2014)

nice 
Truppenübungsplatz?


----------



## basti_b (4. September 2014)

100 Gummipunkte, auf dem Weg nach Oerlinghausen


----------



## steinbock19 (19. September 2014)

Könnte ich bitte mal ein paar Anhaltspunkte haben wo ich diesen Trail finde?  Der sieht so gut aus, den muss ich mal probefahren. Würde dann von Sennestadt Richtung Oerlinghausen fahren. Und wo muss ich dann lang? 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 
Gruß 
Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. September 2014)

google maps: 51.934072,8.707738
Ist ein Stück vom Lönspfad, alles in allem etwa 200 - 250m.


----------



## poekelz (20. September 2014)

Back to the roots oder so...ich habe der alten Lady noch eine neue SID World Cup spendiert. Mit Pedale gewogene 10,46kg können sich doch sehen lassen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. September 2014)

Neuer Familienflitzer für Stadt (nicht im Bild) - Cannondale Bad Boy mit leichten Modifikationen an Cockpit und Bremsen.

Anhang anzeigen 323508


----------



## Nico Laus (23. September 2014)

auch hier mal hergezeigt


----------



## nippelspanner (23. September 2014)

Für´n Treckingrad wirklich gut! 
Schlanke Sitz-/Kettenstreben. Ist das ein Stahlrahmen?
Wieviel FW hast du vorne? 120 mm?


----------



## crossboss (23. September 2014)

jo der hat Steel;-)


----------



## basti_b (23. September 2014)

steinbock19 schrieb:


> Könnte ich bitte mal ein paar Anhaltspunkte haben wo ich diesen Trail finde?  Der sieht so gut aus, den muss ich mal probefahren. Würde dann von Sennestadt Richtung Oerlinghausen fahren. Und wo muss ich dann lang?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
> Gruß
> Boris





kris. schrieb:


> google maps: 51.934072,8.707738
> Ist ein Stück vom Lönspfad, alles in allem etwa 200 - 250m.



Genau, von da dann Richtung Hermannsweg und auf dem Kammweg an dieser Stelle runter zum nächsten spaßigen Abschnitt -> 51.949205, 8.688327 Da kommt man dann irgendwo am Piperweg wieder raus und kann zurück fahren.

Schon gefahren Boris?



Cooles Bike Nico (Laus)


----------



## Nico Laus (23. September 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Für´n Treckingrad wirklich gut!
> Schlanke Sitz-/Kettenstreben. Ist das ein Stahlrahmen?
> Wieviel FW hast du vorne? 120 mm?


Ist Stahl mit 120mm Federweg.  Hätte aber gerne 140mm in Form einer Pike oder Formula 35. Das würde dem Rahmen gut stehen. Mal schauen was der Gebrauchtmarkt demnächst so hergibt.


----------



## crossboss (23. September 2014)

.


----------



## steinbock19 (24. September 2014)

Kris, basti. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Habe mir die Koordinaten auch schon aufs Handy gepackt. Doch leider leider habe ich die letzten Tage keine Zeit gefunden um da endlich mal vorbei zufahren. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es mal in den nächsten Tagen. 
Wetter soll ja Freitag und Sonntag noch mal Top werden.

Kann mir mal einer sagen wieso ich vom Handy nicht in diesem Forum antworten kann??!!??
Musste jetzt extra für diese Antwort noch mal den ollen PC anschmeißen!!

Gruß
Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (25. September 2014)

steinbock19 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen wieso ich vom Handy nicht in diesem Forum antworten kann??!!??



a) Du bist nicht eingeloggt?
b) Du hast ein Handy mit angegammeltem Apfel drauf: Das Forum hier gratis und für umsonst, das ist in deren Geschäftsmodell nicht vorgesehen!


----------



## steinbock19 (25. September 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen. Heute habe ich es endlich mal geschafft den Trail zu fahren. Ist nur leider etwas kürzer als es auf dem Foto aussah. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Hab dann halt auf dem Rückweg noch ne große Tour durch Oerlinghausen gemacht. 

Ach ja. Mit nem anderen Browser funktioniert das ganze auch unter Android. 
Danke


----------



## Gyro-Pita (26. September 2014)

basti_b schrieb:


> Genau, von da dann Richtung Hermannsweg und auf dem Kammweg an dieser Stelle runter zum nächsten spaßigen Abschnitt -> 51.949205, 8.688327 Da kommt man dann irgendwo am Piperweg wieder raus und kann zurück fahren.
> 
> Schon gefahren Boris?
> 
> ...



Schickes Superfly haste, dann hab ich dich bestimmt die Tage in Heiligenkirchen an der Fahrradstrasse gesehen ?!?!? Muss nachmittags gewesen sein....Muss mir die strecke auch mal anschauen!

Anbei mein Revox 8.2 morgens um 6.30 Uhr , es war sehr neblig vom Hermannsdenkmal Richtung Gauseköte.....


----------



## basti_b (26. September 2014)

Jupp da bin ich Dienstag und Mittwoch lang! 
Da war ich u.a. auch wieder auf der Strecke unterwegs hab aber den Umweg über die Extersteine zurück genommen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. September 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> b) Du hast ein Handy mit angegammeltem Apfel drauf: Das Forum hier gratis und für umsonst, das ist in deren Geschäftsmodell nicht vorgesehen!


funktioniert völlig problemlos...


----------



## c0rtez (11. Oktober 2014)

Um hier auch mal wieder Leben reinzubekommen. Zur Abwechselung mal mit mir oben drauf und einmal ein bisschen "überarbeitet"...

Ist ein Radon Slide 150 mit einigen Änderungen...


----------



## kris. (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist blaues Zeug.

Was macht das?

Es leuchtet blau!


----------



## c0rtez (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das trifft es in der Tat...   

Wobei korrekt "Licht" wäre, aber hier passt Zeug wohl besser.

Fand den Effekt aber recht cool, darum hab ichs hier mal reingehauen


----------



## the_Shot (11. Oktober 2014)

Hier ist viel zu viel Farbe im Spiel. Deshalb...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...meine neue Begleiterin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. Oktober 2014)

alter schwarzmaler... 

auch hier bekommt es einen


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Oktober 2014)

Sogar 1 x 11  
aber etwas kurze Kette


----------



## Test_Driver (12. Oktober 2014)

Nach Krankheitsbedingter Pause seit 6 Wochen mein neues


----------



## basti_b (12. Oktober 2014)

schickes bike, dann kanns ja wieder los gehen!

steinbock19, mittlerweile mal da lang gefahren?

c0rtez, sieht cool aus mit dem blauen Lenker


----------



## wolfi (12. Oktober 2014)

@ Sascha: nett! Dann müssen wir mal wieder los.


----------



## the_Shot (12. Oktober 2014)

Wolfi, auf jeden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Oktober 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Wobei korrekt "Licht" wäre



ich weiss


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo.
Habe ein neues Bike bzw. einen neuen Rahmen...






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (18. Oktober 2014)

Hey, tiptop! Ich liebe die bikes von jörg heydt.


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Oktober 2014)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2014)

sehr schick!


----------



## poekelz (19. Oktober 2014)

Heisse Kiste  - was wiegt´s?


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke.
Ca. 14,5kg.


----------



## samedi (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
dann werf ich meins auch mal hier rein 

Hier frisch geputzt noch mit alter Bremse:




Hier die neue Bremse und gleich mit tubeless gemacht. Oh man was bin ich froh die Avid los zu sein...




Und hier einmal aufm Hometrail:




Gruß,
samedi


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2014)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Dennis32 (19. Oktober 2014)

samedi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> dann werf ich meins auch mal hier rein
> 
> Hier frisch geputzt noch mit alter Bremse:
> ...


Welche avid hattest du vorher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samedi (19. Oktober 2014)

Vorher Avid Elixir 9.  War vorn nur am Rubbeln trotz neuer Beläge, und nass kamen noch Vibrationen und übles Gequietsche dazu. Und musste sie hinten immer wieder entlüften, es war aber nirgendwo ein Leck zu finden... 
Mit Shimano ist jetzt Ruhe.


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2014)

.


----------



## MUD´doc (6. November 2014)

Hast auf dem Bike endlich wieder "richtig" arbeiten müssen, wa?
Mehr Bedacht beim Bremsen, mit dem Körper aktiv agieren und richtig über die Huckel keulen.
Bei den modernene Hobeln spürt man eh nichts mehr vom Gelände.
Tolles Teil! Mir gefällt´s


----------



## crossboss (7. November 2014)

........vergesst.......

..................................was Ihr über Laufradgrößen und Poserböcken bisher zu wissen glaubtet.......................der Winter kommt, jetzt wird endlich wieder getunt und trainiert ;-)

Auch noch Paderborner, wie geilbekloppt..............


----------



## wolfi (7. November 2014)

Kann nix sehen. .. habe kein fratzenbuch.


----------



## crossboss (7. November 2014)

kein Problem wolfi........... vimeo


----------



## nippelspanner (7. November 2014)

Ey Alter, die Skills so voll fett krass!
Dagegen kann Danny MacAskill echt einpacken. Die Pussy!
Und dieser Custom Aufbau - ein Traum. 
Ich verlinke das gleich mal in den "zeigt-her-eure-pornicious-Schubkarren"-Fred.


----------



## kris. (7. November 2014)

jetzt auch ganz neu als E-Fatty!!


----------



## crossboss (7. November 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (7. November 2014)

.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. November 2014)

(Fast) feddich.
Morgen geht´s auf Einweihungs-/Einstelltour.


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. November 2014)

Sehr schön, Nippel! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## tommi101 (9. November 2014)

Sieht gut aus....einzig die vordere Dämpferaufnahme könnte Banshee mal etwas filigraner gestalten.
Haste jetzt den Rahmen getauscht bekommen und ist der neue deutlich besser verarbeitet?
Das Spitfire V2 würde ich gerne mal fahren. 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bock!


----------



## poekelz (9. November 2014)

Cooler Hobel 
...und vor allem isses die 26" oder doch die 650b Hollandrad-Version?


----------



## nippelspanner (9. November 2014)

Ist noch mein 26er LRS. Vorne steckt aber eine 27,5er Pike drin. Gibt auch Ausfallenden für 142mm/27,5". Ist also zukunftssicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (9. November 2014)

27,5er Pike - sieht gar nich danach aus, aber die 2,4er RQ/TK ist auch ne ausgesprochen fette Pelle....


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (9. November 2014)

Hoffe, Du hattest heute schon mal richtig Spaß am neuen Bock,-)
.................sachmal Björn, ist der Rahmen für Dich groß genug, meine bei dem Spacertürmchen;-)  Oder sit da nur die Sicherheitsreserve vor dem letztendlichen "passend machen"

Ich finde die Hinterbaulagerung-Hebelei optisch jetzt  nicht so den Knüllerr, fand das _Ibis_ da schon irgendwie stylischer. 

Ob Carbon hin oder her, egal..........


----------



## nippelspanner (10. November 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...ist der Rahmen für Dich groß genug, meine bei dem Spacertürmchen;-)


Ruhig Brauner! Das war natürlich VOR der ersten Probe-/Einstellfahrt. Vorbau muss noch etwas länger (50 mm) und tiefer.
2 Spacer werde ich aber wohl brauchen. Das Rune hat selbst in XL nur ein 125 mm Steuerrohr.



crossboss schrieb:


> Ich finde die Hinterbaulagerung-Hebelei optisch jetzt  nicht so den Knüllerr, fand das _Ibis_ da schon irgendwie stylischer.


Die Haptik ist mit einem Mojo natürlich nicht zu vergleichen! Vor allem, wenn man den Rahmen in "raw" nimmt.
Das Konzept geht eher in Richtung Maschinenbau / "form follows function" a la Nicolai.
Dafür sind die Lager easy zu tauschen - wenn´s denn mal nötig sein sollte.
BTW: Evtl. muss die Gabel ja noch etwas einlaufen, aber der VPP-Hinterbau mit CCDB macht die Pike sowas von platt! Alter Schwede...


----------



## Surfjunk (10. November 2014)

Wie bist du den von Mocho auf Banshee gekommen?

Ich dachte es wird ein Santa.


----------



## crossboss (10. November 2014)

.


----------



## nippelspanner (10. November 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wird ein Santa.


???
Nö, stand eigentlich nie wirklich auf der Liste.

Hatte mal das SB66C angedacht. 
Konnte mich aber nicht so überzeugen.
Vermutlich auch, weil´s ab Werk leider nur so ´ne Fox-CTD-Luftpumpe drin hat.


----------



## crossboss (10. November 2014)

.


----------



## basti_b (24. November 2014)

Hab jetzt endlich die NobbyNics inkl. NoTubes drauf. Halt länger gedauert als es sollte aber das hab ich mir ja schon fast wieder gedacht.
Hat gedauert bis ich den dreh raus hatte einen Reifen ohne Schlauch (und ohne Kompressor) aufzupumpen.
Dann denkst ja, beim zweiten weißt wie es geht, das dauert nicht so lange.
Stimmt auch, blöd nur, dass ich beim Schütteln irgendwas im Reifen gehört habe. Sowas stört mich einfach, also alles wieder demontiert aber nichts in der Milch oder sonst wo im Reifen gefunden. War dann wirklich direkt in der Felge




Stück Plastik glaube ich. Keine Ahnung ob sich das irgendwo in der Felge gelöst hat oder es schon immer da rum gekullert ist. Hab über ne halbe Stunde versucht das mit einem kleinen Schlauch durch die Ventilbohrung rauszusaugen

Jetzt bin ich aber erstmal happy


----------



## kris. (24. November 2014)

Stück Kautabak vom Felgenbauer


----------



## Diddo (15. Dezember 2014)

Als Osnabrücker schleiche ich mich mal hier rein, komme ja auch manchmal nach OWL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (2. Januar 2015)

Transalp Summitrider Jungfernfahrt im Schlamm. Restekiste, inzischen ungewohnt dreifach und hinten keine Federung.


----------



## Diddo (2. Januar 2015)

Restekiste mit Hope Tech V2 und den Union Jack Ausgleichsbehälter-Deckeln, sehr fein


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Januar 2015)

Diddo schrieb:


> Restekiste mit Hope Tech V2 und den Union Jack Ausgleichsbehälter-Deckeln, sehr fein


Ist mir bei deinem Rad auch schon aufgefallen, ebenso die Suntour. Hab die Bremse relativ guenstig von einem Freund bekommen. An meinem Fully ist eine Tech M4 verbaut, da hab ich wenigstens einen Standart. Vom Fraesporno nicht zu sprechen!
Ich bin gespannt auf die Bremsperformance der V2. Hatte bisher nur wenig Tiefenmeter.


----------



## Diddo (4. Januar 2015)

Meine Durolux hat kein TAD aber dafür einen losen Shim in der RC2-Kartusche  Deswegen darf die RC2 dann auch bald "entklappert" werden. Die V2 ist kraftvoll, dosierbar und sorglos sofern nicht irgendwo ne Dichtung trocken ist. Meine absolute Lieblingsbremse, bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrung im Vergleich zur M4.
Beim Fräsporno kann ich nur zustimmen, Hope eben.


----------



## DirtyD (11. Januar 2015)

Na dann hier mal meins...


----------



## CaptainSky (14. Januar 2015)

Mein CANYON NERVE 8.0 am Haxtergrund in Paderborn. Auch im Winter muss man ja im Training bleiben.


----------



## crossboss (20. Januar 2015)

sorry,ist nur ein Dämmerungsschnellschuß ohne Blitz,-)

Das AMS, da ja nur Alu, wiegt genau 1kg mehr, als das Carbon Stereo -----13,3kg in 21 " ----merkt man aber nicht wirklich ,-) Hinten ist ein RS Rt3 mit 200/57mm, ca 135 mm Federweg, statt des serienmässig en 200/51mm, mit 120 mm drin. Passt ohne anzuschlagen. Gute Reserven im Dh und total antriebsneutral bergauf dabei schön wendig, trotz der vorn etwas längeren 150er Formula,-)
Der "Volkswagen " gefällt mir,  besonders in Giftgrün!




heute beim Einspringen des neuen Bocks


----------



## vocke1 (21. Januar 2015)

Meine neue 11,89Kg Trailwaffe


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Januar 2015)

Die Farbkombi ist Porno ^^

Aber die Naben passen m. M. n.  Nicht ganz rein. 

Trotzdem nen geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vocke1 (21. Januar 2015)

der ursprüngliche Plan war Industry Nine Naben in purple, da gab es die King "günstig" und deshalb erst einmal so.
Die Farbkombi lässt mich selbst mächtig zweifeln - mal sehen wo es farblich so hingeht.


----------



## crossboss (21. Januar 2015)

.......und die Sonne schien ja soooo heiss daß die Bremse glühte,-)




muste dann dringend mit etwas Schnee abgekühlt werden


----------



## crossboss (21. Januar 2015)

Mattias, Glückwunsch zum Neubike! Supi und dann am Samstag einfahren, ab 11 Uhr Joberg?!


----------



## vocke1 (22. Januar 2015)

Ja auch Glückwunsch!
Ich hoffe Du bist ähnlich zufrieden mit Deinem neuen bike wie ich - krieg das Grinsen schwer weg.
Können wir erst einmal gern festhalten, Sa 11Uhr Joberg.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## crossboss (22. Januar 2015)

Merci!  

Dein SB 5C hat auch um die 130mm bei 26"  ?!


Yo und am kommenden  Samstag 11 Uhr am Jo.Berg, werden wie immer einige kommen ,-)


----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2015)

Hi Matthias,

schönes neues Yeti ,
aber bei der Farbe, Bremse / Nabe hast dich wohl etwas vergriffen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vocke1 (22. Januar 2015)

@crossboss 
Ist ein 127mm 650b Gerät.
Super agil und verspielt!


----------



## crossboss (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## der_umberto (24. Januar 2015)

Noch ein wenig scheu, aber ich glaube das es sich hier schon ganz wohl fühlt .


----------



## CaptainSky (25. Januar 2015)

Vor einer Woche war ich mit meinem Nerve beim Dom zu Paderborn. Insgesamt sind das Rad und ich 60 KM im Paderborner Land abgefahren. Es lebe das Grundlagentraining und der Winterpokal.


----------



## Juergen1963 (26. Januar 2015)

schicker Franzose im Schnee 
Seit einer Woche meins


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. Januar 2015)

So... Mahlzeit bin schon etwas hier dabei doch hab mein bike noch nie vorgestellt. Aber jetzt  :

Trek Slash7 
Umbauten: mavic ex729 felgen auf hope pro2evo neben
				 Vorne 20mm Achse/hinten auf 12mm Achse umgebaut 
Shimano saint Bremse inkl ice tech
Shimano saint Pedale
				 E13 kettenführung inkl Bashguard 
				 Onza Ibex DH 2.4 ( hab sie ganz neu und werde sie am we erst testen)
				 Steahlt vario sattelstütze Rock shox


----------



## CaptainSky (1. Februar 2015)

Ich kann aber auch Winter.


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Februar 2015)

Ein Pic von meiner tour gestern... mit HDR-Filter:








Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (1. Februar 2015)

Ja genau. Winter geht auch immer!


----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2015)

gestern auf Schneetour über dem Steinbruch am Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2015)

ich war heute auch Fat unterwegs


----------



## vocke1 (5. Februar 2015)

Mein Winter-Retro-Gestühl.
Heute bei Traumwetter.


----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

Aktuelles Waffenarsenal


----------



## Thomas B. (12. Februar 2015)

Superfly 7 2015


----------



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

Geiles Superfly


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (12. Februar 2015)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Aktuelles Waffenarsenal
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359386
> Anhang anzeigen 359387


Hobbit!


----------



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Hobbit!


Hobbiiiit


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2015)

hi Micha, dat wird aber auch mal Zeit hier

die Felgen blenden mich, sonst supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2015)

das Racebike ist aber garnicht Rosa


----------



## poekelz (12. Februar 2015)

...keiner fährt mehr Fully, alle fahren Superfly 
Trotz der Hollandfarbe cooles Bike.


----------



## basti_b (12. Februar 2015)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Superfly 7 2015



schönes bike, hab die Schlumpfversion aus 2014, da war das 7er noch blau


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal wo kommt ihr denn her?

Aus Schlumpfhausen, bittesehr.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir im Januar auch ein Superfly gekauft....
29" Abenteuer....

Das Remedy war so einsam....


----------



## basti_b (22. Februar 2015)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir im Januar auch ein Superfly gekauft....
> 29" Abenteuer....
> 
> Das Remedy war so einsam....


Da kann man ja bald mal eine Superfly Tour machen 

ist die Klemme direkt unter dem Sattel auch blau? War das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2015)

basti_b schrieb:


> ist die Klemme direkt unter dem Sattel auch blau? War das so?


 
Ja, blau. Das Foto ist der Kaufzustand mit Ausnahme der Pedalen. Werde aber wohl nach und nach
das Rad in seinen Teilen umbauen (wie das eben immer so ist).

Aber zuerst möchte ich wissen, wie es sich im O-Zustand fährt. Die ersten Touren waren zugegeben wirklich
gut!!´

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## basti_b (23. Februar 2015)

Also bei deinem find ich auf jeden fall schon mal die Remotebedienung für die Gabel am besten "verlegt" Meine ist gefühlt einen meter lang!

Habt ihr beide den Vorbau nacht unten gedreht? Ist doch auch der mit 80 mm und 7°?
Wollte mir schon den 70 mm und 0° Vorbau von Hope bestellen aber vielleicht werde ich das erstmal testen. Keine Ahnung ob die 10mm kürzer negativ auffallen


Bin jetzt noch nicht wirklich so viele verschiedene MTBs gefahren (in der Preisklasse) aber ich liebe meins und würde es definitiv wieder kaufen


----------



## Leon96 (18. März 2015)

Der Dreck der letzten 3500 Kilometer ist runter.... (zumindest zum Großteil) 
Wurde aber auch gaaaaaaanz ganz dringend mal Zeit.







(Ja, die Hinterradfelge passt nicht zum Rad. Aber immerhin was, was ich hoffentlich nicht so schnell kaputt bekomme  )


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2015)

geht richtig gut ab, das "Kleine" --Dauergrinsen


----------



## Über (23. März 2015)

Am Samstag die regenfreien 4 Std perfekt genutzt


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. März 2015)

Meine Pike ist nun "Stealth"...








Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## vocke1 (25. März 2015)

Sehr schick!
Wo hast Du die Decals her?


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. März 2015)

Moin.
Thx. Slik Graphics.


----------



## Über (26. März 2015)

Sieht gut aus!
An meiner Float hab ich die Stealth-Decals wieder runtergerissen, finde wirklich gut siehts nur mit schwarzen Standrohren, wie bei der Pike aus.


----------



## crossboss (26. März 2015)

Kurz bevor der Sch.......  Regen anfing.
Frage Wie fährt die Kiste mit der 29 Formula 35 ?? Wie hoch darf die längere Gabel werden?
Antwort: hervorragend, (170--180mm /ca 560-565 Bauhöhe)! Hier sieht man es allerdings kaum, weil Conti Reifen des HR dicker ist, als der Maxxis auf der 29 Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rafterman86 (30. März 2015)

Hab mir am Wochenende auch mal was kleines zusammengesteckt.  Lenker und Griffe werden noch ausgetauscht. Dann bleibt's erst mal so, denke ich. So wie es da steht 12,5kg.


----------



## bitbucket (30. März 2015)

Offensichtlich waren hier alle recht fleissig in den letzten Wochen und Monaten - mit sehr ansehnlichen Ergebnissen 

Ich habe an meinem Kuro 275 auch ein paar Modifikationen vorgenommen: neue stabilere Laufräder und Reifen, eine Kettenführung, sowie ein kürzerer Vorbau ... so kann der nächste Bikepark-Besuch kommen.

Aber auch auf dem Trail (Eggeweg am Samstag) zeigten die Anpassungen durchweg positive Ergebnisse. Einziger Wermutstropfen: 1100g je Reifen ist schon eine echte Ansage ...


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2015)

schicke Bikes Jungs;-)


----------



## tommi101 (1. April 2015)

Meine neue Wumme, im Feb. aufgebaut:





Ob das Farbkonzept längere Zeit Bestand hat, wird sich zeigen. Noch kann ich es mir angucken..


----------



## kris. (1. April 2015)

sehr geil!


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2015)

schlägt dein Liteville optisch um Längen


----------



## poekelz (2. April 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> schlägt das Liteville um Längen



...leider auch beim Gewicht!

Tommi, was wiegt der Hobel?


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2015)

meinte nur die Optik ,-)

  ........Gewicht  vllt gut 14,5-15 kg ??


----------



## tommi101 (2. April 2015)

Danke Jungs
Mein 301 war ja auch nicht wirklich leicht (XT, Saint, Flows etc.) 
Es sind im Prinzip alle Teile 1:1 vom 301 an das ION gewandert, ich musste mir "nur" das 650b-Hinterrad dazu kaufen...da ich im Liteville Scaled Sizing gefahren bin. 
Ich wiege meine Räder nicht mehr, auch wenn ich natürlich darauf achte mir keine bleischweren Parts ans Bike zu schrauben. Gefühlt liege ich jetzt so bei 14-14,5kg. Das Rad muss lange Touren und Bikepark gleichermaßen gut/schlecht können, ich wechsle lediglich den Laufradsatz 
Das 301 ist ein gutes Bike, immer die richtige Wahl und würde ich auch jedem empfehlen. 

Nach zwei Helius (AM + AC29) wollte ich mal ein ION. Meine Affinität zu Nicolai besteht darin, das ich den Service quasi vor Ort habe. Wenn was dran ist, packe ich das Bike ins Auto und bin in 1,5 Std. da...und dann wirds ganz unbürokratisch gerichtet. Ich kenne mittlerweile einige der Mitarbeiter persönlich und fühle mich dort einfach gut beraten.
Wer einmal in den Produktionstätten von N war, kauft sich anschliessend nur noch ungern ein Komplettbike von der Stange...so zumindest meine Vermutung. Stimmt, die Preise sind knackig, verglichen mit anderen Herstellen aber auch nicht jenseits von Gut und Böse.
Wenn man mal live sieht welcher Aufwand dort betrieben wird und wieviele Arbeitsschritte von Hand erforderlich sind um einen kompletten Fullyrahmen herzustellen, dann merkt man schnell das jeder Nicolai Kunde was besonders individuelles erhält. Die Rahmen, die fertig in der Endmontage hängen und darauf warten zum Kunden verschickt zu werden, man würde am liebsten alle mit nach Hause nehmen. Jeder Frame ist irgendwie anders, wilde grelle Farbkonzepte neben stylischen Klassikern....und jeder hat seine eigene Seele! 

Frohe Ostern euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. April 2015)

*Das Ion 15* finde ich auch recht ansprechend. * Made in Germany*  stimmt da zum Glück noch .................evenfalls frohe Ostertage!


----------



## tommi101 (2. April 2015)

Vielleicht ist das ne gute Gelegenheit zum Testride: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-hausmesse-17-19-april-2015.743690/

Ich fahre natürlich nur wegen der Party hin


----------



## balder (7. April 2015)

So da ich Festgestellt habe das ich mein Rad im OWL Forum noch gar nicht gezeigt habe. Will ich jetzt auch mal.
Specialized BigHit aus dem Jahr 2005 letztes Jahr neu aufgebaut und auf knappe 18 kg gebracht.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (14. April 2015)

Hier mal meine Gloria und der Specki


----------



## Korfi (14. April 2015)

Die erste Feierabendrunde 2015...


----------



## Über (15. April 2015)

Gestern auf ner kurzen Feierabendrunde.
Herrlich, wie lange es hell bleibt 

Gruß
der Über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. April 2015)




----------



## crossboss (12. Mai 2015)

erster Ausritt am frühen Abend mit der _Bio-Waffe_, einfach genial gut; fährt  sich traumhaft


----------



## Stubenkueken (12. Mai 2015)

Darf ich mal fragen wo du da bist?


----------



## crossboss (12. Mai 2015)

fragen ja 
hast ne PN!


----------



## criscross (12. Mai 2015)

hast du den Dämpfer verlängert ?


----------



## balder (12. Mai 2015)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wo du da bist?


Dürfte ich auch per pn erfahren wo das ist?


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Mai 2015)

Top Fahrrad! 

Habe mal gerade nach der Geo geschaut, weil ich selbst ein wenig auf der Suche bin. Man ist das kurz. In XL einen 450er Reach. Ist dir das nicht zu kompakt?


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Mai 2015)

Schickes Bike!
Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (13. Mai 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Top Fahrrad!
> 
> Habe mal gerade nach der Geo geschaut, weil ich selbst ein wenig auf der Suche bin. Man ist das kurz. In XL einen 450er Reach. Ist dir das nicht zu kompakt?



Zu kurz eigentlich nicht. Das kenn ich so von meinem Stereo. IDer Reach ist sogar etwas länger. Agil und bequem obwohl die Front für mich schon sehr tief liegt. Kriegst aber so gut Druck auf den Vorderreifen. Ich gahre dabei nen 60er 0 Grad Easton Haven Vorbau. So hatte ich gestern selbst mit Durchschnittts Hans immer geilen Grip. Ich werde aber auch nochmal nen 65/70er Vorbau mit 6 Grad testen.
Also mir behagt die Geo sehr und ich fahre ja keine Rennen damit. Kannst es aber gern mal probieren . Ist allerdings Xl/52 cm!


----------



## crossboss (13. Mai 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> hast du den Dämpfer verlängert ?



Danke für die Blumen Jungs
Ich bin sicher das bleibt jetzt auch bei mir. Habe jetzt wohl endlich das für mich richtige FR Bike gefunden!

@criscross , das Bionicon kommt ja serienmässig mit Adapter fürn 216er Dämpfer. Bionicon baut jaauch eigene X Fusion Modelle mit Pneumatikverstellung um(Kletterhilfe ein) .Wenn du , darin enen Standartdämpfer verwendes, brauchst du dafür unbedingt den "Universer" adapter. Einfach ne ganz langen Dämpfer verwenden geht nicht.

@Nico Laus 
kompakt ja aber etwas länger und viel tiefer vorn,als das Stereo. Ich habe erstmal meinen 60er Easton 0 Grad Vorbau mit 20mm Spacer genutzt. Ich mag die Wohlfühl geo. Auch ist das bike gut tourentauglich und bequem. Mit 13,8 kg komplett,  kommt man gut vorwärts. Allerdings muß ich jetzt 32 42/11 fahren, weil es deutlich langsamer und schwerer rollt, als der 29 Großwildhirsch,-)

Das bike legt auf mein altes Rocky Slayer 170, noch einige Schippen drauf was die Bergabpotenz angeht. Bergauf war das Slayer etwas besser meine ich. An die kleinere Räder habe ich mich in 1er Stunde gewöhnt. Sehr wendig, sprungfreundig  und potent der _BioDiesel_;  selbst mit dem kleinen _Monarchen debon air_. Für Mittelgebirge genügt der erstmal. Ich würd aber auch gern mal ne Stahlfedervariante im Park und Finale Ligure testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (4. Juni 2015)

Mein Müsing Specter 9


----------



## Thomas B. (11. Juni 2015)




----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2015)

kleine Abendrunde mit dem _Bio_ am Johannisbach


----------



## bitbucket (11. Juni 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> kleine Abendrunde mit dem _Bio_ am Johannisbach



Das Bionicon würde mir auch noch ganz gut stehen ...  Aber bin auch mit meinem überaus glücklich, werde wohl lediglich noch meine Pike gegen die Formula ThirtyFive EX tauschen.


----------



## bitbucket (11. Juni 2015)

@Thomas B. Habe ich einen Knick in der Optik oder hat das hintere Laufrad tatsächlich einen größeren Durchmesser?


----------



## Thomas B. (11. Juni 2015)

bitbucket schrieb:


> @Thomas B. Habe ich einen Knick in der Optik oder hat das hintere Laufrad tatsächlich einen größeren Durchmesser?


Öh, beide Laufräder haben die gleiche Größe.


----------



## bitbucket (11. Juni 2015)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Öh, beide Laufräder haben die gleiche Größe.



Dann sollte ich wohl mal meine Optik checken lassen


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2015)

bitbucket schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich wohl mal meine Optik checken lassen



Jetzt wo Du mir das mit den LR gasagt hast, ich war  da  ebenfalls Täuschung erlegen, denn sieht in der Perspektive irgendie gröeßer aus

Den Wechsel zu Formula habe ich niemals bereut, zumal die Pike leider bei 160mm aufhört. Derzeit fehlt da  etwas in der RS Flotte


----------



## Über (12. Juni 2015)

Auch wenn sich zum letzten Pic nichts geändert hat, nochmal meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (20. Juni 2015)

Zwar in diesem Aufbaustadium noch nicht im Dreck gewesen, aber das kommt dann beizeiten noch.











Gruß aus Höxter,
Christian


----------



## kris. (20. Juni 2015)

Sehr schick!


----------



## crossboss (20. Juni 2015)

e


----------



## poekelz (21. Juni 2015)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Zwar in diesem Aufbaustadium noch nicht im Dreck gewesen, aber das kommt dann beizeiten noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil RETRO - Daumenshifter!


----------



## oppaunke (21. Juni 2015)

AAHH, nix retro.
Absolut original klassisch von 92.
Retro ist doch Hipsterscheisse.
Aber nix für ungut.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## crossboss (21. Juni 2015)

oppaunke schrieb:


> AAHH, nix retro.
> Absolut original klassisch von 92.
> Retro ist doch Hipsterscheisse.
> Aber nix für ungut.
> ...


  super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2015)

...Hippsterscheisse ist VINTAGE, aber sei´s drum, ich bin seit jeher XT-Daumenshifter-Fan gewesen und erst seit 9 und 10fach auf Gripshift umgestiegen.


----------



## crossboss (22. Juni 2015)

Am Trekkingrad hab ich tatsächlich immernoch XT Daumenshifter von 92`. Gehen fast wie neu!


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Juni 2015)




----------



## freetourer (29. Juni 2015)

Top Kiwi.

Wo gibt es eigentlich den Aufkleber? 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem noch ein neues Bike aufgebaut (Achtung: 29er - Hater bitte wegsehen  ):


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Juni 2015)

Bin zwar kein ausgesprochener 29-Lover, aber *da* würde ich mich gerne mal draufsetzen, um mal einen Vergleich zum Rune zu haben:


----------



## bitbucket (30. Juni 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem noch ein neues Bike aufgebaut (Achtung: 29er - Hater bitte wegsehen  ):



Eigentlich mag ich keine 29er, aber DAS Bike macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Juni 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Top Kiwi.
> 
> Wo gibt es eigentlich den Aufkleber?



Hi.
Hatte ich auf den Dirtmasters bekommen.
Welcher Stand das war, weiss ich nicht mehr. Evtl. finde ich es nachher raus, dann melde  ich mich nochmal.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Juni 2015)

@freetourer:

Jetzt weiß ich mehr:
Der Aufkleber ist von waldstadt-stuff.de.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## freetourer (1. Juli 2015)

@-Kiwi- :

Danke für Deine Mühe. Das nächste alkoholfreie Weizen / Cappu ... oder was Dir sonst beliebt geht auf mich.


----------



## the deaf (5. Juli 2015)

Hier mal meine Babys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Juli 2015)




----------



## nippelspanner (14. Juli 2015)

Der Swinger ist neu, oder?


----------



## crossboss (14. Juli 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Der Swinger ist neu, oder?


Jepp, aber leider jetzt schon etwas defekt/ Luft gezogen.  Funktion ist insgesamt sehr geil für ne Luftpumpe. Aber immer noch zu progressiv für meinen Hinterbau. Mal sehen ob ich morgen im Braunlage Bikepark den Gesamthub ankratze.


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. September 2015)




----------



## MightyMike (16. September 2015)

Ich hab auch was neues...


----------



## Leon96 (16. September 2015)




----------



## Dennis32 (16. September 2015)

Ah, Homespot - Stein.... 
*daumen* 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. September 2015)

@-Kiwi- schönes Herb immer noch. Wenns bei mir kein Tyee geworden wäre hätte ich zum Last gegriffen


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. September 2015)

Hi.
Neue Laufräder im Herb. e13 TRS Race.












Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (30. September 2015)

Sehr geil! Das bike gefällt mir richtig gut.  Gruß, wolfi


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2015)

hier mal mein aktueller Stand ....































Kritik nehme ich gerne entgegen!
LG Jens


----------



## Krys79 (10. Oktober 2015)

Mein Oldschool Enduro neu aufgebaut ...75 % der Teile 8-10 Jahre alt 
Kleine Tour Detmold - Hiddesen


----------



## wosch (10. Oktober 2015)

@Krys79: schönes Bike, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Krys79 (10. Oktober 2015)

wosch schrieb:


> @Krys79: schönes Bike, gefällt mir richtig gut.



Danke schön.
Noch eine Marzocchi 66 ETA light ganz in schwarz auftreiben und ich bin glücklich


----------



## Deleted 175627 (10. Oktober 2015)

Wunderbar zusammen gestelt.Mit Liebe zum Detei.Ich nehm dann die U-Turn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krys79 (10. Oktober 2015)

Nee  die Pike ist für Touren gut und war meine erste Gabel. Die Marzocchi eta Absenkung  ist ja nur eine Kletterhilfe und mit der uturn nicht zu vergleichen.
Aber für gelegentliche Winterberg Bikepark Besuche brauche zusätzlich etwas mit mehr Federweg + Kletterhilfe falls mal die Wege ab von den Strecken erforschen will.


----------



## the_Shot (17. Oktober 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> hier mal mein aktueller Stand ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jens, ist das ein Riss im Steuerrohr?

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2015)

Nö das ist die Schutzfolie falls du den links meinst.


----------



## Über (19. Oktober 2015)

Erste Schlammpackung abgeholt


----------



## crossboss (19. Oktober 2015)

yepp...so gehört dass


----------



## lipmo51 (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2015)

nice 

öhmmm, ist das im bent?


----------



## lipmo51 (30. Oktober 2015)

fast


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2015)

aber trotzdem gleich um die ecke


----------



## Deleted 175627 (31. Oktober 2015)

Da ich immer noch ein großes Dirtbike fahre (Sam Pilgrim lässt grüßen), NS 2015 mit dem Soda EvoAir  Freerider  in die Richtung geht und Nicolai Ion-GPI auf GATES macht(mit Kettenspanner),wurde es Zeit mein "Altes Fully" zu verändern.

Winterzeit ist Zahnriemenzeit ohne Kettenspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. November 2015)

@  George
der Antrieb ist schonmal sehr intersessant! Wie kommt der mit Modder klar, wäre meine Frage?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## crossboss (1. November 2015)

Gestern bei Traumwetter

einige Abschiedstrails für das AMS


----------



## nippelspanner (2. November 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Gestern bei Traumwetter einige Abschiedstrails für das AMS.


???
Hast den Winterbock doch gerade erst wieder aufgebaut.
Du gibst doch wohl nicht das Hobby auf?
Im Winter nur noch  Hallenhalma?


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> hier mal mein aktueller Stand ....


 
Steht jetzt, siehe Signatur, zum Verkauf. Es soll zwar erst im April Ersatz her, aber wer weiß ...
Ich weiß der Preis ist (sehr) hoch angesetzt .. was meint ihr ist der Kübel wert?


----------



## crossboss (2. November 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> ???
> Hast den Winterbock doch gerade erst wieder aufgebaut.
> Du gibst doch wohl nicht das Hobby auf?
> Im Winter nur noch  Hallenhalma?


 nee keene Angst , es hat sich einfach nur ausgewürfelt.


----------



## freetourer (2. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Steht jetzt, siehe Signatur, zum Verkauf. Es soll zwar erst im April Ersatz her, aber wer weiß ...
> Ich weiß der Preis ist (sehr) hoch angesetzt .. was meint ihr ist der Kübel wert?



Die Frage hast Du doch schon selbst in Deiner Anzeige beantwortet: 1000.- Euro


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2015)

mein Noch 29 Traibike vorher.....





zu verkaufen!


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2015)

gestern abend noch umgebaut .......und nachher......gehts auf die Trails12,3 kg mit XT-11 XTR und DT240s


----------



## Über (5. November 2015)

Sieht super aus 

Sind das deine Schrauberhandschuhe, die dort liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. November 2015)

Ja sicher, gut für schön warme Finger an klammen Herbstabenden.

Und: erst immer schön den Warmup machen, denn vor dem Schrauben ist meist auch vor dem nächsten Trailmuß jetzt mal schnell noch wech............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2015)

und für die Rartätenecke gab es nen Klassiker fast neu-(1987)


----------



## poekelz (6. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Steht jetzt, siehe Signatur, zum Verkauf. Es soll zwar erst im April Ersatz her, aber wer weiß ...
> Ich weiß der Preis ist (sehr) hoch angesetzt .. was meint ihr ist der Kübel wert?



Jens, alles über 1000 kannste dich glücklich schätzen....gerade im Winter. Ich hab im Sept ein Rad (Hardtail) vertickt - in TEILEN in der Bucht, hat mehr gebracht als die Angebote für´s Kpl-Bike.

Aber vlt. hast ja Glück.


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> Jens, alles über 1000 kannste dich glücklich schätzen....gerade im Winter. Ich hab im Sept ein Rad (Hardtail) vertickt - in TEILEN in der Bucht, hat mehr gebracht als die Angebote für´s Kpl-Bike.
> 
> Aber vlt. hast ja Glück.



Hmm das sehe ich anders muss ich gestehen. Unter 1000€ gebe ich es erst gar nicht her. Habe gerade jemanden der den Rahmen samt Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Dämpfer haben möchte. Im Raum stehen dafür 850€. Dann bräuchte ich also Ersatz bis April ... lieber im Frühjahr verkaufen und noch durch den Winter fahren


----------



## wiehenrenner (6. November 2015)

Also aus der Hüfte geschossen bringt der Kübel irgendwas zwischen 1300 - 1400.
1000 ist unrealistisch niedirg.


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2015)

so hätte ich es auch grob eingeschätzt. Wenn mir jemand aber die 1800€ zahlt geht es direkt über die Ladentheke, da darf man nicht nein sagen. Dann nen schönes HT oder sowas als Überbrückung ..

Aber ich denke mal im April, wenn mein Neues kommt, gehts für 1300€ weg und gut ist. Ist auch fair finde ich.

Danke Frank & Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (6. November 2015)

Guck einfach was nen neues Rad kostet. Die Preise für Neuräder sind im Moment recht hoch finde ich.
Ich denke das nen Gebrauchtes da schon seinen Platz findet. Und da Du Zeit hast kannst Du es ja ruhig angehen lassen.


----------



## 3rdNERD (16. November 2015)

Habe mir die 601 MK3 Werksmaschine zusammengeklöppelt. Der Gabelschaft ist noch recht lang - wollte nicht zu viel ohne Probefahrt kürzen. Jetzt muss ich den Winter über an meiner Linienwahl arbeiten, sonst habe ich die W40 Felgen binnen weniger Wochen zerdengelt


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. November 2015)

Frische Crossmax im Herb...


----------



## Dennis32 (16. November 2015)

Schöne Laufräder,  aber fiese Farbkombi... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2015)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Frische Crossmax im Herb...



Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der Fan von System-LRS, aber in Deinem Herb sehen die echt stark aus.


----------



## kris. (16. November 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Schöne Laufräder,  aber fiese Farbkombi...
> 
> Mobil gesendet



Ein echtes Deutschland-Rad


----------



## 3rdNERD (16. November 2015)

Das Herb ist und bleibt eine Schönheit ... was man von meinem 601 nicht gerade behaupten kann. Aber vielleicht gewöhne ich mich noch dran


----------



## kris. (16. November 2015)

Wenn Du es nicht mehr sehen kannst: ich hab noch Platz im Keller!


----------



## 3rdNERD (16. November 2015)

Ich nehm Dich beim Wort ... wenn es soweit ist


----------



## kris. (16. November 2015)

Von  bezahlen war ja nicht die Rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rdNERD (16. November 2015)

Du hast mir doch auch nur einen Unterstand angeboten, oder?


----------



## crossboss (17. November 2015)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Habe mir die 601 MK3 Werksmaschine zusammengeklöppelt. Der Gabelschaft ist noch recht lang - wollte nicht zu viel ohne Probefahrt kürzen. Jetzt muss ich den Winter über an meiner Linienwahl arbeiten, sonst habe ich die W40 Felgen binnen weniger Wochen zerdengelt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 437113



geile Gabe haste ja auch schon mal ,-)

neueste Ausbaustufe


----------



## 3rdNERD (17. November 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> geile Gabe haste ja auch schon mal ,-)
> neueste Ausbaustufe ...


Dein Kommentar zu Deiner F35 war für mich u.a. mit ausschlaggebend, die Gabel des Werksmaschinenaufbaus zu behalten. Hatte auch über eine X-Fusion Metric nachgedacht, um besser für's ganz Grobe gerüstet zu sein. Aber dann bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, der Formula 'ne Chance zu geben. Ich habe somit immer noch die Option, mir 'ne Doppelbrücke zum Tauschen in die Ecke zu legen und muss das Mehrgewicht, nicht noch bei gelegentlichen Touren mit mir rumschleppen.

Aber ob es dazu überhaupt kommt, werden die nächsten Monate zeigen. Die allererste Proberunde gestern Abend war schon mal seeehr vielversprechend. Das Rad gibt enorm viel Sicherheit und die Gabel sprach wunderbar feinfühlig an. Ich kann das aber alles erst richtig beurteilen, wenn ich ein paar meiner 'Standard-Strecken' absolviert habe.


----------



## nippelspanner (17. November 2015)

Dir hat jemand den Umwerfer geklaut! 
Oder fungiert das große KB als Bash-Ersatz?


----------



## crossboss (17. November 2015)

@ Nippelspanner
Yo so ist es und a ich derzeit etwas mau bin funzt das so gut genug als Kettensäge,-)

@ 3rdNerd die F 35 180 ist wirklich erste Sahne, kann sogar mit dem CCDBCS mithalten-und das heißt ja was!


----------



## 3rdNERD (17. November 2015)

@crossboss Habe die Gabel eben noch mal derbe rangenommen und muss sagen, die 180er kann wirklich was - sehr geschmeidig. Aber sag mal, schmatzt Deine auch so deutlich? Nicht, dass mich das wirklich stören würde. Wollte nur wissen, ob es normal ist.


----------



## crossboss (18. November 2015)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> @crossboss Habe die Gabel eben noch mal derbe rangenommen und muss sagen, die 180er kann wirklich was - sehr geschmeidig. Aber sag mal, schmatzt Deine auch so deutlich? Nicht, dass mich das wirklich stören würde. Wollte nur wissen, ob es normal ist.



normal


----------



## 3rdNERD (24. November 2015)

So, der erste Schlammritt ist auch absolviert. Ich war zwar nach der 30 km Tour völlig ausgepumpt, aber glücklich. Die fetten 2.5" Reifen ziehen schon mächtig viele Körner. Aber dafür hatte ich mit dem geringen Luftdruck super Grip auf dem nassen und losen Untergrund. Jetzt fehlen nur noch der finale Vorbau und die Dropper Post ohne Fernbedienung, dann bin ich vorerst fertig. Den Winter über versuche ich mich mit kleineren Touren über Wasser zu halten, bis es kommenden Sommer dann wieder 'Airtime' heißt


----------



## poekelz (25. November 2015)

Wer braucht da noch Plus-Formate?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. November 2015)

heute im Modder nen schöner dreckiger Nachtausflug


----------



## kris. (26. November 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wer braucht da noch Plus-Formate?



Wer braucht die überhaupt!?!


----------



## wolfi (30. November 2015)

kris. schrieb:


> Wer braucht die überhaupt!?!


die bikeindustrie?


----------



## Danimal (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

für die hektischen Forstautobahnrunden habe ich mir einen Chinaböller zusammengesteckt. Da isser:
 

Rahmen und Gabel/Steuersatz habe ich direkt in China bestellt, die restlichen Komponenten habe ich im Keller gefunden oder hier im Bikemarkt zusammengesammelt. Ich habe 1x10 XT verbaut, mit ner GX1 Kurbel. Das reicht mir im Teuto dicke aus (fahre ja sonst Singlespeed) und 1x10 ist einfach immer noch deutlich günstiger und leichter als 1x11. Der ganze Hobel wiegt Pi mal Daumen 8.4kg.
Bis auf eine kurze Einfahrrunde auf der Straße hat der noch keinen Dreck gesehen. Wie bei allen markenlosen Chinateilen werde ich die erste, lange Forstrunde mit vollem Protektoroutfit bestreiten


----------



## 3rdNERD (1. Dezember 2015)

Black Beauty 
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass der Böller zwar richtig abgeht, aber nicht explodiert


----------



## Danimal (1. Dezember 2015)

Hahaha, das hoffe ich auch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (5. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtgeschenk verbaut, bin gespannt wie sich die Mattoc im Gelände macht.


----------



## Thomas B. (29. Dezember 2015)

Mittlerweile haben sich ein paar Teile geändert, hier mal der aktuelle Stand:


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2015)

Letzte Ausbaustufe nun endlich mit den Teilen wie Kurbelschraube un Sattelstützenschelle in blau


----------



## freetourer (30. Dezember 2015)

Schick.

Die Verlegung der KS - Leitung finde ich etwas unglücklich.

Jetzt noch den KS - Hebel und Gabel - Decals in blau ...


----------



## Danimal (11. Januar 2016)

Schickes Rad, aber ich würde die Strippe zur Stütze unter dem Oberrohr verlegen, zwischen der Dämpferaufnahme durch.


----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, aber ich würde die Strippe zur Stütze unter dem Oberrohr verlegen, zwischen der Dämpferaufnahme durch.



Merci,-)

Geht momentan leider noch nicht, weil ich die Stütze für 2 Räder nutze;-)


----------



## the-andre (11. Januar 2016)

Tach zusammen, komme aus Gütersloh. Hier mein neuer Hobel. Hab mir da mal nen 29er geholt.


----------



## Über (11. Januar 2016)

Schickes Crave und schöne Farbkombi, viel Spaß damit

Gruß
Über


----------



## the-andre (11. Januar 2016)

Danke, hatte vorher knapp 10 Jahre ein 26er. Ist interessant mal die "andere Seite" kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Über (11. Januar 2016)

Habe im Keller noch ein 26er Stumpjumper Hardtail von 1998 
Räder kommen und gehen aber das Stumpy (eigentlich nur der Rahmen) ist geblieben, warum auch immer.
Ist iwann vor 10 Jahren mal im "Restekistenstyle" wieder aufgebaut worden. Fährt sich immernoch erste Sahne 
Auch wenn ein aktuelles 29er freilich noch sahniger geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juergen1963 (11. Januar 2016)

the-andre schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, komme aus Gütersloh. Hier mein neuer Hobel. Hab mir da mal nen 29er geholt.



Schickes Design, viel Spaß damit 

Ich bin wieder bei einem 26er gelandet.


----------



## crossboss (9. Februar 2016)

Am schönen Woe im  Dreck


----------



## crossboss (9. Februar 2016)

doppelt


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Februar 2016)

Bist Du sicher, dass deine Bremsscheibe vorne richtig rum montiert ist? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus, mit den "gegen die Laufrichtung" zeigenden Streben??


----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2016)

passt schon.
die kräfte müssen ja gegen die laufrichtung abgeleitet werden, sonst verzieht sich die scheibe komplett unter last.
ist hinten übrigens genau so. ;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Februar 2016)

Kommt immer drauf an, was auf der Bremsscheibe steht.
Es gibt BS, die scheinbar "falsch herum" montiert werden *müssen*.
Gehe mal davon aus, dass Crossi als erfahrener Schrauber auf so etwas achtet.


----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2016)

okay...
ist mir bisher noch nicht unter gekommen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Februar 2016)

Hi. 
Sieht aus, als wären Magura Storm SL-Scheiben verbaut. 
Die müssen andersrum. 

Von Grimeca gibt es Scheiben, die wie auf dem Foto verbaut werden. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Februar 2016)

Jo, die ist wirklich falsch herum. Du Adlerauge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. Februar 2016)

Hhhmmm.....auf meinen steht Monage so herum,wie ich sie montierte-seltsamt.

Habe die für je 15 € aus Österreich, das sagt alles

Haben aber  Giga Power mit der XT und laufen perfekt verzug- und quitschfrei


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Februar 2016)

kris. schrieb:


> okay...
> ist mir bisher noch nicht unter gekommen.


 
Doch, ist es ... bestimmt... Guck mal auf Fotos. 

Achtet man ja auch nicht immer drauf, aber so rum montiert leitet jede Bremsung Druckkräfte in die (Zug-)Streben.
Ob ne Scheibe dadurch kollabieren kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn, macht das bestimmt doof Aua...


----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2016)

au shit. mir ist grad aufgefallen das ich mich auf ein anderes foto bezogen habe als du.
ich meinte das lapierre von juergen1963.


----------



## Über (10. Februar 2016)

Sieht komisch ist, ist aber richtig bei den Formularscheiben.

Gruß
Über


----------



## crossboss (10. Februar 2016)

bei magura auf der Site sind die auch andersrum zu montieren als auf meinen steht. Ich werde das mal noch umdrehen- zur Sicherheit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die anderen Maguras hatte ich tasächlich andersrum, nach Pfeil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THX ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2016)

dem inscheniör ist nix zu schwör


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2016)

Praxis und Theorie:

Montiere ich die Disc anders herum besteht die Gefahr, dass sich der Reibring verzieht, weil die Speichen der Scheibe dann nach innen ziehen. In der richtigen Richtung versuchen sie den Reibring zu spreizen, dadurch bleibt er stabil. Das dürfte an einer neuen Scheibe egal sein, wenn die Scheibe aber schon dünn ist verliert sie massiv an Steifigkeit. Und dann kanns theoretisch ausreichen um die Scheibe zu knicken - denn vor dem Bremssattel (also der Bereich, der gleich bebremst wird) wird die Scheibe schon durch die Bremskräfte gestaucht, und zusätzlich bringt die Zugspannung in den Streben eine tangential wirkende Druckbelastung in den Reibring - sie will ihn zusammenziehen.

Meine Scheiben waren neu!

Habe, um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, gestern noch mit Maguraservice gesprochen. Die hatten tatsächlich ne Charge vom Lieferanten aus Fernost, die auch genauso falsch gelasert war. Die sollten nicht mehr im Umlauf sein. Warum meine im Umlauf war, weiß wohl nur der _Ösi_ der sie verkaufte.

Ich bekomme die falsch gelaserten Scheiben von Magura natürlich ersetzt. Laut Service Mitarbeiter besteht zunächst aber auch in der Praxis  erst mal keine unmittelbare Gefahr, auch wenn man die Discs  versehentlich andersherum fährt, da genug Material und Stege vorhanden sind. Kollaps kennt auch er nicht- von den Stormscheiben.

Auch sonst nicht von Magura.

Laut Magura fällt lediglich die Kühlung geringer aus, wenn man rückwärs montiert ,da dann der "Stormeffekt" durch die Form und erzeugten Wirbel geringer sind. klingt plausibel -Ende der Geschichte.


Shit happens


----------



## 3rdNERD (11. Februar 2016)

Diese Diskussion hat mich auch im ersten Augenblick aufgeschreckt. Dann aber Entwarnung: ich kann meine XT Scheiben gar nicht falsch montieren. Und dennoch sehen sie auf allen mir bekannten Abbildungen 'falsch' herum montiert aus.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## 3rdNERD (11. Februar 2016)

Weil ich es nicht besser weiß und die Diskussion aufkam.


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2016)

richtig ist das neue falsch!


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2016)

Ist ein Bilderfred......irgendwie alles nur Offtopic hier....mehr eigene Bilder-Mädels


----------



## crossboss (16. Februar 2016)

noch Strippenziehen und paar letzte Handgriffe


----------



## tommi101 (16. Februar 2016)

Wat denn...den Bioladen schon wieder abgeschoben? Du hast aber auch einen Durchgang an Rahmen...da kommt man ja garnicht mehr hinterher Was ist das denn jetzt für einer..und wo bekommst Du die Rockies immer her? Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal stimmig aus


----------



## crossboss (16. Februar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Wat denn...den Bioladen schon wieder abgeschoben? Du hast aber auch einen Durchgang an Rahmen...da kommt man ja garnicht mehr hinterher Was ist das denn jetzt für einer..und wo bekommst Du die Rockies immer her? Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal stimmig aus





Hi tommi101, 

ist ein RMB _Slayer_ 2012, 26 " aus unserem  Bikemarkt. Als ich den seltenen XL sah war es vorbei mit der Winterruhe. Es ist schon wie nach Hause kommenProbiere aber gern auch mal ewas neues aus- zugegeben 

PS: man lebt nur 1-mal (in diesem Leben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> hier mal mein aktueller Stand ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bye bye, es war schön mit dir!
Jetzt heißt es auf den Nachfolger warten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Mai 2016)

Das Hardtail für den Sommer etwas aufgefrischt: Reifen, Schaltwerk, Schaltzug, Lenker, Vorbau, Bremsen, Ausfallenden 

 

 



edit: irgendwie war alles doppelt ^^


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2016)

mein  *wieder* aktuelles Gravity  Exemplar von 1993:
Die Repräsentation hier bitte eher mit Augezwinkern zu bewerten.

Derzeit wird die Retro-Hardenduro von mir restauriert-und der Motor überarbeitet. Rahmen neu beschichten Federelemente tunen, Motor komplett auseinander -Übermaßkolben, Zylinder hohnen, etc.

Damit mir mitstrampeln hier auf die Dauer nicht zu  einseitig wird, habe ich mal mein B-(benzin)-Bike zur Ergänzung reaktiviert. Hat zwar nicht die Wahnsinsleistung eines Bosch E Bikes   .................immerhin demnächst aber 40000W aus nem Honda XR 600 R Motörchen


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2016)

Heute selbst & ganz frisch bei SRAM aufgebaut - tolles Event war das!
















Ich glaube das wird eine richtige Waffe für die Hometrails!



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Mai 2016)

Schick 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Mai 2016)

Super!
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike, Jens!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. Mai 2016)

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## crossboss (12. Mai 2016)

@ Nico Laus

Hi Ron, was hälst du selbst vom dem Minion SS ist der wirklich zu empfehlen; wie macht er sich im Bremsverhalten?
LG


----------



## Thomas B. (12. Mai 2016)

Alles neu macht der Mai: neue Laufräder, Reifen, Kurbelgarnitur und endlich _tubeless_! 

Gewicht liegt so fahrfertig bei etwa 11,2 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (12. Mai 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ Nico Laus
> 
> Hi Ron, was hälst du selbst vom dem Minion SS ist der wirklich zu empfehlen; wie macht er sich im Bremsverhalten?
> LG


Bin ihn bisher nur im Trockenen gefahren. Da macht er sich echt gut. Auf harten Böden (bspw. Willingen) ist der Bremsgrip top, auf weichem Waldboden (Teuto) voll ausreichend. Kurvengrip ist wie beim DHF/DHR. Finde den Reifen für den Sommer gut, könnte mir sogar vorstellen ihn für Touren mal auf dem Vorderrad auszuprobieren. Rollt gut, dämpft gut und man kann Kurven attackieren.


----------



## MightyMike (12. Mai 2016)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Alles neu macht der Mai: neue Laufräder, Reifen, Kurbelgarnitur und endlich _tubeless_!
> 
> Gewicht liegt so fahrfertig bei etwa 11,2 kg.



Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## crossboss (12. Mai 2016)

Danke Ron,  werde den mal probieren.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (12. Mai 2016)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Alles neu macht der Mai: neue Laufräder, Reifen, Kurbelgarnitur und endlich _tubeless_!
> 
> Gewicht liegt so fahrfertig bei etwa 11,2 kg.


Endlich mal ein Bike das aber mal so richtig Farbe in den Wald bringt.Schön zusammengestellt.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2016)

Dankeschön Jungs!

Ich ziehe hier jetzt mal ein erstes kleines Fazit im Vergleich zum ICB1, ebenfalls in XL.
Das 2er ist leichter, schöner und anscheinend auch solider verarbeitet. Es pedaliert sich leichter und es sitzt sich angenehmer als zuvor, ich habe endlich genug Sattelauszug um nicht immer so aus den Oberschenkel treten zu müssen.
Bergauf steigt der Lenker später, technisch bergauf kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
Bergab ist es wesentlich verspielter, agiler und wendiger. Klar schreit es nicht ganz so nach mehr Geschwindigkeit, die Laufruhe fällt etwas geringer als beim 1er aus. Ich muss allerdings auch erst den passenden Schwerpunkt finden, das fällt mir bisher noch etwas schwer. Ich vermute der kurze Vorbau und die relativ kurzen Kettenstreben benötigen da eine genaue Gewichtsverlagerung.
Der Hinterbau hat pop, es ist erstaunlich wie sehr das Rad sich an Kanten und Wurzeln abziehen lässt. Das geht um Welten einfacher als mit dem 1er.

Aber jetzt erstmal ein paar Bilder wie meins ausschaut.
XL bei 196cm Körpergröße
bereits geändert wurden: Griffe Rogue anstatt Ruffian, Crank Brothers Mallet Enduro, SQ Lab 911, MarshGuard Plus (für 650b), beim Aufbauvent gabs ja die Truvativ Descendant anstatt der E.Thirteen Kurbel
in Planung: andere Reifen á la Schwalbe Muddy Marry / Hans Dampf













































Mein Tipp: Die Karre kaufen & die Kettenstreben da abkleben, wo ihr mit den Schuhen & Ketten anschlagt. Ich habe den Kauf keinesfalls bereut!

LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (18. Mai 2016)

Jens, ist das ICB2 ein Eingelenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (18. Mai 2016)

Ja.


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Mai 2016)

1 x 11 finde ich hier im Wiehen mutig... Aber Du bist ja noch jung und hast Kraft! 

Schickes Rad, mag ich leiden!


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2016)

Danke  Also ich muss gestehen bisher alles supi. Ich war vorher auch etwas skeptisch aber bisher alles tutti. Und der aufgeräumte Lenker + Rahmen macht die paar Schmerzen wett 

Wenn du magst fahr es demnächst ruhig mal ein paar Meter!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (18. Mai 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke  Also ich muss gestehen bisher alles supi. Ich war vorher auch etwas skeptisch aber bisher alles tutti. Und der aufgeräumte Lenker + Rahmen macht die paar Schmerzen wett
> 
> Wenn du magst fahr es demnächst ruhig mal ein paar Meter!


Aufgeräumter Lenker find ich gut.Aber keine Klingel?


----------



## 3rdNERD (18. Mai 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Aufgeräumter Lenker find ich gut.Aber keine Klingel?


Sag mal, meinst Du das wirklich ernst oder machst Du Dir nur einen Spaß daraus, hier rumzutrollen?


----------



## crossboss (18. Mai 2016)

Vorsicht akute Ironiegefahr


----------



## 3rdNERD (18. Mai 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Vorsicht akute Ironiegefahr


Na wenn das so ist ...


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Mai 2016)

....und noch ein ICB2...!


----------



## 3rdNERD (23. Mai 2016)

Sehr schicke Farbe, gefällt mir.


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2016)

watt denn..... wieder keine klingel

http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/ma...tml?gshop=DE&gclid=CO7evOmR8MwCFa0W0wodJowN4w

aber im Detail noch --->in black  "Thumbs up!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (23. Mai 2016)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> 1 x 11 finde ich hier im Wiehen mutig... Aber Du bist ja noch jung und hast Kraft!



Gerade hier im Wiehen sind doch die Ansteige eher kurz und man braucht selten die ganz großen Gänge zum Tempo machen bergab. Ich komme mit einem 30er Blatt am 29er Trailbike bisher sehr gut zurecht im Wiehen und im Deister.


----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2016)

welches paket fährst du hinten?


----------



## discordius (23. Mai 2016)

SRAM 11-fach, also 10-42 Zähne.


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2016)

okay, danke.


----------



## crossboss (27. Mai 2016)

im Nordwood Forest zu Bieledorf
Der neue Maxxis_ Rekon _Vorderreifen kommt extra-grippig als Highroller/Ardent-Mix in 27,5 2,8 " .


----------



## 3rdNERD (31. Mai 2016)

Sag mal, passt da evtl. noch ein Mudgard zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen? Ich finde den Reifen ganz spannend, wäre zumindest eine Alternative zu meinen Magic Marys LV Edition.


----------



## crossboss (31. Mai 2016)

@3rdNERD 

 




3rdNERD schrieb:


> Sag mal, passt da evtl. noch ein Mudgard zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen? Ich finde den Reifen ganz spannend, wäre zumindest eine Alternative zu meinen Magic Marys LV Edition.



Sorry, bei den Bildern muste sich mal ranscrollen-habe derzeit keine anderen;-)

Hi, ja ich fand den Rekon auch sofort sehr spannend, nachdem ich zunächst duch Reifenprojekte ala´ Nobby Nic 2,8 etwas ernüchtert wurde. Habe den rekon bei Rocky Mountain am neuen Pipeline Trailbike endeckt. Ist ein umgebautes 29er Instinct eben mit dicken 27,5 + Rädern.
" 27,5 und 29 Version noch reichlich Platz für nen Mudgard + Modder. Die Formula 180 baut von Haus aus ja recht breit für Reifen bis ca 75mm geht das mM. Passt am Instinct 29 auch hinten ohne Boost. Am Slayer nur vorne weil es ja eh ein 26er Rahmen ist mit 27,5 Zoll Bereifung .

Meine bisherige Erfahrung mit dem + Gummi: (ich antworte mal etwas umfangreicher)

Ich habe natürlich der Zeit noch keine megabreite Felge. Fahre  noch mit Endurofelge Dt 30 /25mm Tubeless. Wollte erstmal sehen ob er mir gefällt.

Bei meiner Kombination bei gut  1,7 bar ist der Reifen 69/67mm breit.
Der Rekon sitzt da absolut  bombenfest und läst sich gewohnt leicht montieren -mit normaler Standpumpe!

Ohne Milch schon dicht. Ich fahre derzeit noch mit 1,7 bar vorn und 1,8 hinten, um mich an den Grenzbereich für evtl. Burping heranzuarbeiten. Bisher jumpe ich auch  alle die Kicker usw. im Teuto Downhills ohne Probleme oder Luftverlust auch in Anliegern etc. Kein Flummigefühl.

Der Kurvenhalt ist trotz meine schmaleren Felge megageil. Fährt sich schön rund also Carven.

Vorher fuhr ich vorne nen High Roller 2,4 tubeless. Der Grip und Kompfortgewinn im Vergleich zu diesem Klassereifen hat mich nochmal richtig verblüfft. Kurven einlenken-easy, Anremsen vor Kurven deutlich später, Tempo höher und sicherer, Megadämpfung zusammen mit der "35" ein kleines Kompfortwunder.

Der Rekon Reifenaufbau wie gewohnt stabil in der Karkasse und leicht zu montieren. Toller Nassgrip. Auch Modder packt er recht gut; totz eher flacher Stollen wie Highroller. Profil insgesamt hat starke Anleihen bei Minion, Highroller und Ardent. Rollt selbst auf der Straße gut, zwar recht laut aber subjektiv sehr leicht. Würde schätzen um ca 30 W. 
Wiegt ca. 830 g real gewogen.

Einen Schönheitfleck hat er dennoch. Kaum zu bekommen und sehr teuer mit nem  Straßenpreis von derzeit noch 60 €. Wird sich in einigen wochen sicht runterbewegen.

Fazit er macht Spaß , fährt deutlich sicherer als nen Highroller 2,4 und ist sauschnell im Trail und DH. Da hat die Fatbikegeschichte auch mich "Normalfahrer" einen Schritt weiter gebracht.

Schön ist auch das ich jetzt mit den Dicken Dngern auch mein 29er als leichtes Semifatfully  nutzen kann, da die  Durchmesser der Reifen nahe dran, am 29 mit 2,3 sind und die Breite auch locker ins Rocky Instinkt 29  passt.

Ich bin wohl Fan vom *Rekon *geworden

Ps.: das meinen Amis und Kanadier und Maxxis mit AM; so sehe ich es dem Grunde nach auch. Alles ist drin!


----------



## 3rdNERD (1. Juni 2016)

@crossboss Danke für den ausführlichen Erfahrungsbereicht! Klingt wirklich vielversprechend. Wie ist das Verhalten in Kurven am VR im Grenzbereich? Kündigt sich der Gripverlust allmählich an oder kommt der relativ abrupt?


----------



## crossboss (1. Juni 2016)

@3rdNERD
ich hatte keinen;-)
Bei den Maxxis ist der Grenzbereich generell supi zu kontrollieren. Da ich ihn trotz Matsch nicht erreichte-wohl eher ein sehr weiter Grenzbereich. Jedenfalls noch grösser als beim bekannt guten Highroller2.

Könnte mir vorstellen, daß  es küftig, nur noch die 650 B Felgengröße, mit verschiedenen Reifenformaten, für die unterschiedlichen MTB-Gattungen geben wird.

Ich habe mal mit nem Foto den versucht den Größenunterschied auf gelicher 650 B-Felge zu zeigen.

Links siehst du ein Minion DHF 2,3 -rechts ein Rekon2,8 27,7 Plus Modell .






Der Maxxis Minion ist in der Karkasse/ Stollen bei 1,8 Bar 57/58mm breit. Der Maxxis Rekon+ dagegen 67/69mm bei 1,5 bar.
Der Raddurchmesser ist ca 20mm größer aber ca. 10 mm kleiner als beim 29er Minion 2,3.
Der Rekon + ist  etwa 30 g leichter.

Pannenresistenz  kann ich noch nicht sagen,-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (10. Juni 2016)

Servus.
Frisch geputzt und umgebaut.




Liebe Grüsse

Flo


----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2016)

Condition und Carbon!


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Juni 2016)

Kein Karbon und keine Kondition.


----------



## Rumpelchen (10. Juni 2016)

@crossboss 

Besser???


----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2016)

Ich habe nur noch nen kaltes Helles ohne Cabon aber mit etwasKonditio im Arm und der Ball ist soooo schön rund.
PS. : wir sind Morgen dennoch im Deister


----------



## Rumpelchen (10. Juni 2016)

Wir packen Morgen unsere Taschen!
Leider keine Zeit um zum Deister zu kommen. 
Am Sonntag früh, geht es los, nach Saalbach.

7 Tage Ballern. 
Ohhhh wie ist das schoooooen so schoooooen lalala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2016)

Vielfraß! Ähm viel Spaß


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. Juni 2016)

Sind das HT Pedale an dem Rune? Würde mich interessieren wie lange die funktionieren. Meine waren nach einer Woche durch..


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Juni 2016)

Ja sind HT Pedale.

Was war nach 1 Woche kaputt?


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Juni 2016)

Meine hatten heftigstes Lagerspiel. War auch nicht mehr nachzustellen.


----------



## crossboss (21. Juni 2016)

Puuhh......Endlich ne kurze Regenpause....Zum Chips und Bier kaufen


----------



## Amokles (23. Juni 2016)

Ich weis garnicht ob ich meins hier schonmal vorgezeigt habt. Aber mir is grad langweilig also hier ggf nochmal: Mein Spicy


----------



## Rumpelchen (5. Juli 2016)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Sind das HT Pedale an dem Rune? Würde mich interessieren wie lange die funktionieren. Meine waren nach einer Woche durch..



Kaputt. 
Lagerspiel!
Fuerchterliches Quietschen beim treten berg hoch!

Hast du die Pedale umgetauscht bekommen?


----------



## Amokles (23. Juli 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Kaputt.
> Lagerspiel!
> Fuerchterliches Quietschen beim treten berg hoch!
> 
> Hast du die Pedale umgetauscht bekommen?


Meine funktionieren jetzt schon seit zu gut einem halben Jahr problemlos.  Trotz heftiger aufsetzter und schlamm Packungen


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. Juli 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Kaputt.
> Lagerspiel!
> Fuerchterliches Quietschen beim treten berg hoch!
> 
> Hast du die Pedale umgetauscht bekommen?



Oh sorry, ich habe lange nicht ins Forum geschaut.... ;-(
Ja habe ich, bzw. habe Sie gegen DMR Vaults getauscht. Die sind zwar schwerer und höher im Aufbau, dafür jedoch unverwüstlich...


----------



## crossboss (25. August 2016)

Spätsommerliche Rocky (Horror) Picture
Show


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. August 2016)

Freue mich auf das neue 2017er Slayer obwohl leider wieder Luxussteuer drauf ist. Xl mit über 40er Reach ist auch krass lang. Aber Probe fahren wäre schon geil.


----------



## Nico Laus (17. September 2016)

Abschiedsfoto. Bike ist verkauft. War bisher das Beste und zuverlässigste Bike.


----------



## kris. (17. September 2016)

was gibts neues?


----------



## crossboss (17. September 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Abschiedsfoto. Bike ist verkauft. War bisher das Beste und zuverlässigste Bike.



Ja irgendwann möchte man etwas neues unterm Popöchen

Schon was zukünftiges in Aussicht?

Ps: habe das Bonicon ebenfalls die Tage verkauft und gestern erst verschickt!


----------



## Nico Laus (17. September 2016)

Habe schon vor einer Weile ein 2017er Mondraker Dune vorbestellt. Leider verzögert sich die Auslieferung immer wieder. Sollte in 3 Wochen eintrudeln...hoffentlich. 

Übrigens, hat hier jemand Interesse an einer fresh serviced Bos Idylle Sc für 26"?


----------



## crossboss (17. September 2016)

Ich würde am liebsten selbst beim neuen Slayer 2017 carbon zuschlagen.....wenn nur die irren Preise nicht wären. Das Alu macht aber immernoch viel Spaß. Dank Hauskauf darf es auch noch ne Weile fahren


----------



## the_Shot (20. September 2016)

@Nico Laus, das Dune ist ne feine Kiste. Da wirst Du sicherlich viel Spaß mit haben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Oktober 2016)




----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2016)

ich seh schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revell91 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hab den Thread gerade erst entdeckt. Da muss ich meine auch mal reinstellen.
Noch mehr in schwarz, scheint wieder Mode zu sein 


YT Tues Downhiller 27.5"
Chromag Stylus Stahl Hardtail 26"
Last Fastforward Stahl Hardtail 29"


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2016)

schwarz ist IMMER in mode!


----------



## discordius (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre schwarz nur, bis es was dunkleres gibt.


----------



## Backy (9. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal was weißes 
Bin seit langen mal wieder auf dem MTB unterwegs.

Heute den Stiftsweg gefahren, gestern Wittekind.

Sonst nur langweilge Straße.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## criscross (9. Oktober 2016)

Backy schrieb:


> Hier mal was weißes
> Bin seit langen mal wieder auf dem MTB unterwegs.
> 
> Heute den Stiftsweg gefahren, gestern Wittekind.
> ...


wo am Stiftsweg ist denn der schöne  See ?


----------



## Backy (9. Oktober 2016)

Hehe, 
schön wärs.
Bild ist vom letzten Trip am Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (30. Oktober 2016)

Trotz Sprühregen war es ein toller Tag in St. Andreasberg. Die Lyrik passt super ins Bike, Test bestanden.


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Oktober 2016)

Schick! Gut aufgerüstet. 

Wie ist das am Harz? Kann man da aktuell noch gut fahren? Überlege Dienstag mich dort mal umzusehen, habe aber keine Idee wo und was geht.

Edit:
Die XTKurbel überlebt wahrscheinlich noch das nächste Jahrzehnt.


----------



## Mountain77 (30. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schick! Gut aufgerüstet.
> 
> Wie ist das am Harz? Kann man da aktuell noch gut fahren? Überlege Dienstag mich dort mal umzusehen, habe aber keine Idee wo und was geht.
> 
> ...



Danke, der Antrieb ist das nächste Projekt, Umbau auf 1x11. Die XT-Kurbel bleibt aber verbaut.

Ich war jetzt nur in Andreasberg, liess sich dort noch gut fahren, aber der Park ist ab heute geschlossen.
Rundherum hat es teilweise geregnet, kann glitschig werden.
Schau dich am besten mal zwischen Braunlage und Wernigerode um. Wurmberg Richtung Schirke runter gibt es schöne Abschnitte.


----------



## crossboss (29. Dezember 2016)

Slayer 170


----------



## Thomas B. (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe es hier und da heute schon gezeigt, aber ich werfe es hier auch mal rein und hoffe, dass keiner schimpft.


----------



## kris. (30. Dezember 2016)

flott


----------



## poekelz (15. Januar 2017)

Vor Weihnachten das eine Hardtail verkauft, steht schon ein neues im Haus:






...ist natürlich schon nicht mehr "serienmäßig" aber noch hält sich das Gebastel in Grenzen.


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2017)

da passt man mal kurz nicht auf...


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2017)

Sehr schön [emoji106]
Mein Haufen Alu:












Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PeterTheo (6. Februar 2017)

2017 macht Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (10. April 2017)

...nun auch wieder vollgefedert unterwegs:





Gestern die erste Fahrt...meine Fresse, da hat sich doch geometrietechnisch einiges geändert in den letzten Jahren und der 800er Lenker ist noch das wenigste. Das J27 ist ein echtes Geschoss, ich war echt überrascht, wie nah ich mit einem "out of the box" Fahrwerk ein meinen persönlichen Bestzeiten dran war - einfach runterballern, Linie suchen war vorgestern.


----------



## kris. (10. April 2017)

kein Büld?!


----------



## MightyMike (10. April 2017)

Für die entspannten Feierabendrunden


----------



## poekelz (10. April 2017)

kris. schrieb:


> kein Büld?!


...natürlich mit "Büld" - kannste nix sehen? Ist aus meinem IBC-Useralbum verklinkt.


----------



## kris. (10. April 2017)

doch, inzwischen schon.
heute früh noch nicht, trotz kaffee!


----------



## Lemgoer73 (23. Januar 2018)

Passend zu meinem Alter habe ich mir nen fast passendes Bike ersteigert. 
Die Gabel braucht nen Servies und es kommt ne andere Bremse dran.
Dann geht's mal wieder ab in der Wälder rund um Lemgo.


----------



## PeterTheo (24. Januar 2018)

Spass 2. Rad für 2018, macht Laune


----------



## Diddo (24. Januar 2018)

Mein Rad für 2018 - das gleiche wie 2017


----------



## poekelz (25. Januar 2018)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Spass 2. Rad für 2018, macht Laune




Nukeproof Scout - gefällt mir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fudi71 (4. Februar 2018)

Mein 2016er Stumpjumper FSR Comp 6Fattie


----------



## holrunk (15. Februar 2018)

Hier mein Fanes, vielleicht trifft man sich mal...


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Juni 2019)




----------



## Archie4Strings (27. Juni 2019)

Bin hier noch gaaanz am Anfang. Heute auf der alten "BMX-Strecke" in Minden gewesen um überhaupt mal ein wenig für mich zu üben.


----------

